# Palace of Synful Delights



## Synn (Jul 22, 2010)

You can only request if you have at least *50 posts* and have been a *member for at least a month*;

 when requesting or the request will be *ignored*;

Both *rep* and *credit* is a must, with the shop's or workers' names;

You must wait *4 days* before *requesting again*;

*High Quality*/*Mid Quality* stock(s) must be provided;

All *images*/*stocks* must be placed within a *spoiler tag *or *linked*;

*Do not* ask  for *more than 3 avatars* at once, otherwise it will just be *ignored*.​


Avatars
Signatures
Sets
Transparencies (depending on the stock)
Banners
Profile Pictures 


Gifs
Colorings
Wallpapers
Hand-drawn sketches
Multiple sets all at once


*Request Type* - Avatar, Signature, Set, etc.
*Worker* - Who?
*Stock* - either linked or spoiler tagged.
*Size* - Junior, Senior, etc.
*Border* -  dotted, dashed, rounded, semi rounded, specific, etc.
*Effects* - textures, light, colourisations, etc.
*Text* - what you want, font, etc.
*Additional Info* - Misc Stuff


Synn
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2010)

*Stock Requirements*​
*How to recognize/differentiate good and bad stocks?*



> *Good stock* ~ Clean, noiseless, preferably colorful, i.e. non b&w or sepia, of a good size i.e. no less than 500px wide (depends on the stock itself).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Examples of good stocks_





> *Bad stock* ~ Noisy, pixelated, with strong sharpening, blurry, undersized, anime screencaps, manga panels, etc.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Examples of bad stocks_


If you aren't sure wether your stock is good or bad, please DO NOT be afraid to PM me and ask. :3
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2010)

*Synn's Signatures*​


*Spoiler*: __ 

























​


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2010)

*Synn's Signatures*​


*Spoiler*: __ 

























​


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2010)

*Synn's Avatars*​


*Spoiler*: __ 






​



​


----------



## Shika (Jul 22, 2010)

First request! YAY.

Request Type- Set 
 Stock -
- Border- What ever you feel like.
- Effects- What ever you feel even more like. 

Work some magic please.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ShikaNami_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sunako (Jul 22, 2010)

Senior set please.
Avatar of both of them.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2010)

requesting david 


it says you an do a collage thing right ?



 Request Type  Set 
- Stock-stock one


stock two 



stock three



- Size-  Senior  avy on the two hugging
- Border- what ever fits
- Effects- what ever fits
- Text- " always watching over you  
- Additonal Info- first stock on the right , second stock in the middle third stock on the left


thanks


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> requesting david
> 
> 
> it says you an do a collage thing right ?
> ...



Ok, taken!

Will work on it tomorrow. :33


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 22, 2010)

*~~House  Keeping~~​*
Sunako- David 1
Kazehana- David 1​


----------



## Sir Crocodile (Jul 22, 2010)

Avatar
Links:

Size : Senior, 150 x 200
Border: Dotted

I'd prefer it if Aggressor made it, but its all good if anyone picks it up.

Also good luck with the shop


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 23, 2010)

*~~House  Keeping~~​*
Sunako- David 1
Kazehana- David 1
Sir Crocodile- Aggressor 1​


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sunako (Jul 23, 2010)

That's amazing!!  I'll rep in 24h <3


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


Sunako said:


> That's amazing!!  I'll rep in 24h <3



Glad you like. :33



Sir Crocodile said:


> Also good luck with the shop



Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2010)

damn FUCKING AMAZING 

love it


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> damn FUCKING AMAZING
> 
> love it



Glad you like it


----------



## Yoona (Jul 23, 2010)

- Request Type- Sig :33
- Stock- 
- Size- Junior
- Border- Dotted
- Effects- Do as you wish.
- Text- No text
- Additonal Info- Thanks in advance


----------



## Rosie (Jul 23, 2010)

David-chaaaaan~ Make me a sexy set out of this stock: 

Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Lights, play it up and make it hot
Text: Surrender

Please and thank you


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Sir Crocodile - Aggressor 1
Halca - David1822
Rose Red Belle - David1822
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sir Crocodile_ 








*Rep & Cred*​


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 24, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Rose Red Belle - David1822 [2]
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Jul 24, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 150 I want Anko in the avy
Sig: for a senior member, do whatever you want with it, just make it look sexy
:ho
Stock:


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 24, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Avy: 150 x 150 I want Anko in the avy
> Sig: for a senior member, do whatever you want with it, just make it look sexy
> :ho
> Stock:



Taking this //


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 











*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Panos (Jul 24, 2010)

Set please: 

or this: 

or this: 

Whichever you prefer I have no problem. 

If you pick the first or the third could you please add "Panos" as text?


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Panos - David1822 [2]
​


Panos said:


> Set please:
> 
> or this:
> 
> ...



Taking ~

Will work with the second stock since it's bigger. You don't want the "Panos" text on it?


----------



## Panos (Jul 24, 2010)

If you will work on the second i don't want my name on it.


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2010)

Panos said:


> If you will work on the second i don't want my name on it.



Ok, will try to get it done by the end of the day.


----------



## Panos (Jul 24, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Ok, will try to get it done by the end of the day.



Ok thanks!


----------



## Ayana (Jul 24, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks awesome, but I also asked for a signature...


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 24, 2010)

Ayana said:


> It looks awesome, but I also asked for a signature...



Oh yeah, no problem will do it now


----------



## Ayana (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 24, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yessss! I love it! Thanks sweetie. Much rep and cred for you


----------



## Ayana (Jul 24, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Rep&Credit*​



Lovely, thank you very much.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 24, 2010)

Glad you like it


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Panos_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Panos (Jul 24, 2010)

That is far better than i could imagine! 

I will be an eternal customer. I will credit you asap, as for the rep though because I have red it will be a null. So, I will ask from a friend to rep you and when the admin decides to change it again back I will rep you again.


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2010)

Panos said:


> That is far better than i could imagine!
> 
> I will be an eternal customer. I will credit you asap, as for the rep though because I have red it will be a null. So, I will ask from a friend to rep you and when the admin decides to change it again back I will rep you again.



That's fine. 

I'm glad you like it. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2010)

requesting David 

size senior

set  can you combed these stocks please 

stock





effects up to you 

border what ever fits

on sig " after being caught up in that moment with you i am now wondering who do i truly love?"

avy on both of them in the first stock


take your time

i just love your style


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2010)

Since I don't have other requests for the time being, I will get around the "_4-day period in between requests_" rule and make an exception.

However, if another user requests a set they will have priority because of the above rule. If not, I will try to do this tomorrow. 

Thank you for your patience! ~

----------------------------------------------------------------------​
*~~Housekeeping~~​*Kazehana - David1822 [3]
​


----------



## rice (Jul 24, 2010)

a trans of the top panel ples, leave it in the same size 
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Frango - David1822 [3]
Kazehana - David1822 [3]
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Frango_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## rice (Jul 25, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Frango_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2010)

Frango said:


> thanks



You're welcome. 

Sig off, please.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn i love you  need to spread but will totally re and cred


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> damn i love you  need to spread but will totally re and cred



Cool, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Panos (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello again.

I would like to request another set. I know about the four days rule however tomorrow i leave for vacations which will last 7-8 days. So, you have many days to make it. 

Once again choose: 

or 

or 

If you pick one from the two last ones add my name!

Thanks.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 25, 2010)

Panos said:


> Hello again.
> 
> I would like to request another set. I know about the four days rule however tomorrow i leave for vacations which will last 7-8 days. So, you have many days to make it.
> 
> ...



I'll take this, you must really love our sets  //


----------



## Panos (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks you.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 25, 2010)

^Sig off though


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Panos_ 




 ;




*Rep&Credit​*


----------



## Z (Jul 25, 2010)

Request for David- Add your usual effects and borders, nothing roundish though 

150 x 150 avatar - 

Sig - 

Thanks ~


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Z - David1822 [3]​


----------



## Z (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd like a set from this, dotted border, do whatever you think works best. :33


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 26, 2010)

^Taking this //


----------



## Rubi (Jul 26, 2010)

Set please :33

stock: 
Style: Square
Size: Junior
Border: Whatever you think looks best
Effects: Make it look badass and not too girly.
text: [main]"All they need is their sexiness for the war"
[sub - courier new]"BECAUSE SEXINESS CAN KILL"

For the text, the one with the [main] is well.... the main text. As for the sub text, put it below the main text. Please use the font courier new and make it size one. Use whatever font you want for the main text. [/spoiler]

thank you~


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Kizaru- Aggressor [4]
Viscaria- David1822 [4]

David can you take it?​


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2010)

Sure, I'll do it.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kizaru_ 














*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2010)

- Request Type- Avatar
- Stock- 
- Size- Senior (150x200)
- Border- Square
- Effects- W/E you want
- Text- none
- Additonal Info- Thanks. xD


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Viscaria - David1822 [4]
TwinedBlade - David1822 [4]​


TwinedBlade said:


> - Request Type- Avatar
> - Stock-
> - Size- Senior (150x200)
> - Border- Square
> ...



Regardless the rules, I will take this since we're almost in August.

*One thing about your request, though:* you need at least 1000 posts to become a senior member. Therefore, I'll make you a 125x125 avatar.

Also, turn your sig off please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *~~Housekeeping~~​*Viscaria - David1822 [4]
> TwinedBlade - David1822 [4]​
> 
> 
> ...


ohh. Sorry about that  . I'll turn off my sig. xD


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 27, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*TwinedBlade- David1822 [4]​


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 27, 2010)

howdy...i'd like a set with this



if u could add some cool effects to make the fire stand out more and make ace just overall more vibrant and also intensify the ray of sunlight lol that would be so epic!

avatar idk if its possible but can u make the avatar be the whole body but in 125x125


*EDIT* can u add the text "BANG!" in semi large font right over his hat..that would be awesome.

thanks for everything!


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 27, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> howdy...i'd like a set with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this //


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 27, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*TwinedBlade- David1822 [4]
TRI05- Aggressor [4]​


----------



## Rubi (Jul 27, 2010)

BS set~ pek!!!
{badass and sexy}

Thank you so much it's waaaaaaaaaaaay better than I expected. I love it. Thank you~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BTW: are you new at this?


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> BS set~ pek!!!
> {badass and sexy}
> 
> Thank you so much it's waaaaaaaaaaaay better than I expected. I love it. Thank you~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...



Glad you like it. 

I've been using Photoshop for 3 years, but yeah I'm new at making sets around here... lol


----------



## dhbwdhf (Jul 27, 2010)

Request Type- Signatures

Size=I want the same size image

Text = Byakugan_Neji

Stock=   

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2010)

You do not meet one of the requirements necessary to request a set in this shop (at least 200 posts). I'm sorry. 

Feel free to request again when you have 200 posts or more. :33 Thanks for your comprehension.


----------



## dhbwdhf (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm sorry

thank you


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _TwinedBlade_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 













*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks i sent u a pm.


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2010)

^ Sig off, please.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 28, 2010)

A set (senior member). You can make whatever effect you want.


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2010)

You'll need to be more specific than just giving us a stock to work with.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 28, 2010)

Just edited my post..thx.


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2010)

Dark Jecht said:


> Just edited my post..thx.



Ok, I'll take this. What kind of border do you want?

Sig off, please. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------​
*~~Housekeeping~~​*Dark Jecht - David1822 [5]​


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 29, 2010)

Someone request I am bored!


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 29, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Ok, I'll take this. What kind of border do you want?
> 
> Sig off, please.
> 
> ...



Whatever, do as you please


----------



## Synn (Jul 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Jecht_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2010)

i think its been 4 days... 

requesting david 

set 


effects badass but anything else you think fits 

border semi rounded 

on sig " I will not hold back I will not be weak its time for me to show you my other side " small text

in big text "I am the Thorn Queen Noyama Ringo CRAZY APPLE"



thanks :33


----------



## Synn (Jul 29, 2010)

The stock quality isn't great, but I'll see what I can do. 

Should the big text be placed above the small one?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2010)

its the only quality i can find sorry 

yeah above :33


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 30, 2010)

David I won't be able to take requests due to PS stuffing up, sorry but is it okay if you take the requests?


----------



## Z (Jul 31, 2010)

^ 150 x 150 Avatar - Border it, and please cut out the japanese writing



^ Sig - Border

Add some sort of effects for both. Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Kazehana - David1822 [5]
Z - David1822 [5]​


Aggressor said:


> David I won't be able to take requests due to PS stuffing up, sorry but is it okay if you take the requests?



Sure, I'll cover for you. 



Z said:


> ^ 150 x 150 Avatar - Border it, and please cut out the japanese writing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see the first stock. Link please?

Also, the second stock isn't the greatest but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

HOLY SHIT I LOVE YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH  

REP

its awesome

shit need to  spread


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad you like :ho


----------



## -JT- (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a request :ho A set please
These images are really big but I'm sure you can scaled them down right?
I'd like the first one to be an avatar and the second one to go in a sig.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Z - David1822 [5]
WwhiptailwW - David1822 [6]​


WwhiptailwW said:


> I have a request :ho A set please
> These images are really big but I'm sure you can scaled them down right?
> I'd like the first one to be an avatar and the second one to go in a sig.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sure.  Ino


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

Can I get a standard size sig, 150x400/500 or whatever you think is best.

Containing Kisame, any render will do as long as he looks badass. Maybe even his shark bullet jutsu if there's space?
Theme: water, waves.. you get the drift.
Text: Damoss 
Sub text: I do not tire and cannot be defeated.

What would be awesome is if the render doesn't fit the sig.. Like Kisame actually comes off the sig with transparency background or something?.. Sorry for bad explanation.

+Reps and credit where due of course.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2010)

^ Shut off your sig first, please.



Damoss said:


> What would be awesome is if the render doesn't fit the sig.. Like Kisame actually comes off the sig with transparency background or something?.. Sorry for bad explanation.



You mean without regular borders (squared, rounded, etc.)?


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

David1822 said:


> ^ Shut off your sig first, please.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean without regular borders (squared, rounded, etc.)?



Sig shut off.

Yes in a sense, like a standard sig, but the Kisame render actually coming off the sig, most of him being inside the standard dimensions, but his head or sword or something outside of the main sig..



Like the brocolli in this sig, the grey part is where I coloured it to look like a forum background creating a sense of transparency.

Feel free to lol at my old GunZ Clan sigbar! :ho


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2010)

Damoss said:


> Sig shut off.



It's not, I can see it in your two posts.  Do you know how to turn it off?



Damoss said:


> Yes in a sense, like a standard sig, but the Kisame render actually coming off the sig, most of him being inside the standard dimensions, but his head or sword or something outside of the main sig..
> 
> 
> 
> Like the brocolli in this sig, the grey part is where I coloured it to look like a forum background creating a sense of transparency.



Ok, I'll see what I can do


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

David1822 said:


> It's not, I can see it in your two posts.  Do you know how to turn it off?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll see what I can do



Yes I do, was sure I did it, sorry for confusion.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Z - David1822 [5]
WwhiptailwW - David1822 [6]
Damoss - David1822 [6]​


----------



## Z (Jul 31, 2010)

David1822 said:


> I can't see the first stock. Link please?
> 
> Also, the second stock isn't the greatest but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2010)

"Page not found" :S



Save it to your computer and upload it here, please: 

EDIT: nvm, I got it.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 31, 2010)

PS is working again :>


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 1, 2010)

Damoss said:


> Sig shut off.
> 
> Yes in a sense, like a standard sig, but the Kisame render actually coming off the sig, most of him being inside the standard dimensions, but his head or sword or something outside of the main sig..
> 
> ...



Could you please spoiler tag this image?


----------



## Sir Crocodile (Aug 1, 2010)

Avatar
Size Senior
Link : 
Style: what works for you
Border: dotted

Thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 1, 2010)

Sir Crocodile said:


> Avatar
> Size Senior
> Link :
> Style: what works for you
> ...



Taking this 

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Z - David1822 [5]
WwhiptailwW - David1822 [6]
Damoss - David1822 [6]
Sir Crocodile- Aggressor [6]​


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _WwhiptailwW_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## -JT- (Aug 1, 2010)

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2010)

WwhiptailwW said:


> Merci beaucoup!



You're welcome! :ho

Sig off, please :33


----------



## Rosie (Aug 1, 2010)

For David 

- Request Type- Set 
- Stock- 
- Size- Senior
- Border- Rounded
- Effects- Light effects and colorization of the background to match the text
I trust you to make it awesome.

Please and thank you~


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Damoss - David1822 [6]
Sir Crocodile - Aggressor [6]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [6]​


----------



## -JT- (Aug 1, 2010)

Gah you caught me off guard with that  I remembered to do it the first time! My excuse is that I was just showing it off


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damoss_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 1, 2010)

*Rep&Credit* ​


----------



## Damoss (Aug 2, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Damoss_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot David!

Looks kick ass..


----------



## Rubi (Aug 2, 2010)

- Request Type- Set
- Stock- 
- Size- Junior
- Border- Rounded or half rounded
- Effects- Gothic and elegant
- Text- "No Hesitation, No Mercy.........
AN ALL OUT BATTLE BETWEEN PHANTOMHIVE AND TRANCY"[SIG] "Viscaria" [av]
- Additonal Info- 1. Could David do this?
2. I'd like the avatar to be focused on the slutty looking boy. And if possible, can I also have one focused on both of them?
3. Please don't remove the watermarks.
4. For the avatar, is it OK if I have one w/o the text and one with?

Thank you~


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 2, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Viscaria - David1822 [6] ​


----------



## Synn (Aug 2, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> 1. Could David do this?



Sure. 



Viscaria said:


> 2. I'd like the avatar to be focused on the slutty looking boy. And if possible, can I also have one focused on both of them?



They look both slutty to me.  You mean the one dressed in blue?



Viscaria said:


> 3. Please don't remove the watermarks.



Ok.



Viscaria said:


> 4. For the avatar, is it OK if I have one w/o the text and one with?



Sure thing, will do.


----------



## Rubi (Aug 2, 2010)

Ciel looks slutty ?!

The guy on the left [showing his tongue, has the letter t]


----------



## Synn (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Aug 2, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. Much thanks darling


----------



## Cyana♥ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Can David1822 do my request?
Junior set

Border-doesnt matter
Effects-Soft, pretty colors
Text-Sasuke x Sakura

~Thanks
*


----------



## Synn (Aug 2, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Viscaria - David1822 [7]
CyanaHeart - David1822 [7]​


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

hey david....room for one more request?


set


text in sig - "The Baddest Bitch in Anime History"

the rest i leave up to you..thanks!


----------



## Synn (Aug 2, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Viscaria - David1822 [7]
CyanaHeart - David1822 [7]
TRI05 - David1822 [7]​


----------



## Ayana (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it's been 10 day since my last request, so...
Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: resize for a senior member.
Make it look sexy like the previous one.
I'm not sure what you do with the watermark, but you can keep it, the artist is my friend.
Stock: 

If it's too early I will delete the post.


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Viscaria - David1822 [7]
CyanaHeart - David1822 [7]
TRI05 - David1822 [7]
Ayana - Aggressor [7]

Can you take Ayana's request?​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah no problem


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rubi (Aug 3, 2010)

Simply beautiful. Thank you very much. Once again, it is way better than what I expected.


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_ 








​



*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 3, 2010)

I hope the quality is to your liking.



I'd like a set out of that

Size: Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.

The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.
The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.

Trans+Effects would be preferred.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Aug 3, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
I love it thank you! *​


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 3, 2010)

its awesome its just too girly for me lol....awesome effects though...


cool effects though.


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> its awesome its just too girly for me lol....awesome effects though...



You said that the rest was up to me, I thought you wouldn't mind... Which colors do you want instead, then?


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 3, 2010)

yea i know im sorry....maybe something bluer with some kind of bloody font or something?

im just a regular guy with an unhealthy obsession with Saeko.


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> yea i know im sorry....maybe something bluer with some kind of bloody font or something?



Bloody font?  Is there a specific one that you want?


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 3, 2010)

> I used a font called Ghoulish Fright that I found on



that one is cool.


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 




​


*Hopefully you like this one better*​


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 3, 2010)

yessssss much better thanks..will rep when i can!


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> yessssss much better thanks..will rep when i can!



You already repped me for it. 



Lucien Lachance said:


> I hope the quality is to your liking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aggressor, do you want to take this or should I do it?


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 3, 2010)

No problem I think I have it


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> No problem I think I have it



Ok, thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2010)

requesting david 

effects what ever fits 

border what ever fits 

on sig '' this is a test of trust...do you trust me" small text 

big text storm king near the guy thorn queen near the girl :33 

avy on the girl xD but her face to her shoulder not the body

big please i ant to see both their bodies :33

senor size 



thanks


----------



## Soldier (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone~
Avatar, please.
Senior sized.
Have fun with the effects and make it pretty for me. Hit me with a couple different borders. That's usually my favourite part.
No text.


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 5, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*
Ayana - Aggressor [7]
Luchien Lachance - Aggressor [8]
Kazehana - David1822 [8]
Soldier - Aggressor [8] 

I've got Soldiers, requests are being completed now! ​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 








*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Aug 5, 2010)

It's gorgeous, thank you very much.


----------



## Synn (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2010)

once again i love it XD 

thanks sooo much


----------



## Synn (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad you like it


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 6, 2010)

David I am literally so busy this current week, is it possible for you to take my current requests and take requests for a couple days?


----------



## Synn (Aug 6, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> David I am literally so busy this current week, is it possible for you to take my current requests and take requests for a couple days?



Okay, I'll take care of it.


----------



## Synn (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lucien Lachance_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Request - Sig
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u267/sytydude/GabrielMichielforsig.jpg?t=1281111502



Size - 450x450, or something around that.
Borders - Half Rounded on opposite sides, with a 2 line black and white boarder.
Effects - Lines would be good,  Feel free to add whatever else you think looks good as well.

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u267/sytydude/Indexforavatarcopy.jpg?t=1281114691



Size - 150x200
Borders - Half Rounded on opposite sides, with a 2 line black and white boarder.
Effects - Lines would be good,  Feel free to add whatever else you think looks good as well.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 6, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucien Lachance_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow 

I'm going to have to use one like this though.
Resized it 

Thanks, David. Your work is fantastic.


----------



## Synn (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

-----------------------------------------------------------​
*~~Housekeeping~~​*~Greed~ - David1822 [9] ​


----------



## Lucciola (Aug 6, 2010)

Request type: Set
Size: Junior

Borders & Effects: whatever works for you


----------



## Synn (Aug 6, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*~Greed~ - David1822 [9]
Kikumaru - David1822 [9]​


----------



## Synn (Aug 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _~Greed~_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kikumaru_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2010)

dammit david i like your work sooo  MUCH 



 set 

on it have storm king near the guy and Thorn  Queen near the girl 

also in the middle have  "a battle for trust and understanding...Please believe me" 

take away the bubbles   but keep the girls and boys lines..

also i want the wings and thorn in it too...but if its too much then dont...

also can you have in small text coloring done by Kirsty...

effects  what ever fits and badass

border semi round

Senior size avy on the girls face

THANKS 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 8, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Sir Crocodile- Aggressor [VM]
Kazehana- David1822 [9] 

Okay, I am able to take requests again :3​


----------



## Red Version (Aug 8, 2010)

Stock - 
Avy Size- Senior/Junior/150x200 if ya can
Text: "I'm 'bout to spit the greatest verse of all time"
Type: Set
Border: Dotted Square if ya can. 

- Request Type- Set
- Stock-
 - Size- 150x200 and Junior 
- Border-  dotted square.
- Effects-  Whatever you want to do.
- Text- "I'm 'bout to spit the greatest verse of all time"
 - Additonal Info- None


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 8, 2010)

Red Version said:


> Stock -
> Avy Size- Senior/Junior/150x200 if ya can
> Text: "I'm 'bout to spit the greatest verse of all time"
> Type: Set
> ...



Taking ///


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 8, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Sir Crocodile- Aggressor [VM]
Kazehana- David1822 [9]
Red Version- Aggressor [9] ​


----------



## Synn (Aug 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> dammit david i like your work sooo  MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VM'd about your request!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

stocks in separate spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

holly shit 

I LOVE IT 

dammit i'll wear it soon  but i need to where the sig im wearing for Abit  


need to also spread DAMMIT 

ohhhh god i love it soooo much


----------



## Synn (Aug 8, 2010)

Feel free to wear it whenever you want :33
& I'm glad you like it


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 8, 2010)

David 

Request type: set
Stock:  (avy of Sakura)
Size: senior
Effects: just transparency
Borders: no borders

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Aug 8, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Sir Crocodile - Aggressor [VM]
Red Version - Aggressor [9]
Desert Butterfly - David1822 [10]​


----------



## Synn (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​*Let me know if you want their shadows removed* 



*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 9, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's purrfect!!!
& yes, the shadows are okay, let's keep them 


I'll rep you soon, I can't now O.o


----------



## Synn (Aug 9, 2010)

Great, glad you like it that way


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 9, 2010)

*Rep&Cred*​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Red Version_ 









*Rep&Cred*​


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 9, 2010)

*Request (for Aggressor)* Set.
*Size*: Senior 
*Borders*: Dotted or Solid squared (Black).
*Effects*: Whatever works.
*Text*: None
*Stock*: [].


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 9, 2010)

request for david :3
stock: 
no resizing please, it's going to be a banner for a fc
border: dotted
effects: whatever you think looks good, but nothing too fancy
text: The US/UK FC, preferably somewhere between the two guys

thanks!


----------



## Synn (Aug 9, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Solon Solute - Aggressor [10]
Mia - David1822 [10]​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Solon Solute_ 









*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 10, 2010)

*ANNOUNCEMENT!*

David and I have decided to hire 1-2 workers, please PM us your examples and we will get back to you by the end of the week!​


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 10, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Solon Solute_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not exactly what I was hoping for, effect-wise, but regardless, you deserve the rep.


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry I really didn't know what to do with the stock. 

What do you want to be changed?


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 10, 2010)

Effects _somewhat_ similar to these would be nice (Sorry, never been too good at explaining what type of effetcs I want).


*Spoiler*: _Set #2_ 









You don't have to go through the trouble though.


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 10, 2010)

Request: Set
Worker: Don't mind who!
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Avy: Centered on the guy to the very left please
Border: Straight, no colour
Effects: Do whatever you want - I don't mind 
Text: Put "The Capsules" somewhere on the sig please

Thankies to whoever does it and will rep and cred ~


----------



## Synn (Aug 10, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Mia - David1822 [10]
rozzalina - David1822 [10]​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 10, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Effects _somewhat_ similar to these would be nice (Sorry, never been too good at explaining what type of effetcs I want).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Set #2_
> ...



That is okay bro, even I didn't really like my set before. Sets will be completed soon //


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mia_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 11, 2010)

they're beautiful, thank you very much


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you like.


----------



## XxTricixX (Aug 11, 2010)

So, here I am, David 

- *Request Type:* Set


- *Stock:*

Avatar:



Signatur:


I just like those pictures xD


- *Size:* Junior
- *Border:* Whatever fits
- *Effects:* Whatever you feel like
- *Text:*  Actually I can't think of a text but if you should have an idea for a text you can ask me - however a text is not necessary


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

------------------------------------------------------​
*~~Housekeeping~~​*XxKumoxX - David1822 [11]​


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 11, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thankyou  I'll wear it after my current stuff! Will do ~​


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _XxKumoxX_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2010)

*Reminder*

*ANNOUNCEMENT!*

Aggressor and I have decided to hire 1-2 workers, please PM us your examples and we will get back to you by the end of the week!​


----------



## XxTricixX (Aug 12, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _XxKumoxX_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, thank you! 
It's wonderful, David


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2010)

XxKumoxX said:


> Aww, thank you!
> It's wonderful, David



Glad you like, Pati :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

requesting David 

just a sig 

on it have your my dirty little secret 



semi round border

thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfect 

thanks

dammit need to spread  

but thanks soo much


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2010)

Sure, no problem. :ho

Glad you like


----------



## -JT- (Aug 14, 2010)

Request for: Anyone
Type: Set
Stock: 
Text on sig: The Cloaked Schemer
Additional: Could the avatar be more of a close up on him/his face please? Thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2010)

WwhiptailwW said:


> Request for: Anyone
> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Text on sig: The Cloaked Schemer
> Additional: Could the avatar be more of a close up on him/his face please? Thanks



The stock is quite small.  Can you find a bigger version?


----------



## -JT- (Aug 15, 2010)

No I can't

In which case, I'll change my request  :

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




If possible, can the avatar include the two at the front? I have a feeling this pic is going to have a problem with it too  And forget about putting text on the sig now  But do something about the white background  Thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 15, 2010)

I guess I'll give it a shot with both stocks.


----------



## Rubi (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey David, could I request a random lady gaga set please :33?


----------



## Synn (Aug 16, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Hey David, could I request a random lady gaga set please :33?



Sure. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------​
*~~Housekeeping~~​*WwhiptailwW - David1822 [11]
Viscaria - David1822 [11]​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

sig please david XD


*Spoiler*: __ 









on it have " I'm reaching out calling your name screaming take my hand, swearing to myself that i will  SAVE YOU "

make it beautiful and colorful add any effects you desire 


semi round but big i want the whole pic but make the girls reaching for each other the focus of the sig :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 16, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*WwhiptailwW - David1822 [11]
Viscaria - David1822 [11]
Kazehana - David1822 [11]​


----------



## VioNi (Aug 16, 2010)

May I request a set please? 

This pic: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Semi-round and bold
Effects: I think the pic's pretty enough but if you want to add something thats fine with me.
Text: "City of Flowers and Fire"

Thanks in advance. I'll rep and give credit.


----------



## Ayana (Aug 16, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: for a senior member, make it look sexy.


----------



## Synn (Aug 16, 2010)

*Whip*, I'll try to find bigger stocks to work with :33


*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Whip*, I'll try to find bigger stocks to work with :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Viscaria_
> ...




umm could you make the bottom blue but not over her original colors also not too many light effects maybe make an out line on both of them :sorry 

i want soft colors in this one like light green and light blue you know to match their color schemes..


----------



## Synn (Aug 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _VioNi_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alien (Aug 16, 2010)

Request Type- Sig & ava (150x200)
Stock - ava:  sig: 
- Border- your choice
- Effects- your choice 
- notes: i want to use this as a set so please make them look a bit similar in style and color if that's possible. Also get rid of the text on both pics please.

Thanks


----------



## VioNi (Aug 16, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankies David! It's beautiful!  +reps Gotta spread first...


----------



## Rubi (Aug 16, 2010)

Go GaGa for my set bitches .

Thanks Davids~ I forgot to add not too girly but meh it's still fab :33.

REP AND CRED. . .


----------



## Newton (Aug 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 



If you don't like them or want any changes feel free to let me know


----------



## Ayana (Aug 17, 2010)

Newton said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like them or want any changes feel free to let me know



Thank you, it's lovely.


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Thankies David! It's beautiful!  +reps Gotta spread first...





Viscaria said:


> Go GaGa for my set bitches .
> 
> Thanks Davids~ I forgot to add not too girly but meh it's still fab :33.
> 
> REP AND CRED. . .



No problem and I'm glad you like. 



Alien said:


> Request Type- Sig & ava (150x200)
> Stock - ava:  sig:
> - Border- your choice
> - Effects- your choice
> ...



Taking. ~


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

*ANNOUNCEMENT!*

As you can see, Aggressor and I have hired *Newton* to help us with the shop. His examples will be up soon, so feel free to ask him to do your sets. :33

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*~~Housekeeping~~​*WwhiptailwW - David1822 [11]
Alien - David1822 [12]​


----------



## -JT- (Aug 17, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Whip*, I'll try to find bigger stocks to work with :33​



Thanks  Feel free to just do one of them though. I feel like I've overloaded you ​


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alien_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Aug 17, 2010)

Request for David-love 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Some light effects and do what you always do with the background
Text: Resistance is Futile

Please and thank you~


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*WwhiptailwW - David1822 [11]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [12]​


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _WwhiptailwW_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## -JT- (Aug 17, 2010)

Pure epicness. You amaze me :ho Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

WwhiptailwW said:


> Pure epicness. You amaze me :ho Thanks!



Glad you like


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2010)

Request: sig and ava
Stock:  // 
Size: Senior
Effects: light effects on the avatar, sig is up to you
Worker: David1822

thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> david you didnt forget me right



*Hope you like this one better*


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Smiley (Aug 17, 2010)

*Request* - <Avatar>
*Stock Photo* - <>
*Size* - <150x150 and 150x200>
*Border* - <Your choice>
*Effects* - <Your choice, but add scan lines. Keep the green tint please.>
*Text* - <None>​
*Request* - <Avatar>
*Stock Photo* - <>
*Size* - <150x150 and 150x200>
*Border* - <Your choice>
*Effects* - <Your choice, but add scan lines>
*Text* - <None>
​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Hope you like this one better*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ahh it is thanks thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

@ *苦痛* ~ Sig off, please :3​
*~~Housekeeping~~​*Rose Red Belle - David1822 [12]
Morphine - David1822 [13]
苦痛 - Newton [13] *
^ (Newton, mind taking this one?)*​


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*


Size: 150x150

Border: Solid thin black

No effects, of the top half of her body with the sword in the avatar.


*Signature*


I would like it made transparent, resized to max signature size, no effects.


----------



## Hero (Aug 17, 2010)

B4 I make a request, do you have experience with IRL stock?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> B4 I make a request, do you have experience with IRL stock?



sig off....


----------



## Hero (Aug 17, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> sig off....



Oops why do I always forget.


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

Newton said:


> No prob, I'll take anything



If you could take Sephiroth's request as well, that'd be great. Thanks a lot! 

-------------------------------------------------------------​
*~~Housekeeping~~​*Rose Red Belle - David1822 [12]
Morphine - David1822 [13]
苦痛 - Newton [13]
Sephiroth - Newton [13]
Are You My Tsunade - David1822 [13]​


----------



## Newton (Aug 17, 2010)

**


----------



## Newton (Aug 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _苦痛_ 



If you want any changes just say


----------



## Smiley (Aug 17, 2010)

Newton said:


> *Spoiler*: _苦痛_
> 
> 
> 
> If you want any changes just say



Thank you Newton, +REPPED :33


----------



## Hero (Aug 17, 2010)

David1822 said:


> By "IRL stock", you mean a photo stock?  If so, yes I do. :33
> 
> You can lurk the thread and see for yourself.
> 
> ...
















Here are the pictures.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 17, 2010)

- Request Type- Set
- Stock- 

- Size- Senior
- Border- Rounded/curved.
- Effects- textures, light, colourisations etc etc.
- Text- none
- Additonal Info- Avatar focused on the two kissing.


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2010)

Request for Newton. 



Do what you can. Just keep it simple, make it cold, and not cartoony. Smooth like ICE. 

Matching avatar would be awesome as well. 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Synn (Aug 18, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> Here are the pictures.



You want all those pictures in _one_ set?


----------



## Synn (Aug 18, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Rose Red Belle - David1822 [12]
Morphine - David1822 [13]
Sephiroth - Newton [13]
Are You My Tsunade - David1822 [13]
Milkshake - David1822 [13]
Darth - Newton [13]​


----------



## Jayka (Aug 18, 2010)

Can I request something?

- Request Type- Set
- Stock- 
Sig: 
Ava: 
- Size- Junior
- Border- No special wishes
- Effects- No special wishes
- Text- No text

Thanks!


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 18, 2010)

Wooh PS is on my lappy instead of my desktop comp, so I am able to take requests. Taking Jayka's!


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 18, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Rose Red Belle - David1822 [12]
Morphine - David1822 [13]
Sephiroth - Newton [13]
Are You My Tsunade - David1822 [13]
Milkshake - David1822 [13]
Darth - Newton [13]
Jayka- Aggressor [14]​


----------



## Hero (Aug 18, 2010)

David1822 said:


> You want all those pictures in _one_ set?



Sorry, no. I want them to be all seperate


----------



## Newton (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 



I tried my best with the trans, I'm sorta bad with them, so lemme know if its good enough


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2010)

requesting newton

avatar



make it cute with effects 

semi rounded and dotted  with white borders


----------



## Synn (Aug 18, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> Sorry, no. I want them to be all seperate



You do realize that you're requesting 6 sets all at once, apart from all the others I already have? :S


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

I actually didn't want the sky and words removed out of it, if you can just remove the white around, that would be appreciated. 



> I tried my best with the trans, I'm sorta bad with them, so lemme know if its good enough


Ah I see, you don't have to redo it actually.


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 18, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Rose Red Belle - David1822 [12]
Morphine - David1822 [13]
Sephiroth - Newton [13]
Are You My Tsunade - David1822 [13]
Milkshake - David1822 [13]
Darth - Newton [13]
Jayka - Aggressor [14]
Kazehana - Newton [14] ​


----------



## Hero (Aug 18, 2010)

David1822 said:


> You do realize that you're requesting 6 sets all at once, apart from all the others I already have? :S



Yeah I know, you can break them apart by twos. You can do two of mine then go to the next client then two of mine or something. Or just take your time with it.


----------



## Newton (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth_ 



 lol I kinda went crazy here, you said simple, so I just sorta enhanced the cold look, and added to the effects that were already there










These are all slight variations, for comparison

I can make any changes you want

Also, if you want different borders just say, there are too many different types for me put up all, rounded, half rounded, dotted, anything


----------



## Synn (Aug 19, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> Yeah I know, you can break them apart by twos. You can do two of mine then go to the next client then two of mine or something. Or just take your time with it.



If you agree to rep twice, then sure.


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jayka_ 









*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 19, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Rose Red Belle - David1822 [12]
Morphine - David1822 [13]
Are You My Tsunade - David1822 [13]
Milkshake - David1822 [13]
Kazehana - Newton [14]​


----------



## Synn (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Jayka (Aug 19, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jayka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I love it!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 19, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Very nice. The color scheme you picked was interesting 

Thanks sweetie


----------



## Synn (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 



*If you want something changed, please let me know.*


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Hero (Aug 19, 2010)

David1822 said:


> If you agree to rep twice, then sure.



I will rep you twice


----------



## Newton (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 



my semi-rounded + dotted looks kinda meh around the curved parts, so I included the others just in case

any changes just say, or any comments or whatever

Also, I am super high right now so uhh


----------



## Synn (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Are You My Tsunade_ 




*Will do more tomorrow ~*
​



*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2010)

requesting a set david 

 avy senior

semi round border

i want something similar to roseys 
avy


for the avy i want the top part  or both the top part and bottom part...if its too hard just do the bottom part

sig


on sig " even if you are my enemy i just cant resist you and your soul


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2010)

- Request Type- Set
- Stock- 
ava: 

sig: 

- Size- Senior ava, big sig
- Border- your choice but not rounded or half rounded please
- Effects- something agressive and bold, 

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 19, 2010)

^ Sig off, please. 

*Aggressor*/*Newton*, can any of you guys take *Alien*'s request? :33

I still have to do a few more sets for *Are You My Tsunade* and *Kazehana*.


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll take Alien //


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 19, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Are You My Tsunade_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it thank you pek pek <3333


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2010)

Newton said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about a vertical sig? Could you max the size limit vertically? Make use of the whole stock. I don't want it max'd horizontally though. 

I really like the black background. Maybe a little tint of blue as you see fit. See the effects around his lightsaber? The twirly bits of awesomeness? Think you could replicate that in the BG?

Solid square borders would probably fit this best. 

Love your work Newton. I'm definitely coming here more often.


----------



## Synn (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holly shit i love it


----------



## Synn (Aug 20, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> holly shit i love it



Glad you like


----------



## Newton (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth_ 




Goddamn 

so many freaking options  I didn't know if you would have rathered the twirly awesomeness to stand out, or to just be really subtle, so I did both







I thought that 500x500 (the stock is ~square actually) was kinda huge, so I just made some smaller ones in case you liked them better





You know the drill, anything at all


----------



## Rubi (Aug 21, 2010)

Set please, David :33


*Spoiler*: __ 





size: junior. Not too big, though
border: anything that's not dotted
effects: Please make it look dramatic and sad... Just please do whatever looks best
text: "But it's only when I sleep
I see you in my dreams
You got me spinning round and round
Turning upside-down
But I only hear you breathe" Please make it small. Cursive. Positioning not exactly like that but whatever looks best.
Additional info - Avatar focused on either both of them or sasuke only

Thanks~


----------



## Synn (Aug 21, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Viscaria - David1822 [15]​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2010)

david i will soo rep you twice for this  


sig

make it beautiful and badass and emotional 

on sig " our destiny unfolds in this fight ...but is it our destiny to kill each other?"





i swear i will rep you twice  

sorry


----------



## Synn (Aug 21, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Viscaria - David1822 [15]
Kazehana - David1822 [15]​


----------



## Synn (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 21, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Alien - Aggressor [15]
Kazehana - David1822 [15]​


----------



## Rubi (Aug 21, 2010)

. 24d. Will rep later. Thanks a lot David way better than I expected~          **


----------



## Synn (Aug 22, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> . 24d. Will rep later. Thanks a lot David way better than I expected~          **



Glad you like :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD  


thanks will rep after spreading


----------



## Synn (Aug 22, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> 
> thanks will rep after spreading



Okay, no problem.


----------



## Hana (Aug 22, 2010)

- Request Type- Set please
- Stock- 
- Size-Senior, Sig is up to makers discretion.
- Border- dotted
- Effects- textures, i want it light and bright
- Text- simply being loved (Put my name "Hana" only if it looks good)


----------



## Morphine (Aug 22, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock:  // 
Text: None
Effects: up to you
Borders: dotted for ava, none for sig
Worker: David1822


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 23, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Alien - Aggressor [15]
Morphine - David1822 [16]
Hana - Aggressor [16]​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alien_ 











*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2010)

Aight, thanks


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 23, 2010)

- Request Type- Avatar
- Stock- 
- Size-Senior member.
- Border- Your Choice
- Effects- Light background with good colors.


Thank you in advance whoever does this. :33


----------



## VioNi (Aug 23, 2010)

I have another request for David again. 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior Member
Borders: Dark Semi-Rounded
Effects: Like last time, I think it's pretty on its on but you add anything extra and I'll love it anyway. 
Text: "Lady of Iron Will"

Thanks in advance. I'll rep and give credit.


----------



## Synn (Aug 23, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Morphine - David1822 [16]
Hana - Aggressor [16]
Mr. Psychs - Newton [16]
VioNi - David1822 [16]​


----------



## Newton (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I'll take it


----------



## Synn (Aug 23, 2010)

Newton said:


> Yeah I'll take it



Thank you. 

Also, sig off.


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry for the delay 

*Spoiler*: _VioNi_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*

*Morphine*, I'll do yours in a few minutes. ​


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​
Let me know if you want a full set of each avatar instead. ​


----------



## VioNi (Aug 24, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Sorry for the delay
> 
> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_
> 
> ...



Thankies! It's beautiful!  +Reps Gotta spread first.


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Thankies! It's beautiful!  +Reps Gotta spread first.



Glad you like


----------



## VioNi (Aug 24, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Glad you like




David I've been rep locked...  Is it okay if I rep you tomorrow?


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2010)

VioNi said:


> David I've been rep locked...  Is it okay if I rep you tomorrow?



Sure, no problem


----------



## Synn (Aug 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Hana - Aggressor [16]
Mr. Psychs - Newton [16]​


----------



## Soldier (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey. Listen. Hey. Hey. Listen. Hey. *shot*


Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior avatar on _Len_.
Sig~ One at 400 width, one at 500.
Borders: I like borders, give me some choices.
Effects: Whatever you see fit.
Text: If you'd like to add any, feel free. 
~*Note*~: I like simplicity. Please don't go TOO overboard with effects. I like effects, but I also like seeing the stock I give you. If you don't quite get what I mean, then I like [/COLOR] and [/COLOR] kind of stuff.
OH AND HAVE FUN, OK? ​


----------



## Newton (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Psychs_ 



How do these rub you



edit: ah shit I had more but i dunno what happened to them


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2010)

Soldier said:


> Hey. Listen. Hey. Hey. Listen. Hey. *shot*
> 
> 
> Request: Set
> ...



Taking ~

Which one is Len, btw?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2010)

^ guy with the ponytail


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> ^ guy with the ponytail



Okay, thank you.


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Hana - Aggressor [16]
Soldier - David1822 [16]​


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> *Spoiler*: _Psychs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They rub me nicely, thank you very much. :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2010)

^ Sig off, please. :3


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 



Kept it simple like you asked. Didn't do the avatar on purpose, so you can choose your favorite border first. Also, if you want the sig at 400 width instead, let me know which border I should use.






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 27, 2010)

I have  exams next week to you think you can handle my current request David. Sorry my life is prettyh busy am


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I have  exams next week to you think you can handle my current request David. Sorry my life is prettyh busy am



Sure, I'll do it. ~
Good luck for your exams


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 27, 2010)

Requesting Daaavvid .  
[Told you I'd come SOMETIME . :ho] 

----- 
- Request Type- Set please. :33
- Stock- 
- Size- Junior
- Border- Semi-round please, with nice stroke
- Effects- Something sharp, whatever works well, but something that will support the main image. :33 Also a nice background would be liked. 
- Text- None
- Additonal Info- Hope that was good enough. 

Thanks agaain!


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Requesting Daaavvid .
> [Told you I'd come SOMETIME . :ho]
> 
> -----
> ...



Sure. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------​
*~~Housekeeping~~​*Hana - Aggressor [16]
BrightlyDim - David1822 [17]​


----------



## Soldier (Aug 27, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soldier_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So many flavours of love. 
The last border for the avatar and I would love a sig at 400 with the last border, but the corners flipped so the curved corners are on the left, if that's okay. 
Many danke. <3


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2010)

Soldier said:


> So many flavours of love.
> The last border for the avatar and I would love a sig at 400 with the last border, but the corners flipped so the curved corners are on the left, if that's okay.
> Many danke. <3



Sure thing. ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2010)

davit set please  


 just the bottom part 


on th sig have  " you will always be their making me feel this strange emotion "

avy on each of them 

dotted with white borders

do whatever just make it really cute  and big please:33


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2010)

David, my love, only a simple set please.

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Very simple light effects. Don't do anything with the background or any of the colors. Something similar to what you did with Soldier's, but with its own...uniqueness? 

I trust you to make me something lovely


----------



## Smiley (Aug 27, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: /
Size: Avatar 150x150/Sig Anysize that seems good.
Border: Like my current sig.
Effects:Add scan lines. The rest is up to you :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Hana - David1822 [16]
BrightlyDim - David1822 [17]
Kazehana - David1822 [17]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [17]
苦痛 - Newton [17]​


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hana_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _BrightlyDim_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 



Kept it simple like you asked, Rosie. :3






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes perfect XD thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> yes perfect XD thanks



Glad you like


----------



## Rosie (Aug 28, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it looks fabulous. Thank you


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> And it looks fabulous. Thank you



You're welcome


----------



## Alien (Aug 28, 2010)

For David1822

Request: Set

Ava stock: 

Signature stock: 

Size: Avatar 150x150/Sig Anysize that seems good.
Border: your choice
Effects: make it dark and gritty.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*苦痛 - Newton [17]
Alien - David1822 [18]​


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alien_ 



Let me know if you want different borders.


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## shadow5050 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi 



I would like you to edit upper and lower face and use them as a sig and the face of the man in the suit as an ava

anyway you use your imagination to make it look good

thanks in advance

+reps


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*苦痛 - Newton [17]
shadow5050 - David1822 [18]​


----------



## Alien (Aug 29, 2010)

Nah, the borders are fine.

Excellent work btw


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2010)

Alien said:


> Nah, the borders are fine.
> 
> Excellent work btw



Glad you like


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _shadow5050_ 



Let me know if you want a different border. 


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## shadow5050 (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks It's amazing but could I have it in rounded border.

+rep


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 29, 2010)

For Aggressor:

- Signature
- Stock- 
- Size- 500 by 100 pixels
- Border- Whichever you think looks best, and fits the size limit.
- Effects- The way the stock already is.
- Text- Jehuty


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2010)

Avalon said:


> For Aggressor:
> 
> - Signature
> - Stock-
> ...



Aggressor is busy with his exams, so just wait a few days for him to complete your request.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey!
I've got a pretty big request here :S

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 




(Only the character matters)




Size - Sig: Um..average? Not too big. 
         Avatar: 80x80
Borders: Rounded, kind of like my current avatar!
Text - "EvilCore" pretty big somewhere on the sig, and Jokiz a bit smaller somewhere else. (EvilCore = Guild, Jokiz = In game name) 

In the signature it would be cool if you managed to mix the two pictures in some way, but in the small avatar, both pictures might be a bit too much, so just pick the one you like best, except that, do whatever you want to make it awesome.
And I'm planning on using this for the Dragonball Online Community forums if that's okey. Will of course credit you on the site, and rep you here.
Thx in advance!


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*苦痛 - Newton [17]
Avalon - Aggressor [18]
Ziko - David1822 [18]​


----------



## Newton (Aug 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _苦痛_


----------



## Smiley (Aug 31, 2010)

Newton said:


> *Spoiler*: _苦痛_



Their beautiful Newton, thank you :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2010)

^ Sig off, please.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

*David*

avy on each guy 

on sig " watching over you is my life long promise to YOU "

make it beautiful 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 1, 2010)

Requesting 2 avas from this stock. Both 150x150.



I'd like one ava to be focused on Yasopp, and the other on Ben. No need to go too crazy with effects. I'd rather go with simplicity over an orgasm of photoshop.


----------



## Rosie (Sep 1, 2010)

For my darling David

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Work your magic with the light effects, but don't mess around too much with the colors. If you do, make sure they compliment the flowers. 
Text: "I've been afraid of changing...because I built my life around you"
Other: Focus the avie on Ino.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Avalon - Aggressor [18]
Ziko - David1822 [18]
Kazehana - David1822 [19]
Aldo Raine - David1822 [19]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [19]​


----------



## Ecanus (Sep 2, 2010)

Round avatar, thank you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2010)

Ecanus said:


> Round avatar, thank you.



You don't have the requirements necessary to request in this shop, sorry.


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ziko_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ziko_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





its pretty  thanks :33

nvm i rep you :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> its pretty  thanks :33



No problem, glad you like


----------



## Smiley (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll try David this time :33

- Request Type- Set
- Stock- 
- Size- Avatar (150x150)/ Signature (280x330)
- Border- Like  if you can. 
- Effects- Usual scan lines. The rest is up to you.
- Text- 'Miss Lauren London' on one, the other plain please. (Regarding Sig)
- Additonal Info- None

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Avalon - Aggressor [18]
Aldo Raine - David1822 [19]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [19]
苦痛 - David1822 [19]​


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aldo Raine_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 2, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAVID IT'S GORGEOUS. 

Thanks


----------



## Ziko (Sep 2, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ziko_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you SO much David. They look awesome!


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> OH DAVID IT'S GORGEOUS.
> 
> Thanks





Ziko said:


> Thank you SO much David. They look awesome!



Glad you like, guys.


----------



## Rubi (Sep 3, 2010)

Sets please, David :33. If you don't mind, I have 2 requests. I promise I'll rep you twice and wouldn't mind the wait.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Size: junior
Border: whatever fits
Effects: please make it look fun~
text: "What is this 'balanced diet' you speak of?'

And


border: anything that fits
Effects please make it look fun
Text: "You can stay fit by using your brain, you know!"

Thank you~


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _苦痛_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Sets please, David :33. If you don't mind, I have 2 requests. I promise I'll rep you twice and wouldn't mind the wait.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sure. 

Should I remove the text?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 3, 2010)

Daaaavid 

- Request Type- Set
- Stock- 
- Size- Senior
- Border- no border
- Effects- just transparency
- Text- "Marti"  with a font like this -->


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 



*Let me know if you want the text horizontally. :3*






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



- *Request Type*- Banner
- *Stock*- 
- *Size*- Around 900px x 216px
- *Border*- dashed
- *Effects*- whatever you like, feel free to go over the top with lights/effects, try to make the main text stand out.
- *Main Text*- "Blasphemy"
- *Sub Text*- "Home of Legends & Heroes with an Unforgettable Legacy - This is Blasphemy"
- *Additonal Info*- Just use your imagination and come up with anything cool 

Thanks alot.


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Avalon - Aggressor [18]
Viscaria - David1822 [19]
Perseverance - David1822 [20]​


----------



## Rubi (Sep 3, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Sure.
> 
> Should I remove the text?



Please do whatever looks best.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 4, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply 
anyway, vertical text is perfect 
Thank you  you'll have to wait a bit for the rep, sorry ^^'


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Sorry for the late reply
> anyway, vertical text is perfect
> Thank you  you'll have to wait a bit for the rep, sorry ^^'



Okay, no problem.


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 



*Working on your second set. ~*




​



*Spoiler*: _Perseverance_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Sep 4, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 150


Sig: for a senior member: do whatever you want with it


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Avy: 150 x 150
> 
> 
> Sig: for a senior member: do whatever you want with it



I'll take it, if you don't mind.


----------



## Ayana (Sep 4, 2010)

Not at all.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 4, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks alot, the banners amazing


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Just wanted to say thanks alot, the banners amazing



You're welcome and I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Sep 4, 2010)

*Request for David. 
 ~Hope its not that bad
Junior size set. One 150x150 avy too. 
No text. 
Effects: whatever looks best. 
Border-Dashed please

Thanks in advance! pek*


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~​*Avalon - Aggressor [18]
Viscaria (second set) - David1822 [19]
Ayana - David1822 [20]
CyanaHeart - David1822 [20]​


----------



## Sir Crocodile (Sep 5, 2010)

Sup guys

Requesting an Avatar
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Style: whatever floats your boat, just try to keep it clean. Few effects would be nice
Border: 1 rounded, 1 semi rounded and dotted.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2010)

Sir Crocodile said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Requesting an Avatar
> Size: Senior
> ...



*Newton*, can you take this one?


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 5, 2010)

EXAMS ARE FINISHED AND I CAN TAKE REQUESTS!! I'll take Sir Croc's ~


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> EXAMS ARE FINISHED AND I CAN TAKE REQUESTS!! I'll take Sir Croc's ~



Don't forget Avalon's request.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 5, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Text: Morphine on one (I prefer a cursive smaller font), no text on the other
Border: None
Effects: worker's choice
Worker: David1822


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 5, 2010)

AVATAR will do fnx add some effects  xD
get rid of the pink background make it look bad ass xD
Worker: Anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Sep 5, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, it's gorgeous.
:33


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Thank you, it's gorgeous.
> :33



You're welcome.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 5, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*


Avalon - Aggressor [18]
Morphine - David1822 [20]
Hyper_Wolfy - Aggressor [20]
Taking Hyper_Wolfy, getting Avalon's done now.​


----------



## Cyana♥ (Sep 5, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thank you!! I  it!
+Repped
*


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Thank you!! I  it!
> +Repped
> *



No problem.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 5, 2010)

- Request Type-Set

- Stock


- Size-Avatar(senior) Sig(Senior)

- Border- dotted

- Effects- do as you like

- Text- Judecious(centered)

Worker-anyone


----------



## Smiley (Sep 6, 2010)

*Request*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Text*: My name if you can 苦痛*.* And one plain.(Regarding SIG)
*Size*: 150x150 (Avatar) 290x340 (Signature)
*Border*: .
*Effects*: Scan lines.The rest your choice.Try make my name very large that fades into the backround.
*Worker*: David again :33

*Request*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Text*: My name if you can 苦痛*.* And one plain.(Regarding SIG)
*Size*: 150x150 (Avatar) Any size suitable (SIG)
*Border*: .
*Effects*: Scan lines.The rest your choice.Try make my name very large that fades into the backround.
*Worker*: David again :33

If you can't do both request, then just do the first one thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 6, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*


Avalon - Aggressor [18]
Morphine - David1822 [21]
Hyper_Wolfy - Aggressor [21]
苦痛 - David1822 [21]
Judecious - Aggressor [21]​


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2010)

Guys, sigs off please. 



苦痛 said:


> *Request*: Set
> *Stock*:
> *Text*: My name if you can 苦痛*.* And one plain.(Regarding SIG)
> *Size*: 150x150 (Avatar) 290x340 (Signature)
> ...



Sure, I got it.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2010)

david  

umm don't do too much can you do something like this 



but purple background and blue outline

 i want to keep the quality 




on it have " Peace is the way to go "

avy on each girl


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Avalon - Aggressor [18]
Hyper_Wolfy - Aggressor [21]
苦痛 - David1822 [21]
Judecious - Aggressor [21]
Kazehana - David1822 [21]​


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 7, 2010)

I've PM'd Avalon guys, so once she gets back to me I will be able to complete the rest:33


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 7, 2010)

*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 9, 2010)

For David 

Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Work your magic with the background and use those sparkly light effects I love so much.
Text: "With you, I can smile"
Focus the avie on the girl in green.

Please and thank you


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

苦痛 - David1822 [21]
Judecious - Aggressor [21]
Kazehana - David1822 [21]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [21]​


----------



## Rubi (Sep 10, 2010)

Set please, David


*Spoiler*: __ 





size: junior
border: Anything that's not dotted
effects: up to you
text: "I can't believe what you said to me last night we were alone 
You threw your hands up. Baby you gave up, you gave up..." cursive.
Thanks~


----------



## Synn (Sep 10, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

苦痛 - David1822 [21]
Judecious - Aggressor [21]
Kazehana - David1822 [21]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [21]
Viscaria - David1822 [22]

Sorry for the delay guys, I'll try to get these done by the end of the week. ​


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _苦痛 set 1_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _苦痛 set 2_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Smiley (Sep 11, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _苦痛 set 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks David, their awesome


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> Thanks David, their awesome



You're welcome.


----------



## Ecanus (Sep 11, 2010)

I would like an avatar from one of these(the choice is up to you!)


----------



## Goku• (Sep 11, 2010)

Can I get a transparency of the following picture for a sig with no border, and an avatar of just his face with no border, thanks!

Size for sig with no border = 550(W)X450(H)
Size for Avy with no border = 150x150

Thanks.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks its soo cute  

rep XD


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 11, 2010)

*Request type:* _Set (sig and avy)_

*Stock (link):* 

*Size:* _Senior_

*Border:* _Dotted_

*Effects:* _Red and black themed, I want the blue demon face edited out from beside her hair._

*Text:* _none_

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Judecious - Aggressor [21]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [21]
Viscaria - David1822 [22]
Ecanus - David1822 [22]
Goku - David1822 [22]
Vampire Princess - David1822 [22]

-----------------------------------------------------------------​
*NO MORE REQUESTS FOR NOW!*​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2010)

真魚rashin-sama京 said:


> Set req please....! pek
> 550x400 with dotted borders
> Avy max size that can fit. Is it 125 or 150? Mmm any border on that one, dotted preferred.
> 
> ...






> *NO MORE REQUESTS FOR NOW!*​



did you read this?


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2010)

I think david just means no request to him specifically


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Sep 11, 2010)

Oops sorry I didn't see that. 

Thanx


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2010)

Newton said:


> I think david just means no request to him specifically



Yeah. If you can take the upcoming requests, that'd be great.


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 12, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh it looks great! Thanks Honey D ​


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Oh it looks great! Thanks Honey D



Glad you like, Rosie.


----------



## Newton (Sep 14, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Yeah. If you can take the upcoming requests, that'd be great.



No   problem


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2010)

when your ready david

make it cute kyon similar style again 




 on sig "Why are you always here for me? why are you happy just to see me safe? WHY am i feeling soo strange? why am i feeling this?

avy on each and both


----------



## Synn (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Goku_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 15, 2010)

^Thanks, David! I love it!


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> ^Thanks, David! I love it!



No problem.


----------



## Rubi (Sep 16, 2010)

I just LOVE your work, David!

Set please.


*Spoiler*: __ 




size: junior
Border: anthing that's not rounded/dotted
Effects: please make it look gothic, dark and elegant.
Text: "No hesitation and no mercy, Who will reign victorious in this all out battle? Who will say 'checkmate'?"
avatar: could you put both of the boys there? add / in the middle. sort of like a dividing line between them. 

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Judecious - David [21]
Ecanus - David1822 [22]
Kazehana - David1822 [22]
Viscaria - David1822 [23]

*Judecious* and *Ecanus*, I will be making yours whenever you are unbanned.​


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 16, 2010)

Avy pls. For who gets it 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150,125x125,100x100, 150x250 
Border: *Like that* 
*That* 
*And one without.*
*Effects:* Count on u.
*Thanks.*


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 












*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Avy pls. For who gets it
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150x150,125x125,100x100, 150x250
> Border: *Like that*
> ...



Newton, can you take this one please?


----------



## Newton (Sep 16, 2010)

Sure

Hope you don't mind waiting til the weekend Rock, cuz I'm totally tied up with Uni during the week


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks david i like it alot


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> thanks david i like it alot



Glad you do. :ho


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 17, 2010)

Newton said:


> Sure
> 
> Hope you don't mind waiting til the weekend Rock, cuz I'm totally tied up with Uni during the week


don't worry


----------



## Smiley (Sep 17, 2010)

*Request*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Text*: Fear The Wrath Of God & Plain
*Shape: *Rounded but not too rounded and Normal.
*Size*: Senior.
*Border*: Your choice.
*Effects*: Make it look evil. If you can, try make his eyes glow red. Could you add a fading effect next to him like   *Worker*: David 

I will rep you now, and when it's done because it's quite a complicated request.


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> *Request*: Set
> *Stock*:
> *Text*: Fear The Wrath Of God & Plain
> *Shape: *Rounded but not too rounded and Normal.
> ...



Will do!


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _苦痛_ 



*Let me know which one you want as your avatar and which border.*














​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _苦痛 (avatars)_ 




​


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 18, 2010)

Request: Senior member set.

Stock:


----------



## Angoobo (Sep 18, 2010)

Senior size member set.


----------



## Rosie (Sep 18, 2010)

Set request for David~

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: The usual; background, some lights
Text: "What we need is a head-on collision" 
Give me an avie of each of them, but if not, focus on the guy in red.

Thanks, love


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 19, 2010)

Dark Jecht said:


> Request: Senior member set.
> 
> Stock:





Ifrit. said:


> Senior size member set.



I think I am able to take reuests again, taking //


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 19, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dark Ject - Aggressor [23]
Ifrit - Aggressor [23]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [23]
​


----------



## Ayana (Sep 19, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 150 I want Anko in the avy
Sig: for a senior member , do whatever you want with it.
Stock:


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 19, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dark Jecht - Aggressor [23]
Ifrit - Aggressor [23]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [23]
Ayana - Aggressor [24]

Taking Ayana, requests being completed now.​


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Jecht_ 








*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2010)

*^ Sig off, please. :3*


*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 19, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dark Jecht_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great.

Can you add ''sazando''(the pokemon's name) on the sig and a thin black border plz?


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 19, 2010)

Dark Jecht said:


> That's great.
> 
> Can you add ''sazando''(the pokemon's name) on the sig and a thin black border plz?



No problem, will do soon ~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

david 

avy



sig




make it hot and not too many effect and different background 

on sig " let me breath you into my soul and body"


----------



## Rosie (Sep 19, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *^ Sig off, please. :3*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> ...


Cool color choice 

Thanks David


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 19, 2010)

Request for anyone.

*Request type:* Set
*Stock:*


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2010)

•Ryder• said:


> Request for anyone.
> 
> *Request type:* Set
> *Stock:*


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _?Ryder?_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 19, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Ryder?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  They look awesome! Thanks a lot. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2010)

•Ryder• said:


> They look awesome! Thanks a lot. Will rep and cred.



Glad you like.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

i love the sig but for the avy i want it up close to her face XD sorry


----------



## Smiley (Sep 19, 2010)

*Request*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Shape: *Rounded
*Size*: Senior.
*Specifics:* Just get Sasuke in please. Not to many effects.

Fo David ofcourse


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i love the sig but for the avy i want it up close to her face XD sorry



Okay, will do that tomorrow. :3

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Ifrit - Aggressor [23]
Ayana - Aggressor [24]
苦痛 - David1822 [24]​


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 19, 2010)

Request for David :33

Senior set.





Border: Semi-rounded
Other: Everything is up to you. :33 Feel free to make it colourful.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Jecht_ 










*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 20, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Ifrit - Aggressor [23]
Ayana - Aggressor [24]
苦痛 - David1822 [24]
Sakubo - David1822
​


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ifrit_ 









*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Angoobo (Sep 20, 2010)

^^Thanks. 


Could you write Ononokusu in the sig and remove the little square in the middle of it?


----------



## Rubi (Sep 20, 2010)

Set please, David.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Size: junior
Border: anything thats not rounded or dashed.
Effects: up to you. Maybe sort of like Vampire Princess'? Bt if you could think of something else that fits, it's ok.
Text: "Chains or laces aren't what keeps me bound to you but your soul... Your nonexistent soul is what makes me your servant.... Even if it is against my will."

Thank you~!


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sakubo_ 










​



*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 20, 2010)

that was fast, it's lovely  thank you <333


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> that was fast, it's lovely  thank you <333



No problem.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 20, 2010)

David  I'm baaack

Request Type: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Border: rounded
Effects: the effect I told you about :33
Text: "Our Rebirth" - with  type of font.

Thankies


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Ayana - Aggressor [24]
苦痛 - David1822 [24]
Desert Butterfly - David1822 [25]​


----------



## Z (Sep 20, 2010)

Senior sized set



Border- 

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Ayana - Aggressor [24]
苦痛 - David1822 [24]
Desert Butterfly - David1822 [25]
Z - David1822 [25]

I'm not taking more requests, for now.​


----------



## Rubi (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot, David. It looks fabulous~  the effects are really nice. Not too heavy nor girly.

I also like the text format. It's quite creative though about the text, as I said earlier, I made a mistake with it. Could you change the "aren't what keeps ms bound to you" to "aren't what binds me to you"?

If not, then I'm fine with it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Thanks a lot, David. It looks fabulous~  the effects are really nice. Not too heavy nor girly.
> 
> I also like the text format. It's quite creative though about the text, as I said earlier, I made a mistake with it. Could you change the "aren't what keeps ms bound to you" to "aren't what binds me to you"?
> 
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, *苦痛*. Yours is coming up next.


*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 



*If you want a completely different background instead, let me know. :3*




​



*Spoiler*: _Z_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 21, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> ^^Thanks.
> 
> 
> Could you write Ononokusu in the sig and remove the little square in the middle of it?



No prob, signature off   ..


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _苦痛_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Smiley (Sep 21, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _苦痛_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks David, awesome as usual. 

I need to spread some more first


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> Thanks David, awesome as usual.
> 
> I need to spread some more first



Sure, no problem.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 21, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Sure, no problem.



_+Repped._


----------



## Rubi (Sep 21, 2010)

My gosh, thanks a lot David pek.


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> My gosh, thanks a lot David pek.



Anytime.


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly ~ Redone_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 22, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly ~ Redone_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are AWESOME, honey D. 
and I really appreciate your commitment ^^ thanks so much!


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> You are AWESOME, honey D.
> and I really appreciate your commitment ^^ thanks so much!



You're welcome, Marti.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 22, 2010)

mild light and colour effects

worker: David1822

<3


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Ayana - Aggressor [24]
Morphine - David1822 [26]​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2010)

david can i request two sets  

first set 

make it pretty and cute 

avy on each girl 

 on sig with you by my side their is nothing else that can make me more happier 




second set 


set make it CUTE and dreamlike but same awesome style...

on sig " dreaming of our mystery "

solid border



2 avy's focusing on the girl and both please


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 22, 2010)

Heya, first request here, thought i'd come here after seeing Z's awesome sets being done here.

Stock 

Senior

Text= Urge to Kill, Rising!

thanks, lookin forward to it


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 23, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Ayana - Aggressor [24]
Morphine - David1822 [26]
Nova - Aggressor [26]
Kazehana - David1822 [26]​


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2010)

Kagura said:


> david can i request two sets
> 
> first set
> 
> ...



I don't mind, as long as you rep twice for it.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2010)

David1822 said:


> I don't mind, as long as you rep twice for it.



OI you know i will


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2010)

david can i change the stock for the second request to this  




tints of blue and purple again abit of red and abit of gray  

all and all just make it look HOT 

on the sig "just let me have this moment with you because i can't take not touching you :33


 sorry its just raizen is doing my other request i asked about before and i dont want the same request made


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura set 1_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kagura set 2_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura set 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 fucking love it 

is fapping


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2010)

Kagura said:


> fucking love it
> 
> is fapping



Glad you like


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura~150x200 avatars_ 




​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2010)

IS FAPPING  thanks :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2010)

Kagura said:


> IS FAPPING  thanks :33



You're welcome!


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Sep 24, 2010)

hi, my first request here!

All I need is a sig, 

and please just take Itachi.. tell me if I need to provide more info


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 24, 2010)

Kingsized Condom said:


> hi, my first request here!
> 
> All I need is a sig,
> 
> and please just take Itachi.. tell me if I need to provide more info



Taking //

Requests being completed now


----------



## Rosie (Sep 25, 2010)

David darling, I need your awesome skills for an awesome set

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Similar to  but of course with it's own personal flair.
Give me an avie of each of them please

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Sep 25, 2010)

wups, just noticed that something is wrong with my link... you can't link pages :/



thank u very much


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 25, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Avy pls. For who gets it
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150x150,125x125,100x100, 150x250
> Border: *Like that*
> ...



i've been waiting but...it's not done so don't forget my request


----------



## Rosie (Sep 25, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Honey D, you never fail to amaze.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> i've been waiting but...it's not done so don't forget my request



i think newton is suppose to be doing your request


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> i've been waiting but...it's not done so don't forget my request



*Newton* is going to do your request, but he's probably gotten busy with Uni so if you could wait a few more days... 

If he doesn't have time to complete it, I'll do.~



Rose Red Belle said:


> Honey D, you never fail to amaze.



Thanks


----------



## -JT- (Sep 26, 2010)

Need a new set to go with my name change, and you guys are the best so... 

Type: Set

Text on sig: There's always Hope

I feel like I've forgotten something...  Ah well


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2010)

-JT- said:


> I feel like I've forgotten something...  Ah well



Which worker do you want to take your request?


----------



## -JT- (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone, anyone  You're all great (without sounding too much like I'm sucking up to you :ho)


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll take it then, since I don't have any current requests.~


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

RockpiRate - Newton [23]
Ayana - Aggressor [24]
Nova - Aggressor [26]
Kingsized Condom - Aggressor [26]
-JT- - David1822 [27]
​


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you
:33


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 26, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Thank you
> :33



Glad you like it


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 








*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

RockpiRate - Newton [23]
-JT- - David1822 [27]
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _-JT-_ 



Let me know if you want different borders. Also, since you repped me earlier today you don't have to do it again. Just credit me or the shop when using the set. :3


​


*Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 26, 2010)

I now am able to do manga colourings, you can request the colourings either in a set or the colourings themselves.  An example is here
​


----------



## -JT- (Sep 26, 2010)

David, thank you yet again  I'll have to rep you later because I've apprently repped too much in the last 24 hours  (I'm a nice guy :ho) Remind me if I forget


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2010)

-JT- said:


> David, thank you yet again  I'll have to rep you later because I've apprently repped too much in the last 24 hours  (I'm a nice guy :ho) Remind me if I forget



Sure, no problem.


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Sig off, please. :3


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 27, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

RockpiRate - Newton [23]
​


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 28, 2010)

I thing a wait long enough...could someone do my request.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> I thing a wait long enough...could someone do my request.



I'll do it.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Smiley (Sep 28, 2010)

Request Type- Set
Worker- David.
Stock- {}
Size- Senior
Border- Dotted and Rounded please.
Effects- Not to many effects. Could you add a fade effect please.
Text- None thanks.
Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

苦痛 - David1822 [28]
​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 29, 2010)

Set request for David 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Some background and light effects, but nothing too colorful that it takes away from stock
Text: "Maybe you and me got lost somewhere
        We can't move on we can't stay here
        Well maybe we've just had enough... 
        Well maybe we ain’t meant for this love" 

Thanks love~


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

苦痛 - David1822 [28]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [28]
​


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 29, 2010)

Set please David. I can wait if you're busy. 

Stock:
Border: Anything that is not rounded and dotted.
Effects: Up to you as long as it has a cute aura.
Size: Junior
Text in sig: There are things that you don't want to end but you are afraid to continue. It's just like, you don't want to EXPECT anything but you are HOPING.
Text in avy: Acrima

Note: Please make the avy a close up of Sasuke's cute face.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

苦痛 - David1822 [28]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [28]
Praecipula - David1822 [28]
​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2010)

David 

will wear this one when done...:33


150x150 avy and one 150 x200 avy on the girl with pig tailes and the girl with next to her with brown hair

do what ever you want just make it cute :33 soft effects 



on sig " these memories will never be forgotten"


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

苦痛 - David1822 [28]
Rose Red Belle - David1822 [28]
Praecipula - David1822 [28]
Kagura - David1822 [28]
​


----------



## Rubi (Sep 29, 2010)

Set please, Pussy wagon .


*Spoiler*: __ 





Size: Junior.
Border:  
Effects: Please keep it light/soft. But please be creative.
Text: "INTERNATIONAL~!" Please make it look fun/cute.
Additional info:
1. Av focused on both of them, please .
2. Please don't remove the text....or anything. 




Thank you~


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _苦痛_ 



I didn't make a dotted and rounded border, because they always look bad on the edges (you can see an example below).










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Rosie - Synn [28]
Praecipula - Synn [28]
Kagura - Synn [28]
Viscaria - Synn [28]


Not taking more requests, for now.​


----------



## Smiley (Sep 29, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Spoiler*: _苦痛_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy as always David. 

I never wanted a dotted and rounded anyway  

Repped, as usual. Thanks


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> Sexy as always David.
> 
> I never wanted a dotted and rounded anyway
> 
> Repped, as usual. Thanks



Glad you like. :33

As you can see, I also added horizontal scanlines because I know you like them.


----------



## Synn (Sep 30, 2010)

Just letting y'all know that my username changed. 

Feel free to call me:

Synn
David
Honey D.
Pussy Wagon (*Viscaria* only! )


----------



## Synn (Sep 30, 2010)

*Selvaspeedy* has been hired and kindly accepted to help us. As you all know, she's able to do amazing gifs so feel free to request, but keep in mind that the set rules still apply for gifs. 

Welcome to the shop, Speedy! ​


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Praecipula_ 



Let me know if you want the text bigger.






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Oct 2, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


So cute! Thanks Honey D pek


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2010)

Rosie said:


> So cute! Thanks Honey D pek



No problem.


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its cute thanks synn XD


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2010)

*I'm taking requests again.~*



Kagura said:


> its cute thanks synn XD



You're welcome.


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

For david.

Two 150x200 ava's please

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and 




Do what you want, just no rounded borders please.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 2, 2010)

Type of request: Set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Text: "...let me have this moment..."
Borders: dotted and rounded
Effects: as always ^^ nothing too shiny or flashy

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Alien - Synn [29]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [29]
​


----------



## Rubi (Oct 3, 2010)

. OMG IT'S PERFECT!!!! THANKS SO MUCH, PUSSY WAGON pek~

But I can't see it using my laptop ;____; or any of the sets here........................


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> . OMG IT'S PERFECT!!!! THANKS SO MUCH, PUSSY WAGON pek~



Glad you like it, Dayne. 



Viscaria said:


> But I can't see it using my laptop ;____; or any of the sets here........................



That's weird.


----------



## Rubi (Oct 3, 2010)

Nah, it's fixed now :33.


----------



## Ayana (Oct 3, 2010)

Avy: for a senior member
Sig: the same
Effects: not too much
Border: whatever 
Stock:


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alien_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [29]
Ayana - Aggressor [29]

Taking Ayana ​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 








*Rep&Credit*​



Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alien_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just quoting to say, this looks awesome David good job


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Just quoting to say, this looks awesome David good job



Thank you. :33 I really like the stocks!


----------



## Ayana (Oct 3, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, it's wonderful!


----------



## Flame Emperor (Oct 3, 2010)

Request for David. 

Request type: Set
Stock:  
Border: Thin black border
An avy around Shanks, and remove the black border if you can. And make it look awesome. 

Thanks, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [29]
?Ryder? - Synn [30]
​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2010)

synn

 set but make it really cute and epic 

150x200 hundred on the girl with the green outfit include the doll 

on sig "at least out loud i wont say I'm  in love"



 one semi rounded and one dotted with white  borders 

note do not  do the box thing like you did last time


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2010)

Kagura said:


> note do not  do the box thing like you did last time



What do you mean by box thing?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2010)

what you did to my current sig


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2010)

Kagura said:


> what you did to my current sig



Oh, the mosaic filter. Sure, I won't use it then.


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [29]
?Ryder? - Synn [30]
Kagura - Synn [30]
​


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 4, 2010)

set request  :33





size: senior
border: anything you think looks good.

text: "Friendly Enemies" on the sig. could you post one without the text too? 

Thank you~!


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 4, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [29]
?Ryder? - Synn [30]
Kagura - Synn [30]
Sakubo - Agressor [30]
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 5, 2010)

Aaahh...finaly i found manga coloring. 

Hi i came for manga coloring.^^ Rep and credit ^^
Stock. 

Example:  (just to help you how i would like to look.) Like the exmple but make the skin more white,hair cold be brown again.And the eyes make them bright blue.

10ks a lot.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 5, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Aaahh...finaly i found manga coloring.
> 
> Hi i came for manga coloring.^^ Rep and credit ^^
> Stock.
> ...



Set too or just the colouring?


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 5, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Set too or just the colouring?



Yeah,and set. too. Sorry i forgot about that.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 5, 2010)

No problem 

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [29]
?Ryder? - Synn [30]
Kagura - Synn [30]
Sakubo - Agressor [30]
RockpiRate - Aggressor [30]
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _?Ryder?_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 5, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So beautiful  thanks for making all these borders 
Thank you so much darling


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> So beautiful  thanks for making all these borders
> Thank you so much darling



Glad you like it, sweetie.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 5, 2010)

Request for David

Could you create me a signature using this stock[]. If the border could be something square that would be good. The rest is all up to you~


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Request for David
> 
> Could you create me a signature using this stock[]. If the border could be something square that would be good. The rest is all up to you~



Sure, will do. :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura - Synn [30]
Sakubo - Agressor [30]
RockpiRate - Aggressor [30]
Aggressor - Synn [30]
​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Oct 5, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Ryder?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks awesome. 

Thanks David.


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2010)

?Ryder? said:


> It looks awesome.
> 
> Thanks David.



Anytime.


----------



## Rosie (Oct 6, 2010)

For David, my love 

Set request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Work your magic. But don't mess around too much with the background or the colors. Mostly illumination/light effects.
Text: "What is this feeling, so sudden and new?
It just might be love."

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Oct 6, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura - Synn [30]
Sakubo - Agressor [30]
RockpiRate - Aggressor [30]
Aggressor - Synn [30]
Rosie - Synn [31]
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 6, 2010)

beautiful david thanks


----------



## Synn (Oct 6, 2010)

Kagura said:


> beautiful david thanks



No problem.


----------



## Synn (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Oct 7, 2010)

Ohhh it's so so so cute! Thanks, love pek


----------



## Synn (Oct 7, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Ohhh it's so so so cute! Thanks, love pek



You're welcome, beautiful.


----------



## wes (Oct 7, 2010)

request for synn 

Set plz  


*Stock:*






*Spoiler*: __ 








2 pics of the soldiers take whichever you think is best

*Size:* Senior
*Border:* what you think is best
*Text:* _Here We make our Last Stand _ and somewhere else _Divinity's Reach_

what i pretty much want is the city in the background with a bit of the enviroment and the soldiers upfront 

only concern i have is that the color of the pic with soldiers and city dont mix so if you could find something for that so it doesnt look awkward i would appreciate that  

also sorry that the stock is a bit weird the game designers wanted to make it feel like they painted it right on the screen 

hope u accept my request :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 7, 2010)

Jonathan Reis said:


> request for synn
> 
> Set plz
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 7, 2010)

Request for Synn. 

Request Type- Avatar
Stock- 
Size- Junior and senior avatars
Border- Dotted
Effects- Just do whatever looks good 

Can I have avatars of both of their faces? c:


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 8, 2010)

Request Type- Avatar + Signature, Set 
Worker- Anyone
Stock- 
Ava = 

I would just like the middle left corner please. ( No text boxes Please )

Sig  = 

I would just like the man doing the post ( Again no text boxes please  )

Coloring Example = 

The man with the shaved head XD


Size- Senior
Border- Ava - One without a border then one with just a normal black border 
Effects- I was hoping to get a trans and a coloring to, if that is to much I can understand 
Text- None please
Additonal Info- None

Thank you very much and please take your time :3


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Sakubo - Agressor [30]
RockpiRate - Aggressor [30]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [31]
Aiku - Synn [31]
basye - Aggressor (can you take it?) [31]
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jonathan Reis_ 



Does it look good like this?


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aiku_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## wes (Oct 8, 2010)

i think you kinda misunderstood me on the text 

i put the text i needed in italic

i only needed 

_here we make our last stand

divinity's reach_

and i have alot of trouble seeing the city of divinity's reach itself
could you possibily turn it a shade of white a bit like the soldiers its a pale white city in the game

donno if im asking to much


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

Jonathan Reis said:


> i think you kinda misunderstood me on the text
> 
> i put the text i needed in italic
> 
> ...



Oh, my bad. 



Jonathan Reis said:


> and i have alot of trouble seeing the city of divinity's reach itself
> could you possibily turn it a shade of white a bit like the soldiers its a pale white city in the game
> 
> donno if im asking to much



Sure, no problem. I'll VM you the new sig in a few minutes. :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Random Avatars_ 






​


*Rep&Credit if taking*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Random Avatars_ 








​


*Rep&Credit if taking*​


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2010)

*Request (For Synn)* Set.
*Size*: Senior.
*Borders*: Dotted.
*Effects*: If it's not too much trouble, I'd like one set with effects of your choice and another with no effects (just a simple resize with a dotted border) .
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: [].
*Sig size:* 317x450


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jonathan Reis (new version)_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Sakubo - Agressor [30]
RockpiRate - Aggressor [30]
basye - Aggressor (can you take it?) [31]
Solon Solute - Synn [32]
​


----------



## wes (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks i love it :33 

repped you earlier in the afternoon but il rep u again when i get the chance for the extra work u put in 

put credit on your name can change it to shop if u want


----------



## Aiku (Oct 8, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aiku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, Synn. You're awesome


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

Jonathan Reis said:


> thanks i love it :33
> 
> repped you earlier in the afternoon but il rep u again when i get the chance for the extra work u put in
> 
> put credit on your name can change it to shop if u want



No problem and you don't need to rep twice for it. 

As for the credit, it's up to you. 



Aiku said:


> Thank you so much, Synn. You're awesome



Glad you like.


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 8, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Random Avatars_
> 
> 
> 
> awesome sexy avas



*Spoiler*: _Random Avatars_ 





I saw the avas that you posted in the giveway thread...and they looked cool potatoes 

Request Type-  Set with Trans'd sig.
Worker- Synn 
Stock- Two avas..cos I couldn't decide >__< 






Size- Senior etc. 
Border- No border.
Effects- light, colourisations. I really just like simple stuff. And not much effects. Like the avas that you posted in the giveway thread. they were awesome brah

But I like the effects that you have in your ava..those stripes. Can I have those in my ava? >___>

No text.

Thanks. I know I'll like what I get.


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Sakubo - Agressor [30]
RockpiRate - Aggressor [30]
basye - Aggressor (can you take it?) [31]
Solon Solute - Synn [32]
Confetti - Synn [32]
​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello 


*Spoiler*: _request n.1_ 



Request Type- Set
Stock- 
Size- Senior 
Border- no border for the sig, dotted border for the avy
Effects- just a transparency 
Text- no text





*Spoiler*: _request n.2_ 



Request type- Set
Stock- 
Size- senior
Border- no border
Effects- what you think fits best. A blue-ish shade would be perfect <3
Text- _...23 wishes in Heaven..._




Thankies


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Sakubo - Agressor [30]
RockpiRate - Aggressor [30]
basye - Aggressor (can you take it?) [31]
Solon Solute - Synn [32]
Confetti - Synn [32]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [32]


*Not taking more requests until I'm done with the current batch.

In the meantime, posts directed to me will be ignored.*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2010)

yo selva request please 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6YiuAG50zc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




u can use any time of the clip 

can you also use this pic?



i mean i want something like your latest gif works...


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

^ That video 
So, do you want a set?
My latest gifs... you mean the birthday banners? I'm not sure >.<


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> ^ That video
> So, do you want a set?
> My latest gifs... you mean the birthday banners? I'm not sure >.<



yes a set 150x150 and 150 x200

yeah something like that  

it really was well done your banner


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

I got it. Will do it now ^^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2010)

Can I get that made into a 150x150 avatar, and a signature (whatever size you see fit) that reads "Never Back Down". Also, take out the text from the original picture, please.

Thank you!


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2010)

is my set done


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









>.<


----------



## Synn (Oct 12, 2010)

Judecious said:


> is my set done



Not yet, since you were banned. I'll do yours first, since it's older...

Mind waiting a few days?  I'm quite busy this week.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2010)

Sure, i will wait for however long


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey guys, my computer has completly broken down. It won't get fixed until around 7-10 working days, I can take all the requests needed but there will be a wait.


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Solon Solute_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2010)

^ Sig off, please. And your template is very similar to _Solon Solute_'s, if not exactly the same... 

I'm taking requests again.~


----------



## Millennium Creed (Oct 13, 2010)

Synn said:


> ^ Sig off, please. And your template is very similar to _Solon Solute_'s, if not exactly the same...
> 
> I'm taking requests again.~



My bad.  And yeah, that was my intention, actually. 



*Spoiler*: _My initial request_ 




*Request (For Synn)* Set.
*Size*: Senior.
*Borders*: Dotted.
*Effects*: If it's not too much trouble, I'd like one set with effects of your choice and another with no effects (just a simple resize with a dotted border) .
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: [].
*Sig size:* 317x450


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Sakubo - Agressor [30]
RockpiRate - Aggressor [30]
basye - Aggressor (can you take it?) [31]
Confetti - Synn [32]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [32]
Cell - Synn [32]
Millennium Creed - Synn [33]
​


----------



## Morphine (Oct 13, 2010)

Worker: Synn
Request: Set
Stock:  // 

no drastic effects
no border

thanks in advance <3


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Sakubo - Agressor [30]
RockpiRate - Aggressor [30]
basye - Aggressor [31]
Confetti - Synn [32]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [32]
Cell - Synn [32]
Millennium Creed - Synn [33]
Morphine - Synn [33]
​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2010)

synn 

make it really pretty 

not TOO simple but not too much effects 

on sig 

" I will not let anyone touch you  because you are too important to me  "

150x150 and 150x200 and 140x170 avys on each person  

dotted with a 3 px white border like this


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Sakubo - Agressor [30]
RockpiRate - Aggressor [30]
basye - Aggressor [31]
Confetti - Synn [32]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [32]
Cell - Synn [32]
Millennium Creed - Synn [33]
Morphine - Synn [33]
Kagura - Synn [33]


*NO MORE REQUESTS ARE BEING ACCEPTED!*​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 14, 2010)

Can I have Cell's request if you want David :>


----------



## Synn (Oct 14, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Can I have Cell's request if you want David :>



Sure, feel free to take it then. Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Oct 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Confetti_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 1)_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 14, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 1)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly how I wanted it  Thank you my love


----------



## Synn (Oct 14, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> That's exactly how I wanted it  Thank you my love



No problem, Marti-sama


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sakubo_ 



 ; 




*Rep&Credit​*​


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 15, 2010)

it's awesome!  
if it's not too much trouble, could you make an avy with both characters in it too? 
thank you~


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry I can't the proportions look bad, if you give me another image with them closer together I should be able to do something.


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 2)_ 












​


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 15, 2010)

Aggressor: that's okay, how's  then?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 15, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 2)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, the awesomeness 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> Aggressor: that's okay, how's  then?



Yepp that should do, I'll do it after RockpiRate's.


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Aww, the awesomeness
> Thank you!!!



No problem.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 




 ;




*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Smiley (Oct 15, 2010)

Been quite while. 



Request Type- Avatar
Worker- Synn
Stock- {}
Size- 150x150 and 150x200
Border- Dotted.
Effects- Not to many effects. Abit simple is good.
Text- None.
Additonal Info- None.
Thank you.


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 15, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Confetti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely Synn. Thanks so much :3


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Been quite while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it.~



Confetti said:


> Lovely Synn. Thanks so much :3



No problem.  Don't forget to rep!


----------



## wes (Oct 15, 2010)

sig request for synn

*Pic*



*Logo*




*short summary of how id prefer the sig  *

i would like the sig to have the 2 provinces of *Limburg* and *Noord Brabant* rest of the country+sea gone (empty space/transparrent w/e you wanna call it )
want the provinces red/white vertical striped  (drop the original colors)

would like it if you could keep the region names of *Limburg* and *Noord Brabant *
and the city names of *Eindhoven* and *Roermond*

also could you put the PSV logo under Noord Brabant and to the west of Limburg
and slip the text *Southern Pride* in somewhere


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

basye - Aggressor [31]
Cell - Aggressor [32]
Millennium Creed - Synn [33]
Morphine - Synn [33]
Kagura - Synn [33]
Eternal - Synn [34]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]


*NO MORE REQUESTS DIRECTED TO ME, PLEASE!*​


----------



## Millennium Creed (Oct 15, 2010)

So I'm up next?


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you guys do sexy sigs?

If so I'd like Senior Size Avatar/Sig /w dotted borders. And w.e effect you think brings out teh sexy.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Oct 15, 2010)

*Can I get two avatars? 
One with  and 
Dotted border. 
Size Junior.
Effects: I want those faint lines that go through the avatars, if you know what I mean *


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

basye - Aggressor [31]
Sakubo - Aggressor [34]
Cell - Aggressor [32]
Millennium Creed - Synn [33]
Morphine - Synn [33]
Kagura - Synn [33]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2010)

*Selvaspeedy*

*Avatar*

Stock[], 5:25 - 5:27
Effects: Your opinion, though I would like the avatar to be in a continuous loop if possible.
Border: Grey and white border (1 px grey border on the outside and 1 px white border on the inside)
Size: 150 x 150
*Signature*

Stock[], 4:15 - 4 :22
Effects: Your opinion(if effects arused match them with avatar please)
Border: Great and white border(1 px grey border on the outside and 3 px white border on the inside.
Size: Just a tiny bit more bigger than the averaged sized gif.


----------



## Selva (Oct 15, 2010)

Got you :33


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

basye - Aggressor [31]
Sakubo - Aggressor [34]
Cell - Aggressor [32]
Millennium Creed - Synn [33]
Morphine - Synn [33]
Kagura - Synn [33]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Aggressor - selvaspeedy [34]
​


----------



## Selva (Oct 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 





Pick whichever you like XD






I tried to make the gif bigger but the size was over 1 mg so I had to make it smaller. Sorry about that -.-


*Spoiler*: __ 




I was messing around with the colors and made these. This is my first try so... err yeah XD


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great, thanks :33


----------



## Judecious (Oct 16, 2010)

Request Type- Set.
Worker- Who? David
Stock- 
Size- Senior
Border- dotted
Effects- whatever you feel looks good


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 16, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

basye - Aggressor [31]
Sakubo - Aggressor [34]
Cell - Aggressor [32]
Millennium Creed - Synn [33]
Morphine - Synn [33]
Kagura - Synn [33]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Judecious - Synn [35]
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 16, 2010)

Millennium Creed said:


> So I'm up next?



Yep.


----------



## Synn (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Millennium Creed_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Oct 16, 2010)

I know you guys are kind of busy right now so no rush :33

This is for you David dear 
Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Work carefully with the background color. I want it to convey sexy. Nothing too bright or fluorescent. Cool, yet hot  And then your usual light effects, although the stock is somewhat decorated, so you probably don't need to worry about that too much...
Text: (first you can get rid of text already on there)
"Some like it hot
We're no exception
We just like it hotter" (emphasis on hotter)

Thanks!


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _basye_ 




 ;




*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 17, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Sakubo - Aggressor [34]
Cell - Aggressor [32]
Kagura - Synn [33]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Judecious - Synn [35]
Rosie - Synn [35]
​


----------



## Chaos (Oct 17, 2010)

Request Type- Senior Set
Worker- Synn please :3
Stock- 


Size- Senior
Border- Whatever you like
Effects- Whatever you like
Text- Whatever you like
Additonal Info- Whatever you like


----------



## Synn (Oct 17, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Sakubo - Aggressor [34]
Cell - Aggressor [32]
Kagura - Synn [33]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Judecious - Synn [35]
Rosie - Synn [35]
Chaos - Synn [35]
​


----------



## Slayz (Oct 17, 2010)

Request Type - Bad-Ass Senior Set from Hell
Worker - You're all awesome, I don't really care who picks this request.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Border - I would like the sig to be transparent, but the rest is up to you.
Effects - Whatever you like.

No text or additional information required, but if you managed to make Venom wear a top hat it would be awesome 

And that's pretty much it


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 17, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Sakubo - Aggressor [34]
Cell - Aggressor [32]
Kagura - Synn [33]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Judecious - Synn [35]
Rosie - Synn [35]
Chaos - Synn [35]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]

​
*Kagura will now be assisting us in this set shop! She is great with textures and backrounds so please request away. Please note though she will not be doing colourings in this set shop only sets.*


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cell_ 

















*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 18, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura - Synn [33]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Judecious - Synn [35]
Rosie - Synn [35]
Chaos - Synn [35]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
​


----------



## Rubi (Oct 18, 2010)

Pussy wagon :33. Been a while since I requested.

Set please.


*Spoiler*: __ 




border: But if you think something else fits, please go for it.
size: senior
effects: up to you
text: : "Even emperors and soldiers need to show off their sexiness- I mean cool down every once in a while" If possible, could I have one without text?

Thank you~


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 18, 2010)

thank you, looks great  pek
you want me to rep you again? (if so, I'm 24 hr'd but I'll do it when I can)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 18, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cell_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude! These are great, thank you.


----------



## Synn (Oct 18, 2010)

*Cell*, sig off please. 



Viscaria said:


> Pussy wagon :33. Been a while since I requested.
> 
> Set please.
> 
> ...



Taking this one too.

*No more requests for me until I'm done with the rest!*


----------



## Synn (Oct 18, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura - Synn [33]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Judecious - Synn [35]
Rosie - Synn [35]
Chaos - Synn [35]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
Viscaria - Synn [35]
​


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







For the sig. Transparency as well. 550x500, or lil' smaller so i can credit you



*Spoiler*: __ 








For the Ava. 150 x 150. Also Transparency


ALSO IF YOU THINK ANY BORDER IS GOOD - PUT IT. THE NUMBER OF SETS = REPS


Also, another Sig and Ava request. Do this last, thank you



^ AVA [Both their heads if possible!]


^SIG


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2010)

OK  i was fine at kyons BUT AT FRUTS AND HERE 

hell no 

people cant do this request and your giving it to 3 shops already 


only put this request in one of them PLEASE because seriously this is ALOT to do dude


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have time! Plus i will rep everyone who makes them. So i don't really see the prob. Some make them faster, some don't. I am just testing things out


----------



## Synn (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i love it


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i love it



Glad you do. Don't forget to rep


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2010)

just did....XD

also for people to know my work here is some 






*Spoiler*: _sets_


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2010)

*Jonathan Reis*, I will do yours later this week as it takes longer to complete.

*Eternal*, I just realized I skipped your request so it's up next. Sorry for the inconvenience. >.<


*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 



You get two different sets, as it's your birthday. =) Hope you like 'em. :3




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Eternal - Synn [34]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Chaos - Synn [35]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
Viscaria - Synn [35]
​


----------



## Rosie (Oct 19, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I mention that you're the best David? And that I love you? And you're the best? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Did I mention that you're the best David? And that I love you? And you're the best?
> 
> Thanks so much!



No problem. 

Again, happy birthday *Rose*!


----------



## Rosie (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks David. I'll wear it within the week. I have one to wear before it.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 19, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Eternal*, I just realized I skipped your request so it's up next. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> ​



YOU SON OF B.....

Just kidding, no worries, take your time.


----------



## wes (Oct 19, 2010)

is my request a bit to much?


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2010)

Jonathan Reis said:


> is my request a bit to much?



It gives a bit of work, yes. 

Don't worry about it, though. I'll give it my best shot but I'm taking the "easy" requests first...


----------



## wes (Oct 19, 2010)

take your time


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Eternal_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chaos_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Smiley (Oct 19, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eternal_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Dave (Don't know why I still call you that, im used to it. )


----------



## Synn (Oct 20, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
Viscaria - Synn [35]
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aiku (Oct 20, 2010)

Request for Synn. 

Set please.



Junior and senior avatars.

Dotted border.

Do whatever looks good. :ho


----------



## Rubi (Oct 20, 2010)

FFFUUUUUUU.... .

Thanks so much, pussy wagon it's perfect. I love it . IMO, it's the best sent you've done for me .


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> FFFUUUUUUU.... .
> 
> Thanks so much, pussy wagon it's perfect. I love it . IMO, it's the best sent you've done for me .



Glad you like it. :ho


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2010)

selva 





banner gift set 

150x200 avy 

 2px dotted white borders


----------



## Selva (Oct 21, 2010)

Got you itsy :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
Aiku - Synn [37]
​


----------



## Smiley (Oct 21, 2010)

Could someone simply add a border to these stocks: {} and {}

I don't want no effects on it, just a border that is the same as my sig . 

Please and Thank you.


----------



## Selva (Oct 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 


















I hope you like them


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2010)

Request for *Selva* 

*Link*: 
*Avy (150x150)*: _2:18_ to _2:20_ (when Ino is in midair)
*Sig (not too big)*: from _2:16_ to _2:24_
*Border*: dotted

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Selva (Oct 21, 2010)

Got you David :3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2010)

damn selva this is EPIC


----------



## Selva (Oct 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_


----------



## wes (Oct 21, 2010)

hows the sig coming along synn? :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 22, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



OMFG 

You never fail to amaze me, Selva! 



Jonathan Reis said:


> hows the sig coming along synn? :33



Didn't get to do it yet.


----------



## Synn (Oct 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Eternal_ 




​


*Rep*​


----------



## Chaos (Oct 22, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chaos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That, my good sir, is simply awesome.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 22, 2010)

Greetings!

*Spoiler*: __ 








I don't suppose anyone would be willing to shrink this to sig-size?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 22, 2010)

1:49-1:51 avatar  thanks anyone will do


----------



## Synn (Oct 22, 2010)

Chaos said:


> That, my good sir, is simply awesome.



Glad you like. :ho



Overwatch said:


> Greetings!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I can do it. 

Want an avatar too, right? If so, who should it be focused on?


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 22, 2010)

Synn said:


> Glad you like. :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one with "N7" written on his breastplate. 

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Oct 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Overwatch_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Smiley (Oct 22, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eternal_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I have them in Avatars please, I forgot to make that clear sorry. :33


----------



## Selva (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Synn (Oct 22, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Can I have them in Avatars please, I forgot to make that clear sorry. :33



Will do it tomorrow.~


----------



## Smiley (Oct 22, 2010)

Synn said:


> Will do it tomorrow.~



No problem.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 22, 2010)

Requests will all be completed today ~


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello there!

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) + a sig
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Border + effects: Completely up to you 
Text: Keep the "Trick or Treat" on the picture + add 3x9 on the sig somewhere please
Worker: I don't mind who

Thankies


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) + a sig
> Stock: [sp][/sp]
> ...



i'll do it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 23, 2010)

set


thickish black border.

senior

no text

thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Oct 23, 2010)

Nova said:


> set
> 
> 
> thickish black border.
> ...



Taking this one.


----------



## Synn (Oct 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Eternal_ 



​


----------



## Synn (Oct 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## wes (Oct 23, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Requests will all be completed today ~



so im getting the sig today?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2010)

synn 

semiround border with a gray outline 

on sig " You and me both have that SPICY bittersweet taste

avy 150x150


----------



## Synn (Oct 23, 2010)

Kagura said:


> synn
> 
> semiround border with a gray outline
> 
> ...



Got you.

*Jonathan*'s request is up next though and I will only complete it on Tuesday. No time to do it sooner.~


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey~
don't request here often, but it's a nice shop so 

Give me a senior size set
with a side of this:

The lower picture of Itachi and Sasuke into an avy
The top pic into a set
Curved bordered sig. Dotted avy.

Thanks in advance~


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Hey~
> don't request here often, but it's a nice shop so
> 
> Give me a senior size set
> ...



this is a will really do sorry wont be long set gift to you 

no rep included nicky 

taking


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 23, 2010)

*Request for selvaspeedy *

*Avatar*

Stock[], 0:22 - 0:24
Effects - Could it be in a continuous loop and whatever you want 
Border - Grey and white borders(1 px grey outline and 1 px white inside)
Size - Senior

*Signature*

Stock[], 2:57 - 3:05
Effects - Your choice 
Border - Grey and white borders (1 px grey border and 4 px white border inside)
Size - Your choice


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
Aiku - Synn [37]
rozzalina - Kagura [38]
Milkshakes - Kagura [38]
Kagura - Synn [38]​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 24, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
Aiku - Synn [37]
rozzalina - Kagura [38]
Milkshakes - Kagura [38]
Kagura - Synn [38]
Aggressor - selvaspeedy​


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Oct 24, 2010)

My sig will be so sexy


----------



## Selva (Oct 24, 2010)

btw I changed my name 

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 24, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i'll do it



Ooo thanks Kagura-chan!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

rozz 






Milk





didnt use that much effects it was too beautiful to begin with....


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

it's so, lovely 

thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> it's so, lovely
> 
> thank you



your welcome but rep would be nice...


----------



## Kirin (Oct 25, 2010)

Request Type- Set 
Worker- Aggressor
Stock- 
Size- Junior. Just leave a little space to credit the shop, please. 
Border- Dotted and semi rounded. 
Effects- Whatever you think it fits the picture, but I would like Sasuke?s eyes and the shurinken have an special effect, maybe lightning.  
Text- Uchiha Sasuke Font : Trajan Pro
Additonal Info- Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [34]
Cyana♥ - Aggressor [34]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
Aiku - Synn [37]
Kagura - Synn [38]
Aeterna - Aggressor [39]​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ソラのシン-사마_ 




 ; 






*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cyana♥_ 




 ;  ; 

 ;  ; 



*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 25, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rozz



FFFFFFFFF it's amazing  Thankyou very much sweetie! I can't wear it nor save it right now (I really shouldn't be on here at my Dad's *sweatdrops*) so I'll wear it etc. in about a week's time, kay? So don't put it in Giveaways please  I'll rep you at that point in time too ~ Thanks again!


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
Aiku - Synn [37]
Kagura - Synn [38]
Aeterna - Aggressor [39]​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 25, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
Aiku - Synn [37]
Kagura - Synn [38]
Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]​


----------



## Cyana♥ (Oct 25, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cyana♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thank you  Love them! *


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2010)

Request Type- Set
Worker- Dvid
Stock-
Size- Senior, also can i get a 150x200 ava
Border- Dotted
Effects- Whatever you think it fits the picture.


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Jonathan Reis - Synn [34]
Blackpretzel - Aggressor [35]
Aiku - Synn [37]
Kagura - Synn [38]
Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
Judecious - Synn [39]​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blackpretzel_ 











*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Slayz (Oct 26, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blackpretzel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one BAD-ASS set you made there Agressor 

It will combine perfectly with my new username (once the request gets through) 

May the Gods bless you with cheap vodka and easy women!


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 26, 2010)

Cyana♥ said:


> *Thank you  Love them! *



Thank you 



Blackpretzel said:


> That is one BAD-ASS set you made there Agressor
> 
> It will combine perfectly with my new username (once the request gets through)
> 
> May the Gods bless you with cheap vodka and easy women!



FUCKKK yeah cheap vodka and easy women. I didn't even message you yet and you knew oh and I made you another signature at the bottom. You can use either the transaprency or the sig.


----------



## Slayz (Oct 26, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> FUCKKK yeah cheap vodka and easy women. I didn't even message you yet and you knew oh and I made you another signature at the bottom. You can use either the transaprency or the sig.



They're both so fucking awesome that I can't decide which one to use 

But I am a sucker for the transparent sigs 

Superb work man.


----------



## Rosie (Oct 26, 2010)

Set request for my love David 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid, Square
Effects: Nothing too much, maybe some lights, no need to do any colorization... 
Text: "A great and terrible beauty"

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jonathan Reis_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## wes (Oct 26, 2010)

love it thanks pek

rep and credit delivered


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aiku_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura - Synn [38]
Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
Judecious - Synn [39]
Rosie - Synn [40]​


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 26, 2010)

Request Type- Gif set.
Worker- Anyone.
Stock- 
Size- Senior
Border- Don't care
Effects- N/A 
Text- N/A
Additonal Info- Time for the avatar: 1:24-1:30. Time for the Sig: 0:55-1:05

Thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura - Synn [38]
Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
Judecious - Synn [39]
Rosie - Synn [40]
kinzey - Selva [40]​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 26, 2010)

* Request Type- Set ;; [can the sig be a transparency? pleease & thanks]  
    * Worker- David :33
    * Stock- 
    * Size- Senior
    * Border- Avatar would have tiny dotted border. :33 
    * Effects- Anything that works well~
    * Text- none
    * Additonal Info- So , I would like the sig just to be a transparency..ONLY the sig. but could the avatar have the actual background in it? Please & thanks.. much appreciated. I hope this was a good enough request..  

Thanks in advance~


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura - Synn [38]
Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
Judecious - Synn [39]
Rosie - Synn [40]
kinzey - Selva [40]
BrightlyDim - Synn [40]​


----------



## Bleach (Oct 26, 2010)

Request Type- Set
Worker- Anyone who is free!
Stock- 
Size- Senior
Border- Your choice
Effects- Your choice
Text- Your choice but none preferably ;D
Additonal Info- IMHO, the stock is pretty good already and doesn't really need a lot done to it. It would be fine if you cut off a bit from the right and left the image as it is, resized it and just put a border around it but that is your choice. If you think you can make it look better than go ahead 

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Request Type- Set
> Worker- Anyone who is free!
> Stock-
> Size- Senior
> ...



Itsy, can you take this one? :33


----------



## Aiku (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you very much, Synn.


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Thank you very much, Synn.



You're welcome.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll take Bleach's ~


----------



## Rubi (Oct 27, 2010)

Set please, Pussy wagon.

[av]

size: senior
Border: up to you.
Text: none
Additional info: please don't remove anything. Effects up to you.

[sig]

size: senior
Border: up to you
Additional info: not much effects please.
text: none [it already has one ]

Just don't make it too Girly.


Thanks~


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _kinzey_


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura - Synn [38]
Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
Judecious - Synn [39]
Rosie - Synn [40]
BrightlyDim - Synn [40]
Bleach - Aggressor [40]
Viscaria - Synn [40]​


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 27, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _kinzey_



Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Judecious (Oct 27, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks david


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2010)

No problem. :ho

Sig off, please.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 27, 2010)

Davie, my love 

Request n. 1: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



•Request Type- Set
•Stock-  
•Size- senior
•Border- dotted 
•Effects- can you add a background to it? As usual, not too flashy or sparkly. Colours like blue or purple would be perfect :33 




Request n. 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 



•Request Type- Set
•Stock- 
•Size- senior
•Border- dotted for the avy, no border for the sig 
•Effects- just the transparency ^^


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
BrightlyDim - Synn [40]
Bleach - Aggressor [40]
Viscaria - Synn [40]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [41]​


----------



## Rosie (Oct 27, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you, manwhore pek

Thanks!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 28, 2010)

Request-Set 
Worker-Aggressor
Stock- 
Size- Junior
Border- 
Effects- Whatever works and looks good

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2010)

Rosie said:


> I love you, manwhore pek
> 
> Thanks!



I know you do. :ho

And you're welcome!


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
BrightlyDim - Synn [40]
Bleach - Aggressor [40]
Viscaria - Synn [40]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [41]
Isis - Aggressor [41]​


----------



## Ayana (Oct 28, 2010)

Avy and sig for a senior member. 
Not much effects.
Don't worry about the watermark, I don't mind it.


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Avy and sig for a senior member.
> Not much effects.
> Don't worry about the watermark, I don't mind it.



I'll take it, if you don't mind.


----------



## Ayana (Oct 28, 2010)

Not at all.
:ho


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
BrightlyDim - Synn [40]
Bleach - Aggressor [40]
Viscaria - Synn [40]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [41]
Isis - Aggressor [41]
Ayana - Synn [41]​


----------



## Alien (Oct 28, 2010)

For David

Request: 150x200 ava
Stock: 
Border: a straight one please. I don't like rounded borders for some reason 
Effects: dark and creepy so not too many bright colours.  

Note: the stock is pretty LQ unfortunately but give it a go please.

Hoping this will be as good as my previous ones


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2010)

Alien said:


> For David
> 
> Request: 150x200 ava
> Stock:
> ...



I'll give it a shot, then.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2010)

Type of Request: Siggy, please :33
Stock: 
Member Standing: Senior
Details: Could you please make it a transparency (with the text, if you can)?


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
BrightlyDim - Synn [40]
Bleach - Aggressor [40]
Viscaria - Synn [40]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [41]
Isis - Aggressor [41]
Ayana - Synn [41]
Alien - Synn [41]
Laymond Ra - Synn [41]​


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _BrightlyDim_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Laymond Ra_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
Bleach - Aggressor [40]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [41]
Isis - Aggressor [41]
Ayana - Synn [41]
Alien - Synn [41]​


----------



## Rubi (Oct 29, 2010)

If I have to choose between the set and you.. I choose the set this time .

What can I say, Len can pull off that shota look while still look drool worthy when he's older.

Love you, pussy wagon :33. Not as much as Len though

Funny... I have to spread. Remember that beach set you made? I haven't replied anyone since... I think .


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> If I have to choose between the set and you.. I choose the set this time .



How dare you?! 



Viscaria said:


> Love you, pussy wagon :33. Not as much as Len though



Love you too, Dayne. 



Viscaria said:


> Funny... I have to spread. Remember that beach set you made? I haven't replied anyone since... I think .



That's okay, take your time.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 29, 2010)

All requests of _mine_ will be completed this weekend //


----------



## Smiley (Oct 29, 2010)

Two banners if that's cool. Anyone can take this, but I just need it as soon as possible.

Banner one:


 Stock: {}
Size: How the stock is.
Text: HoU Mafia Game II
Border: Any.
Signature 2:


 Stock: {}
Size: How the stock is.
Text: HoU Mafia Game II
Border: Any.
I don't want too many effects on it, if thats ok. Thank you very much.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 29, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Aeterna - Aggressor [39]
PSI Factor - Aggressor [39]
Bleach - Aggressor [40]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [41]
Isis - Aggressor [41]
Ayana - Synn [41]
Alien - Synn [41]
Eternal - Aggressor [42]
Synn - Selva [42]
​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aeterna_ 
















*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Selva (Oct 30, 2010)

I got you David 

I want a request please (for either David or Aggressor). 

Just 150x150 avatar. Make it look hot please  Thanks ^^


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2010)

Selva said:


> I got you David
> 
> I want a request please (for either David or Aggressor).
> 
> Just 150x150 avatar. Make it look hot please  Thanks ^^



I'll take this.


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 1)_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## -JT- (Oct 30, 2010)

:ho Why hello there

Type: Set
Stock: 
Text on sig: It seems that in the end, I'm not so terrible after all

Gracias


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2010)

-JT- said:


> :ho Why hello there
> 
> Type: Set
> Stock:
> ...



Who do you want to take your request, James?


----------



## -JT- (Oct 30, 2010)

Synn said:


> Who do you want to take your request, James?



Actually, can I have Aggressor this time?  Just so that I can work my way through all of you :ho


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2010)

-JT- said:


> Actually, can I have Aggressor this time?  Just so that I can work my way through all of you :ho



Sure! :33 As long as it's fine by him, no problem.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Request Type- Avatars
Worker- Selva
Link - 
Size - 150x150
Border- no border
Times ;
2:14 - 2:18
2:30 - 2: 33
2:55 (the rapper starts) - 2:58

I'll double rep if its too much to have three >< But thank you <3


----------



## Selva (Oct 30, 2010)

David hon... I'm having some problems with my internet right now and it'll be fixed hopefully soon >.< I promise I'll get your gifs done as soon as I can  Sorry abotu that >.<


Kelsey said:


> How many gifs at one time can I request?


It actually depends whether they're sigs or avatars. If they're avatars, you can request up to 5, but if they're sigs then 3 XD


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Well I've edited my post, Three Ava's please. Hope your I-Net fixes soon, no rush though, wont be using these till after Halloween :3


----------



## Selva (Oct 30, 2010)

I got it Kelsey :3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Sankyuu


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 30, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 1)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww Davie I adore it  
Thank you!!!


----------



## Selva (Oct 30, 2010)

David, your request will be done tomorrow max. I'm still downloading the file, sorry 

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2010)

Selva said:


> David hon... I'm having some problems with my internet right now and it'll be fixed hopefully soon >.< I promise I'll get your gifs done as soon as I can  Sorry abotu that >.<



If it's too much, don't do it. I don't mind. 



Desert Butterfly said:


> Aww Davie I adore it
> Thank you!!!



You're welcome, my love.


----------



## Kirin (Oct 30, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeterna_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, rep and cred soon.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Isis_ 










*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 31, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Bleach - Aggressor [40]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [41]
Ayana - Synn [41]
Alien - Synn [41]
Eternal - Aggressor [42]
Synn - Selva [42]
-JT- - Aggressor [42]
​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Isis_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic thank you


----------



## Synn (Oct 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 2)_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 31, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 2)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cutest set in the world 
You'll have to wait for the rep


----------



## Synn (Oct 31, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Cutest set in the world
> You'll have to wait for the rep



No problem.


----------



## Rosie (Oct 31, 2010)

Set request for my darling David 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Some of lights and background color. Make it cute and soft~
Text: "What will it take to make or break this hint of love?"

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

david 

make it cute and fun not too many effects 

150x150 and 160x200 avy on each with the second pic and both including holding hands 160x200 from the first pic  

semi round gray outline

put these together 






on sig "i can wait a thousands hours until four ready


----------



## Z (Oct 31, 2010)

*Request Type*- Set 
*Worker*- Aggressor
*Stock*- 
*Size*- Senior 
*Border*-


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Bleach - Aggressor [40]
Ayana - Synn [41]
Alien - Synn [41]
Eternal - Aggressor [42]
-JT- - Aggressor [42]
Rosie - Synn [43]
Kagura - Synn [43]
Z - Aggressor [43]
​


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 









*Rep&Credit*​​


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Nov 1, 2010)

Lovely, thank you very much.


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Lovely, thank you very much.



You're welcome and I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alien_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alien (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks brah 

Good shizzle


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2010)

Alien said:


> Thanks brah
> 
> Good shizzle



No problem. :ho

The rest will be taken care of tomorrow~


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Eternal - Aggressor [42]
-JT- - Aggressor [42]
Rosie - Synn [43]
Kagura - Synn [43]
Z - Aggressor [43]
​


----------



## Rubi (Nov 2, 2010)

Set please, Pussy wagon.


*Spoiler*: __ 




size: senior
Border: anything that's not dotted/dashed
Effects: up to you but please keep I looking hot
Text: "PASSION" on sig and "Rubi" for the avatar. If possible, could I have one with text and one without  




Thanks~


----------



## Synn (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Selva_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Selva (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you David


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 2, 2010)

Could I gets a Senior set with this:


Anyone can take it, and do whatever you want to with it, I'm not real picky.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 2, 2010)

Set request, anyone can work on it. >3<

*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior. [Signature should be around 500x300-400 something range]
*Border:* Semi-rounded border for avatar; Simple white border for signature.
*Effects:* Go crazy with the effects but not too bright or too dark. <3
*Text:* Akio Junichi [in some pretty font] on the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Synn (Nov 2, 2010)

Rubi said:


> Set please, Pussy wagon.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Panda said:


> Could I gets a Senior set with this:
> 
> 
> Anyone can take it, and do whatever you want to with it, I'm not real picky.





Shinsengumi said:


> Set request, anyone can work on it. >3<
> 
> *Stock:* []
> *Size:* Senior. [Signature should be around 500x300-400 something range]
> ...



Taken    !~


----------



## Synn (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 2, 2010)

Request Type- Set 
Worker- Anyone can work on it 
Stock- Need Help finding stock of Hiei from Yu Yu Hakusho 
Size- Junior 
Border- Any thing you want not picky 
Effects- Anything you want not picky 
Text- No font


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 2, 2010)

Alisdragon said:


> Request Type- Set
> Worker- Anyone can work on it
> Stock- Need Help finding stock of Hiei from Yu Yu Hakusho
> Size- Junior
> ...



I'l take this ~


----------



## Synn (Nov 2, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Eternal - Aggressor [42]
-JT- - Aggressor [42]
Kagura - Synn [43]
Z - Aggressor [43]
Rubi - Synn [44]
Panda - Synn [44]
Shinsengumi - Synn [44]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
​


----------



## Rosie (Nov 2, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fffffffffff. Words can't even describe how much I adore your work (and you).

So I won't even try 

Thanks!


----------



## Judecious (Nov 3, 2010)

You guys do banners?

Banner-920x260


something similar to 

Background, something that matches naruto's cloths


----------



## Skylark (Nov 3, 2010)

Avatar
Stock:  or, 
Size: Senior 
Border: Dotted

I don't mind who takes this request as long as it will be beautiful, thank you.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 3, 2010)

Judecious said:


> You guys do banners?
> 
> Banner-920x260
> 
> ...





Skylark said:


> Avatar
> Stock:  or,
> Size: Senior
> Border: Dotted
> ...



Taking both //


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Eternal - Aggressor [42]
-JT- - Aggressor [42]
Kagura - Synn [43]
Z - Aggressor [43]
Rubi - Synn [44]
Panda - Synn [44]
Shinsengumi - Synn [44]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]

​


----------



## Bleach (Nov 3, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry it took me this long to come by and get this. I was gonna get it the same day you finished it but then I got distracted by the internet XDD

Thanks its great pek . Will rep and cred


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Shinsengumi_ 














*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rubi_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Where's Aggressor.



He's probably busy. Wait a little longer, I'm sure he'll complete your request soon!


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 3, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shinsengumi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Synn. <3


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2010)

Shinsengumi said:


> Thank you, Synn. <3



You're welcome.


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello there 

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) and a sig
Stocks: [sp=Ava][/sp]
[sp=Sig][/sp]
Border + Effects: Up to you - I don't mind 
Text [on sig only]: My strength. My protection. My soul.
Worker: Aggressor, if possible - if I remember rightly, he's a fan of Hitsugaya 

Ta ~


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Eternal - Aggressor [42]
-JT- - Aggressor [42]
Kagura - Synn [43]
Z - Aggressor [43]
Panda - Synn [44]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]

​


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 3, 2010)

All requestswill be completed today and tomorrow, sorry about the wait school has been hectic.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you guys currently taking requests?

If so, here's one for Synn or Aggressor:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Requestie ~  Set pls


150x150.
Border: like this

*Spoiler*: __ 











Thanks ~


----------



## Synn (Nov 4, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Are you guys currently taking requests?
> 
> If so, here's one for Synn or Aggressor:
> 
> ...



I'll take it, if you don't mind. :33


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 4, 2010)

Honey D 

Can you make me a set out of this pic?

Don't cut the pic; I just need you to make it into an avatar and sig, with rounded borders.

Size: Senior
Effects: noneText: (on lower left corner of the sig) "I'll meet you there..." with  font.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Nov 4, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Honey D
> 
> Can you make me a set out of this pic?
> 
> ...



Got you, beautiful~!


----------



## Synn (Nov 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 4, 2010)

That was fast 
Rep coming soon


----------



## Praecipula (Nov 5, 2010)

Set please David. If you're not busy. Please? Pretty please? 

*Sig stock:* 
*Text on sig:*I'm gonna make you scream obscenities and make you feel heaven with guilt buried in the depths of your sinful soul.

*Avy stock*:
*Text on avy:* Acrima

*Size:* Senior size
*Effects:* Please make it look sexy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 5, 2010)

Stock

Link

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img809.imageshack.us/f/portgasdaceonepiece.jpg/



Set please, junior sizes, do whatever you want with it, make it look awesome. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 5, 2010)

Uchiha Asura said:


> Stock
> 
> Link
> 
> ...



Taking this //


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2010)

Praecipula said:


> Set please David. If you're not busy. Please? Pretty please?
> 
> *Sig stock:*
> *Text on sig:*I'm gonna make you scream obscenities and make you feel heaven with guilt buried in the depths of your sinful soul.
> ...



Can you re-upload the stock for your sig, please? :3


----------



## Praecipula (Nov 5, 2010)

Here. Does it work now?


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2010)

Praecipula said:


> Here. Does it work now?



Yup.


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you make animated avatars as well?
If yes, can you do make an avatar with their faces 150 x 150. If you can not then you don't have to do it...:/

*Spoiler*: _stock_


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2010)

Lucrecia said:


> Do you make animated avatars as well?
> If yes, can you do make an avatar with their faces 150 x 150. If you can not then you don't have to do it...:/
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_



Yes, we do. 

I'll let *Selva* handle this one, though.


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Panda_ 



If you want something completely different, let me know. Don't be afraid to ask, it's really not a problem. 


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Eternal - Aggressor [42]
-JT- - Aggressor [42]
Z - Aggressor [43]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Milkshake - Synn [45]
Praecipula - Synn [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]
Lucrecia - Selva? [46]

​


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 












I hope you like them


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 5, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE YOU


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 5, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Taking this //



Yay, thank you!


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _-JT-_ 








*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 5, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Panda_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thankee 

I does has a req thoughs, can you make the first two frames in the sig last ~2seconds each, the last two frames are fine. Just to show the build-up of the tackle.


----------



## Rosie (Nov 6, 2010)

For my dearest love You know who you are 

Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid, rounded
Effects: Badass cute. You've got this adorable little girl holding a gun. Make it awesome. 
Text: "She's a lady and ladies shouldn't be messed with"

Thanks!


----------



## -JT- (Nov 6, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _-JT-_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Agressor  C'est magnifique!


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 6, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it, thank you


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2010)

Panda said:


> Thankee
> 
> I does has a req thoughs, can you make the first two frames in the sig last ~2seconds each, the last two frames are fine. Just to show the build-up of the tackle.



Here you go~


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Eternal - Aggressor [42]
Z - Aggressor [43]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Milkshake - Synn [45]
Praecipula - Synn [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]
Rosie - Synn [46]

​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 6, 2010)

set req. please ^^
stock: 
size: avy:150x150 siggy size:up to u
other things up to u 
notelease make it look cool ne^^
thanx already


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> set req. please ^^
> stock:
> size: avy:150x150 siggy size:up to u
> other things up to u
> ...



Got you~  !


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 











*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Praecipula_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 6, 2010)

oh my god  I never knew you had gotten this good! You've really been practicing.

It's stunning, thank you <3


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 



Is this awesome enough? 


​


*Rep&Credit*​


Milkshake said:


> oh my god  I never knew you had gotten this good! You've really been practicing.
> 
> It's stunning, thank you <3



Glad you like.


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ღMomoღ_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Nov 6, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pretty awesome 

Love ya! 

Aww shit. I just got 24 hrd. I'll rep you when I can sweetie~


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2010)

Rosie said:


> This is pretty awesome
> 
> Love ya!
> 
> Aww shit. I just got 24 hrd. I'll rep you when I can sweetie~



It's okay, no rush.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2010)

Synn said:


> Here you go~




Thankees


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 7, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*
Stock- 

Of her face and the robot behind her.

*Signature*


Border-Black and white

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> *Avatar*
> Stock-
> ...



Taking~   !


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 7, 2010)

I want to change the signature picture if you get back in time.



Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I want to change the signature picture if you get back in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I was just about to do your signature, lol. Since you don't want effects, I'll make you both signatures. 

Gimme a few minutes~!


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks   .


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 7, 2010)

Might I kindly request a set?

Avatar:


Signature:

Border: Golden

Effects: Maybe a glow on the gauntet in the sig, if possible?


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Thanks   .



You're welcome. 



Alhambra said:


> Might I kindly request a set?
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



Taking this one too!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 7, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ღMomoღ_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx for this ^^


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alhambra_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 7, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alhambra_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



~<3

10 char.


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> thanx for this ^^



No problem.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 7, 2010)

Set Request for Selvaspeedy or anyone who does gifs.

*Type:* Gif
*Link:* []
*Avatar:* 04:39 - 04:40 
*Signature:* 04:28 - 04:38 (if that's possible)
*Border:* Thin Black Border

Thank you! :33


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2010)

Flame Emperor said:


> Set Request for Selvaspeedy or anyone who does gifs.
> 
> *Type:* Gif
> *Link:* []
> ...



Turn your sig off, please.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 7, 2010)

Set
Senior Size



Take your time, and try to put more effects. I want it to be "special", not just quickly thrown in [no offense tho]

For the one that can make it the fastest


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol i got this the previous time
1. I will rep you all
2. I do this because i want to choose. Maybe i won't like yours. And maybe you'll make it after 5 days, so i have to wait 5 days and at the end be unsatisfied? [Generally speaking]


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2010)

^ Sig off, please.



Kyōraku said:


> Lol i got this the previous time



That's because I only noticed that you requested the same thing in another shop after your set had been completed. If I remember correctly, Kagura turned you down back then... 



Kyōraku said:


> 1. I will rep you all
> 2. I do this because i want to choose. Maybe i won't like yours. And maybe you'll make it after 5 days, so i have to wait 5 days and at the end be unsatisfied? [Generally speaking]



1. What's rep compared to our time? Rep is virtual, time is the real thing. 

2. The customer can politely ask the worker to re-do their set. If they have the time, the worker in question won't turn you down. However, you only requested here to see which one will look better.

We do appreciate constructive criticism, but not time wasters.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 7, 2010)

I am just gonna say this and not argue anymore.

1. You want rep/credit because this took your time right? That is why you request it, and we give it 
2. I didn't ask you precisely to take it. Someone else could of 
3. I asked a lil' time ago a dude to make me an ava of a certain pic. He made some nice pictures, but NEVER the one i wanted. I would feel like i would bother him if i continously ask him to re-do the pictures. 
It's called annoyance you know. I got a very specific taste 

EDIT : I gave him pointers every time.

Alright i'll remove my sig


----------



## Selva (Nov 7, 2010)

Flame Emperor said:


> Set Request for Selvaspeedy or anyone who does gifs.
> 
> *Type:* Gif
> *Link:* []
> ...


Hi ^^
I think the link isn't working. It's redirecting me to something called "Navarre Corporation" and there's no video there


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> I am just gonna say this and not argue anymore.
> 
> 1. You want rep/credit because this took your time right? That is why you request it, and we give it
> 2. I didn't ask you precisely to take it. Someone else could of
> ...



1. You won't credit the set maker/shop if you're not wearing it. lol Having 5 different shops working with the same stock just so you can pick the one you like most is silly, imo. We make sets hoping that the customers will wear them. Of course we can't prevent that from happening, but it's frustrating nonetheless. 

2. I know you didn't, but I'm sure that's how we all feel about time wasters.

3. Then be specific in your request. 

Finally, edit your post and turn your sig off please.

Thank you for your time~!


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 7, 2010)

Selva said:


> Hi ^^
> I think the link isn't working. It's redirecting me to something called "Navarre Corporation" and there's no video there



Are you sure?  

How bout  then?

Avy: 1:00 - 1:01
Sig: 00:49 - 00:59


----------



## Selva (Nov 7, 2010)

Flame Emperor said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> How bout  then?
> 
> ...


Yup, this one is working ^^
Give me a bit until I dl the file then I'll make the gifs


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 7, 2010)

Selva said:


> Yup, this one is working ^^
> Give me a bit until I dl the file then I'll make the gifs


Take your time. :33


----------



## Selva (Nov 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Flame Emperor_ 








I hope you like them


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 7, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flame Emperor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's awesome! 

Thanks!


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 7, 2010)

Reserved for when I have uber cute anime girl stock


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Eternal - Aggressor [42]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]

​


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry to be annoying but have you done my set yet Aggressor? It's been a week 

Sorry if you're busy and stuff - just wanted to remind you just in case *smiles nervously*


----------



## Smiley (Nov 9, 2010)

Synn said:


> *~~Housekeeping~~*
> 
> Eternal - Aggressor [42]
> Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
> ...



Synn, my one was cancelled by the way. So house keeping is not necessary. :33


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Synn, my one was cancelled by the way. So house keeping is not necessary. :33



Thanks for letting me know. 

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]

​


----------



## Alien (Nov 9, 2010)

For David

Request:150x200 ava 
Border: same as this one maybe 
Effects: not too many bright colours please. Dark and creepy.

Thanks

PS: i've never used an ava as long as my current one 

Edit: stock:


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2010)

Alien said:


> For David
> 
> Request:150x200 ava
> Border: same as this one maybe
> ...



I'm glad you like it that much. :ho

Will do~!


----------



## Shika (Nov 9, 2010)

Avy of 

150x150 please, you can use any kind of effects, borders etc.

Thanks in advance! :33


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2010)

Shika said:


> Avy of
> 
> 150x150 please, you can use any kind of effects, borders etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance! :33



Portuguese, eh? 

Vou tratar disso amanh?. :ho // I'll take care of it tomorrow. :33


----------



## Shika (Nov 9, 2010)

Ah, fixe! :33

**


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]
Alien - Synn [48]
Shika - Synn [48]

​


----------



## Judecious (Nov 9, 2010)

Where is my


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a request! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Type of request* - Set

*Set size* - Senior. For the sig just make it longer than it is tall. I trust ya.

*Worker* - Synn

*Border* - search google for Grunge Border. Anything borderline that is okay with me, I just don't want a flat square, so if you want to make some parts transparent, so long as it looks good I don't mind.

*Effects* - Darker shades, colors, and effects. Glowing effects are sweet and good but not TOO much.. contrasting things, things of that nature. Just keep the sort of grungy feel. 

*Text* - For the avatar: "Echo" in the same or very similar font as my avatar right now. I'm sure by now you see my taste is a bit on the abstract side of things such as font and border design, so anything you think I would like would be great. For the signature I'd like these words to be sort of spaced out, kind of fading but still readable. "Gamer, Writer, Artist, Echo" And if you could I'd like the word Echo to stand out more, more centered.

*Stock* - 
For the avatar:  or . Whatever works easier.

For the Signature:  




PLEASE AND THANK YOU!


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I have a request!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I got you! 

Turn your sig off, please. :3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 9, 2010)

Daaavid 


*Spoiler*: _ Request n.1 _ 



Type of request: Set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Borders: dotted
Text: "Red Blooded Woman" with 
Effects: keep it simple, and blue 





*Spoiler*: _ Request n.2_ 



Type of request: Set/transparency
Size: senior
Stock: 
Borders: no borders for the sig, dotted for the avy
Text: "lightning" with , in vertical on the left of the sig


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2010)

Request for set.


Avatar


Would like this made transparent, no effects.

Signature


Border-Black and White

No effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Daaavid
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Request n.1 _
> ...





Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> 
> Avatar
> ...



Taken


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]
Alien - Synn [48]
Shika - Synn [48]
Ech? - Synn [49]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [49]
Sephiroth - Synn [49]

​


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't understand this housekeeping thing


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I don't understand this housekeeping thing



What do you don't understand about it?


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 10, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Sorry to be annoying but have you done my set yet Aggressor? It's been a week
> 
> Sorry if you're busy and stuff - just wanted to remind you just in case *smiles nervously*



Yup Agressor, what's taking you so long?
No pressure or anything though . If you can't do it right now just tell me and I'll request a set somewhere else.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 10, 2010)

Why are there numbers next to the requesters name?


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Why are there numbers next to the requesters name?



It's the page number where the request was made.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 10, 2010)

OH! 

Ok. Thanks for clearing that up. Can't wait to see the finished product, thanks again!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2010)

umm havent i seen your request at alices Echo 

also synn reserving for a request for you 

also i am closing my shop after two more requests soo does anyone want me to take their requests(if agressor is taking too long)


umm two sets 

will rep for both  


set one 



epic 

on sig " i cant kill someone that is ME "

semi round one 150x150 and one 170x220

set 2 



badass

dotted white borders 

hmm do something i want it like the pic yet more side to side but keep the evil on upside down and i still want to still se their feet touching 

150x150 on only the white version 

170x220 on each 

on sig " who is the real me? why must we fight for dominence? you are me yet my opposit reflection cant we just become one?

thanks


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 10, 2010)

Kagura that's because my request is two pages back, and Alice hasn't been on.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2010)

didnt you say you would be patient for her 

i mean it would be a waist for her to do your request when your wearing davids and then it will be a waist for daivd to do your request when alice is done 

just saying we all have lives and time is precious


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

*Waste.

/lurking grammar nazi.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 10, 2010)

Well then I'll switch every day. 

make them both worthwhile. :33


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 10, 2010)

Kagura said:


> ...
> 
> also *i am closing my shop after two more requests* soo does anyone want me to take their requests(if agressor is taking too long)





I'm gonna wait for Aggressor but thanks anyway sweetie ~


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> I'm gonna wait for Aggressor but thanks anyway sweetie ~



rozzy you know why i am i cant do manga coloring sets if im way too busy in college and now a full moderator at another fourm 

alright i understand xD

@kelsey shut up  im tired when it comes to fourms so i dont care about my spelling TBH


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 10, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rozzy you know why i am i cant do manga coloring sets if im way too busy in college and now a full moderator at another fourm
> 
> alright i understand xD



I know  I'm just gonna miss your awesome set making *sniffs*

I understand though - good luck with your studies and your new modness (aha I fail ^^


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 10, 2010)

Request Type- Set
Worker- Synn
Stock;
Link - 
Size- Senior.
Border- Dotted.
Effects- Up to you! 
Text- None.
Additonal Info- Try to get rid of the text?


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 11, 2010)

I won't be able to take requests for around a week, I have exams and my internet is fucking up so I cant load images sorry guys


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 11, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I won't be able to take requests for around a week, I have exams and my internet is fucking up so I cant load images sorry guys



Ow, that's okay, I'll just wait for it a bit longer


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]
Alien - Synn [48]
Shika - Synn [48]
Echø - Synn [49]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [49]
Sephiroth - Synn [49]
Kagura - Synn [49] (reserved)
Porcelain - Synn [50]


*NO MORE SET REQUESTS FOR NOW! IF YOU WANT A GIF SET FROM SELVA, REQUESTS ARE STILL OPEN FOR YOU.
THANKS YOUR PATIENCE~!*​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 11, 2010)

Kagura said:


> umm havent i seen your request at alices Echo
> 
> also synn reserving for a request for you
> 
> ...



here it is synn takwe as much time as WANT


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Shika_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 11, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I won't be able to take requests for around a week, I have exams and my internet is fucking up so I cant load images sorry guys



Take as much time as you need  Good luck with your exams!


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alien_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alien (Nov 11, 2010)

Excellent, thanks


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, of course, thats fine! I am just glad you didnt deny it, not many places here do banners, and seeing as we have no prominent artists on TMF yet, i was hoping someone would do this for us. Thanks again, and the wait isnt a problem at all


----------



## Synn (Nov 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Echø_ 



Hope the borders are good enough. 
I used the same border that you already have for the avatar...
If you want it like the sig, just let me know. :3


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 1)_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 12, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 1)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daaaamn  Thank you honey, you're just too awesome ^^

Gotta spread~


----------



## Synn (Nov 12, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Daaaamn  Thank you honey, you're just too awesome ^^
> 
> Gotta spread~



You're welcome, my love! pek


----------



## Smiley (Nov 13, 2010)

For Synn.
*
Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* []
*Size: *150x150 and 150x200*
Specification:* Scan lines. Not to many effects. I wont a close up and one with his whole body in it.
*Text:* None

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Nov 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 2)_ 



Kept it simple and added a watery effect. I also enhanced the colors a bit. Hope you like it :33




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 13, 2010)

Alright. I have a request for Selva [since he can make gifs]



Do you see that part 0:52-0:59 where he constantly goes from "non glowing hair" to glowing hair? I want an ava from that, but i want it to look like he constantly goes from the "nonglowing hair" to glowing hair. If possible. 

I'll edit the post if i find a good sig


EDIT : 







Choose what pic you think would look better. I'd really like a good set that i could keep for a while. Use as many effects and or borders possible, as long as it looks badass.

Anyone that can make good effects should take this.

Will rep and credit.

Oh i forgot. Senior size [well it's obvious >>]


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 13, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (set 2)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daaaaamn II 
It's exactly how I wanted it  thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 13, 2010)

sig off please


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 13, 2010)

^At Kyoraku :3


----------



## Panos (Nov 13, 2010)

d dragon&order=9&offset=24#/d2qjmrp
set please.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 13, 2010)

Panos said:


> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=monkeddragon&order=9&offset=24#/d2qjmrp
> set please.



I believe he meant this link


----------



## Synn (Nov 13, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]
Kagura - Synn [49]
Porcelain - Synn [50]
Dexter - Synn [50]
Eternal - Synn [50]
Kyōraku - Selva [51]
Panos - Synn [51]


*NO MORE REQUESTS FOR NOW!
IF I SEE ANOTHER REQUEST BEFORE I'M DONE WITH MY CURRENT BATCH, I'LL ASK JULI TO CLOSE THE THREAD UNTIL WE'RE TAKING REQUESTS AGAIN!*​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 13, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> Alright. I have a request for Selva [since he can make gifs]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





umm selva doesn't make regular sets only gif sets


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 13, 2010)

For the ava, i said gif. For the sig, i wrote "Anyone that can make good effects should take this"

If this is against the shop [aka 1 person taking the ava and another taking the sig] you are free to "abandon" my request

Thanks


----------



## Selva (Nov 13, 2010)

It's ok. I'll make you the ava right now. I'm a girl btw 
sig off please :3


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 13, 2010)

Women proficient with Photoshop/Adobe After effects [or any editing program like that]...

Awesome


----------



## Selva (Nov 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kyōraku_ 








lol thank you and your sig


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 13, 2010)

shit i work here don't i 

IF I TAKE THE SIG BE PATIENT WITH ME ALRIGHT 

I HAVE A LIFE AND I DON'T LIKE YOU TO COME TO A SHOP AND SPAM 

" is it ready yet is it readyyet "

 unless i see you where all your sets PROPERLY meaning a few days then i will quicken my pase to get your request done

the way u have been treating a lot of shop owners and worker are inexcusable 

BUT I WILL TAKE THE SIG request 

for David and aggressor sake 

and sig off


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 13, 2010)

Inexcusable? IF they say in their rules "there must be no that or that" and if i ask "why not" it does not mean i am offending them or anything like that. Plus i am mostly joking and seeing what's up, nothing offensive really.

Selva thank you

Reps


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 13, 2010)

alright  

give me a week


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 13, 2010)

Cool, i have time


----------



## Synn (Nov 13, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]
Kagura - Synn [49]
Porcelain - Synn [50]
Dexter - Synn [50]
Eternal - Synn [50]
Kyōraku - Kagura [51]
Panos - Synn [51]


*NO MORE REQUESTS FOR NOW!
IF I SEE ANOTHER REQUEST BEFORE I'M DONE WITH MY CURRENT BATCH, I'LL ASK JULI TO CLOSE THE THREAD UNTIL WE'RE TAKING REQUESTS AGAIN!*​


Kagura said:


> BUT I WILL TAKE THE SIG request
> 
> for David and aggressor sake



Thank you, itsy. pek


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura (set 1)_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Eternal_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2010)

*I'll skip your third request and complete Porcelain's first. Then, I'll get back to yours. :3*


*Spoiler*: _Kagura (set 2)_ 






​


*Rep&Credit whenever you can*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Eternal (re-posting)_ 



*Here's your set with dotted borders.* 


​


----------



## Smiley (Nov 14, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eternal (re-posting)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You Synn, will use very soon. Cheers.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 14, 2010)

Synn said:


> *I'll skip your third request and complete Porcelain's first. Then, I'll get back to yours. :3*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kagura (set 2)_
> ...




ohh deaR GOD I LOVE YOU


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Thank You Synn, will use very soon. Cheers.



No problem. :33



Kagura said:


> ohh deaR GOD I LOVE YOU



Glad you like it.


----------



## Rubi (Nov 14, 2010)

Set please pussy wagon.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Size: senior
Border: half rounded or square. Whatever you think looks good as long as it's not dotted.
Effects: up to you
Text: "Death is NEVER the end" please make the font cursive except for the never part. Make it stand out a little. Or "Being dead doesn't excuse you"

Thanks~


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 14, 2010)

No more accepted ATM

Because we are more special than you


EDIT : Spamming? I am just helping


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2010)

Rubi said:


> Set please pussy wagon.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



We're not accepting requests right now, Dayne. 



Kyōraku said:


> No more accepted ATM
> 
> Because we are more special than you



Can you cut the spam already? ;x


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

Yay mine's almost done :33

Sorry for the spam, I just had to do that.~


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2010)

Request for Synn

Avatar: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Go all out
Size: Senior

I want the image of the Mizukage using her jutsu.

Avatar: 
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Effects: Go all out

I want the last image on that page of the Tsuchikage.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 14, 2010)

^ read SYNNS NOTE


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2010)

​
Since nobody seems to pay attention to the Housekeeping lately, I asked *Juli* to lock this thread for now.

We _will_ get back to _all_ of you, but things take time. Aggressor has exams and mine are coming up soon too. I'll be taking a break after I complete all the set requests directed to me...

You probably noticed by now, the shop is really, really busy and I kindly asked to cut the requests, but they keep coming and there's nothing I can do about it, so Divine Design Palace will be closed for the time being.

Thank you for your comprehension~!


----------



## Rubi (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh sorry, I didn't see that. I figured that since you were doing requests and such....

I should really read housekeepings all the time .

Sorry .


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2010)

Oops sorry lol! I usually press the arrow to take me to the last page so I missed it


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 14, 2010)

^
^ no one does 

but i'll do yours rubi


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Panos_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 






​




*Spoiler*: _Rubi_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 18, 2010)

David 

Type of request: set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Text: "...nobody's heroes..."
Effects: none
Borders: rounded


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]
Kagura (3rd set) - Synn [49]
Dexter - Synn [50]
Kyōraku - Kagura [51]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [52]

​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 18, 2010)

I have to spread            .


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> I have to spread            .



It's fine, take your time.


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 18, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU 
will rep as soon as I can


----------



## Synn (Nov 19, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Alisdragon - Aggressor [44]
Judecious - Aggressor [44]
Skylark - Aggressor [44]
rozzalina - Aggressor [45]
Uchiha Asura - Aggressor [45]
Kagura (3rd set) - Synn [49]
Dexter - Synn [50]
Kyōraku - Kagura [51]
Isis - Synn [53]

​


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

Is my banner done? just asking because it's been a while


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 20, 2010)

Okeydokey David :33


----------



## Synn (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 






​




*Spoiler*: _Skylark_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 20, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Judecious - Frango [44]
rozzalina - Synn [45]
Uchiha Asura - Synn [45]
Kagura (3rd set) - Synn [49]
Dexter - Synn [50]
Kyōraku - Kagura [51]
Isis - Synn [53]

​


----------



## Shika (Nov 20, 2010)

Can we start requesting again, or not really? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

synn give me some im on break now i can do things


----------



## Synn (Nov 20, 2010)

Shika said:


> Can we start requesting again, or not really? :33



Yeah. 



Kagura said:


> synn give me some im on break now i can do things



Want to take Uchiha Asura's request on page 45?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

sure but i also would like rozzys


----------



## Synn (Nov 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> sure but i also would like rozzys



Okay, no problem. :33

Did you turn down Kyōraku's request?


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> sure but i also would like rozzys



Thanks Kagura-chan!


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 20, 2010)

Thankyou for the wonderfull set Synn, I love it.


----------



## Synn (Nov 20, 2010)

Alisdragon said:


> Thankyou for the wonderfull set Synn, I love it.



You're welcome.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

i don't like DBZ 

and TBH i refuse to do anything for him.........with the way he treats shops


----------



## Synn (Nov 20, 2010)

^ Sig off, please.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

rozz 










Uchia 






enjoy


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rozz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hitsugaya-kunnnn~~~  Thank you so much


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 20, 2010)

Synn said:


> ^ Sig off, please.



Whoops, sorry 



Kagura said:


> Uchia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, it's amazing!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

sig off please 

and your welcome xD


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> sig off please
> 
> and your welcome xD



What the hell is this, I'm trying but it's not turning off! I'm sorry!


----------



## rice (Nov 20, 2010)

[sp=@Judecious] 
Sorry  I'm not skillful enough to make it look like the sasuke banner  but I made you two:



[/sp]


----------



## Judecious (Nov 20, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Judecious]
> Sorry  I'm not skillful enough to make it look like the sasuke banner  but I made you two:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i love the first one

+reps


----------



## Synn (Nov 21, 2010)

Uchiha Asura said:


> What the hell is this, I'm trying but it's not turning off! I'm sorry!



Here's how you turn it off:


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 21, 2010)

Synn said:


> Here's how you turn it off:



I know, I did that already, but it didn't work.

Edit: finally, sorry for the disturbance


----------



## Synn (Nov 21, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura (3rd set) - Synn [49]
Dexter - Synn [50]
Isis - Synn [53]

​


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)

hey, I had been swamped with projects labs and exams for past set of weeks, but I am totally free now, and can help out anytime you guys need


----------



## Synn (Nov 21, 2010)

Good to have you back, Newton.


----------



## Ayana (Nov 21, 2010)

Sig and avy for a senior member.
No effects, just resize.
Avy with the bunny woman.


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 



If you want any changes at all just say


----------



## Ayana (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you.
:33


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 21, 2010)

Request for David

*Stock:* [] - 3 separate avatars
*Border Type: *Thin Black Border
*Effects:* Whatever you think looks good.

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Nov 21, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura (3rd set) - Synn [49]
Dexter - Synn [50]
Isis - Synn [53]
Flame Emperor - Synn [54]

​


----------



## Synn (Nov 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Isis_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Flame Emperor_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks David! 

They look great. :33


----------



## Synn (Nov 24, 2010)

Flame Emperor said:


> Thanks David!
> 
> They look great. :33



Glad you like them


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 24, 2010)

david is mine done yet 

sorry


----------



## Synn (Nov 24, 2010)

Kagura said:


> david is mine done yet
> 
> sorry



Not yet              .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 24, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Isis_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great 

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Nov 24, 2010)

Isis said:


> Looks great
> 
> Thanks



Glad you like it


----------



## Shika (Nov 24, 2010)

I need 2 avys Synn-san :33 from  and  please!


----------



## Synn (Nov 24, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Kagura (3rd set) - Synn [49]
Dexter - Synn [50]
Shika - Synn [55]

​


----------



## Synn (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








​



*Spoiler*: _Shika_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 29, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i wanted them verticals in both sides...you know cut the bottom and put it next to each other and an faded image of their feet touching....

but you know what don't redo it i'll keep as it is (or mess with it abit ) and rep for sure..

sorry for your trouble david 

i still do like it 

i'll also start working more her ok


----------



## Synn (Nov 29, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i wanted them verticals in both sides...you know cut the bottom and put it next to each other and an faded image of their feet touching....
> 
> but you know what don't redo it i'll keep as it is (or mess with it abit ) and rep for sure..
> 
> ...



No, it's fine. I'll redo it.


----------



## Synn (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura~redone_ 




​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 29, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura~redone_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 your the best david 

rep again when i can


----------



## Ayana (Nov 30, 2010)

Avy 150 x 150 with the girl
Sig for a senior member. No effects, just resize. You just can curve the corners.


----------



## Synn (Nov 30, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Avy 150 x 150 with the girl
> Sig for a senior member. No effects, just resize. You just can curve the corners.



Taking.


----------



## Ayana (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Nov 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Nov 30, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:33  :33  :33  
Thank you!!!


----------



## Synn (Nov 30, 2010)

Ayana said:


> :33  :33  :33
> Thank you!!!



No problem.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 30, 2010)

My dear David 


*Spoiler*: _Request 1_ 




Type of request: set/transparency
Size: senior
Borders: dotted and squared
Stock: 
Effects: just transparency + avy (of the girl)
Text: "Together we stand" in the lower right corner, with  font





*Spoiler*: _Request 2_ 




Type of request: Set
Size: senior
Borders: rounded
Stock: 
Effects: simple, soft, grey-ish as in the original pic ^^
Text: none




Thanks


----------



## Synn (Nov 30, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> My dear David
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request 1_
> ...



Will do, sexy!


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly~set 1_ 



*Let me know if you want it more grayish.* 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 1, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly~set 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, you made all these pour moi? 
Thankssss, I'll try to pick only one xD


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Woah, you made all these pour moi?



Of course, my love. 



Desert Butterfly said:


> Thankssss, I'll try to pick only one xD



Hope it's good enough. 

Also, you'll have the transparency later today.


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly~set 2_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 1, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly~set 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG darling you're so fast pek
Rep coming soon


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> OMG darling you're so fast pek
> Rep coming soon



Thought it'd take me more time, but it didn't.


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello there 

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) + a sig
Stock: 
Border: Thin, black
Effects + background: Up to you darlin' 
Text: No peeking!
Extra info: Ava centered on Itachi + can you not include the web address and name thing from the pic in the set if possible please :3
Worker: David

Thanks sweetie


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 1, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ohhh it looks so amazing! Thankies David  I'll wear it in a day or two ---


----------



## Synn (Dec 2, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Ohhh it looks so amazing! Thankies David  I'll wear it in a day or two ---



Glad you like


----------



## Synn (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm free. You can request, guys


----------



## Shika (Dec 2, 2010)

Full set from .

Thank you :33


----------



## Judecious (Dec 3, 2010)

Set

Borders-Dotted
Info-Ava centered on Naruto and a one 150x200 ava


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 3, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Set
> 
> Borders-Dotted
> Info-Ava centered on Naruto and a one 150x200 ava



ok then :33...


----------



## Synn (Dec 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Shika_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 3, 2010)

Request for Synn

Signature - Similar to my current signature but no space inbetween. 
Characters - (Images are on Google Image)
Left to Right
Konan/Itachi/Madara/Kabuto/Orochimaru/Pain
Text: GODS
Size: My current signature size.

Use the current picture of Konan and Itachi.

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Dec 3, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Request for Synn
> 
> Signature - Similar to my current signature but no space inbetween.
> Characters - (Images are on Google Image)
> ...



Will do!


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

Request: 150x200 ava
Stock: focus on the purple one  

Effects: bright pink and girly
Border: straight and pink



Thanks in advance. Will double rep if you work fast


----------



## Synn (Dec 3, 2010)

Alien said:


> Request: 150x200 ava
> Stock: focus on the purple one
> 
> Effects: bright pink and girly
> ...



Taking this one too


----------



## Synn (Dec 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alien_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent 

I'll rep you as soon as i'm not 24'd anymore and i'll rep you again on sunday (maybe monday)

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Dec 3, 2010)

Alien said:


> Excellent
> 
> I'll rep you as soon as i'm not 24'd anymore and i'll rep you again on sunday (maybe monday)
> 
> Thanks



Glad you like it


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah it's awesomely lulzy


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 3, 2010)

Request Type- Set
Worker- Synn
Stock- 
Size- Junior
Border- black
Effects- any effect that fits with the pic
Text- none
Additonal Info- Only Goku Please if possible.

Thx in advance.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey..

Request type:  Set

Stock:

Size:Make it smaller ,Not so big..:S
Do some cool effects that fits, and throw Ussop(The guy on the left side that only has his back in pic..xD) out of the pic.


----------



## Synn (Dec 3, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50]
Judecious - Kagura [56]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [56]
Gear Second - Synn [57]
Kazekage Gaara - Frango [57]

​


----------



## Synn (Dec 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Gear Second_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 4, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy damn that looks really great i love it.Rep on its way and will cred.
Will use it soon.
Thx a lot


----------



## Synn (Dec 4, 2010)

Gear Second said:


> Holy damn that looks really great i love it.Rep on its way and will cred.
> Will use it soon.
> Thx a lot



Glad you like it


----------



## rice (Dec 4, 2010)

[sp=@Kazekage Gaara] 




Hope you like it [/sp]


----------



## Synn (Dec 5, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50]
Judecious - Kagura [56]

​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2010)

is working now juci


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 5, 2010)

For Synn
* Type Of Request: Set
* Stock:   If the first link isn't working - 
* Size: Senior
* Text: The Black Reaper and one without.
* Border: As u decide. 
* Effects: its up to u.
* Other: Avy 150x150 & 125x125


----------



## Synn (Dec 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2010)

jude


----------



## Judecious (Dec 5, 2010)

Kagura said:


> jude



Thank you.


----------



## Rosie (Dec 5, 2010)

It's been much too long since I've been here Honey D 

Make me a sexy set? Please and thank you 
Stock:
Size: Senior
Border: Solid/Square for avie, round for sig
Effects: You know what I like  Nothing too bright though
Text: "Inseparable"


----------



## Synn (Dec 7, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50]
Rosie - Synn [57]

​


----------



## Synn (Dec 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm back in business . . . well for at least summer anyway. I'll be taking requests and wow we are finally on 1000 posts


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 8, 2010)

set of luffy (guy on top)

borders/effects/whatever are up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2010)

set 

synn 

make it badass ok...


*Spoiler*: __ 









not too many effect just put them together add some effects and thats thats :33 cute the words in the second pic 

on it " Don't Mylist Me you damn PERVS"

semi rounded 

170x220 and 150x150 synn :33


----------



## Synn (Dec 8, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50]
TRI05 - Aggressor [58]
Kagura - Synn [58]

​


----------



## Rosie (Dec 8, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing as per usual! Thanks so much David!


----------



## Newton (Dec 8, 2010)

Aggressor confirmed for alien because on earth its winter time


----------



## Synn (Dec 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn that was fast 

thanks


----------



## Synn (Dec 8, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Amazing as per usual! Thanks so much David!





Kagura said:


> damn that was fast
> 
> thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 9, 2010)

*Daaavid* 
Can you make me a senior set out of this?:


I just need a resizing and dotted borders.
Thank you


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> *Daaavid*
> Can you make me a senior set out of this?:
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, will do when I get home.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 









*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 9, 2010)

Newton said:


> Aggressor confirmed for alien because on earth its winter time



lulwut, its summer time in Australia too .


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi there 
*
Request: * Set

*Stock:* 
*Worker:* Synn
Make it pretty,please ...Thanks


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 9, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _TRI05_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome, love it.


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50] (will do this weekend)
Saku1986 - Synn [58]

​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 9, 2010)

This is my first time requesting anything so sorry if I'm not specific or making sense or this sounds like it's going to end up looking dumb.

Request - Avy and Sig
Size - Junior
Text - Yes, make it say Emilie De Rochefort on the sig. I would like it in this style:
*Spoiler*: __ 





I mean I want it going down like this but not in this Asian style font, but you can choose which font you want to use. Sorry if I'm confusing you, just PM me if you don't get what I'm saying.




Those are my only specifications, these pictures are of plain backgrounds so I don't know if you can do anything cool to them, if you have an idea to make it look better than go for it.

Here are the stocks.

Avy:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I only want it from her right elbow, up.




Sig:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Get rid of the Japanese text. Also sorry, I couldn't find a smaller picture.

Also please make an avy of this one too as I'm not sure which avy would look better




Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> This is my first time requesting anything so sorry if I'm not specific or making sense or this sounds like it's going to end up looking dumb.
> 
> Request - Avy and Sig
> Size - Junior
> ...



Yasuji 

Which worker do you want to take your request?


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 9, 2010)

It doesn't matter really. You I guess since you're already on.

Just make it look cool.


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> It doesn't matter really. You I guess since you're already on.
> 
> Just make it look cool.



I'll probably make *Saku1986*'s set tonight, so if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow, I will take this one as well.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 9, 2010)

No prob..


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50] (will do this weekend)
Saku1986 - Synn [58]
Brotha Yasuji - Synn [58]

​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 9, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH.MY.GOSH.
Thank youuuu   

I'll rep you when I'm done with fapping very soon


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> OH.MY.GOSH.
> Thank youuuu
> 
> I'll rep you when I'm done with fapping very soon



You're welcome, Marti-sama. pek

Still fapping?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 9, 2010)

Synn said:


> You're welcome, Marti-sama. pek
> 
> Still fapping?



I have to spread 
Of course, baby. Where there's Oerba Yun Fang, there's constant fangasm.


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> I have to spread
> Of course, baby. Where there's Oerba Yun Fang, there's constant fangasm.



It's okay, beautiful. No rush. 

I see what you did there


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you honey 

That will be my monthly catchphrase for December


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Saku1986_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 9, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _TRI05_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey I hope this isnt much to ask but can you also make a sig that includes shanks as well?


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 9, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> hey I hope this isnt much to ask but can you also make a sig that includes shanks as well?



Yepp not a problem, it'll only take me a little bit of time.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

Set request for Syyn. :33

Link: 
Avatar: Of Rin [the girl] face, plz. 150x150.
Signature: Idk what size it is, mang. Just make it whatever you want. 
Effects: Whatever pleases you. 
Text: None.
Other notes: Take your time. <3


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50] (will do this weekend)
Brotha Yasuji - Synn [58]
Porcelain - Synn [59]

​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 9, 2010)

*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sunako (Dec 10, 2010)

Set request for David <3
150x150 avatars :3


----------



## Synn (Dec 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 10, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50] (will do this weekend)
Sunako - Synn [59]

​


----------



## Synn (Dec 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 10, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saku1986_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing ...I love it.Thanks a lot


----------



## Synn (Dec 10, 2010)

Saku1986 said:


> Amazing ...I love it.Thanks a lot



Glad you like it.


----------



## Smiley (Dec 10, 2010)

*Request Type-* Set
*Worker-* Synn
*Stock*- []
*Size*- Senior
*Border*-Rounded 

*Effects*- Up to you.

*Text*- ''Merry Christmas Rios.'' & ''Merry Christmas.''

*Additonal Info*- Remove the text that's already on it. Try to add a Christmas feel to it. Red colours, snow, etc etc.


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50] (will do this weekend)
Smiley - Synn [60]

​


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Smiley_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

*Request*: Gif set
*Worker*: Frango
*Link*:  / 
*Avatar*: 0:07-0:09 (when she's putting on her hood)
*Sig*: 3:01-3:11

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Big Head (Dec 11, 2010)

As you can see I'm set-less, can anyone help me out? 

Request: set
Stock: 
Ava: junior size, 1. white & black solid borders, 2. solid black borders(cant decide)
Sig: 1. white & black solid borders, 2. solid black borders(cant decide)
Effects: work your magic with some cool effects, keep the _Nemanja vidic _on the set
Text: no additional text.

thx in advance.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 11, 2010)

Big Head said:


> As you can see I'm set-less, can anyone help me out?
> 
> Request: set
> Stock:
> ...



Taking, sig off thanks //


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50] (will do this weekend)
Synn - Frango [60]
Big Head - Aggressor [60]

​


----------



## Smiley (Dec 11, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Smiley_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Dave Synn, that's brilliant. :33


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 11, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Worker- Synn
Stock- 
Size- One 125x125 and another 150x150
Border-Thin black


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

Smiley said:


> Cheers Dave Synn, that's brilliant. :33



Glad you like. 



Raptor Diego said:


> Request: Avatar
> Worker- Synn
> Stock-
> Size- One 125x125 and another 150x150
> Border-Thin black



Got you.~


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Big Head_ 












*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Dexter - Synn [50] (will do this weekend)
Synn - Frango [60]
Raptor Diego - Synn [60]

​


----------



## Big Head (Dec 11, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Big Head_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome :WOW

Repping ASAP.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 11, 2010)

Big Head said:


> Awesome :WOW
> 
> Repping ASAP.



Glad you like :33


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dexter (2nd banner)_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2010)

Request Type- Set
Worker- David or Agressor plz 
Stock-  Size- Senior 
Border- If you have saw Nesha's old sig, where it censored the boobs and contact zone, sort of bourderish like that
Effects- Colourisations
Text- The Story of Destiny 
Additonal Info- See border.  Also, just try to put the "Bleach" Title/Logo in the contact zone, not required but I will enjoy it <3

thx


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 11, 2010)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Request Type- Set
> Worker- David or Agressor plz
> Stock-  Size- Senior
> Border- If you have saw Nesha's old sig, where it censored the boobs and contact zone, sort of bourderish like that
> ...



Taking it will be done either tonight or tomorrow //


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 11, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Synn - Frango [60]
Raptor Diego - Synn [60]
Esp?ritudePantera - Aggressor [60]

​


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Raptor Diego_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## rice (Dec 11, 2010)

[sp=@Synn] sorry abt the low quality 



 [/sp]


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Synn] sorry abt the low quality
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



Perfect! pek

Will rep and wear in a minute


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the avys Synn 

Gotta spread before i can rep you again


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> Thanks for the avys Synn
> 
> Gotta spread before i can rep you again



Sure, no problem.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 11, 2010)

Request Type- Set
Worker- Don't mind as long as its epic

Size- Senior
Border- Dotted
Effects- Whatever you think looks nice.

PS-how good are you guys at doing banners? I need more for a site


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 11, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Request Type- Set
> Worker- Don't mind as long as its epic
> 
> Size- Senior
> ...



Taking 

Yeah making banners are just like making signatures for me and I promise not to be too long like last time


----------



## Judecious (Dec 12, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Taking
> 
> Yeah making banners are just like making signatures for me and I promise not to be too long like last time



Thanks. I will be requesting them at different times though


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Esp?ritudePantera - Aggressor [60]
Judecious - Aggressor [61]

​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 12, 2010)

Honey D. 

Type: Set
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Stock: 

You know what to do


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Honey D.
> 
> Type: Set
> Size: senior
> ...



Can you reupload the stock? It's not showing up entirely for me (I mean, Konan's body is cut in half lol).


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 12, 2010)

can you make this a gif?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 12, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Esp?ritudePantera - Aggressor [60]
Judecious - Aggressor [61]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Selva or Frango [61]

​


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 12, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *~~Housekeeping~~*
> 
> Esp?ritudePantera - Aggressor [60]
> Judecious - Aggressor [61]
> ...



Already repped. :3


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 12, 2010)

Merci, honey!!!
Rep coming soon, as always


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Merci, honey!!!
> Rep coming soon, as always



You're welcome, darling.


----------



## Selva (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 




I'm not sure if this is what you wanted but let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 12, 2010)

Size: 100x100
Stock: 
Text: Fuzen
Border: none
Other: Make it GIF please.If you can animate anything you want aslong as its less then 25kb.

I plan on using it on a different forum 2 but will rep and cred.Thx in advance


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 12, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea perfect, thx 

rep+


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2010)

^ Sig off, please.


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Esp?ritudePantera - Aggressor [60]
Judecious - Aggressor [61]
Gear Second - Selva or Frango [61]

​


----------



## gabies (Dec 12, 2010)

set request from synn!
senior member
dotted borders
effects: something dark,sinister, and some splashes of red ploxxie 
thanks in advance


----------



## Cash (Dec 12, 2010)

set request from synn
Size: 150x200
Thin Pink Border
effects: Dont make it really bright. Just make it look nice. Just work some of your magic. Dont worry about her name for the ava but I really would like it there for the sig. 

Thanks in advance. Will rep twice.


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Esp?ritudePantera - Aggressor [60]
Judecious - Aggressor [61]
Gear Second - Selva or Frango [61]
Gabies - Synn [62]
Cash - Synn [62]

​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Dec 13, 2010)

Set request for Synn

*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Thin Black Border
*Effects:* Not too many effects. Something that suits the image, sorry for being vague. Also, 2 seperate avatars around both of them. 

Thank you~


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Esp?ritudePantera - Aggressor [60]
Judecious - Aggressor [61]
Gear Second - Selva or Frango [61]
Gabies - Synn [62]
Cash - Synn [62]
Flame Emperor - Synn [62]

​


----------



## -JT- (Dec 13, 2010)

Request for David:


Type: Set
Text on sig: Fu Yamanaka (whatever the correct spelling of his name is )

Gracias!


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Esp?ritudePantera - Aggressor [60]
Judecious - Aggressor [61]
Gear Second - Selva or Frango [61]
Gabies - Synn [62]
Cash - Synn [62]
Flame Emperor - Synn [62]
-JT- - Synn [62]

​


----------



## Rosie (Dec 13, 2010)

Fffffff. I was totally going to wait to request, but I just can't help myself.

Set request for David 
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Minimal. Something like this  With it's own unique flair of course.
No text
For the avie, can I have one of the yellow guy and the red guy? Also if you're feeling super nice, darling, then maybe one of the girls too. I don't care which one.

Thanks love!


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Esp?ritudePantera - Aggressor [60]
Judecious - Aggressor [61]
Gear Second - Selva or Frango [61]
Gabies - Synn [62]
Cash - Synn [62]
Flame Emperor - Synn [62]
-JT- - Synn [62]
Rosie - Synn [62]

​


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cash_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alien (Dec 14, 2010)

Gabies is banned for three weeks so i'll rep you in his place and save his stuff once you've finished it. 

I recommended your shop to Cash and Gabies btw


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2010)

Alien said:


> Gabies is banned for three weeks so i'll rep you in his place and save his stuff once you've finished it.



Oh, okay. I'll do his set next, then. :33



Alien said:


> I recommended your shop to Cash and Gabies btw



Thanks. 

Also, sig off please.


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gabies_ 






​




*Spoiler*: _Flame Emperor_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alien (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuckin hell, that's good shit.

Rep incoming once i'm off 24


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2010)

Alien said:


> Fuckin hell, that's good shit.
> 
> Rep incoming once i'm off 24



Sure, no problem. :33

Will do the rest tomorrow~


----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Metaro (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi!


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set
Avatar:125x125
Sig:300x450 if it's possible

of whatever it's easier for you



or this



Thanks and will rep/credit.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 15, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Taking this //


----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _-JT-_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Esp?ritudePantera_ 









*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 15, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Judecious - Aggressor [61]
Gear Second - Selva or Frango [61]
Metaro - Aggressor [62]

David I don't think Selva or Frango are going to do Gear Second's request, I know that you are able to do slideshows so maybe you can do it?​


----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> David I don't think Selva or Frango are going to do Gear Second's request, I know that you are able to do slideshows so maybe you can do it?​



I'll give it a try. :33


----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gear Second_ 



I tried my best, so I hope you like it. 
​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Dec 15, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh David! I love you! I really really love you! pek

Thanks so much


----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Oh David! I love you! I really really love you! pek
> 
> Thanks so much



Anytime, honey. :33 Glad you like it!


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 15, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gear Second_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg that looks great thx so much 

rep given


----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2010)

Gear Second said:


> omg that looks great thx so much
> 
> have to spread b4 i rep you again



Glad you like it


----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Judecious - Aggressor [61]
Metaro - Aggressor [62]
​


----------



## Synn (Dec 18, 2010)

Feel free to request, guys.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 18, 2010)

Request will be done soon Judecious, you'll get it tomorrow defs!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 18, 2010)

*Signature Request*
*Size* - I don't mind. Normal. Not to big.
*Characters* - Kakashi, Tobirama, Konan <--- In that order.
*Pics/Image* - Are on google. Use Konan in angle form image. Any Kakashi and Tobirama will do. 

NO TEXT

Thanks in advance. Will rep & credit.


----------



## Synn (Dec 18, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *Signature Request*
> *Size* - I don't mind. Normal. Not to big.
> *Characters* - Kakashi, Tobirama, Konan <--- In that order.
> *Pics/Image* - Are on google. Use Konan in angle form image. Any Kakashi and Tobirama will do.
> ...



Will take this one. Sig off please.


----------



## Newton (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys 

Could someone please color my avatar? :33



Thanks 

edit:

or, if you want, make it match my signature


----------



## Synn (Dec 19, 2010)

Ibrahimović [✔];36376225 said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> Could someone please color my avatar? :33
> 
> ...



I'll take this one as well.


----------



## Synn (Dec 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ibrahimović [✔_ 



 ]
​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 19, 2010)

^ My dear, it's been a while 


*Spoiler*: _Request 1_ 



Type: set
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Stock: 
Effects: you know, the usual xD something romantic and not exaggerated ^^





*Spoiler*: _Request 2_ 



Type: set
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Stock: 
Effects: nothing, resizing and borders ^^


----------



## Synn (Dec 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (1st set)_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 19, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (1st set)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh honey  that was faster than fast! 
thanks!


----------



## Synn (Dec 19, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Oh honey  that was faster than fast!
> thanks!



No problem, sweetheart.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 19, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repped & Credited.


----------



## Synn (Dec 19, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Judecious - Aggressor [61]
Metaro - Aggressor [62]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [63]
​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 








*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (2nd set)_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 20, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly (2nd set)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So beautiful 
damn, I still have to rep


----------



## Synn (Dec 20, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> So beautiful
> damn, I still have to rep



Glad you like it, honey. :33

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Metaro - Aggressor [62]
​


----------



## Shizune (Dec 20, 2010)

Request Type- Set.
Worker- Anyone.
Stock- .
Size- Senior.
Border- None on the signature, dotted on the avatar.
Effects- None, thank you.
Text- None, thank you.
Additonal Info- Alright, basically, I'd like for the signature to be a transparency of the picture (please, do be sure not to leave out the tin with paint in it). Please don't mess with the colors or add any effects or anything; I like it as is. I'd then like for the avatar to be a 150x150 of Hinata's hand drawing Naruto's face, with a dotted border.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Synn (Dec 20, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> Request Type- Set.
> Worker- Anyone.
> Stock- .
> Size- Senior.
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Synn (Dec 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alkonis_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 20, 2010)

Is Aggressor taking requests? O: If so, I want to request a Bleach set from him. When somone answers this, I'll post the request tablet.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 20, 2010)

It's perfectly beautiful, Synn. ♥


----------



## Synn (Dec 20, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Is Aggressor taking requests? O: If so, I want to request a Bleach set from him. When somone answers this, I'll post the request tablet.



Yes, he is. 



Alkonis said:


> It's perfectly beautiful, Synn. ♥



Glad you like it.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay then, request for Aggressor. This is my first request for you, I hope I like it when it's done. 

Okay, question first, do you go stock hunting? If not, that's aiight. I have plenty of Bleach photos, but they just suck 

Type o/ Request: Set
Worker: Aggressor, doooooooooooi. :B
Stock: If you don't want me to find me a Bleach stock, I'll go find one. But it will suck. V__V
Size: Senior, except one avatar that's 150x200. 
Border: Dotted on the avatar, dotted or curved for the sig, whichever you want.
Text: none.
Additional Info: Make it nice


----------



## Synn (Dec 20, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Metaro - Aggressor [62]
Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
​


----------



## Judecious (Dec 20, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you


----------



## Smiley (Dec 21, 2010)

This can be for any worker who accepts Forum Wallpapers. Is it possible to get something like ? I will provide another stock, I just want something similar to that.


----------



## rice (Dec 21, 2010)

Smiley said:


> This can be for any worker who accepts Forum Wallpapers. Is it possible to get something like ? I will provide another stock, I just want something similar to that.


I'll give it a try


----------



## Synn (Dec 21, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Metaro - Aggressor [62]
Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Smiley - Frango [64]
​


----------



## Smiley (Dec 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> I'll give it a try


Sorry I got this late. :33
*
Stock:* []
*Size:* Whatever suits.
*Text:* ''Naruto Kingdom'' and below it in a smaller font ''Home of the best.'' If you can Frango, I would like it similar to the previous link I posted. Effects are up to you.

Thank you.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 








*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 22, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Smiley - Frango [65]
​


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 22, 2010)

Request Type- Set
Worker- Synn
Stock-   
Size- Senior
Border- black 1px; white 2px; normal line.
Effects- your choice.


----------



## Synn (Dec 22, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Smiley - Frango [65]
Majin Lu - Synn [65]
​


----------



## Metaro (Dec 22, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!
rep+.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 22, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Thank you so much!
> rep+.



Not a problem - glad you liked the set


----------



## Synn (Dec 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Majin Lu_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 22, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Majin Lu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you pek

I'll rep later, I need spread some rep


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 22, 2010)

Requesting an 800px x 200px banner of this image


*Spoiler*: __ 








With the text "One Piece Forums" somewhere in there, Not looking for any specific font and or graphics so long as it makes the image pop. Feel free to add anything you feel will enhance it 

Preferably cut out the yellow borders from the pic and include as much of the strawhats as you can (as long as luffys in it thats all that matters really )

Rep and cred will be given


----------



## Synn (Dec 22, 2010)

^ Sig off, please. 

EDIT: nvm. I'll take it. :33



Majin Lu said:


> Thank you pek
> 
> I'll rep later, I need spread some rep



No problem.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Dec 22, 2010)

Set Request for Synn

*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Thin Black Border

Just a sig of the center image, and an avy around both of them. If you can, keep the watermark out of the sig. Other then that, no effects. Just the picture.

Thanks~


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Smiley - Frango [65]
Rakiyo - Synn [65]
Flame Emperor - Synn [65]
​


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2010)

Request for two signatures.

*Signature 1*
Stock-
Border-Black and white

No effects

*Signature 2*

Stock-

Border-Black and white

No effects


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Smiley - Frango [65]
Rakiyo - Synn [65]
Flame Emperor - Synn [65]
Sephiroth - Synn [65]
​


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Flame Emperor_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 23, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I friggin love it 

Repped 

Would it be possible to put it another request or would I have to wait?


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> I friggin love it
> 
> Repped
> 
> Would it be possible to put it another request or would I have to wait?



Glad you like it. 

I'm free atm, so go ahead and request again. :33


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 23, 2010)

Pretty much same request as last time just with a different image

800px x 200px banner of this image


*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep and cred will be given


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Smiley - Frango [65]
Rakiyo - Synn [65]
​


----------



## Synn (Dec 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

set request for synn
Size: 150x200
Border: Thin Blue border that matches her.
effects: hmm, Keep it Blue and Dark. Just add whatever you think looks nice. You did great with Catherine so I trust you. 

Stock: 

Thanks in advance. Will rep twice.


----------



## Synn (Dec 24, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Smiley - Frango [65]
Cash - Synn [66]
​


----------



## rice (Dec 24, 2010)

[sp=@Smiley]sorry it took so long  i tried my best 







I still got the PSD file, so if you want any changes, just tell me okay? [/sp]


----------



## Smiley (Dec 24, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Smiley]sorry it took so long  i tried my best
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their brilliant, thank you Frango. :33


----------



## Synn (Dec 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cash_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 25, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic as always 

Requesting a senior set of this 

150 x 150 avy of Luffy

And sig of the bordless pic with the words "one piece forum" written on it. Use any graphics/designs etc etc to make it look awesome 

Will rep and cred as always


----------



## Synn (Dec 25, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Rakiyo - Synn [66]
​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Dec 25, 2010)

Set request for Synn

*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Thin Black 

Okay, for the sig, I want the grey background of the stock to be transparent, and a some awesome effects on it. Make it like , but with a black border on both the panels.  (I hope you can do it) 

Thanks~


----------



## Synn (Dec 25, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Rakiyo - Synn [66]
Flame Emperor - Synn [66]
​


----------



## Chaos (Dec 26, 2010)

Set request. Don't care who does it, but keep it basic without too much fluff 

Stock: 

Senior sized. If you can put "The man in black" somewhere where it doesn't disturb the atmosphere, that'd be good. If that's not possible, just forget it. Also no playing with bright colors.

Just show me Cash's full badassness and all will be right. :3

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 26, 2010)

Chaos said:


> Set request. Don't care who does it, but keep it basic without too much fluff
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



I'll take it //


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Rakiyo - Synn [66]
Flame Emperor - Synn [66]
Chaos - Aggressor [66]
​


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2010)

Set request



Avatar: 150x150, Dotted border please
Sig: 315x249 , Also dotted border



Umm other than that do whatever you want to it, just has to be epic
Also, don't care who does it


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Set request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Rakiyo - Synn [66]
Flame Emperor - Synn [66]
Chaos - Aggressor [66]
♠Ace♠ - Kagura [66]
​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2010)

ace


----------



## Aleeight (Dec 26, 2010)

* Request Type- Set
    * Worker- Anyone
    * Stock-()
    * Size- Junior
    * Border/effects- Your choice, but please keep it soft. Oh, some subtle, lighting effects would be fitting to the Hyuuga name.
    * Text- none
    * Additonal Info- I am a newb at requesting sets, so tell me if missed something. Also, make the avy focused on either Neji or Hinata (can't decide). Whatever highlights the signature more.


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2010)

Aleeight said:


> * Request Type- Set
> * Worker- Anyone
> * Stock-()
> * Size- Junior
> ...



Taking.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to be such a prick, but is it almost done? ><

If it's too much to handle, Agg, you don't have to do it... ><


----------



## kyochi (Dec 26, 2010)

@ Synn or Aggressor  

*Request:* Set   
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior 
*Borders:* Solid 
*Effects:* Of your choice  
*Text:* ''Friends'' /font of your choice 

I don't want the sig too big. 
I appreciate it, please and thank you ~


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2010)

Aleeight said:


> * Request Type- Set
> * Worker- Anyone
> * Stock-()
> * Size- Junior
> ...



david i want to do this one 

besides i already started


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> @ Synn or Aggressor
> 
> *Request:* Set
> *Stock:*
> ...



Got you. 



Kagura said:


> david i want to do this one
> 
> besides i already started



Sure, no problem. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2010)

Aleeight


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> I'm sorry to be such a prick, but is it almost done? ><
> 
> If it's too much to handle, Agg, you don't have to do it... ><



i'll do it :33


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i'll do it :33



Just wait until Aggressor replies to Porcelain, please. :3


----------



## Aleeight (Dec 26, 2010)

Kagura said:


> Aleeight



Thank you so much Kagura (so fast)! pek. And Synn as well for your willingness to do it before! 

reps to Kagura and credit!


----------



## Gaja (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok thank you Synn


----------



## Kek (Dec 26, 2010)

For Synn

Could I get a set from this? 

One regular set, and another plain trans set? I'm just not sure which would look better since it already has some effects/textures. For the trans, you can cut out the black wings on the sides.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 26, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> I'm sorry to be such a prick, but is it almost done? ><
> 
> If it's too much to handle, Agg, you don't have to do it... ><


See your PM box.

All requests I have will be done by tomorrow guys


----------



## rice (Dec 27, 2010)

[sp=@Gaja]

sorry but this is the best i could do  if you want, you can ask selva to do it for you :33 [/sp]


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Flame Emperor - Synn [66]
Chaos - Aggressor [66]
Kyochi - Synn [67]
Kek - Synn [67]
​


----------



## Gaja (Dec 27, 2010)

He's done it! 

Thank you so much Frango 

Repped, credited and very satisfied. Thank you once again 

Ow and Happy holidays everybody!


----------



## CaloricMoon (Dec 27, 2010)

i have to say by far this is the most well oiled work shop iv'e encountered, with so many artist and so many different styles i am deeply impressed!

Expect many request in the future


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2010)

Gaja said:


> He's done it!
> 
> Thank you so much Frango
> 
> ...



Thanks, happy holidays to you to :33



CaloricMoon said:


> i have to say by far this is the most well oiled work shop iv'e encountered, with so many artist and so many different styles i am deeply impressed!
> 
> Expect many request in the future



I'm glad you like our shop.  Feel free to request whenever you want!


----------



## Smiley (Dec 27, 2010)

*For Selva* - quite a hard request.

*Request: *Sig
*
Stock:*  and 
*
Effects:* Can have I something like , with a GIF playing in the backround from the video posted above. In the bacround, I want it from 2:18 to however long I can get it. Scan lines, and other effects are up to you.

Can I have two versions? One version like what I posted above, and another the backround playing behind the render.

I will mass rep you of course, thank you. :33


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Flame Emperor - Synn [66]
Chaos - Aggressor [66]
Kyochi - Synn [67]
Kek - Synn [67]
Smiley - Selva [68]
​


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Flame Emperor_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Dec 27, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flame Emperor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, David. It's awesome. 

+repped


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kyochi_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Chaos - Aggressor [66]
Smiley - Selva [68]
​


----------



## Kek (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Synn, they look awesome!


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2010)

Flame Emperor said:


> Thank you, David. It's awesome.
> 
> +repped





Kek said:


> Thanks Synn, they look awesome!



Glad you guys like them.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 27, 2010)

First request here.

Ava:150X150

Stock
*Spoiler*: __ 



:




Effects: I'll let u pick them.

Will give cookies.


----------



## Selva (Dec 27, 2010)

Smiley said:


> *For Selva* - quite a hard request.
> 
> *Request: *Sig
> *
> ...


I got it  it's gonna take a couple of days before I can make the request though (I have some papers I gotta finish for college this week, sorry )
I'll try to get it done as soon as I can T_T


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> First request here.
> 
> Ava:150X150



taking.....


also new examples...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 27, 2010)

set
stock 

effects- make it like my sig  except with 3 panels of lebron and his shadow blurred out lebrons, with the text still on the sig cross through the bottom.

also wondering if you can make it like Flame Emporers set with all of those cracks through the sig(which is awesome work imo), but less cracks so it still looks fluid but u get the effect.

thin black border

thanks man. will get a friend to rep or a couple to rep.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 27, 2010)

Would like to request a set please!

Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Your hearts desire

Thx a lot loves pek


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

ソラのシン-사마 said:


> Would like to request a set please!
> 
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...



taking....


----------



## Smiley (Dec 27, 2010)

Selva said:


> I got it  it's gonna take a couple of days before I can make the request though (I have some papers I gotta finish for college this week, sorry )
> I'll try to get it done as soon as I can T_T



Please, take your time.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 27, 2010)

*Stock* 

Set please.

Junior size.

Text & Border: Could you make it slightly rounded I believe it's called, & for the text could you put Burai/Tommy.

Just make it look nice bro. Will rep and cred most definitely.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> *Stock*
> 
> Set please.
> 
> ...



i'll see what i can do :33 and im a girl.........


----------



## The Potential (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh hehe excuse me then Ma'am.


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2010)

Kagura said:


> also new examples...



I'll ask Christina to edit Newton's post and add a few of your examples there. :3



Dexter said:


> set
> stock
> 
> effects- make it like my sig  except with 3 panels of lebron and his shadow blurred out lebrons, with the text still on the sig cross through the bottom.
> ...



I got you.


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Chaos - Aggressor [66]
Smiley - Selva [68]
FormerAbyssalone - Kagura [68]
Dexter - Synn [68]
ソラのシン-사마 - Kagura [68]
Stark042 - Kagura [68]
​


----------



## Alien (Dec 27, 2010)

For Synn

Request - three ava's (150x200)
Effects - your choice, just not too bright. 
Border - anything but rounded
Stocks -

 &  & 

Note: you don't have to include the fack me that's in one of the stocks.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 27, 2010)

* Request Type- Set.
    * Worker- Synn.
    * Stock- 
    * Size- Junior and senior.
    * Border- Dotted white.
    * Effects- Up to you.
    * Text- "Let me be your hero."
    * Additional Info- Just make it beautiful. 

I would also like two signatures. One with the text and one without, please.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 27, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Porcelain - Aggressor [64]
Chaos - Aggressor [66]
Smiley - Selva [68]
FormerAbyssalone - Kagura [68]
Dexter - Synn [68]
ソラのシン-사마 - Kagura [68]
Stark042 - Kagura [68]
Alien - Synn [69]
Aiku - Synn [69]
​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 















*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

ソラのシン-사마


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

Stark042


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 27, 2010)

Can ou make a set out of this?


senior size, use shanks'( the red-haired guy) face for the ava.

Thx.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> Can ou make a set out of this?
> 
> 
> senior size, use shanks'( the red-haired guy) face for the ava.
> ...



i'll see what i can do


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi, a senior set out of this plz



For the avy, try to focus on the three guys in the top.

thx


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

Dark Jecht said:


> Hi, a senior set out of this plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will do :33


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 27, 2010)

Kagura you've already taken many requests may I please have the two above, your leaving nothing for Newton, Synn and I.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

synn always get alot......?

newton hasn't been on it seems....


can i at least take the second......since i already started.......>_>


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 27, 2010)

Newton was on today and although he doesn't post I have seen him check up on the shop on more than two or three occasions and I think Synn would have too - so I know he checks up here on a regular basis. I want to try giving him more requests because he basically gets none and spread the requests out more equally between the workers(ie you, Newton, Frango and Selva if she wants too) - especially during these busy periods. Yes you can take that request, just letting you know :33


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

i see sorry  

i like helping....... and love making sets...


Dark Jecht


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chaos_ 











*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## The Potential (Dec 28, 2010)

Kagura said:


> Stark042
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





It's perfect!!!!!!

+ REP!!!!


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 28, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Smiley - Selva [68]
Dexter - Synn [68]
Alien - Synn [69]
Aiku - Synn [69]
Ifrit. - Aggressor [69]
Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]

​


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't mind you guys taking requests, as long as there are enough for everyone. I don't intend to be selfish, especially when we're a team so we should act like one.

It is true that Newton has been checking the thread, most likely for a request or two that he could eventually take. He is part of the team and should be allowed some requests too, just like Frango and Selva. 

If you want to discuss this further, I'll gladly do so through PM/VM.

Now let's cut the spam!


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Smiley - Selva [68]
Dexter - Synn [68]
Alien - Synn [69]
Aiku - Synn [69]
Ifrit. - Aggressor [69]
Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [70]
​


----------



## Oceania (Dec 28, 2010)

Kagura said:


> FormerAbyssalone
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Those are Bad@$$!!!!

Thanks Kagura!

+rep!

I can see them now.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 28, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chaos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



King of awesome.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 28, 2010)

^Glad you liked it


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 28, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Porcelain_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much  Will wear one now


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dexter_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alien_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alien (Dec 28, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2010)

Alien said:


> Excellent



Sig off


----------



## Alien (Dec 28, 2010)

My bad              .


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2010)

Alien said:


> My bad              .



Forgot to turn it off again.


----------



## Alien (Dec 28, 2010)

Goddammit


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2010)

Alien said:


> Goddammit



That's better. 

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Smiley - Selva [68]
Aiku - Synn [69]
Ifrit. - Aggressor [69]
Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [70]
​


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 28, 2010)

sig pls the whole 6 secs thank you


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 28, 2010)

I have multiple requests(i'll rep for everyone of course).
Stocks:  

Senior sets plz, as for the avys: focus on Mihawk for the 2 and on Luffy, Sanji and Zoro for the third.

Thx


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2010)

Dark Jecht said:


> I have multiple requests(i'll rep for everyone of course).
> Stocks:
> 
> Senior sets plz, as for the avys: focus on Mihawk for the 2 and on Luffy, Sanji and Zoro for the third.
> ...



Turn your sig off or your request will be skipped.


----------



## Selva (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _smiley_ 
















Hyper_Wolfy said:


> sig pls the whole 6 secs thank you


Taking this


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd like to request something. 

Request - Sig/Banner
Stock - 
Size - Up to you
Borders - Also up to you
Effects - surprise me
Text - "Akki no Ai: The NaruGaa FC"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 28, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dexter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





love it, thanks a lot man. getting someone to rep asap

*im credding by linking site inside a url in the sig so when peeps click it they come here in case u wonderin.


----------



## Rosie (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been away too long David darling. Here's a request for you~

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Nothing too bright,  but maybe something along the lines of... seductive 
Text: "No matter what I do, I always end up coming back to you"

Thanks!


----------



## Selva (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hyper_Wolfy_


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 28, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Aiku - Synn [69]
Ifrit. - Aggressor [69]
Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [70]
Dark Ject - Aggressor and Newton [70]
H a r u - Aggressor [70]
Rosie - Synn [71]
​


----------



## Smiley (Dec 28, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _smiley_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. 

Thank you! :33


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 29, 2010)

Request Type - Two Banners
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Size - 700 pixels x 200 pixels
Border - None
Effects - Your choice
Text - _'Bump's Wonderland'_; In a cool font and a nice size.


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

Dexter said:


> love it, thanks a lot man. getting someone to rep asap
> 
> *im credding by linking site inside a url in the sig so when peeps click it they come here in case u wonderin.



Glad you like it. Also, thanks for giving credit. 



Rosie said:


> I've been away too long David darling. Here's a request for you~
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...





Aggressor said:


> Request Type - Two Banners
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Will do~


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Aiku - Synn [69]
Ifrit. - Aggressor [69]
Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [70]
Dark Ject - Aggressor and Newton [70]
H a r u - Aggressor [70]
Rosie - Synn [71]
Aggressor - Synn [71]
​


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*

Will do the rest later ​


----------



## CaloricMoon (Dec 29, 2010)

could i get a set of this?



Change up the background if you think it needs it and add some bluish wisp to the background
the text *I will never be just a memory*
worker: synn or kagura
the avy just a close up of sephiroth's face
junior sized
thank you ahead of time

edit!---> stock was changed


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

^ Sig off, please.



CaloricMoon said:


> could i get a set of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ariel, you can have this one if you want. :33


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aiku_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Ifrit. - Aggressor [69]
Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]
Dark Jecht - Aggressor and Newton [70]
H a r u - Aggressor [70]
Aggressor - Synn [71]
CaloricMoon - Kagura [71]

​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 29, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

Will rep and credit.


----------



## Rosie (Dec 29, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


OOOOOOO. I love it. Much thanks dear


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Will rep and credit.





Rosie said:


> OOOOOOO. I love it. Much thanks dear



No problem.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 29, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic! 

Have to spread first then I'll rep ya


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> Epic!
> 
> Have to spread first then I'll rep ya



Glad you like it.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

why did you give me that one i suck at 3d......

can i please have something else besides i see some people have more then 2 requests.....>_>


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

Kagura said:


> can i please have something else besides i see some people have more then 2 requests.....>_>



Aggressor is owner, so he isn't limited to 2 requests per week. 

As for CaloricMoon's request, I'll do it then. :3


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

Kagura said:


> thats abit unfair......



How is it unfair?


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

Kagura said:


> thats abit unfair......(why cant we all be limited except when someone requests for us it would be more fair...because if you two r limitless then their wont be any for the rest since you both will take them (the good ones i mean)
> 
> i don't like getting hard stock it really is an unfair advantage i know your owners but at least be fair............



Aggressor and I are the only ones that work in one shop and one shop only, which is this one. If we gave you all the requests you want, it would be unfair for Aggressor and I... ;x

We only hired new workers because we needed some help. Then again, workers are here to give us a hand if needed... So you see, I am being fair with each and everyone of you. There are rules to follow and I don't think I'm asking too much.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

ok im sorry i just been in bad mood lately im sorry  

i wont complain anymore i'll delete my other posts...


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor (1st banner)_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aiku (Dec 29, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aiku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, Synn.


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Thank you so much, Synn.



No problem.


----------



## krome (Dec 29, 2010)

Set~

Size: Senior
Avatar Stock: 
Signature Stock:  and 
Border: None


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

^ Your sig


----------



## krome (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry~!  Forgot.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 29, 2010)

Set ~
Size: Seniorita
Avy: 
Sig: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Border: None
Effects: Pretty ones, like my current ava
Make the sig transparent

Thanks~


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 30, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Ifrit. - Aggressor [69]
Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]
Dark Ject - Aggressor and Newton [70]
H a r u - Aggressor [70]
Aggressor - Synn [71]
krome - Synn [72]
Milkshake - Aggressor [72]


​


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 30, 2010)

Junior size, and what ever you want to do. Your work is the sex.
Worker: I dont really have an opinion.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't see the image.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 30, 2010)

Now can you?


----------



## Kirin (Dec 30, 2010)

A set please....

Picture: Size: Junior
Border: None/rounded.
Effects: Anything. 
Text:  

*Spoiler*: __ 



I kill where I please because it is all mine. 
There is no sophistry in my body: 
My manners are tearing off heads? 

The allotment of death. 
For the one path of my flight is direct 
Through the bones of the living. 
No arguments assert my right: 

The sun is behind me. 
Nothing has changed since I began. 
My eye has permitted no change. 
I am going to keep things like this.


Worker: Synn

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 30, 2010)

Save it onto your computer and upload it onto tinypic or any ither image uploader site and then paste the code here


----------



## H a r u (Dec 30, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Junior size, and what ever you want to do. Your work is the sex.
> Worker: I dont really have an opinion.




I can help. Is this the link you wanted to post? 

sorry for butting in...


----------



## Synn (Dec 30, 2010)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Ifrit. - Aggressor [69]
Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]
Dark Ject - Aggressor and Newton [70]
H a r u - Aggressor [70]
Aggressor - Synn [71]
CaloricMoon - Synn [71]
krome - Newton [72]
Milkshake - Aggressor [72]
PewPewSoulEater - Aggressor [72]
Aeterna - Synn [72]

​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ifrit_ 












*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor (2nd banner)_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome, I love it. Thanks Synn!


----------



## Synn (Dec 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aeterna_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


Aggressor said:


> Awesome, I love it. Thanks Synn!



Glad you like it.


----------



## Kirin (Dec 30, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeterna_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was fast, thank you. It looks great.


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2010)

Aeterna said:


> That was fast, thank you. It looks great.



You're welcome.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 31, 2010)

Worker-who ever can make a great banner

Banner(something really nice)

Size: Senior
Stock: 
Text-Naruto Kingdom
Something that matches this


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Worker-who ever can make a great banner
> 
> Banner(something really nice)
> 
> ...



I'll take this. 

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]
Dark Ject - Aggressor and Newton [70]
H a r u - Aggressor [70]
CaloricMoon - Synn [71]
krome - Newton [72]
Milkshake - Aggressor [72]
PewPewSoulEater - Aggressor [72]
Judecious - Synn [73]

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello. Is it possible that I can work here? If so, here are some examples.


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 









*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 31, 2010)

Senior Size Set of this 

Half rounded border, Make it look as dark and gritty as possible. Have the name "Rakiyo" in there somewhere preferable with something of a steam punkish like font.

Rep and Cred as always


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Hello. Is it possible that I can work here? If so, here are some examples.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> ...



I'm terribly sorry, but I'll have to turn you down. :[ We have enough workers for now.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 31, 2010)

H a r u said:


> I can help. Is this the link you wanted to post?
> 
> sorry for butting in...



Yup, thats it  Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]
Dark Ject - Aggressor and Newton [70]
H a r u - Aggressor [70]
CaloricMoon - Synn [71]
krome - Newton [72]
Milkshake - Aggressor [72]
PewPewSoulEater - Aggressor [72]
Judecious - Synn [73]
Rakiyo - Synn [73]

​


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 1, 2011)

Requests will all be finished after the new years guys  //


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great Job as always. 24 houred at the moment, I'll be sure to rep you once its lifted


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> Great Job as always. 24 houred at the moment, I'll be sure to rep you once its lifted



Glad you like it.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, will rep when i get the chance


----------



## Kirin (Jan 2, 2011)

Request Type- Gif/Set
Worker- Selva 
Stock- 
Size- Junior
Avy
Time- 5:30 - 5:32
Sig
Time- 5:24 - 5:32
Border: Dotted at the sides.


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Stark042 - Aggressor [VM]
Dark Ject - Aggressor and Newton [70]
H a r u - Aggressor [70]
CaloricMoon - Synn [71/VM]
krome - Newton [72]
Milkshake - Aggressor [72]
PewPewSoulEater - Aggressor [72]
Aeterna - Selva [73]

​


----------



## Selva (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Aeterna_ 










I'm not sure if this is the border you wanted  so let me know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Judecious (Jan 2, 2011)

Synn can you make the Banners width 900?


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Synn can you make the Banners width 900?



I'll do it this afternoon. Next time, please state that in your request.


----------



## Ayana (Jan 2, 2011)

If no one minds...
Set and avy for a senior member.
Not much effects.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirin (Jan 2, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeterna_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is perfect  

Thank you, I cant rep you now; I have to wait 24 hours to do it.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Ject_ 











*First Set: Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2011)

wth i had the same request at my shop


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 3, 2011)

All of my rest requests will be completed tomorrow, I promise.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 3, 2011)

Take your time, no rush.


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2011)

Ayana said:


> If no one minds...
> Set and avy for a senior member.
> Not much effects.
> 
> ...



I'll take it.


----------



## rice (Jan 3, 2011)

dave can you make me a set out of  please  I want an extra 150x200 ava pweez  thanks a bunch


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Starrk042_ 






Thanks for such a challenge, I tried my best. Hope you like it and hope you request again! If you want any changes tell me as I have saved it as a PSD. Remember to rep and credit 


​


----------



## H a r u (Jan 4, 2011)

^

It's great. Thanks.  I think I'll rep a second time

Mind if I put it in the FC album? I'll specify that those who use it must cred you.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 4, 2011)

H a r u said:


> ^
> 
> It's great. Thanks.  I think I'll rep a second time
> 
> Mind if I put it in the FC album? I'll specify that those who use it must cred you.



I'm glad you liked it 

Yeah not a problem, as long as if someone wears it they cred.


*Spoiler*: _H a r u_ 








REHOSTED HERE


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CaloricMoon - Synn [71]
krome - Newton [72]
Milkshake - Aggressor [72]
PewPewSoulEater - Aggressor [72]
Ayana - Synn [74]
Frango - Synn [74]

​


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 








Hope you like it and don't forget to rep and credit


----------



## The Potential (Jan 4, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Starrk042_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You clean up pictures quite well Aggressor. The Set is far better then I had imagined.

I requested you for good reason man. Keep up the spectcular work!

REP+!!! Will definitely credit when Set is used. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Jecht/Godtachi_ 



If you want any changes just say


----------



## CosplayWizard (Jan 4, 2011)

Request Type- Set
Stock- 
Size- Junior
Border- dotted
Text- sig~ Smilies are in


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _CaloricMoon_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Frango_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## rice (Jan 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Frango_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks dave  i love it!


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2011)

Frango said:


> thanks dave  i love it!



Glad you like it, Frango. 

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Newton [72]
Milkshake - Aggressor [72]
PewPewSoulEater - Aggressor [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]

​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 4, 2011)

it's sexy thank you pek


----------



## Ayana (Jan 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THank you so much!


Will rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2011)

Ayana said:


> THank you so much!
> 
> 
> Will rep you as soon as possible.



You're welcome.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you! it looks great


----------



## Cash (Jan 5, 2011)

set request for synn
Size: 150x200
Border: A nice blue border that matches Juvia.
effects: hmm, lets see. Idk. Keep it blue of course. Thats her color. idk, maybe some effects that fits well with the water theme in this pic. make it sexy. I'll just say the usual, work your magic. Last set was seriously perfect 

Stock: 

Thanks in advance. Will rep twice. Hope you can work with it


----------



## Synn (Jan 5, 2011)

CaloricMoon said:


> Thank you! it looks great



Glad you like it. 

Sig off, please. :3



Cash said:


> set request for synn
> Size: 150x200
> Border: A nice blue border that matches Juvia.
> effects: hmm, lets see. Idk. Keep it blue of course. Thats her color. idk, maybe some effects that fits well with the water theme in this pic. make it sexy. I'll just say the usual, work your magic. Last set was seriously perfect
> ...



Sure, will do.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for letting me request :33



A set (focus on Gogeta's head for the ava).

No border

Put whatever effects you want.

Thanks :33

oh and do not put any diagonal scanlines or anything like that around their eyes. Thanks

Also make the avatar 175x175. Thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 5, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Thanks for letting me request :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking!

PewpewSoulEater set coming soon //


----------



## Synn (Jan 5, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Newton [72]
PewPewSoulEater - Aggressor [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Cash - Synn [75]
Gogeta - Aggressor [75]

​


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _PewPewSoulEater_ 






Stock wasn't the best to work with. If you want any changes please say so. Hope you like, please remember to rep and cred.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 6, 2011)

Requesting Syn this time.



I'd like a junior Set made out of this, if possible. Just make it look badass, I've seen your work.

Love your avatar by the way!


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Newton [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Cash - Synn [75]
Gogeta - Aggressor [75]
Stark042 - Synn [75]

​


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gogeta_ 







There you go, remember to rep and cred ~


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gogeta_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit on a shit sandwich with shit on top 

This fucktastic!

I already null repped you, so yeah 
Gonna edit it and use it. Thanks


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Newton [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Cash - Synn [75]
Stark042 - Synn [75]

​


----------



## Rosie (Jan 6, 2011)

For David 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid, Square
Effects: I'm thinking a darker color scheme, but not too dark. Like blue, purple, and maybe green. Those are just suggestions. Aim for 'sensual' 
Text: "What do I do with a boy like you?"

Thanks, love


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Newton [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Cash - Synn [75]
Stark042 - Synn [75]
Rosie - Synn [75]

​


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 6, 2011)

* Request Type - Set
    * Worker - Anyone
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Junior
    * Border - Semi Rounded
    * Effects - Something kinda like this: 
    * Text - AvengerFor the Avatar, focus on the shot of Sasuke with the leading wire in his mouth, and if you can, keep the Japanese text

Thanks, I hope this isn't too much


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

RenegadeXGhost said:


> * Request Type - Set
> * Worker - Anyone
> * Stock -
> * Size - Junior
> ...



taking


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> taking



Thanks, sorry about leaving the signature on, I forgot about it


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

its still on you know


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, I know
I fixed it again


----------



## TRI05 (Jan 6, 2011)

Request Type - SET
Worker - SYNN
Stock - 
---Avatar - centered around Luffy.
---Signature - in this  Basically a collage like sig centered around each member of the strawhats.
Size - sig = up to you / avatar = 150x150
Border - up to you
Effects - up to you
Text - 
---avatar = Dreamer
---sig = "On To The New World" and then right under it Dreamer.
(The word dreamer in Cursive text and On To The New World in whatever text fits.
Additonal Info - None


----------



## Synn (Jan 7, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> Request Type - SET
> Worker - SYNN
> Stock -
> ---Avatar - centered around Luffy.
> ...



Sig off or I'll ignore this post.


----------



## Synn (Jan 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Stark042_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## The Potential (Jan 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stark042_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's perfect!!! Will wear it today!


----------



## TRI05 (Jan 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> Sig off or I'll ignore this post.



whoops my bad.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 7, 2011)

*XXX*

*Request:* Senior Size Set
*Stock Image: *[]
*Graphics:* Add any graphic and quote you feel will help enhance the set

*XXX*
​
Rep and cred as always


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> *XXX*
> 
> *Request:* Senior Size Set
> *Stock Image: *[]
> ...



mind if i take this luffy is too adorable xD


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Newton [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Cash - Synn [75]
Rosie - Synn [75]
TRI05 - Synn [76]
Rakiyo - Kagura [76]

​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

synn cancel RenegadeXGhost request 

he is requesting the same thing at another shop 

you know how i am about that.....


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2011)

@*Cash*: PM'd about your stock. 



Kagura said:


> synn cancel RenegadeXGhost request
> 
> he is requesting the same thing at another shop
> 
> you know how i am about that.....



Done. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cash_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Jan 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks love


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> It's perfect!!! Will wear it today!





Rosie said:


> Thanks love



No problem. Glad you guys like them!


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 8, 2011)

Dhhhavie  it's been so long!
Time for a request 

Size: senior
Stock: 
Just resizement and...can I have one with rounded borders and one with dotted borders? *__*

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Dhhhavie  it's been so long!
> Time for a request
> 
> Size: senior
> ...



Sure thing, honey.


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honey, thank you 
will wear it soon


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Honey, thank you
> will wear it soon



No problem, darling. 



Frango said:


> okay i got this  finally



Take your time. :33

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Newton [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
TRI05 - Synn [76]
Rakiyo - Kagura [76]
Synn - Frango [76]

​


----------



## rice (Jan 9, 2011)

[sp=@Synn]Sorry I couldn't get megavideo videos to work 



 [/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jan 9, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Synn]Sorry I couldn't get megavideo videos to work
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



It's perfect, thank you!


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Jan 9, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _PewPewSoulEater_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot(: Its pretty darn nice looking


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jan 10, 2011)

Avatar request for Synn

Stock - []
Border - 
Effects - High contrast, scan lines

Thanks >_<


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Request filled, thanks


----------



## rice (Jan 10, 2011)

[sp=18+] turn your sig off please.



[/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jan 10, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Newton [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
TRI05 - Synn [76]
Rakiyo - Kagura [76]
Flame Emperor - Synn [77]

​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Anyone
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Surprise me. 
Effects - surprise me
Text - none 
Additonal Info - none


----------



## Synn (Jan 11, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Newton [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
TRI05 - Synn [76]
Rakiyo - Kagura [76]
Flame Emperor - Synn [77]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]

​


----------



## Ayana (Jan 11, 2011)

Avy: 150 x 150 with the girl
Sig: for a senior member, just some effects, not too much.
Will repay with love.
:ho


----------



## Synn (Jan 11, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Newton [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
TRI05 - Synn [76]
Rakiyo - Kagura [76]
Flame Emperor - Synn [77]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
Ayana - Synn [77]

Sorry for the long wait, guys. I'm quite busy this week, but I might have some free time tomorrow so I'll try to do some then. Thanks for your patience. :3​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

Rakiyo 





enjoy


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rakiyo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are the cakes!  

Thanks it looks awesome rep and cred coming your way


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Flame Emperor_ 







​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*

~working on your request, TRI05~​


----------



## Ayana (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## krome (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry if this is a bother, but I'm just wondering when my set will be finished. It's been a little while. :S


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2011)

krome said:


> Sorry if this is a bother, but I'm just wondering when my set will be finished. It's been a little while. :S



I'll contact Newton. Sorry to keep you waiting.


----------



## Tomokou (Jan 12, 2011)

*Request Type* - Signature
*Worker* - Anyone~
*Stock* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope it's HQ enough... could you guys maybe flip it and make it a horizontal one?



*Size* - Junior
*Border* - Dotted
*Effects* - Whatever feels good, just make sure that you don't cover his face to much ;D


----------



## TRI05 (Jan 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _TRI05_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey synn i hope you dont mind but can you make it a bit darker...the shades are kind of light.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 12, 2011)

Tomokou said:


> *Request Type* - Signature
> *Worker* - Anyone~
> *Stock* -
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i'll take bthis


----------



## Vice (Jan 13, 2011)

Request Type - Signature
Worker - Open
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Open
Effects - Open
Text - N/A


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> hey synn i hope you dont mind but can you make it a bit darker...the shades are kind of light.



Sig off first or I won't do it.


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Synn [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
Tomokou - Kagura [78]
Vile - Synn [78]​


----------



## gabies (Jan 13, 2011)

requesting set ploxxie from synn
borders: dotted
effects: purple and blue, ravey effects
text: on sig make it say: I am skrillex


----------



## TRI05 (Jan 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> Sig off first or I won't do it.



lol wow i keep forgetting cause i have sigs off...my bad.


----------



## KBL (Jan 13, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Open
*Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior
*Border* - Open
*Effects Sig* - I want a "darker"(Gloomy) tone in the set.
*Avatar *- I want the avatar of Jin (the human) with the effects i said before.
*Text in the sig*  - ZET.

Edit: Fixed the link


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

KBL said:


> *Request Type* - Set
> *Worker* - Open
> *Stock* -
> *Size* - Senior
> ...



the link doesn't work but i will take it


----------



## Judecious (Jan 14, 2011)

Request Type - Banner
Worker - Open
Stock - 
Size - 980x250
Effects-Can you make it grayish so it can match this


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

krome - Synn [72]
CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
Tomokou - Kagura [78]
Vile - Synn [78]
Gabies - Synn [78]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Judecious - Synn [78]
​


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _krome_ 








​




*Spoiler*: _Vile_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gabies_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
Tomokou - Kagura [78]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Judecious - Synn [78]
​


Vile said:


> Thank you. Much appreciated.



You're welcome. :33


----------



## gabies (Jan 14, 2011)

HOLY FUCK YOU DO GREAT WORK


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2011)

Gabies said:


> HOLY FUCK YOU DO GREAT WORK



Glad you like it.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 14, 2011)

Would you be open to finding a stock for me if I specify what I want. I've look on photobucket, google, deviantart, etc. and cannot find a good picture to request.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 14, 2011)

Showtek said:


> Would you be open to finding a stock for me if I specify what I want. I've look on photobucket, google, deviantart, etc. and cannot find a good picture to request.



I don't mind finding stock and then doing the set. What character would you like?


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 14, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> I don't mind finding stock and then doing the set. What character would you like?



Could you get a panel from the Naruto manga or either Itachi, Sasuke, or Kakashi? If you could do this I would appreciate it immensely.


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2011)

Showtek, edit your posts and turn your sig off please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 14, 2011)

selva please  

banner set

dotted white borders

170x220 and 150x150 avy






could you put text on the sig just put "I'm so in love with you" ....

will rep selva


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
Tomokou - Kagura [78]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Judecious - Synn [78]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
Kagura - Selva [79]
​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 14, 2011)

*Avatar Request*
Worker: Any
Image: 
Extra Info:
Don't add any text. Leave the Kamui text. 
Can you add a border
Normal Size 
Should be like my current avatar but as you can see I don't want that little white circle on top left corner. But I do want Kakashi in the avatar. (Like his whole head) So if you could erase the white circle part and add in lines to draw back Kakashi head. That will be great.


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
Tomokou - Kagura [78]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Judecious - Synn [78]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
Kagura - Selva [79]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [79]
​


----------



## Praecipula (Jan 15, 2011)

David, set pls. I haven't changed my set for months.. And it came from you so I am hoping you're not busy to make me a set. Onegai?  I can wait.

Avy: 
Avy text: Acrima
Sig: 
Sig text: Remember you belong to me, Sasuke. For eternity. I'll fight for this sinful love. And we shall die by each other's side. Let our blood flow and watch it mix together. Mine. You're mine.
Size: Senior 

And the rest is up to you. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
Tomokou - Kagura [78]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Judecious - Synn [78]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
Kagura - Selva [79]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [79]
Praecipula - Synn [79]

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2011)

saishin said:


> Is it possible to make transparencies of this image?
> I want to use it as sig but maybe it's too big, it could be resize?
> 
> worker:any



Will take this one too.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jan 15, 2011)

Would like to request a set loves:



Stock []
Border dotted and/or solid
Senior size please
Any effects you find most endearing
Preferred a more ominous and blood red type of feel

Thanks!!! pek


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 15, 2011)

ソラのシン-사마 said:


> Would like to request a set loves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking, if that is okay Synn?


----------



## The Potential (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd like a transparency Set out of this please.

Stock:
Size: Senior

Effects: You can add some nice blood effects if it compliments the picture, if not don't worry about it.

Text: If possible add the name, Kuriarare Kushimaru some where in cool looking text that compliments the picture.

Worker: Syn or Aggressor.


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> Taking, if that is okay Synn?



Sure, it's fine. 




Stark042 said:


> I'd like a transparency Set out of this please.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



I'll take this one too.


----------



## krome (Jan 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _krome_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ~ <3


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 



The stock quality wasn't great, but I tried my best so I hope you like it. :3


​




*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 



Didn't remove the bubble, but I covered it instead. Hope you like it.


​




*Spoiler*: _saishin_ 



Found a better stock, so I used it instead. Made two different versions, the first one is the original stock and the other has colour enhancement. Hope you like it :3


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
Tomokou - Kagura [78]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
Kagura - Selva [79]
Praecipula - Synn [79]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Stark042 - Synn [79]​


krome said:


> Thanks ~ <3



You're welcome. :33


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 16, 2011)

Worker : Synn
Senior Set please:

Stock:
Thx.


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
Tomokou - Kagura [78]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
Kagura - Selva [79]
Praecipula - Synn [79]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Stark042 - Synn [79]
Godtachi - Synn [80]​


Godtachi said:


> Worker : Synn
> Senior Set please:
> 
> Stock:
> Thx.



Do you want the logo on your set or should I get rid of it?


----------



## Judecious (Jan 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank                   you​


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *~~Housekeeping~~*
> 
> CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
> Kirin - Aggressor [77]
> ...



No logo please


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2011)

Both of you edit your posts and turn your sigs off!


----------



## master9738 (Jan 16, 2011)

* Request Type - Avy + Sig set [make the avy of lebron, and the sig of all 3 of them]
    * Worker - David
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Make the avy 150x150, if I can't then just make it 125x125.
    * Border - Make the avy border rounded and make the sig just like this  If you can make the seperate sections rounded then please do that
    * Effects - do what effect you want
    * Text - under each section on the sig, put their names. From left to right it's [LeBron] , [Wade] , [Bosh] without the brackets
    * Additonal Info - Make it crazy and something like your LeBron sig

Thank you in advance, but if you can't do it then . . . thanks for trying?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

tomoko


----------



## Synn (Jan 17, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
Kagura - Selva [79]
Praecipula - Synn [79]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Stark042 - Synn [79]
Godtachi - Synn [80]
master9738 - Synn [80]​


----------



## Tomokou (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you so much, it's gorgeous! ♥ Reps, credits and much love coming for you.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 18, 2011)

All requests will be completed tomorrow, I'm quite busy today.


----------



## Selva (Jan 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 











Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2011)

its BEAUTIFUL SELVA THANKS


----------



## Synn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Praecipula_ 






​




*Spoiler*: _Godtachi_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

~Will do the rest on Thursday.~​


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Praecipula_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jawsome 

Thanks mane.


----------



## Synn (Jan 18, 2011)

^ your sig 

Glad you like it :33


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd like a sig to be done, like the one Synn did for Saishin(just the character(s) and no background), but if you can I'd like you to hook it up a lil bit more lol.

It's when Naruto and his shadow clones in sage mode forms the Rasenshuriken. Chapter 432 page 02 
If that one is too difficult, then I wouldn't mind the first box on 432 page 01(when he's using Kage Bunshin)  or when Naruto is using the double rasengan in Boss Gama(?)'s mouth on chapter 432 page 16, for this one I just want the one the Naruto part, you can cut out the part with Deva and Boss Gama.

All of you are awesome at this, so It doesn't matter who does it for me.


----------



## Praecipula (Jan 19, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Praecipula_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so beautiful and lovely and ..and..and..I freaking love it!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2011)

Naruto Senju said:


> I'd like a sig to be done, like the one Synn did for Saishin(just the character(s) and no background), but if you can I'd like you to hook it up a lil bit more lol.
> 
> It's when Naruto and his shadow clones in sage mode forms the Rasenshuriken. Chapter 432 page 02
> If that one is too difficult, then I wouldn't mind the first box on 432 page 01(when he's using Kage Bunshin)  or when Naruto is using the double rasengan in Boss Gama(?)'s mouth on chapter 432 page 16, for this one I just want the one the Naruto part, you can cut out the part with Deva and Boss Gama.
> ...



Got you. ~



Praecipula said:


> This is so beautiful and lovely and ..and..and..I freaking love it!  Thank you so much!



Glad you like it :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 19, 2011)

Signature 0:28-0:36
can you white bold text at the bottom at 0:32 'Get A Glue?'

thank you


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 19, 2011)

Set request! For my manwhore lovey honey Davie :33

Size: senior
Stock: 
Borders: dotted
Text: "I'd withstand all of Hell to hold you hand"
Effect: the usual resizing


----------



## Selva (Jan 19, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Signature 0:28-0:36
> can you white bold text at the bottom at 0:32 'Get A Glue?'
> 
> thank you


I'm afraid I'm going to have to turn this request down. You asked for the exact same request in another shop.


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Stark042 - Synn [79]
master9738 - Synn [80]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [81]​


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 19, 2011)

Selva said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to turn this request down. You asked for the exact same request in another shop.



OK  I'll come back if he can't do it


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2011)

If I see another signature on, I swear I'll shoot someone. 

Seriously guys, follow the rules. I don't like to be a bitch, so don't make me become one.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys. I would like to use the following picture;


*Spoiler*: __ 




​




As my *avatar*. Senior sized (150x 150 IS senior sized right?). 

Problem is when I tried resizing it, it looked like shit. It was too dark, you couldn't make out any details (his sword looked like it was floating on its own) and the proportions were all wrong. 

I have no artistic or photoshop talents what so ever, so i was hoping perhaps you can find a way to ramp up the contrast or sharpen the image somehow. 

I'm not fussed at all whether it has a border or not, or who does it - its all up to the artists discretion. Just so long as it looks good.

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Hey guys. I would like to use the following picture;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




i'll see what i can do :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 19, 2011)

* Request Type - Set 
    * Worker - David :33
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Senior
    * Border - Whatever works
    * Effects - The effects that you think compliments the stock best 
    * Text - 
    * Additonal Info - Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> * Request Type - Set
> * Worker - David :33
> * Stock -
> * Size - Senior
> ...



Will do, Eli!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 20, 2011)

Can u do mine now :33
Aeon can't do it



Signature 0:28-0:36
can you white bold text at the bottom at 0:32 'Get A Glue?'

thank you


----------



## Ayana (Jan 20, 2011)

Sig for a senior member.
Avy 150 x 150 with Anko.
Just resize, no effects.


----------



## Selva (Jan 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hyper_Wolfy_


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2011)

Ayana said:


> Sig for a senior member.
> Avy 150 x 150 with Anko.
> Just resize, no effects.



Taking this one too.

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Stark042 - Synn [79]
master9738 - Synn [80]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [81]
The Bloody Nine - Kagura [81]
BrightlyDim - Synn [81]
Ayana - Synn [81]
​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 20, 2011)

Request: Set
Worker: Aggressor
Size: Jr
Stock: 

The design/effects I leave up to you as I suck with creativity. Just do what you think would look cool.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 20, 2011)

wow you guys are busy


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 20, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Stark042 - Synn [79]
master9738 - Synn [80]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [81]
The Bloody Nine - Kagura [81]
BrightlyDim - Synn [81]
Ayana - Synn [81]
Brotha Yasuji - Aggressor [81]

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Stark042_ 












​




*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _BrightlyDim_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Gaja (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello again 

* Request Type - Set 
* Worker - Whoever has time. 
* Stock - 
* Size - Senior
* Border - Whatever works
* Effects - Well I would like some effects that you think will work well with the image. 
* Text - I'd like to have a small "Gaja" written on the lower right part of the sig
* Additonal Info - I'd only like Blackwargreymon as material for the sig, the avatar could be his head, and the sig should be more vertical with his head and body. Thanks up front!


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 21, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Kirin - Aggressor [77]
Alisdragon - Aggressor [77]
KBL - Kagura [78]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
The Bloody Nine - Kagura [81]
BrightlyDim - Synn [81]
Ayana - Synn [81]
Brotha Yasuji - Aggressor [81]
Gaja - Aggressor [82]

​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks babe


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2011)

Ayana said:


> Thank you!





Desert Butterfly said:


> Thanks babe



No problem.


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2011)

master9738 said:


> I'm not there and I didn't get mine yet



Yours takes more time to complete than the others, that's why I didn't do it yet.

And for the last time, sigs off or I swear I'll start ignoring posts. Don't take it personally, though.


----------



## master9738 (Jan 21, 2011)

^ okay, but I wasn't on the list D:


----------



## Alien (Jan 21, 2011)

Damn you guys are busy. I'll be back in a couple of days.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stark042_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Syn, my man, you did the shit out my Set!!! Thank you soooooo much, it's freaking

Credit+REP!!!!!!!​


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kirin_ 










It looked bad semi rounded so I went with the dotted. Also I couldn't do a whole lot of effects as the stock had lighting already - so rendering it wasn't an option. If you want any changes please say so. Remember to rep and credit.





*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 







Used the first stock I found that was of high quality. If you don't like the stock just say so and I'll make you a new set. Remember to rep and credit.


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello. :3 Request for Synn, if that's all right.
Senior set.



Text: "Death's touch has never been so...unthreatening" and could you please make one WITHOUT the text as well? 

Oh, and dotted border, I guess.

Thanks! <3


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Stark042 - Synn [79]
master9738 - Synn [80]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Brotha Yasuji - Aggressor [81]
Goja - Aggressor [82]
Sakubo - Synn [82]
​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 22, 2011)

Are you guys still taking request?

If so, I'll just edit it in [I'm requestin Synn]


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 22, 2011)

If you are still taking, i have a sig request for Kagura



Do not resize it or anything. No transparancie. No border. Thanks, will rep and credit


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 22, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so awsome Aggressor, I love the set rep and credit to you.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 22, 2011)

Kirin said:


> You didn't add the text I wanted...
> 
> 
> Ans I would like you to decrease the intensity of the lightning effects, if you don't mine. Please...
> ...



Not a problem - I'll adjust it 



Alisdragon said:


> You are so awsome Aggressor, I love the set rep and credit to you.



Glad you liked it :33


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 23, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> Not a problem - I'll adjust it
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you liked it :33



Can't wait for my set. :33


----------



## Synn (Jan 23, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Are you guys still taking request?
> 
> If so, I'll just edit it in [I'm requestin Synn]



Sure, feel free to edit your post. 



Shichibukai said:


> Can't wait for my set. :33



Where's your request post? Also, turn your sig off or you'll be ignored.

*~~Housekeeping~~*

CosplayWizard - Newton [74]
Showtek - Aggressor [79]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Stark042 - Synn [79]
master9738 - Synn [80]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Brotha Yasuji - Aggressor [81]
Goja - Aggressor [82]
Sakubo - Synn [82]
Milkshake - Synn [82]
Gogeta - Kagura [82]
​


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> Sure, feel free to edit your post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aggressor is doing it, but it seems hes taking a little while on doing it, but that must means hes making sure hes doing a good job on it.

Sorry about the signature, just not used to doing it.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay Synnerz :3

Request: Set
Senior 
Stock: 
Border: Whatever fits
Avatar on Ino and/or both
Text: Anything that fits? Or None.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> If you are still taking, i have a sig request for Kagura
> 
> 
> 
> Do not resize it or anything. No transparancie. No border. Thanks, will rep and credit



umm i don't get your request 

wait if i do this your going to edit it to your own use  

even if you do cred me i don't like how you will shake it


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok sorry it's my own fault.


----------



## Synn (Jan 24, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Ok sorry it's my own fault.



Next time, remember to turn your sig off when posting in this thread. 

Selva is on hiatus and Frango was away too, but I'll contact him to see if he's back and if he can take your request. :33


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

[sp=@Hyper_Wolfy] 





sorry about the broken animation, but 10 seconds are too much [/sp]


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd hate to be a pain in the ass, but I requested 11 days ago and still haven't gotten it. Any way that Aggressor can get it to me soon?


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 26, 2011)

Guys please be patient I have been extremely busy with RL at the moment - your requests will be done by the end of the week. Please give me time guys.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> umm i don't get your request
> 
> wait if i do this your going to edit it to your own use
> 
> even if you do cred me i don't like how you will shake it



I really do not see what is the problem here

It is i who am gonna wear that set. If you do not like it you can simply block my sig from showing. I am trying as hard as i can to understand _why_ is that a problem, when i do not post in sections you do.


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _master9738_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sakubo_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



    * Request Type - Signature
    * Worker - Anyone
    * Stock -  (Please remove the "pippuri1" part and there's your stock)
    * Size - Senior 
    * Border - something that is noticable please
    * Effects - any cool effects 
    * Text - Pippuri1
    * Sub-Text - Blasphemy

Thanks.


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you <333


----------



## Synn (Jan 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _CosplayWizard_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Showtek - Aggressor [79]
ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Brotha Yasuji - Aggressor [81]
Goja - Aggressor [82]
Gogeta - Kagura [82]
Perseverance - Synn [83]
​


----------



## Alien (Jan 27, 2011)

FML i can't find my stock...


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 27, 2011)

It's great Synn ~  Thank you!

Though, is it possible to get a longer one with their bodies? If not, it's perfectly fine ;3


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> It's great Synn ~  Thank you!
> 
> Though, is it possible to get a longer one with their bodies? If not, it's perfectly fine ;3



Sure. Will do later today. :33


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Showtek_ 









Sorry about the wait - remember to rep and cred.




Kirin your edit to your set will be done this weekend along with the rest of the requests.


----------



## Ayana (Jan 28, 2011)

For you, Synn.
:ho

Avy: 150 x 150 with the girl
Sig: resized for a senior member.
Some delicate effects, not too much.


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Brotha Yasuji - Aggressor [81]
Goja - Aggressor [82]
Gogeta - Kagura [82]
Perseverance - Synn [83]
Ayana - Synn [84]
​


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 28, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Showtek_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, great fucking job. The effects are sick.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 28, 2011)

synn 

set make it adorable (not too many effects please)

avy on the tall girl in the back 170 x 22o and 150 x 150

dotted white borders 

on it have " Let this beautiful sunlight brighten our future"

also have in small text " the prince " near the long haired girl  "and her Princess " near the short haired girl"


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Brotha Yasuji - Aggressor [81]
Goja - Aggressor [82]
Gogeta - Kagura [82]
Perseverance - Synn [83]
Ayana - Synn [84]
Kagura - Synn [84]
​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 29, 2011)

*Avatar Request*


Can you add a border. Also resize it to normal avatar size.

*Signature Request*
Muu signature


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

^ Sig off or that post will just be ignored.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 29, 2011)

Request for Synn

Type: Set

Can you do that thing where you have two pictures in your sig but the same effect is done to them? Sorry if I'm being vague


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Can the one of Knuckles (the first one) be used for the avatar please?

Thanks matey


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Brotha Yasuji - Aggressor [81]
Goja - Aggressor [82]
Gogeta - Kagura [82]
Perseverance - Synn [83]
Ayana - Synn [84]
Kagura - Synn [84]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [84]
-JT- - Synn [84]

​


----------



## -JT- (Jan 29, 2011)

You know what I meant right?


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

-JT- said:


> You know what I meant right?



In separate panels like the one I made for Majin Lu?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep. Sorry for the bother


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Perseverance_ 



Sorry if it doesn't look great, I really can't work with LQ stocks... 
​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Jan 29, 2011)

Again I'm amazed, thank you.


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

Ayana said:


> Again I'm amazed, thank you.



Kept it 'soft' like you asked. 

Glad you like it, darling


----------



## CosplayWizard (Jan 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _CosplayWizard_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks wonderful Synn thank you.


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

CosplayWizard said:


> It looks wonderful Synn thank you.



Glad you like it. 

Don't forget to rep&credit~


----------



## Aleeight (Jan 29, 2011)

* Request Type -Set
    * Worker - Kagura
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Junior
    * Border - Your choice
    * Effects - soft, yet colorful
    * Text -_ I'll be there before the story ends._
Font: Your choice
    * Additonal Info -For avatar, focus on Shuurei or the woman in the art. Include her book in the avy due to my text. Thank you so much ahead of time!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 29, 2011)

Aleeight said:


> * Request Type -Set
> * Worker - Kagura
> * Stock -
> * Size - Junior
> ...



will do 

ohh btw not doing gotega (unless he wears it and doesn't edit it )


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Brotha Yasuji - Aggressor [81]
Goja - Aggressor [82]
Gogeta - Kagura [82]
Kagura - Synn [84]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [84]
-JT- - Synn [84]
Aleeight - Kagura [84]


Discuss the matter with Gogeta, Ariel. :33 If he's going to edit it, then feel free to turn it down. I won't interfere.
​


----------



## Aleeight (Jan 29, 2011)

^Thank you! It's wonderful!


----------



## Judecious (Jan 31, 2011)

Set, and one 150x200 avatar
Worker-Anyone free
Stock-
Text-Gaara of the Desert
Borders-rounded
Effects-don't really care


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Set, and one 150x200 avatar
> Worker-Anyone free
> Stock-
> Text-Gaara of the Desert
> ...



la taking :33


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

ソラのシン-사마 - Aggressor [79]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Brotha Yasuji - Aggressor [81]
Goja - Aggressor [82]
Gogeta - Kagura [82]
Kagura - Synn [84]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [84]
-JT- - Synn [84]
Judecious - Kagura [84]

​


----------



## KBL (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagura, i'm back but for some reason the set you made me, the sig doens't work .


This one.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

KBL said:


> Kagura, i'm back but for some reason the set you made me, the sig doens't work .
> 
> 
> 
> This one.



WHAT 

here


----------



## KBL (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Trix13 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Type*: Banner
*Size*: You tell me
*Worker*: Anyone free?
*Border*: IF it helps
*Style*: Rectanglish
*Stock*: Link1: 

Link2: 

*
Idea*: First of all, thank you... I'm looking to make a One Piece mafia banner! What I would LIKE! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Out of Link1*: "Strong World" removed and replaced with "Club Edition". Similar font please. 

And "MAFIA" in all caps, with a squarish font Making a blend of the rest of the characters.  Starting from Sajin, left side, to Zoro, right side. Leaving Luffy at top.

Now combining link 2, I want them to "Overshadow" how you mix and dice it, I don't care. Though they need toseem like a dark brewing cloud over the heroes. Not all characters needed to be used... A banner will seem nice, then again I'm not making it so it's up to you. ANyways. Thank you! 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Gaja (Feb 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is an awesome set 

Anyway I hope me posting in here doesn't make me sound like a douche, but it's been more that ten days since my request. And in the rules it says that after that much time you can ask about your request. Just asking 



> Hello again
> 
> * Request Type - Set
> * Worker - Whoever has time.
> ...



Here is the request if it's needed.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 2, 2011)

It's been over 10 days and I'm noticing that Aggressor is now on hiatus.

Is it ok if someone else does my set?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danm  thats epic


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2011)

Gaja said:


> That is an awesome set
> 
> Anyway I hope me posting in here doesn't make me sound like a douche, but it's been more that ten days since my request. And in the rules it says that after that much time you can ask about your request. Just asking
> 
> ...





Brotha Yasuji said:


> It's been over 10 days and I'm noticing that Aggressor is now on hiatus.
> 
> Is it ok if someone else does my set?



I got both of you. Sorry for the delay. 



Kagura said:


> danm  thats epic



Glad you like it :33


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2011)

dont do gajas he already got a set of the same pic at atlantics shop


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry for coming and complaining like that.

It's just that Aggressor said like twice they were almost done and then just goes on hiatus.

Thank you very much Synn. I'm noticing you have a lot though, I can take it to another shop if it will lighten your work load.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2011)

i'll do it 

im not that bad im good


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> dont do gajas he already got a set of the same pic at atlantics shop



I had no idea. Thanks for letting me know, Ariel. :33



Brotha Yasuji said:


> Sorry for coming and complaining like that.
> 
> It's just that Aggressor said like twice they were almost done and then just goes on hiatus.
> 
> Thank you very much Synn. I'm noticing you have a lot though, I can take it to another shop if it will lighten your work load.



No, it's okay.  I'll get all my requests done by Friday. Yours is coming up next.



Kagura said:


> i'll do it
> 
> im not that bad im good



Mind doing *ソラのシン-사마*'s request too, itsy? 

EDIT: nvm, I'll give this one to Frango.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> I had no idea. Thanks for letting me know, Ariel. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, thank you very much.

Here it is again so you don't have to look for it:

Request: Set
Size: Jr
Stock: 

The design/effects I leave up to you as I suck with creativity. Just do what you think would look cool. Make it look dark-ish though.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2011)

^ i got it OMG RIN LEN 


sure and just for all of you to know IV GOTTEN BETTER you can cheack my works in the give away but heres one example


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. Thanks.  

Will credit and rep after 24 hours.


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

ソラのシン-사마 - Frango [79]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Brotha Yasuji - Kagura [81]
Goja - Aggressor [82]
Gogeta - Kagura [82]
-JT- - Synn [84]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [84]

​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ i got it OMG RIN LEN
> 
> 
> sure and just for all of you to know IV GOTTEN BETTER you can cheack my works in the give away but heres one example



No, actually it's a human representation of Gorre from .hack.

I looked at your work and it looks good but it all looks too "light" (for the lack of a better word).

Can you keep with the dark look that I want?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2011)

yup


----------



## Gaja (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I got that set a couple of days later, since Aggresor was no where to be found. I apologize if that is against the rules. I asked since your works are always awesome/epic. 

Anyway if we are to scrap that I'd like to post a new request.

*Request Type* - Set 
*Worker* - Synn 
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - Whatever works
*Effects* - Well if you feel some effects would make it even better, please feel free to add them. 
*Text* - None thank you.
*Additonal Info* - Well for the avatar take whatever you'd like. But for the sig I would certainly like the transformers, Hatsune and the little Swablu. However you do it is up to you. 

And repped ya already


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> yup



Looks good.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2011)

just be sure to rep and cred


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2011)

Gaja said:


> Well I got that set a couple of days later, since Aggresor was no where to be found. I apologize if that is against the rules. I asked since your works are always awesome/epic.
> 
> Anyway if we are to scrap that I'd like to post a new request.
> 
> ...



Sig off first


----------



## Gaja (Feb 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> Sig off first



I apologize, edited.


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

ソラのシン-사마 - Frango [79]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
-JT- - Synn [84]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Gaja - Synn [86]

​


----------



## rice (Feb 3, 2011)

ソラのシン-사마 said:


> Would like to request a set loves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got this  will edit this post later with the set


----------



## Fear (Feb 3, 2011)

For Synn. Just an avy please.

*Size: *150x150 (Will use once I am senior)
*Border: *Dotted.
*Effects: *Make it look evil. Try make the eyes glow extra red if you can.
*Stock: *[]

Thanks.


----------



## Devil Bringer (Feb 3, 2011)

* Request Type - Set
    * Worker - Anyone
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Junior
    * Border - Dashed Border
    * Effects - Give it a red tint and make it look kinda grainy, I guess.  Like .
    * Text - "Come to Mount Silver, if you think you're strong enough."
    * Additonal Info - N/A

Sorry if this is a bit much


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2011)

Devil Bringer said:


> * Request Type - Set
> * Worker - Anyone
> * Stock -
> * Size - Junior
> ...



taking :33


----------



## Synn (Feb 3, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

ソラのシン-사마 - Frango [79]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
-JT- - Synn [84]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Gaja - Synn [86]
Fear - Synn [86]
Devil Bringer - Kagura [86]

​


----------



## rice (Feb 3, 2011)

[sp=@ソラのシン-사마]



Please tell me if you'd like any changes made to it, since I saved the PSD file [/sp]


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Feb 3, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@ソラのシン-사마]
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me if you'd like any changes made to it, since I saved the PSD file [/sp]



None! I love eeeet! pek


----------



## Duffy (Feb 3, 2011)

Requesting: A set

Ava
Size: 150x150
boarder: Dotted
Effect: Ya but try not too change too much if that's possible
Note: If you could get rib of all the text in the pic and the current black boarder. And try focusing the avatar more so on itachi. 

Sig: 400x400
Boarder: Dotted
Txt: "Browse" some where in there
Effect: freestyle 
Note: If you could take out the current text and black boarder, that's all.

thanks


----------



## Synn (Feb 3, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

ソラのシン-사마 - Frango [79]
Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
-JT- - Synn [84]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Gaja - Synn [86]
Fear - Synn [86]
Devil Bringer - Kagura [86]
Duffy - Synn [87]

​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Feb 3, 2011)

*REQUEST*

*Request Type* - Set  
*Worker* - Don't care 
*Stock* 
*Size* - Senior for AVA, original size for sig(or a little bigger, doesn't matter) 
*Border* - Artist choice 
*Effects* - Make it cool, Artist choice again 
*Text* - Put my username on it. (Sajin Komamura) 
*Additional Info* - Remember I want a set so please make a AVA and Sig of this pic. TY in advance and ofcourse rep will be awarded. *<(^_^)>*


----------



## Empathy (Feb 4, 2011)

*Request Type:* Set

*Worker: * Doesn't matter, just as long as you know you can do the set good  

*Stock: * 

 *Size: * Junior(maybe a little smaller if possible so I can make some room for a few small things if possible, if not its fine

 *Border: * Rounded around the edges please :33

 *Effects: * Whatever you think will make it look cool

Thats all, hope you make it look great/cool, if you decicde to do my request and of course rep and cred will be given, thank you for your time


----------



## Synn (Feb 5, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
-JT- - Synn [84]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Gaja - Synn [86]
Fear - Synn [86]
Devil Bringer - Kagura [86]
Duffy - Synn [87]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [87]
★No Ceilings★ - Synn [87]

NO MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Synn (Feb 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Gaja_ 






​


Rep&Credit​


----------



## Duffy (Feb 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Duffy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're perfect. Thank you


----------



## Gaja (Feb 5, 2011)

Divine Design, it's the way to go. Thank you Synn, credited you guys, and +rep is there.


----------



## Synn (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad you guys like


----------



## Synn (Feb 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _-JT-_ 










​


Rep&Credit​


----------



## Ayana (Feb 5, 2011)

David, I hope you won't mind if I ask you for a new set.
:ho

Set and avy for a senior member (avy with the girl), mild effects, the way I like. You know how to please me.


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Devil Bringer - Kagura [86]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [87]
★No Ceilings★ - Synn [87]
Ayana - Synn [87]
​


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set 
*Worke*r - Synn
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Junior
*Border* - Dotted
*Effects* - Whatever you think looks cool
*Text *- Gear Second (if you think it fits the sig)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Devil Bringer - Kagura [86]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [87]
★No Ceilings★ - Synn [87]
Ayana - Synn [87]
Gear Second - Synn [87]
​


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Feb 6, 2011)

Request Type - Set 
Worker - Synn
stock:

Size - senior
Border - as you like
Effects - go crazy.xD
Text - on the picture write: Commander general Gaara.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Devil Bringer - Kagura [86]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [87]
★No Ceilings★ - Synn [87]
Ayana - Synn [87]
Gear Second - Synn [87]
Kazekage Gaara - Synn [87]

NO MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gear Second_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _★No Ceilings★_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_ 






​


Rep&Credit​


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 6, 2011)

God bless you and your kickass sets i love ya and your work im feeling so happy now.
Thanks a lot.

+Rep'd


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Feb 6, 2011)

It came out even better than I imagined it.  TYVM Synn, I will be coming back here again for my future set needs. 

*+reps*


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2011)

Gear Second said:


> God bless you and your kickass sets i love ya and your work im feeling so happy now.
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> +Rep'd





Sajin Komamura said:


> It came out even better than I imagined it.  TYVM Synn, I will be coming back here again for my future set needs.
> 
> *+reps*



Aww, I'm glad you guys like your set


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




​


Rep&Credit

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Devil Bringer - Kagura [86]
Kazekage Gaara - Synn [87]
​


----------



## Ayana (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2011)

Ayana said:


> Thank you.



You're welcome


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

synn 

badass but pretty (not too many effects and not TOO sharp



dotted white borders 

150x150 and 170x220

on sig " to me my duty is to protect not to kill"


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Devil Bringer - Kagura [86]
Kazekage Gaara - Synn [87]
Kagura - Synn [88]​


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






​


Rep&Credit

Will do more tonight, as I'm about to leave~​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks will wear soon.. :33


----------



## Slam Demon (Feb 7, 2011)

Request Type - Banner
Worker - Anyone 
Stock - 

Size - 468 x 60
Border - No boarder.
Effects - No effects.
Text - Where Amazing Happens
Additonal Info - I'd like a plain black background with a small NBA logo on the far left and then the motto "Where Amazing Happens" to the right of it, making sure you use all of the space. 

An example:


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2011)

Medgehog said:


> Request Type - Banner
> Worker - Anyone
> Stock -
> 
> ...



I got this~


----------



## Slam Demon (Feb 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> I got this~



Thank you. 

I apologize for not putting please on my request, it's not like me to forget my manners.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 7, 2011)

Type: Set
Stock: []
Size: Senior
Border: Black line border
Text: Strike Freedom in a font that fits it well.
Specifics: Just make it look bad ass. 

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 7, 2011)

*Request:*Avatar
*Image:*
*Size:* Senior. 
*Worker:* Synn

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2011)

*Origami* is now a worker at our shop, so feel free to request. Here are some of .

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Devil Bringer - Kagura [86]
Kazekage Gaara - Synn [87]
Medgehog - Synn [88]
Shichibukai - Origami [88]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [88]
​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

Shichibukai  already requested the same thing at origami shop


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Shichibukai  already requested the same thing at origami shop



Which I deleted and moved here. Besides, Origami is going to work on it anyways, so this post was pointless. 

Sorry for the confusion, everyone.


----------



## NecroAngel (Feb 7, 2011)

*Request Type*: Set
*Stock*:  - Zabuza, specifically.
*Size*: Sig should be 400x100 or so, and avatar 150x150 and 200x200
*Additional info*: Don't make it too brightly coloured please.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

^i will take this 

all my request will be up by tommorow


----------



## Fear (Feb 7, 2011)

For Synn.
*
Request:* Banner
*Effects:* Up to you.
*Text: *''Transformers Mafia Game - Sign-up thread'' (Try to use  font if you don't have it. It's number 133 the Transformers font)
*Border:* Dotted.
*Stock: *[] 

Could you also resize and remove the existing text please. Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [80]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [85]
Devil Bringer - Kagura [86]
Kazekage Gaara - Synn [87]
Medgehog - Synn [88]
Shichibukai - Origami [88]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [88]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Fear - Synn [88]
​


----------



## Origami (Feb 8, 2011)

Pick up: 


*Spoiler*: _Shichibukai_ 




Why did you do that? I was working on it anyway. v.v Should I post this on my shop as well?






​


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 8, 2011)

Origami said:


> Pick up:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Shichibukai_
> ...



This is great and I couldn't be more happy with it, but when I put font I meant the font that you were going to put 'Strike Freedom' in, not that as the actual text on the signature.  If you could just remove that it would be great!

I'll give you the rep now, though.

Thanks again, Origami!


----------



## Origami (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh wow, I feel pretty .. stupid. Well, I can't really take it off, I don't save things >.> 
It kind of fits, don't you think? Strike freedom in a font that suits it well. Gives a poetic meaning. 

I'll see if I can make up another one if you'd like.​


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 8, 2011)

Origami said:


> Oh wow, I feel pretty .. stupid. Well, I can't really take it off, I don't save things >.>
> It kind of fits, don't you think? Strike freedom in a font that suits it well. Gives a poetic meaning.
> 
> I'll see if I can make up another one if you'd like.​



Don't sweat it, it's my fault for not being clear about it. And your right, it does kind of give it a poetic feel to it, so I'll keep this one. Thanks Origami.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 9, 2011)

* Set
    * Worker: Don't care because you're all cool.
    * Stock: 
    * Size: Senior? I qualify but I don't care about the size, really...
    * Border: Do what you think works.
    * Effects: Do what you think works.
    * Text: Either "Cecil and Kain" or "Sin and Redemption" somewhere.
    * Additional: It would be nice if you got rid of the IV in the corner somehow.  Avatar should be cropped to show the face of the person on the left.  Other than that, do whatever you wish.

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> * Set
> * Worker: Don't care because you're all cool.
> * Stock:
> * Size: Senior? I qualify but I don't care about the size, really...
> ...



I'll take this one. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2011)

devil


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kazekage Gaara_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Medgehog_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 9, 2011)

Request Type- Set
Worker- Synn
Sig Stock-  
Avatar Stock - Just Nel  
Size- Senior
Border- black 1px; white 2px; normal line.
Effects- your choice.


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Gaawa-chan_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you!!! It looks awesome! 


+ reps


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Thank you!!! It looks awesome!
> 
> 
> + reps



Glad you like it. :33 Also, turn your sig off please.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gaawa-chan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kool-Aid_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]​


Gaawa-chan said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome. :33


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kool-Aid_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that's awesome

thanks :3


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> that's awesome
> 
> thanks :3



No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## Semplice (Feb 9, 2011)

Request:

Junior-sized set from any one of you fine folks.  Stock:  

Effects:  Just make it pretty :3


----------



## Synn (Feb 10, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> Request:
> 
> Junior-sized set from any one of you fine folks.  Stock:
> 
> Effects:  Just make it pretty :3



Sig off or I will ignore your post.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> Request:
> 
> Junior-sized set from any one of you fine folks.  Stock:
> 
> Effects:  Just make it pretty :3



i'll do it but sig off please


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Feb 10, 2011)

*Request #2*

I'm back again with another request.  Take your time with this request, I am in no hurry.



*Request Type* - Set  
*Worker* - Don't care 
*Stock* 
*Size* - Senior for AVA, I like my sigs BIG(almost to the cap height and width). 
*Border* - Artist choice 
*Effects* - Make it cool, Artist choice again 
*Text* - Put my username on it. (Sajin Komamura) 
*Additional Info* - Kyuubi(the fox) is the main attention and not the guy in the background. Please keep that in mind when creating my set.

Remember I want a set so please make a AVA and Sig of this pic. TY in advance and ofcourse rep will be awarded. *<(^_^)>*


----------



## Synn (Feb 10, 2011)

Ice. said:


> hey dude can you make a set for me with this as my avatar (150x150)
> 
> 
> and this as my sig



These stocks are a bit LQ, but I'll see what I can do. :33



Sajin Komamura said:


> I'm back again with another request.  Take your time with this request, I am in no hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking.


----------



## Synn (Feb 10, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Ice. - Synn [88]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [88]
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 11, 2011)

Request Type - Set 
Worker - Anyone
Stock   
Size - Junior
Border - Artist choice 
Effects - Artist choice 
Text - Alis Morioka, Gothic style
Additonal Info - Make it looks awesome


----------



## Ayana (Feb 12, 2011)

For Synn

No effects, avatar 150 x 150 with the girl, sig resized for a senior member.
You can cut out the lower part with the text and add somewhere this one: Because I Love You...


----------



## Laix (Feb 12, 2011)

*Request Type -* Set
*Worker -* Synn. 
*Stock -*

*Size -* Junior
*Border -* Your choice.
*Effects -* Your choice.
*Text -* _Oerba Dia Vanille_ [and then in a slightly smaller font] _Miracles are things we make for ourselves, here and now._
*Additonal Info -* Make it bubbly and bright to match her personality.


----------



## Synn (Feb 12, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Ice. - Synn [88]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [88]
Alisdragon - Origami [90]
Ayana - Synn [90]
Laix - Synn [90]
​


----------



## Synn (Feb 12, 2011)

Fear said:


> Question, do you guys do usertitles?



It depends on what you want, but yeah we do usertitles.


----------



## Fear (Feb 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> It depends on what you want, but yeah we do usertitles.



Ok cool. I will PM the details to you since it might be quite a big request and to see if you would actually take it.

Rep will still be given of course.


----------



## Synn (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Laix_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

will do more after dinner~​


----------



## Ayana (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you...
:33


----------



## Laix (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Feb 12, 2011)

Ayana said:


> Thank you...
> :33





Laix said:


> Thanks.



You're welcome.


----------



## On and On (Feb 12, 2011)

* *Request Type* - set
    * *Worker* - i don't care
    * *Stock* -  ; 
    * *Size* - 150x150 avy, keep sig same width but remove access height.
    * *Border* - only on the avy; black 1px dots
    * *Effects* - hmm.. if you would like to try one of the _sig_ there you _desaturate_ it somewhat and then _duplicate_ the image on top of it again and set it to "_soft light_" or so, that'd be really fat. i'd like to see what it looks like. that and a normal colored sig pwease 

maybe _sharpen the avy_ a little bit, and give it a 1px black and white dotted border
    * *Text* - none
    * *Additonal Info* - *transparent sig*. no shadow from the image, plz


Thanks! 

I won't be able to use a computer tomorrow (library's closed) but I'll be able to get it Monday around this time, so plz don't trash


----------



## wes (Feb 13, 2011)

i think this request might be a bit too complicated 

Request Type - Transparency/sig

Worker - Synn

Stock - 





Size - Senior

Additonal Info -

i would like both these pics to be in 1 transparent sig, but that it looks like the front of the car is aligned to the left and the rear of the car to the right 

and if its possible to make both pics of the car the same size because i think the pic of the front is a bit bigger then the back

hope you accept my weird request


----------



## Synn (Feb 13, 2011)

Jonathan Reis said:


> i think this request might be a bit too complicated
> 
> Request Type - Transparency/sig
> 
> ...



I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 13, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - /.
*Size* - Senior.
*Border* - Normal squared one.
*Effects* - Similar to  If that isn't possible, it's at your discretion.
*Text* - N/A
*Additonal Info* - N/A
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Feb 14, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
Judecious - Kagura [84]
Trix13 - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Ice. - Synn [88]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [88]
Alisdragon - Origami [90]
The Comedian - Origami [90]
Jonathan Reis - Synn [90]
Lord of Thunder - Synn [90]

NO MORE REQUESTS!

​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2011)

Jud


----------



## Judecious (Feb 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jud



Looks Great


----------



## Synn (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wanted to let you all know that exams are finally over, so I'll complete some requests tomorrow. :33

Sorry I kept you waiting so long, guys.


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Trix13_ 



Don't know if this is what you wanted; your post was really confusing. :{ Let me know if you want anything changed...


​



*Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Jonathan Reis_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Indignation_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Feb 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THX YOUR THE BEST!*


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2011)

Sajin Komamura said:


> *THX YOUR THE BEST!*





Indignation said:


> Sweet, rep incoming.



No problem. 

Indignation, your sig.


----------



## Master (Feb 22, 2011)

A set request 



No text.

Do whatever you want with effects/border.
(I am not sure wether it would be better with effects or just a transparencie)
Oh, and that is for the ava. 



This is for the sig :



Just a transparencie. Thanks 
No Text, no Border

Huge thanks :33 For whoever can make it


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> No problem.
> 
> Indignation, your sig.



Completely forgot, fixed.


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Ice. - Synn [88]
Alisdragon - Origami [90]
The Comedian - Origami [90]
Getsuga - Synn [91]

​


----------



## wes (Feb 22, 2011)

thats not kinda what i meant in my request 

il rep u but u can put it in giveaway's


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2011)

Jonathan Reis said:


> thats not kinda what i meant in my request
> 
> il rep u but u can put it in giveaway's



Then what did you mean?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 22, 2011)

Worker - Synn

*Signature Request*

Images



Text
THEY SHOULD BE PROUD TO HAVE CAUGHT MUU, THE SECOND TSUCHIKAGE.

^I want this text to go on Tsuchikage picture. I want it in the same text style and size as the other text on Kinkuku picture.

Kakashi Hatake

^I want my username on top of Kinkaku image in the little black space. I want the text to be very small.

Size
Senior Set

Description
Basically I lost the image on photobucket, I can't find it anymore so I'll explain it how I want it. 
I want those two image to be combined. I want it to be in comic style, like it is in Naruto Manga. Can you also add any effects you think will make it look better. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Feb 22, 2011)

Request for Synn please.

I dont have any requests except for a standard ava and sig size(: Do with it what you do best!


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Ice. - Synn [88]
Alisdragon - Origami [90]
The Comedian - Origami [90]
Getsuga - Synn [91]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [91]
PewPewSoulEater - Synn [91]

​


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ice._ 




​



*Spoiler*: _PewPewSoulEater_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Feb 23, 2011)

Your sir, are the best. Thanks so much!


----------



## Deadway (Feb 24, 2011)

Edit: Ignore my request, I'll ask for an edit some other time. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2011)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Your sir, are the best. Thanks so much!



Glad you like it. :33



Il Void said:


> Yo,
> Heard I could get some pretty fancy looking sig/avatars here.
> I did a little lurking and found that this would be the nicest style
> Image:
> ...



Sig off first, please.


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2011)

Il Void said:


> My bad, done.



Edit your two posts and turn your sig off; otherwise I'll skip your request.


----------



## Rosie (Feb 25, 2011)

David, I miss your work  So I bring a _hot_ request for you 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Minimal, but _hot_. Probably just some light effects. Whatever you think looks good.
Text: "Burn until there's nothing left"


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Alisdragon - Origami [90]
The Comedian - Origami [90]
Getsuga - Synn [91]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [91]
Rosie - Synn [91]
​


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 25, 2011)

Honey  it's time for a smexy set 

Stock: 

Size: senior
Effects: transparent sig 
Borders: dotted

Thankies


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Getsuga_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 25, 2011)

It's been awhile, I know you are doing great work and also busy. But I just wanted to ask about my set.


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


Alisdragon said:


> It's been awhile, I know you are doing great work and also busy. But I just wanted to ask about my set.



I will contact Origami. Sorry to keep you waiting...


----------



## Master (Feb 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Getsuga_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God-like
I love it, good job


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2011)

Getsuga said:


> God-like
> I love it, good job



Glad you like it. :] Don't forget to rep !


----------



## Judecious (Feb 25, 2011)

Worker-Synn
Request-set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 ava
Borders-dotted
effect-something nice
Text-fuck off
Stock


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Alisdragon - Origami [90]
The Comedian - Origami [90]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [92]
Judecious - Synn [92]
​


----------



## Master (Feb 25, 2011)

Also Synn may i "swap" the sig and ava? Or mess with them? Since Yoruichi's hawtness can not be shown on just that... 125x125 place. Since you already worked your ass off at the signature, and i do not mean to disrespect you. Thanks


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2011)

Getsuga said:


> Also Synn may i "swap" the sig and ava? Or mess with them? Since Yoruichi's hawtness can not be shown on just that... 125x125 place. Since you already worked your ass off at the signature, and i do not mean to disrespect you. Thanks



What do you mean by "swap" the sig and ava?


----------



## Master (Feb 25, 2011)

Well to make an ava out of the sig and from the original ava pic to make a sig
I mean, myself, lol


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2011)

Getsuga said:


> Well to make an ava out of the sig and from the original ava pic to make a sig
> I mean, myself, lol



Oh yeah, sure. Feel free to edit them as you wish ~ :33


----------



## Rosie (Feb 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


You're the best, love. Thanks


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.Fuckin.Hell.Yes. *le fap*
I'm totally distance-glomping you for this 

Edit: Damn, I'll rep you tomorrow <.<


----------



## Synn (Feb 26, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Alisdragon - Origami [90]
The Comedian - Origami [90]
​


Rosie said:


> You're the best, love. Thanks <3



Aww.  You're welcome, darling 



Desert Butterfly said:


> Oh.Fuckin.Hell.Yes. *le fap*
> I'm totally distance-glomping you for this



Glad you like it, honey.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 26, 2011)

Do you guys remove Watermarks and remove/add text when you do sets ? I could edit that in the stock myself, but it'd be hard .


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

sig off and show me the stock


----------



## Synn (Feb 26, 2011)

★No Ceilings★ said:


> Do you guys remove Watermarks and remove/add text when you do sets ? I could edit that in the stock myself, but it'd be hard .



Removing watermarks violates a rule of the Hidden Village of Art , which we do not encourage or support in any way. Unless you are going to give full credit to the rightful owner of said stock, I'll contact a section Mod and see if they grant us permission to do so.

Either way, feel free to post your request.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 26, 2011)

*Request Type:* Set. Avatar focuses on the guy on the left holding binoculars. 

*Worker:* I don't know, i guess someone who knows how to handle images like this. (not picky) 

*Stock:* 


*Size:* Senior.

*Border:* I'll leave that to you guys.

*Effects:* Also up to you, in my opinion it's not really needed to modify it to much.

*Text:* Not needed.

*Additional Info:* Don't rush, i can wait for a good result.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

can do


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> can do



Really fast reply, AGAIN....


----------



## Empathy (Feb 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> Removing watermarks violates a rule of the Hidden Village of Art , which we do not encourage or support in any way. Unless you are going to give full credit to the rightful owner of said stock, I'll contact a section Mod and see if they grant us permission to do so.
> 
> Either way, feel free to post your request.



Oh, I see , all right I'll have to use a different one then. I'll request here later  .


----------



## Mio (Feb 27, 2011)

*Request Type* - Signature
*Worker* - Any of you would do just fine
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - Dotted
*Effects* - Whichever looks the best!
​


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Alisdragon - Origami [90]
The Comedian - Origami [90]
Deathgun - Kagura [92]
Mio - Synn [93]
​


Kagura said:


> can do



Don't forget that you still have two pending requests.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

I know i know and they will be done today


----------



## Panos (Feb 27, 2011)

Avatar: 

Senior size.


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2011)

Panos said:


> Avatar:
> 
> Senior size.



I'll take this one as well.


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mio_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Panos_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Alisdragon - Frango [90]
The Comedian - Frango [90]
Deathgun - Kagura [92]

​


----------



## rice (Feb 28, 2011)

[sp=@The Comedian]  



[/sp]

[sp=@Alisdragon] 

[/sp]


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 28, 2011)

I love it, thankyou so much.


----------



## Synn (Feb 28, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Deathgun - Kagura [92]

​


----------



## Synn (Feb 28, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Deathgun - Kagura [92]
Hyper_Wolfy - Frango [93]

​


----------



## Judecious (Feb 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you             .


----------



## Synn (Feb 28, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Thank you             .



No problem. Don't forget to rep ! :3


----------



## Ayana (Mar 1, 2011)

David, I have a small request for you.
:33
Avy: 150 x 150

Set for a senior member.


Mild effect, just like usual.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Mar 1, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Deathgun - Kagura [92]
Hyper_Wolfy - Frango [93]
Ayana - Synn [93]

​


----------



## Momoka (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi :33

I want to make a request

Sig:
Stock: 
Effects: None
border: Rounded
Size: 300 × 227

Ava:
Stock: same
size: 150x150
Effects: None
border: Rounded

Thank you :33


edit: Hey, I have a question. Idk, but am I only limited to 150x150 avy or can I still get 150 × 200 avy since I'm a senior member? Or is the 150x200 just limited to a very few people?


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi 
Ok.

 ♥ Request Type - set
 ♥ Worker - Synn
 ♥ Stock - 
 ♥ Size - senior for the avatar, 465 px height for the signature.
 ♥ Border - rounded
 ♥ Effects - lightened up just a little. Neutral background plzu.
 ♥ Text - _never did no harm_
 ♥ Additonal Info - I don't want lots of effects... I mean, it shouldn't be just plain, but no flamboyant curlicues and spots and the like. Just simple plzu.


----------



## Synn (Mar 1, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Deathgun - Kagura [92]
Hyper_Wolfy - Frango [93]
Ayana - Synn [93]
Momoka - Frango or Selva [93]
Quincy James - Synn [93]

​


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Whoever wants to.
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Border - Whatever the worker thinks will... work.
Effects - See above
Text - Can I get a version without text and a version with the word 'Nightingale' in a style the worker deems fitting?


----------



## rice (Mar 2, 2011)

[sp=@Hyper_Wolfy] 

[/sp]

[sp=@Momoka] the 150x200 avatar is only for specific members of the forum who contributed the most or won a contest 





im sorry if this looks like a slide show, but a 17 seconds gif cannot be made into a set unless you want it super low quality.[/sp]


----------



## Synn (Mar 2, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Deathgun - Kagura [92]
Ayana - Synn [93]
Quincy James - Synn [93]
Gaawa-chan - Synn [94]

​


----------



## NecroAngel (Mar 3, 2011)

So it's been  since my request. Has Kagura forgotten about me? If she doesn't want to do it, would you mind doing it, Synn? I did originally request you anyway.


----------



## Synn (Mar 3, 2011)

NecroAngel said:


> So it's been  since my request. Has Kagura forgotten about me? If she doesn't want to do it, would you mind doing it, Synn? I did originally request you anyway.



I'll wait for her reply first and if she doesn't want to do it, I will.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2011)

im doing it its just iv been busy.....it will be done around the weekend promise


----------



## うずまきナルト (Mar 4, 2011)

Has there been any progress made upon my request?


----------



## Synn (Mar 4, 2011)

Naruto Senju said:


> Has there been any progress made upon my request?



I've got the render a few days ago, even though the edges are a bit crappy. It's the best I could get anyway, so I'll do it on Saturday since I'm going out tonight.

Again, I'm sorry for the long delay.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 4, 2011)

Request for my lovely David. No rush :33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: lights and for the background I was thinking something along the lines of caution tape esque. Like have the words "caution" and "warning" be all over the background, not too much though. And keep the colors the same green and orange from the stock (maybe a little black too). Let me know if you need me to explain this a little more. 
I guess kind of like this style  but you don't have to actually use a caution tape just the crisscrossing style with the words.
Text: Like I said above the words "caution" and "warning" in the background.

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Mar 4, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Deathgun - Kagura [92]
Ayana - Synn [93]
Quincy James - Synn [93]
Gaawa-chan - Synn [94]
Rosie - Synn [94]

​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Mar 5, 2011)

You know the Drill. :33

*Request Type* - Set  
*Worker* - Don't care 
*Stock* 
*Size* - Senior for AVA, make my sig BIG as usual.  
*Border* - Artist choice 
*Effects* - Make it cool, Artist choice again 
*Text* - Put my username on it. (*Sajin Komamura*)
*Additional Info* - Remember I want a set so please make a AVA and Sig of this pic. TY in advance and ofcourse reps will be awarded. *<(^_^)>*

This is my 3rd request here. They have all come out awesome so gar!


----------



## Gideon G. Graves (Mar 5, 2011)

Request Type -Set
Worker - any
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Artist's choice
Effects - I dunno if there's a way to make Gideon (The guy in the glasses in the top right corner) stand out more
Text - The man behind it all
Additonal Info - for the avatar I'd like Gideon's face

thanks


----------



## Synn (Mar 6, 2011)

Sajin Komamura said:


> You know the Drill. :33
> 
> *Request Type* - Set
> *Worker* - Don't care
> ...





Gideon G. Graves said:


> Request Type -Set
> Worker - any
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> ...



Taking these. //


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2011)

*Request*: Signature
Worker: any
Stock: 
Effect: Plain/Simple (yet elegant). Keep the original as much as possible.
Border: Plain
Text: The artists name should/must be on the sig (Leo Chuang). If possible include Ophelia's sword and her body in the signature.
Additional Info: No avatar
Size: Senior Member


----------



## Synn (Mar 6, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Naruto Senju - Synn [VM]
NecroAngel - Kagura [88]
Iconoclastic - Kagura [89]
Deathgun - Kagura [92]
Ayana - Synn [93]
Quincy James - Synn [93]
Gaawa-chan - Synn [94]
Rosie - Synn [94]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [94]
Gideon G. Graves - Frango [94]
Muk - Frango [94]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Senju_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely, thanks David.


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gaawa-chan_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## rice (Mar 7, 2011)

[sp=@Gideon G. Graves]

 [/sp]

[sp=@Muk] [/sp]


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2011)

awesome thanks :3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

in





Death


----------



## Gideon G. Graves (Mar 7, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Gideon G. Graves]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Death



Thanks.

Have to spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

David im getting to busy sorry but i cant help in the shop anymore sorry


----------



## うずまきナルト (Mar 7, 2011)

OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!!!

SYNN,... YOU ARE THE FUCKING BEST!!!!

EVERYBODY, DID YOU HEAR THAT? SYNN IS THE FUCKING BEST!!! YOU BETTER POS REP SYNN, ANYTIME YOU SEE HIS POSTS.

Thanks to Synn I now have the best sig on NarutoForums lol. This is totally worth the 3 month wait. I never expected this to be exactly how I envisioned it. lol I feel like I won the lotto.


----------



## Synn (Mar 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> David im getting to busy sorry but i cant help in the shop anymore sorry



Okay, will remove you from the list then. Good luck! :]



Naruto Senju said:


> OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> SYNN,... YOU ARE THE FUCKING BEST!!!!
> 
> ...



Wow, I'm really glad that you like it so much


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

*Synn.

Request: *PP (profile pic)
*Stock: *[]
*Effects:* Do as you please.
*Border:* No.

Thanks.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 8, 2011)

Request: signature
Worker:Any
Stock:
Effects:Make it as you want,but use the entire image of Tobi,in case this is not possible it's ok also a part of his image
Text:None
Additional info:leave the girl face need only Toby image

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## Synn (Mar 8, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Quincy James - Synn [93]
Rosie - Synn [94]
Sajin Komamura - Frango [94]
Fear - Synn [95]
saishin - Synn [95]

I'm sick guys, so this might take a while. Thanks for your comprehension.

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*

​


----------



## rice (Mar 10, 2011)

[sp=@Sajin Komamura]



 [/sp]


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Mar 10, 2011)

It perfect! Thank you so much Frango!


----------



## Synn (Mar 10, 2011)

^ I said no more requests for now. Please delete your post.


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Quincy James_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Crayons (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm working on a shop directory with . This post is not spam -- it's a way for me to know which shops are already in the directory I'm making. I will delete this once I'm done~


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Quincy James_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach, it's so lovely 
Thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## Oceania (Mar 11, 2011)

I has an request...

Set:

For the ava can it be the bottom left hand panel where the girl is looking out the armor?

Also can u make it an transparancy of Guts! Please... 

Ill let u decide on cool effects and stuff!!


Will give cred and cookies


----------



## Rosie (Mar 11, 2011)

^David (Synn) isn't currently taking requests so you're going to have to delete your post :/


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Mar 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, love


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _saishin_ 












​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I has an request...
> 
> Set:
> 
> ...



Quality isn't good enough for a transparency. I'll have to turn this down.



Rosie said:


> Thanks so much, love



No problem honey, glad you like it. :33

*~~Housekeeping~~*

None. You may now request!

​


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello, could you make a 125x125 ava from


and a sig from

*Spoiler*: _this_ 




with the "DERP" and "DERP DERP" sharks.



Borders: dotted
Effects: minimal.


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2011)

^ Sig off first.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

Make it something like this: 
Without lowering the opacity, and try to make it epic. 

Request for Synn
Type: Sig
HeightXWidth: Same as Lebron James sig
Text: Godzilla: 1954-2004
Color: Gold
Effects: Just like the lebron james sig but different colors
Stocks: Left: 
Middle: 
Right: 
in the same style of the Lebron James sig
Extra: abbbbove

thx


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

syyn can you do something with this 

dotted white borders

not too sharp not to many effects lighting and some brightness luminosity and what ever else.

150x200 and 170x220



on sig " May I love you.
May I be your shield.
When no one can be found
may I lay you down."


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to request a set :

 : Make it junior and senior size



Use whatever you'd like, just don't make them rounded


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shintenshin_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Fritz_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fritz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, I love it !


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Esp?ritudePantera - Synn [96]
Kagura - Synn [96]

​


----------



## Sunako (Mar 13, 2011)

Synn

Senior set request
Avatar on both of them
Effects and borders and such are up to you :3


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Esp?ritudePantera - Synn [96]
Kagura - Synn [96]
Sunako - Synn [96

​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 13, 2011)

Honeeeey!! Time for a set request 

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: no borders for the sig + dotted border for the avy
Effects: can you remove the text and make the sig transparent?

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Esp?ritudePantera - Synn [96]
Kagura - Synn [96]
Sunako - Synn [96]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]

​


----------



## Motochika (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make a signature request.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Size: Junior Member
Image:

Text: I'd like Motochika (my username) on it as well as "Demon of the Inland Sea" on it
Colors: I'd say blues, purples, white, black, hints of pink
Also if this image could be inserted it'd be much appreciated.

Just the crest not the black square.

Thanks in advance to whomever makes it for me. Rep and lots of thank yous on the way. 

Also sorry for this add but could somebody resize this for me.
100x120.


Thank you thank you for your time!


----------



## rice (Mar 14, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Hello I'd like to make a signature request.
> [sp]Size: Junior Member
> Image:
> 
> ...



I'll take this then


----------



## Synn (Mar 14, 2011)

Motochika said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next time make sure to spoiler-tag your stocks; it's one of the rules when posting in this shop.

*~~Housekeeping~~*

EspíritudePantera - Synn [96]
Kagura - Synn [96]
Sunako - Synn [96]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]
Motochika - Frango [96]

​


----------



## Motochika (Mar 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> Next time make sure to spoiler-tag your stocks; it's one of the rules when posting in this shop.
> 
> *~~Housekeeping~~*
> 
> ...



Oops and fixed sorry for that.


----------



## Synn (Mar 14, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Oops and fixed sorry for that.



Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Mar 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG ITS ITS ITS beautiful 

24d and but will rep immediately


----------



## Synn (Mar 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Esp?ritudePantera_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Esp?ritudePantera_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY MOTHER OF GREAT GOD I LOVE THIS. <3


----------



## Synn (Mar 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]
Motochika - Frango [96]

​


Kagura said:


> OMG ITS ITS ITS beautiful
> 
> 24d and but will rep immediately





Esp?ritudePantera said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF GREAT GOD I LOVE THIS. <3



Glad you guys like them.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 14, 2011)

Request: sig 
Worker:any
Stock:
Size: if it's hard is not necessary to retract the entire image of the characters,it's ok also a part of them
Border:any
Effects:leave to you any decision about the effects,please remove the inscription above the pic


----------



## Synn (Mar 14, 2011)

*~~Housekeeping~~*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]
Motochika - Frango [96]
Saishin - Frango [97]

​


----------



## Oceania (Mar 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> Quality isn't good enough for a transparency. I'll have to turn this down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about just a normal sig then?
If u can can u add cool effects and sum text in?


----------



## Synn (Mar 14, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> What about just a normal sig then?
> If u can can u add cool effects and sum text in?



I'll see what I can do.

*housekeeping*

FormerAbyssalone - Synn [95]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]
Motochika - Frango [96]
Saishin - Frango [97]

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _FormerAbyssalone_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Oceania (Mar 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _FormerAbyssalone_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NIce very nice thanks a bunch.... Sorry I couldn't get a better stock though!!!!!


----------



## Synn (Mar 16, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> NIce very nice thanks a bunch.... Sorry I couldn't get a better stock though!!!!!



No problem.  Don't forget to rep&Credit and turn your sig off, please. :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2011)

Requesting a banner for my request shop 

Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Up to you 
Text: Temple of Mein Square


----------



## Synn (Mar 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]
Motochika - Frango [96]
Saishin - Frango [97]
Darth Nihilus - Synn [97]

​


----------



## Metaro (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set

Avatar 125x125 
Signature 400x200
Color whatever you want
Text the same :3
Stock

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Synn (Mar 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]
Motochika - Frango [96]
Saishin - Frango [97]
Darth Nihilus - Synn [97]
Metaro - Synn [97]

​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 16, 2011)

* Request Type - Set
    * Worker - Anyone is fine
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Junior
    * Border - Half-Rounded
    * Effects - Make it look kinda grainy if you can
    * Text - Shun Goku Satsu
    * Additonal Info - N/A


----------



## rice (Mar 17, 2011)

[sp=@Motochika]

sorry the stock was kinda hard to work with 

 [/sp]

[sp=@Saishin] [/sp]


----------



## Synn (Mar 17, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]
Darth Nihilus - Synn [97]
Metaro - Synn [97]
Kyuukudo - Frango [97]

​


----------



## Saishin (Mar 17, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Saishin] [/sp]



Thanks Frango
rep coming


----------



## Motochika (Mar 17, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Motochika]
> 
> sorry the stock was kinda hard to work with
> 
> [/sp]



Thanks for the resizing. I like the avy but could I just ask for some minor adjustments?

Can the emblem that is on the lower left corner be put up in a larger size in the upper right corner area instead? Seems to be alot of free space there.

Sorry for the bother.


----------



## rice (Mar 18, 2011)

[sp=@Motochika] 

sorry i didn't save the previous pdf, so i made you a new one [/sp]

[sp=@Kyuukudo] 

 [/sp]


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 18, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Motochika]
> 
> sorry i didn't save the previous pdf, so i made you a new one [/sp]
> 
> ...



*tackle glomps*

IT IS EPIC!

Will rep and cred


----------



## Motochika (Mar 18, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Motochika]
> 
> sorry i didn't save the previous pdf, so i made you a new one [/sp]



Oh my goodness looove it!

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 








​



*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2011)

Now that's just lovely

Thanks, mein square


----------



## Metaro (Mar 19, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you !


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]

​


Darth Nihilus said:


> Now that's just lovely
> 
> Thanks, mein square





Metaro said:


> Thank you !



No problem.


----------



## -JT- (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice new place you got here 

Type: Avatar (Senior Member please!)
Effect: Just a transparency and a border please
Worker: Who ever can get it done fastest!


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]
-JT- - Selva [98]

​


----------



## Selva (Mar 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _-JT-_ 






Let me know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Cornbreesha (Mar 19, 2011)

Request Type - Set 
Worker - ummmm..doesn't matter????
Stock -  
Size -  Junior ..I think..... 
Border - dotted 
Effects - Blueish, light blueish, similar to Ice...Please be Creative 

Please and Thank You...


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 19, 2011)

Sig please



include both croc & daz please thx


----------



## Duffy (Mar 19, 2011)

Requesting A set


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





Size: 150 L & 150 w
Effect: Just make it look nice.
Note: Make it match the sig &&Try to include ALL of Kobe including both his arms
Boarder: Dotted Yellow and Purple (LA colors)



Sig^

Size: A decent size that wouldn't take away the qty of the pic plz. like prob around 500 L & 450 w
Effect: Just make it look nice.
Note: Try to include all of both players
Boarder: Dotted Yellow and Purple (LA colors)
Text: "24" (Make the "2" yellow and "4" Purple)


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 20, 2011)

Request for set.

*Avatar*


I want a transparent of the two chibis, no effects.

*Signature*


Border-Solid Black and white

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Mar 20, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [96]
Cornbreesha - Frango [98]
Reincarnation - Synn [98]
Duffy - Frango [98]
Sephiroth - Selva [98]

​


----------



## Z (Mar 20, 2011)

*Request Type -* 2 Avatars please. One of Batman and one of Batgirl. And a sig. 
*Worker -* Synn
*Stock-* 
*Size-* Senior
*Border - *Whatever looks good. 
*Effects -* Whatever looks good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

Synn, do you also make thread icons?


----------



## Synn (Mar 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Reincarnation_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Cornbreesha - Frango [98]
Duffy - Frango [98]
Sephiroth - Selva [98]
Z - Synn [98]

​


Darth Nihilus said:


> Synn, do you also make thread icons?



Yeah. In fact, I've made the one for my shop. :3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 20, 2011)

my husband 
Thanks so much honey, it's hawwt!


----------



## Synn (Mar 20, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> my husband
> Thanks so much honey, it's hawwt!



Sorry I couldn't make it look any better, Marti.  The text was covering some parts that were hard to cut out... ;x

Glad you like it anyway, beautiful. <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd like for you to make one for mein shop, if you don't mind


----------



## Synn (Mar 20, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like for you to make one for mein shop, if you don't mind



Sure, post your request so I can do the housekeeping. :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

Shop icon request 
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Up to you
*Text:* Up to you


----------



## Synn (Mar 20, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Cornbreesha - Frango [98]
Duffy - Frango [98]
Sephiroth - Selva [98]
Z - Synn [98]
Darth Nihilus - Synn [99]

​


----------



## Selva (Mar 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 




I'm not sure if this is exactly what you wanted so let me know if you want to change anything


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 23, 2011)

Request Type- Signature 
Worker- Synn 
Stock- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images.ados.fr/bd-manga/photo/hd/3257739325/naruto/itachi-2288665c5f.jpg


 
Size- Senior 
Border - semi rounded
 Effects- Fade Itachi a bit to make him look like a phantom, hoping for morning rain background & can you give the sky a divine feel.  
Text- Divine Uchiha on the bottom right But if it ruins the picture forget it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 23, 2011)

worker-synn
set
senior
effects whatever u like
border not rounded tho

thanks~


----------



## Duffy (Mar 23, 2011)

Is Frango inactive atm?


----------



## rice (Mar 24, 2011)

[sp=@Cornbreesha]

 [/sp]

[sp=@Duffy]



sorry about that  [/sp]


----------



## Duffy (Mar 24, 2011)

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Z - Synn [98]
Darth Nihilus - Synn [99]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [99]
Nova - Synn [99]

​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 24, 2011)

Just checking in btw why do signatures need to be off when requesting.


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Just checking in btw why do signatures need to be off when requesting.



Pages would load slower.


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 





​



*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 



Let me know if you want any changes~


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Mar 24, 2011)

*REQUEST*

*Request Type* - Transparency Set
*Worker* - Doesn't matter 
*Stock* - 
*Size* - A Senior size ava AND a sig, for the sig make it BIG (almost to the forum limit) 
*Border* - none 
*Effects* - none 
*Text* - none 
*Additonal Info* - Basically I want the Background made completely transparent so that it only shows the smiling dog but I would also like to keep the sparkling stars. The finished product should be Komamura smiling with the stars(and no background).


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi !! Do you make avatars/sets gifts from an anime episode?
Thank you.:33


----------



## Rosie (Mar 24, 2011)

Set request David~

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: lights, I'm thinking along the lines of "dramatic" 
Text: "All's fair in love and war" (emphasis on war, but not too much)
For the avie, give me one of the girl and the guy with white hair

Thanks, love


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [99]
Nova - Synn [99]
Sajin Komamura - Selva [99]
Rosie - Synn [99]

​


?Rinoa? said:


> Hi !! Do you make avatars/sets gifts from an anime episode?
> Thank you.:33



Yes, we do. :}


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [99]
Nova - Synn [99]
Sajin Komamura - Selva [99]
Rosie - Synn [99]
?Rinoa? - Frango [99]

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 



You're not a senior member, so you can only use a 125x125 avatar at this point~






​



*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 25, 2011)

Davie. Bet you've been missing me  
Here's a request :

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: just...make it sexy(er) 
Text: none

thanks!


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Selva [99]
?Rinoa? - Frango [99]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [100]

​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2011)

synn 

can ya make it horizontal since i don't really want it THAT BIG but with them falling

not too sharp 


on sig have "I will not let you fall deeper into the darkness i will save you...Sayaka.



can ya do giff avys if soo could you do that of the red then move it to the blue hair girl
150x200 and 170x220

just make it dramatic and beautiful


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Selva [99]
•Rinoa• - Frango [99]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [100]
Kagura - Synn [100]

​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 25, 2011)

Cewl So because im not a senior member I have to use the smaller  images >.>. How do I become a senior member?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2011)

read the user groups 

you have to be 6 months membership and 1000 posts


but 150x200 are only for special members and mods


----------



## Rosie (Mar 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


Oh hot damn 

You never cease to amaze. Thanks, sweetie


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2011)

this is a first sig off wifu...?


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Oh hot damn
> 
> You never cease to amaze. Thanks, sweetie



Not a problem at all, love.  Also, sig off please. :3


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> read the user groups
> 
> you have to be 6 months membership and 1000 posts
> 
> ...



-_- oh joy


----------



## Rosie (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry! I knew I forgot something!


----------



## rice (Mar 25, 2011)

[sp=?Rinoa?]



hope this is what you wanted [/sp]


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 25, 2011)

sort of a big request here but here it goes lol

i would like a set from this stock avy of Daz 150 x 150 and sig of Croc maybe with the half square half rounded corners  . You can choose the size of the sig but nothing to big please.



and i would like to sepreate avy's for this one thx and i hope its not to much will rep twice for both request.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 25, 2011)

Request:

*Avy*



Avy focused/catching all you can of him but please cut the 'japanese lettering' out.

Worker: Synn
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: The same or similar to the ones you've used 

'Obrigado' in advance.


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Selva [99]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [100]
Kagura - Synn [100]
Reincarnation - Frango [100]
PoinT_BlanK - Synn [100]

​


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 25, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=?Rinoa?]
> 
> 
> 
> hope this is what you wanted [/sp]


Looks great.
Thank you so much.+reps


----------



## Selva (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_ 




I hope this is what you wanted 





let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _PoinT_BlanK_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Mar 26, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*It's perfect!  I'm using the sig now and saving the ava for later. TYVM Selva! *

*EDIT:* 24'd >_< I'll make sure to rep ASAP.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can ya make the giff slower otherwise its PERFECT


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


Kagura said:


> can ya make the giff slower otherwise its PERFECT




*Spoiler*: _Don't forget to rep&credit :3_


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Reincarnation - Frango [100]

​
Also, *2000 posts*!!!  Thank you so much everyone for requesting and returning. 

Today is a special day, so I will get around the "_4 days before requesting again_" rule and allow everyone to request again, until Monday! Request away!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _PoinT_BlanK_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit Synn! That shit is fire!

Thank you.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh babe, it's so smexy pek 
dem hawt policemen  *fangirls*


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Holy shit Synn! That shit is fire!
> 
> Thank you.





Desert Butterfly said:


> Oh babe, it's so smexy pek
> dem hawt policemen  *fangirls*



Glad you guys like them.


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Border: *Dotted
*Size:* Senior and a 150x200 avatar.
*Stock:* []
*Effects: *Go wild bro

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ferno (Mar 26, 2011)

*Request Type* - Gif; signature
*Worker* - Frango
*Stock* -  @ 3.21 - 3.22
*Size* - Your choice ~
*Border* - Single; black


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fear_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome 

Will be using after this set, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Reincarnation - Frango [100]
Inferno Style - Frango [101]

​


Fear said:


> Awesome
> 
> Will be using after this set, thanks.



No problem. Don't forget to rep&credit :}


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats on 2000 posts, David.


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> Congrats on 2000 posts, David.



Thank you. :ho


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

Request type - *Set.*
Worker - *Synn*
Stock - Avy:  
Sig: 
The text in the upper-right corner removed, please. Probably obvious, but mentioning it anyway.. >.>
Size - *Senior.*
Border - Nothing specific, just do what you think is best.
Effects - Same as for border.
Text - *They all float down here. *

Text is optional.
If you need better pics let me know. :33


----------



## rice (Mar 26, 2011)

[sp=@Inferno Style] [/sp]


----------



## Synn (Mar 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _R o f l c o p t e r_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Reincarnation - Frango [100]

​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 27, 2011)

*Avatar Request*


Make it flashy like the last one you made, Senior size, no text. 



Thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Mar 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Reincarnation - Frango [100]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [101]

​


----------



## Ferno (Mar 27, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Inferno Style] [/sp]



Nice one


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 27, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock *- 
*Size* - Senior
*Border *- whatever looks best.
*Effects* - Up to you. Make it colorful~
*Text* - You are my Happiness


Please and thanks.


----------



## Synn (Mar 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Reincarnation - Frango [100]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [101]
Katzuki - Synn [101]

​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

make it epic :33

not too sharp 


is wearing the other set at the other forum 

avy



sig



another giff avy please

dotted white borders

on sig "This fight is our bond, what ever comes in between disappears"


----------



## Synn (Mar 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Reincarnation - Frango [100]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [101]
Katzuki - Synn [101]
Kagura - Synn [102]

​


----------



## rice (Mar 29, 2011)

[sp=@Reincarnation] 

[/sp]


----------



## KohZa (Mar 31, 2011)

*Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn *
*Size** -Avy size senior and sig size please make it small if possible small as my current sig 
Border - none 
Effect - up to you* 
*Stock 
*
_ 
_*thx in advance*_ .
_


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kakashi Hatake - Synn [101]
Katzuki - Synn [101]
Kagura - Synn [102]
ZanCrow - Synn [102]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Katzuki_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 1, 2011)

Davie, mon amour :33 request time!

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: the softer possible

thanks


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [102]
ZanCrow - Synn [102]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [102]

​


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 1, 2011)

So wait... before I request anything, you can do gif avies like what Kagu wants?


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> So wait... before I request anything, you can do gif avies like what Kagu wants?



I can only do simple gif avatars, such as


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


If that's what you want then yes, I do. :33


----------



## Sora (Apr 1, 2011)

requesting a set
source: 

senior size and can you make a gif avatar like the examples above?


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [102]
ZanCrow - Synn [102]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [102]
Ice. - Synn [102]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## KohZa (Apr 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 





beautiful .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 2, 2011)

Request Type - Avatar
Worker - Synn
Size - Senior
Border - Black line
Effect - Your choice
Stock -


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Ice. - Synn [102]
Darth Sidious - Synn [102]

​


ZanCrow said:


> beautiful .


----------



## KohZa (Apr 2, 2011)

^thx .


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

damn synn you really must of had a good time making this xD

its BATSHIT


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit Davie, this is _so_ HOT 
thanks!!!!


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ^thx .



No problem. :3



Kagura said:


> damn synn you really must of had a good time making this xD
> 
> its BATSHIT



Glad you like it, Ariel. Will make your 170x220 ava now! 



Desert Butterfly said:


> Dammit Davie, this is _so_ HOT
> thanks!!!!



You're welcome, beautiful.


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None!




*Spoiler*: _Ice._ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Darth Sidious_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> I can only do simple gif avatars, such as
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Okay, yes, that's what I want. But I need to find a good stock first. 

/reserved


----------



## Duffy (Apr 2, 2011)

Request: Set

*Spoiler*: _set_ 





Avatar: 150x150
effect: Anything js make it cool and match the sig
boarder: Dotted
Note: Just focus more so on his face

Sig:

Size: emm around 350x350 or something
effect: anything
txt: keep the text
boarder: dotted


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 2, 2011)

*Request :* Set
*Avy :* , take only Aizen for the avy, and make it 150x150
*Sig :*


----------



## master9738 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Add dotted borders to those please, that's it ... Thank you if you're able to do it


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Porcelain - Synn [103]
Duffy - Synn [103]
Fritz - Frango [103]
master9738 - Synn [103]

​


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay so, finally found some good stocks. 


*Spoiler*: _av_ 



Kay, I want a gif av of , like from Key's face to Jonghyun's face and then them together. :33 Any effects you like, 150x150, dotted border.





*Spoiler*: _sig_ 



And then I'd like a sig of  or . Some effects, dotted border, and some text: "You and I, together forever. To me, you're all I have."




sankyou <3


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 2, 2011)

Set Request PLEASE!!!

Request Type - Set
Worker - Whoever is free
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c204/goggleskei/sucker2.jpg



Size - Senior 
Border - Whatever looks the nicest.
Effects - Whatever makes it look the coolest.
Text - no text.

Thanks in advance for whoever does it.


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Porcelain - Synn [103]
Duffy - Synn [103]
Fritz - Frango [103]
master9738 - Synn [103]
GeneralFuruichi - Synn [103]

​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 2, 2011)

That's awesome 

Thank you


----------



## Empathy (Apr 3, 2011)

I would like to make a requet :33 ;



*Request Type*: Set
[*]*Worker*: Doesn't matter, as long as you know you can do good work with my request[*]*Stock*: [] 
[*]*Size*: Junior, with a little extra room for other stuff[*]*Border*: Dotted
[*]*Effects*: Artist's Choice, though if you could add some stuff in the background, to not make it looks some plain, would be excellent[*]*Text*: Have it say "_About to take flight_"
[*]*Additional Info*: None at the moment, please make it look nice 



Thanks in advance, even if you don't accept my request.   Of course Rep and Cred will be given.


----------



## Synn (Apr 3, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Porcelain - Synn [103]
Duffy - Synn [103]
Fritz - Frango [103]
master9738 - Synn [103]
GeneralFuruichi - Synn [103]
★No Ceilings★ - Frango [103]

​


Darth Sidious said:


> That's awesome
> 
> Thank you



No problem, glad you like it. :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _master9738_ 












*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Apr 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _GeneralFuruichi_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 








*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Apr 3, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fritz - Synn [103]
★No Ceilings★ - Synn [103]



I'll try to get your requests done sometime during the week, guys. ​


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Porcelain_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S-so amazing... I don't even...


----------



## Synn (Apr 3, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> S-so amazing... I don't even...



Glad you like it


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't like it, I LOVE it.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> *housekeeping*
> 
> Fritz - Synn [103]
> ★No Ceilings★ - Synn [103]
> ...



It's ok, take your time


----------



## Synn (Apr 3, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> I don't like it, I LOVE it.



Aww 



Fritz said:


> It's ok, take your time



Sig off, please. :33


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _GeneralFuruichi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are so awesome thank you!​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Apr 3, 2011)

*REQUEST*

*Requesting a set. Put my username somewhere on it please. Make sig as big as possible within the sig limit. Thx. *


----------



## VioNi (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Synn! I've got a set request for you. 

This pic: 

Dark Semi-rounded borders, effects don't matter just make it pretty, senior size, ava focusing on the redhead. Thanks in advance. I'll rep and give credit.


----------



## Synn (Apr 4, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fritz - Synn [103]
★No Ceilings★ - Frango [103]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [104]
VioNi - Synn [104]

​


----------



## rice (Apr 4, 2011)

[sp=@★No Ceilings★]

[/sp]


----------



## Empathy (Apr 4, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@★No Ceilings★]
> 
> [/sp]



 **


----------



## Synn (Apr 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fritz_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Synn [104]
VioNi - Synn [104]

​


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fritz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, you did great work, repped and will cred when I use it


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 5, 2011)

Uhm.. I don't know how long it's been. But if I can't request... this'll be reserved, nya? 

Type: simple gif avs
Stocks: , , , 
What I want done: From one face, to the next. But don't do it fast, do it slowly, you did Kagura's when I made my last request. Whatever effects blend in with their cute faces, please. <3 Dotted borders.

If it's too many stocks, only make two. Thank you in advance~


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Synn [104]
VioNi - Synn [104]
Kagura - Synn [VM]
Porcelain - Synn [104]

​


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 6, 2011)

looks like an awesome place  

can anyone make this?



senior avvy transparent if possible


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2011)

Set request for *Selva*


Avatar (150x200): _0:11_-_0:12_ (Britney walking)
Sig: _0:36_-_0:38_ and another one _1:09_-_1:10_

Will rep twice


----------



## Selva (Apr 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 




I hope I got the timing right  let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous, thank you so much


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 6, 2011)

set

senior

border-yes

WORDS-  Infinite Brawl

and then under infinite brawl

Unstoppable

thanks


----------



## KohZa (Apr 7, 2011)

can i request again synn?if can 
* 
Request Type* - Set 
*Worker*- Synn 
*Size*- Senior size but keep the sig small but a little bit bigger than my current sig 
*Effect*-up to you but if you can make it orange like fire and black theme would be great. 
*Border*-none
*
Stock*: 



thx in advance :3.


----------



## Synn (Apr 7, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Synn [104]
VioNi - Synn [104]
Kagura - Synn [VM]
Porcelain - Synn [104]
Jαmes - Selva [104]
Nova - Synn [104]
ZanCrow - Synn [104]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*

Sorry for the wait guys, having a horrible week.  I'll try to get them done this weekend.​


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 7, 2011)

seeing your houskeeping, i'd like to retract my request synn. you're overloaded  i'm not even sure if this is the image i want for my avvy anyway lol.


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _VioNi_ 










​



*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## VioNi (Apr 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's gorgeous! Thanks bunches!  +Rep and Cred


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Synn [104]
Porcelain - Synn [104]
Nova - Synn [104]
ZanCrow - Synn [104]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*​


VioNi said:


> It's gorgeous! Thanks bunches!  +Rep and Cred



No problem, glad you like it. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love pek


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i love pek



I'm glad you love it  Don't forget to rep


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2011)

i need spread give me a day


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i need spread give me a day



Sure, take your time :33


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 8, 2011)

I want a senior sized set of 

With a dotted border and Avy of His head. Will Rep of course


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *housekeeping*
> 
> Sajin Komamura - Synn [104]
> Porcelain - Synn [104]
> ...


----------



## Ayana (Apr 9, 2011)

Not a request, just a question for Synn.
Is asking for a set out of a hentai pic okay for you?


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> I want a senior sized set of
> 
> With a dotted border and Avy of His head. Will Rep of course



Please, delete your post.



Ayana said:


> Not a request, just a question for Synn.
> Is asking for a set out of a hentai pic okay for you?



Yeah, it is okay.  If it's too explicit, however, I may have to hide some parts so that you can use it...


----------



## Ayana (Apr 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> Yeah, it is okay.  If it's too explicit, however, I may have to hide some parts so that you can use it...



Thank you for the information.


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Porcelain - Synn [104]
ZanCrow - Synn [104]
Sephiroth - Selva [105]

​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

make me fap like crazy will rep twice fr this 



giff ava slow pace like selva style

150x200 and 170x220 

dotted white borders


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> make me fap like crazy will rep twice fr this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's an avatar request, then?


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2011)

hey David
first time requesting here 

Request Type - Avatar
Worker - you 
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - none
Effects - something simple plz

thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> It's an avatar request, then?



yes yes :33


----------



## Selva (Apr 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Porcelain - Synn [104]
ZanCrow - Synn [104]
Kagura - Synn [105]
Starr - Synn [105]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

Will do the rest after lunch~​


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Starr_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [105]
God Movement - Synn [106]

​


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Starr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fabulous, thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Porcelain_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooo prrreeeettyyyyyy :3

I have to spread though ~


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2011)

Starr said:


> fabulous, thank you





Porcelain said:


> sooo prrreeeettyyyyyy :3
> 
> I have to spread though ~



Glad you like


----------



## KohZa (Apr 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it :33.thx . 

EDIT:need to spread first .will rep you later.had to go to college .


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2011)

^ No problem


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 11, 2011)

Davie, it's request time again 

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Notes: just do the "resizing-and-placing-the-borders" thing  no effects

thank you


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 11, 2011)

That was fast 
thanks a lot


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 11, 2011)

Got a request for Synn.

Type: Set
Stock:


Size: senior
Borders: solid (like your avy's)
Notes: Try to minimize the changes done to this.(apart from the obvious resize)


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [105]
God Movement - Synn [106]
Deathgun - Synn [106]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _God Movement_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Deathguy_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Deathguy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent job.


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Thanks, looks great.





Deathgun said:


> Excellent job.



No problem, guys. Also, Deathgun turn your sig off please. :3


----------



## Saishin (Apr 11, 2011)

type:set
worker: Synn if you are not busy
stock:
size:junior
border: solid, but not too much
effects:any


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [105]
Saishin - Synn [106]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Saishin_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Saishin (Apr 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saishin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pek Awesome!! I like the set especially the effect of the second sig is cool
you also were fast thank you Synn.Rep Rep Rep


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2011)

Saishin said:


> pek Awesome!! I like the set especially the effect of the second sig
> you also were fast thank you Synn.Rep Rep Rep



Aww, I'm glad you like it so much


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 11, 2011)

Can I request an ava for Synn?

Stock: 

Border: Same one I have now.

Effects: Something nice, and can you make the ava more directed to her face?

Size: Senior.

No text.

Preciate it. :33


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 11, 2011)

*Avatar*


Make it flashy if you can.
Add border

*Signature*
Similar to the one you made me before.

Text - God of Shinobi

Image - 
Itachi - 
Madara - 
Tobirama - 
Kabuto - 
Konan - 
Pein - 

Size - Try not to make it to big, I want the width to be at its maximum but height not to big since I want to have the text in my signature.

Order -
Kabuto - Tobirama - Madara - Pein - Itachi - Konan

Thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [105]
Son Goku of Earth - Synn [107]
Kakashi Hatake - Synn [107]

​


----------



## Ayana (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know if you accept requests for sets now, Synn. Is it okay for me to ask for one? If the list is still closed, that's okay.


----------



## Synn (Apr 12, 2011)

Ayana said:


> I don't know if you accept requests for sets now, Synn. Is it okay for me to ask for one? If the list is still closed, that's okay.



Request away, Ayana  .


----------



## Synn (Apr 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Son Goku of Earth_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the fade to black gets abit annoying 

but i love the effects


----------



## Synn (Apr 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> the fade to black gets abit annoying
> 
> but i love the effects



be specific, then :3


----------



## Ayana (Apr 12, 2011)

For Synn...


For avy: the right part of the pic, with Anko
For sig: the left part of the pic, just remove the "very inappriopiate" parts and censor her nice "curves".
I hope you get my point. 
As for the rest, some minor effects.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

just a regular back and forth thing but slow pace..


----------



## Synn (Apr 12, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kakashi Hatake - Synn [107]
Ayana - Synn [107]

​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 13, 2011)

Request  - Avatar
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Like 
Effects - lights, colorization

If the stock isn't HQ enough i can change it if you want


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

I've noticed that you didn't credit me for the lastest avy's I made you. Credit is not optional, so please give full credit when using something made here. Thank you :3​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did give you a credit, the mods removed it after my signature was above the limit. 

Thanks for the avatar and signature and will credit.


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Darth Sidious_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry to be picky, but with the sig I only wanted the left part of the pic, not the whole.


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2011)

Ayana said:


> Sorry to be picky, but with the sig I only wanted the left part of the pic, not the whole.



Sorry about that  Let me know if this one's better :3


----------



## Flame Emperor (Apr 13, 2011)

That's porn-ey though.


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> That's porn-ey though.



I know, that's why I censored the inappropriate parts.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None !

​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 13, 2011)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Synn again.



Goddammit.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Apr 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> I know, that's why I censored the inappropriate parts.



You can still see her nipple


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 13, 2011)

for Synn

can i have a senior set of this please



dotted borded

in the sig text: Guesong Bro 

thanks


----------



## Rosie (Apr 13, 2011)

Set request my dear David 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: rounded, no border
Effects: light effects, something elegant
Text: Lady of War


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2011)

hey david, you do gifs right?

size: senior
type: avatar gif
stock: 
description: if you can just go back and forth between each guy, fading out.


----------



## Ayana (Apr 14, 2011)

I suppose I won't have problems wearing this set. 

Thanks, Synn.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 14, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 avatar
Borders-dotted
Effect-something nice
Stock-
Text-None


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> You can still see her nipple



Shhh, don't tell anyone ! 



Ayana said:


> I suppose I won't have problems wearing this set.
> 
> Thanks, Synn.



If a Mod tells you anything about it, let me know so I can fix it accordingly.


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kool-Aid - Synn [108]
Rosie - Synn [108]
Starr - Synn [108]
Judecious - Synn [108]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kool-Aid_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Starr_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None !

​


----------



## Rosie (Apr 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks amazing. Thanks, luv pek I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2011)

Rosie said:


> It looks amazing. Thanks, luv pek I'll rep you when I can.



No problem, sexy.


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2011)

It's looks great, thanks David


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> It's looks great, thanks David



Glad you like it, Starr.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Thank you



No problem, don't forget to rep and credit when using :33


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 14, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock -  



Can you put these two pictures in the same set?

Size - Junior
Border - Surprise me 
Effects - Make it look Epic 
Text - N/A
Additonal Info - Take the makeup off the guy


----------



## Synn (Apr 15, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> ...



Stock is LQ, can't do anything with it. ;x


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 15, 2011)

@Synn: Fix my request, do I need to resumbit my request sheet or you take another look at it?


----------



## Synn (Apr 15, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [108]

​


Alisdragon said:


> @Synn: Fix my request, do I need to resumbit my request sheet or you take another look at it?



No, it's good. I'll see what I can do about it.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2011)

not too much effects synn and i reped ya 

make it EPIC also horizontal sig if you can 

giff avy :33

on sig "I will follow where ever you go....sayaka" 



you know my sizes dotted white borders


----------



## Synn (Apr 15, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [108]
Kagura - Synn [109]

​


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Synn

I want a sig only..senior size

Stock: 

Text: "Lost in Adventure"
"Join TN's One Piece RPG"

make the text be separated, whatever looks best.

Im counting on you, make it sick!


----------



## Synn (Apr 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [108]
Kagura - Synn [109]
TRI05 - Synn [109]

​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know how much time it's been since last time, but here's a request :sweat

Type: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: make it dark-ish and sexy 
Text: "My love is a weapon
and yes, I use it well"

thanks!


----------



## Synn (Apr 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [108]
Kagura - Synn [109]
TRI05 - Synn [109]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [109]

​


----------



## Rannic (Apr 16, 2011)

Requesting Time



or



Senior Size

Everything else is up to you discretion.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Apr 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [108]
Kagura - Synn [109]
TRI05 - Synn [109]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [109]
Rannic - Synn [109]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Apr 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rannic_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

Will do the rest later​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh FFFFFUUUUU David  *orgasms*
Thanks for this awesomeness 


Edit: will rep when I'm not 24'd anymore <.<


----------



## Synn (Apr 16, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Oh FFFFFUUUUU David  *orgasms*
> Thanks for this awesomeness
> 
> 
> Edit: will rep when I'm not 24'd anymore <.<



No problem, Marti.  Glad you like it :33


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 16, 2011)

damn i must spread rep...love the sig man.


----------



## Rannic (Apr 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rannic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Awesome work!


----------



## Synn (Apr 16, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> damn i must spread rep...love the sig man.





Rannic said:


> Thanks, Awesome work!



Glad you like, guys


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 16, 2011)

avatar stock - 
signature stock - borders - dotted or plain
sizes - senior avatar/sig, special avatar
effects - lomo, or bokeh


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 16, 2011)

Hai David. pek 

x. senior set
x. effects & a border that works well with the image. If anything, maybe dotted or semi-round w/ strokes? :3
x. stock - 

please & thank youu. :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [108]
Kagura - Synn [109]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [109]
BrightlyDim - Synn [109]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it. I'll rep you when i can, and wear it later today.


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I love it. I'll rep you when i can, and wear it later today.



Glad you like it and sure, take your time :33


----------



## Duffy (Apr 17, 2011)

sig plz

*Spoiler*: _request_ 




Pic: 
Size: same as current size
Effect: A similar effect to this pic  but with more effects added to it
Boarder: Black dotted
Text: Persona



thanks


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [108]
BrightlyDim - Synn [109]
Duffy - Synn [110]

​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn i got to spread but i fucking love it :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 17, 2011)

Request type: Banner for OP of FC
Worker: Synn (or whoever can do it)
Stock(s):   If possible, I'd like these two stocks combined after stock 2 is cleaned up.

Border: Dotted
Text: My Beloved Sunshine: The Kurosaki x Teru FC

Thanks!

Sidenote: If my request is not possible, please make a banner out of stock 1 alone.


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Banner for OP of FC
> Worker: Synn (or whoever can do it)
> Stock(s):   If possible, I'd like these two stocks combined after stock 2 is cleaned up.
> 
> ...



I hope you do understand that cleaning up the second stock would easily take me more than 2 hours alone. If you want the two stocks blended together it might take a while, but if you don't mind the wait I'll do it.


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _BrightlyDim_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## santanico (Apr 17, 2011)

request for David

type: avatar
size: senior
stock: 
border: none
effects: simple nothing too fancy


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [108]
Vampire Princess - Synn [110]
Starr - Synn [110]

​


----------



## Duffy (Apr 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _BrightlyDim_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfect and quick, thanks. I'll rep you once 24 hours are up.


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)

Making a skin 

Can someone make a banner out of this



Possibly 1027X275


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [108]
Vampire Princess - Synn [110]
Starr - Synn [110]
Keiichi Song - Synn [110]

​


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 17, 2011)

* Request Type - Set
    * Worker - Synn
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Senior
    * Border - White and whatever effects
    * Effects - whatever


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [108]
Vampire Princess - Synn [110]
Starr - Synn [110]
Keiichi Song - Synn [110]
Dante10 - Synn [110]

​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> I hope you do understand that cleaning up the second stock would easily take me more than 2 hours alone. If you want the two stocks blended together it might take a while, but if you don't mind the wait I'll do it.



I'll wait as long as it takes.  I understand this is a complicated request and I'm sorry for that...


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 18, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Whoever wants to
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Whatever looks good.
Effects - Something cool looking.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Starr_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Dante10_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Vampire Princess - Synn [110]
Keiichi Song - Synn [110]
GeneralFuruichi - Synn [110]

​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 18, 2011)

I love the set you made for me.


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> I love the set you made for me.



Glad you like it  Also, sig off and don't forget to rep&credit :3


----------



## -JT- (Apr 19, 2011)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Special Requirements: Rounded corners for the sig please, and get rid of that white ! And can the avatar be of Link? Thank you


----------



## spectre991 (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay my first request. 

Type - set
Worker - anyone
Stock - um... see if this works, 
size - senior
border - rounded
effect - anything that looks good. Preferably nothing too bright.
text - none
Additional info - none

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rosie (Apr 19, 2011)

Another request for you David. It's not too soon is it? 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded for sig, solid for the avie
Effects: Faptastic
Text: "Caught"

Thanks, love~


----------



## Synn (Apr 19, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Vampire Princess - Synn [110]
Keiichi Song - Synn [110]
GeneralFuruichi - Synn [110]
-JT- - Synn [111]
spectre991 - Synn [111]
Rosie - Synn [111]


​


----------



## KohZa (Apr 19, 2011)

request for synn :33 



size:senior
borderne  
effect:anything good,i prefer blue & black theme.

 thx .


----------



## Duffy (Apr 20, 2011)

stock, please

*Spoiler*: _request_ 




Sig:


Size: 400L X 400W
effect: anything
boarder: Dotted black  (make the dots like my current avatar)

Pic

size: 150x150 
boarder: dotted black (make the dots like my current avatar)
effect: same as sig
note: Make the avatar focuse on this part of Wayne  please. So make one avatar 150 X 200 and another 150 X 150




thanks a lot.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Vampire Princess - Synn [110]
Keiichi Song - Synn [110]
GeneralFuruichi - Synn [110]
-JT- - Synn [111]
spectre991 - Synn [111]
Rosie - Synn [111]
ZanCrow - Synn [111]
Duffy -  Synn [111]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*


​


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _GeneralFuruichi_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _spectre991_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 



Let me know if you want it lighter, honey <3


​



*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Apr 20, 2011)

It looks good, but maybe a little bit lighter and less orange/pink 

Thanks, love


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Keiichi Song_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _-JT-_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

Rosie said:


> It looks good, but maybe a little bit lighter and less orange/pink
> 
> Thanks, love




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosie (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Perfecto! You're the best, David


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Vampire Princess - Synn [110]

​


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _GeneralFuruichi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so awesome thank you!


----------



## Duffy (Apr 20, 2011)

it's perfect thank you. although, I linked you to the wrong pic for the avatar



^I meant that one. If you could make a quick avatar out of that pic and match the effects that'll be great.

But yeah thanks fo th set, I'll rep you in 14 more hours


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> You are so awesome thank you!



No problem. Don't forget to rep :33



Duffy said:


> it's perfect thank you. although, I linked you to the wrong pic for the avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kei (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Keiichi Song_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect banner  Thank you!!


----------



## KohZa (Apr 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome .


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> looks awesome .



Glad you like it :33

Don't forget to rep&credit


----------



## KohZa (Apr 20, 2011)

had to spread first.will rep you as soon i got back from college .


----------



## Z (Apr 21, 2011)

*Avatar -*
*Signature -*
*Size - *Senior
*Border -* Your choice.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello. 
I've read through the rules and such, but this is my first time making a set request so pardon me if I get something wrong. 

*Request Type *- Set

*Worker *- Not picky on that, so whoever's free. 

*Avatar Stock -*


*Signature Stock:*
Um, is it possible to request using multiple stocks? I'll explain under "Additional Info" I guess.

 (Top panel where Jiraiya forces himself back to life)





*Size* - 
Senior; would prefer the sig to be not too vertically (edit: I meant vertically ) long.

*Border* - 
Whatever works. 

*Effects -* 
Up to you as well, since I know nothing about effects. 

*Text -*
For the sig, "Never go back on your word and never give up." 

*Additonal Info -*
I originally wanted something flashback-esque, hence the request using so many images, but I realise it's probably too complex (I know nothing about making sets ) so do it your way. 

I arranged the stocks above in order of importance, so if not all are usable, most important is the one at the top (the one with Jiraiya forcing himself back to life) followed by the rest. You're free to improvise based on whatever works. 

Would basically like the sig to correspond with the quote I gave above, most importantly.

Overall, just do what works best for you, and take your time with it. Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Vampire Princess - Synn [110]
Z - Synn [112]
Wormodragon - Synn [112]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 



The second stock was really hard to work with, hope it's okay 
​



*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Z (Apr 24, 2011)

Great work thanks


----------



## Synn (Apr 24, 2011)

Z said:


> Great work thanks



No problem. Don't forget to rep&credit


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! ​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2011)

synn



sets not too many effects 

avys giff of girls holding hands to the one with pigtails and the girl holding the gun :33 slow pace 

on sig "united we stand"


----------



## Synn (Apr 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Wormodragon - Synn [112]
Kagura - Synn [112]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can ya make the part where the girls hold hands visible (obsessed with this couple xD)


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 25, 2011)

I would like to request a senior set plx?

Here's the stock: [sp][/sp]

Just make it sexy.


----------



## Synn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Wormodragon_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


Kagura said:


> can ya make the part where the girls hold hands visible (obsessed with this couple xD)



Give me a few minutes 

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wormodragon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but now the light is covering mami's face 

im sorry dave seriously i'll rep you now and i will rep you again later


----------



## Synn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


Kagura said:


> but now the light is covering mami's face
> 
> im sorry dave seriously i'll rep you now and i will rep you again later



Will VM you the new version.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nesha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! I damned near orgasmed from that! Thank you! And you're quick too!


----------



## Synn (Apr 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None!

​


Nesha said:


> OMG!!! I damned near orgasmed from that! Thank you! And you're quick too!



Glad you like it, sexy. :ho


----------



## KohZa (Apr 25, 2011)

can i request again :33  

avy stock: 


sig stock 


just make it badass and no border please.thx .


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

ZanCrow - Synn [113]

​


----------



## Firaea (Apr 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wormodragon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is amazing. 
Thanks so much! Reps are due.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

Senior with 150x200 ava
effects=yes
border=preferably

couple big ava's of some of the marco's cuz a lot of the marco's are awesome.

ty!


----------



## Gaja (Apr 26, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Whoever is free
Stock - 


Size - Senior
Border - rounded
Effects - none
Text - a bolded "Gaja" at the bottom of the sig
Additonal Info -


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

^pic doesnt show up


----------



## Gaja (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> ^pic doesnt show up



Fixed, thanks for that ^^


----------



## Rosie (Apr 26, 2011)

Set Request for David

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square, Dotted
Effects: Something epic, but not too colorful or bright; light effects
No Text
If I said I want avie of France and Prussia would you know who they are? 

Thanks, love


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

its not fixed


----------



## Gaja (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> its not fixed



There, used tinypic :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

ZanCrow - Synn [113]
Nova - Synn [113]
Gaja - Synn [113]
Rosie - Synn [113]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Gaja_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Apr 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH HOT DAMN 

I luvs it so much! Will wear soon. Thanks, sweetie


----------



## Gaja (Apr 26, 2011)

Love it, awesome stuff as always. Rep is there, and credited as well. ^.^


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None!

​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

looks very good, job well done!

hey though, i was wondering if you could make an avy out of normal marco and marco with the armor as well if that is no inconvenience i will rep you again if you do


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

Rosie said:


> OH HOT DAMN
> 
> I luvs it so much! Will wear soon. Thanks, sweetie





Gaja said:


> Love it, awesome stuff as always. Rep is there, and credited as well. ^.^



Glad you guys like them 



Nova said:


> hey though, i was wondering if you could make an avy out of normal marco and marco with the armor as well if that is no inconvenience i will rep you again if you do



I'll do it, but which one is the normal marco?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

lol, normal marco has the white jacket and is all casual and whatnot


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> lol, normal marco has the white jacket and is all casual and whatnot




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

wrong marco 

now i feel bad for saying this


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> wrong marco
> 
> now i feel bad for saying this



Which one? Normal marco? lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

the dude with the open jacket lol


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> the dude with the open jacket lol




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## KohZa (Apr 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it .thx i love your work  

had to spread and 24 hour'd.will rep you when i can .


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> love it .thx i love your work
> 
> had to spread and 24 hour'd.will rep you when i can .



Sure, no problem :ho Glad you like it


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 26, 2011)

Davie, are you free?  here's a request:

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: dotted
Text: "Just to hear you breathing..." (in a romantic/cursive font)
Effects: smooth and, like, fitting the original stock

thankies


----------



## Synn (Apr 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [114]

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None!

​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 27, 2011)

It's...it's beautiful  so sweet!
thanks honey


----------



## Synn (Apr 27, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> It's...it's beautiful  so sweet!
> thanks honey



You're welcome, baby pek


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 27, 2011)

Dammit, I'm 24'd. 
Wait for meeh 

EDIT: actually, I only needed to spread xD


----------



## G (Apr 28, 2011)

set

avatar: 125x125 of Yamato

stock


----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]

​


----------



## Hero (Apr 28, 2011)

*For David*




Effects: I want it to look like your Konan example; however stick to the color theme of the picture. Make it spectacular. I want it to look like fireworks

Borders: Hmm I want something cute, but don’t make it plain. I want it to be something to look at.

Size: Senior

Banner:  

Effects: this needs to be fucking perfect. I want you to be so proud of this that you’ll put it in your shop’s OP under examples of your work. If I’m not pleased, I’ll have you do it again. This has to be top notch. Amazing. I want to cry when I see it. I also want this to be like your Konan example. Once again, stick to the color theme of the picture.

Borders: Make it look nice and cool. I want it to be something to look at as well.

Size: Senior *DON'T CROP THE PICTURE*


----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
Fireworks - Synn [114]

​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2011)

ava 



the girl on the right

just make her batshit

150x200 150x150

synn

sig  



bottom panel

on the bottom 

" That dumbass even saved me." 

dotted white borders


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
Fireworks - Synn [114]
Kagura - Synn [114]

​


----------



## Kaijin (Apr 29, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock -  
Size - Junior
Border -Black
Effects - Whatever you think looks good with stock.
Text -

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
Fireworks - Synn [114]
Kagura - Synn [114]
Kaijin - Synn [114]

​


----------



## Ferno (Apr 29, 2011)

*Request Type* - Signature Gif
*Worker* - Frango
*Stock* -  8.17-8.25
*Border* - first white, then black, white should be 2-3x thickness of black. If not possible, just do thin black border. 
*Effects* - None


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
Fireworks - Synn [114]
Kagura - Synn [114]
Kaijin - Synn [114]
Inferno Style - Frango [115]

​


----------



## rice (Apr 30, 2011)

[sp=@Inferno Style][/sp]


----------



## Ferno (Apr 30, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Inferno Style][/sp]



Awesomeawesomeawesome. Gracias


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Kaijin_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kaijin (Apr 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fireworks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks good but if its not too much truble can you remove the blue light there is too much of it if not, thanks anyway


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 30, 2011)

set please with a 150 x 150 avy

effects = up to you

text on sig = Searching for Adventure

avy of luffy's face


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2011)

Kaijin said:


> It looks good but if its not too much truble can you remove the blue light there is too much of it if not, thanks anyway




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Miku ♥ (May 1, 2011)

Request for Synn 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Effects and borders: Up to you
Stock:

Text: "I'll save the world"

Make it pretty please .Thankies


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
Kagura - Synn [114]
TRI05 - Synn [115]
Miku ♥ - Synn [115]

​


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 1, 2011)

Request for Synn

Request: Set
Size: Avi -- 150x150; Sig is up to you.
Effects and borders: Dashed avi, rest up to you.

Stock: 
Text: "Dreamer"

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Miku ♥_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

Synn darling I am back for your sexy sexy banner~~


*Spoiler*: __ 











Using these pictures
Size: 1020X330 or something along that line
Text: NaruHina Narutoforums

 Thanks darling

EDIT: Changed the pics


----------



## Miku ♥ (May 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Miku ♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome .Looks great.I love it .Thank you a lot


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [115]
Keiichi Song - Synn [115]

​


----------



## TRI05 (May 1, 2011)

great job synn..thanks man..ill wear after the nba playoffs.


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> great job synn..thanks man..ill wear after the nba playoffs.



No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holly shit 

AWESOME


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 1, 2011)

Yooo 

Request Type-  Signature

Worker- Not sure if David still around if not Synn

Stock-  
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://files.myopera.com/issampro/albums/855002/Itachi%20Wallpaper%2019.png


, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images.wikia.com/naruto/images/2/29/Sozo-Saisei-1.jpg


,  
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.wallpapers.cyberpk.net/data/media/28/sasori-and-hiruko-001.jpg




Size-  Senior

Border-  semi rounded

Effects: I want the pictures next to each other like David's Kakashi, 2nd Hokage & Konan example & I want the same color effect thingy. 

Text-  Your end of days. Write it in script & outline the letters in white.


----------



## krome (May 1, 2011)

request - set
worker - synn
avy stock - 
sig stock - 
border - excluding rounded, anything is fine
effects - doesn't matter


----------



## Synn (May 2, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [115]
Keiichi Song - Synn [115]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [115]
krome - Synn [115]

​


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 2, 2011)

I'm requesting another set, plox?

Here's the stock: [sp][/sp]

No borders this time. But still keep it sexy!


----------



## Synn (May 2, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [115]
Keiichi Song - Synn [115]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [115]
krome - Synn [115]
Nesha - Synn [116]

​


----------



## G (May 2, 2011)

DO IT NOWIM LOSING MY PATIENCE


----------



## Synn (May 2, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> DO IT NOWIM LOSING MY PATIENCE



You're kidding, right?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> You're kidding, right?



Skip him for rude behavior <.< >.>


----------



## Synn (May 2, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Skip him for rude behavior <.< >.>



I will at least give him a chance to explain himself, because if it was an attempt at a joke, it's a terrible one.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 2, 2011)

Hey Synn not to whine or anything, but can you put Tsunade in the middle. im just looking at the pics & she sticks out compared to the other two, who are calm.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 2, 2011)

I'm requesting a set please


Border - Half Rounded
Size - Senior
Effects - Up to you
Text - The Dragon versus the Devil


----------



## Synn (May 3, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [115]
Keiichi Song - Synn [115]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [115]
krome - Synn [115]
Nesha - Synn [116]
Kyuukudo - Frango [116]


​


----------



## Space Jam (May 3, 2011)

Request Type - Signature
    Worker - Whoever has time
    Stock - 
    Size - 350x130
    Border - w/e looks best
    Effects - try to use colors that match render. .Maybe green as the main color
    Text - .ProFound. 
    Additonal Info - i want a sig similar to this one  try to use C4d's in background, ect


----------



## Synn (May 3, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [115]
Keiichi Song - Synn [115]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [115]
krome - Synn [115]
Nesha - Synn [116]
Kyuukudo - Frango [116]
.ProFound. - Frango [116]


​


----------



## rice (May 5, 2011)

[sp=@Kyuukudo] 

[/sp]

doing profound's later


----------



## Synn (May 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _krome_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

Sorry for the long wait, guys. All the other requests will be completed this weekend.​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 6, 2011)

Just came to report im still active.


----------



## Synn (May 6, 2011)

*housekeeping*

「 Boshi 」 - Synn [114]
Keiichi Song - Synn [115]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [115]
.ProFound. - Frango [116]

​


----------



## rice (May 7, 2011)

[sp=@.ProFound.][/sp]


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 7, 2011)

Unusual request here but,

Could you facebomb this picture of me (the guy on the right):



And by facebomb I mean do something like this:



But I only need the final frame. Thanks in advance if you do it.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 7, 2011)

Great work Synn! Loved how it came out xD


----------



## Space Jam (May 7, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@.ProFound.][/sp]



Thanks alot.


----------



## Ace (May 8, 2011)

_*Request*_: Set


_*Stock*_:



_*Effects*_: Whatever you think looks best. 

_*For avy*_: hancock's face please. :33


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 8, 2011)

Synn, I love all the sets you've done for me so far so I'm coming to you again for this one and I think I may have to have like three more done over the course of a few months because you're soooo nice.

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn unless you're too busy, then someone else can do it.
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Whatever you think would work best; if you think it's best without, that's fine.
Effects - Whatever you think would be best.
Text - Can I get a version without and a version with "Tragic Prince"?
Additonal Info - If you want to crop the avatar so it doesn't hold his reflection... could you make two avatars?  It's just... his reflection is important to who he is.

I trust your judgment unequivocally. :33


----------



## Synn (May 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _「 Boshi 」_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Keiichi Song_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (May 8, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [115]
Kagutsuchi - Synn [116]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [117]
Gaawa-chan - Synn [117]

​


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

Holy shiiitttzzz absolutely love Synn!!!:33

Must spread first!!


----------



## G (May 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _「 Boshi 」_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you make a 150x150 avatar, please?


----------



## Synn (May 8, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Holy shiiitttzzz absolutely love Synn!!!:33
> 
> Must spread first!!




Glad you like it, darling. 



「 Boshi 」 said:


> Would you make a 150x150 avatar, please?


----------



## Duffy (May 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





^Avatar:
150x150
Effect: Same a sig
boarder: dotted
Text: It is more blessed to give than to receive.  ~Acts 20:35


Sig
450 X 390 <-Something around that size
Effect: Anything. just bring the picture to life
Text: " Never Give Up"
Boarder: Dotted




thanks


----------



## Synn (May 8, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [115]
Kagutsuchi - Synn [116]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [117]
Gaawa-chan - Synn [117]
Duffy - Frango [117]

​


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Gaawa-chan_ 










​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gaawa-chan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, dear. :33


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagutsuchi - Synn [116]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [117]
Duffy - Frango [117]

​


Gaawa-chan said:


> Thank you, dear. :33



You're welcome.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.O SYNN THIS IS.....SO.......THANK YOU


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> O.O SYNN THIS IS.....SO.......THANK YOU



Do you want any changes?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> Do you want any changes?



Hey..........wheres the text?


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Hey..........wheres the text?



Forgot about it. Also, sig off please.


----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 10, 2011)

*Requesting:* Set

*stock:*

*For avy:* ichigo face please. 

*Effects:* Up to you.

*Border:* What ever looks best. :33


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagutsuchi - Synn [116]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [117]
Duffy - Frango [117]
ILikefruitloops - Synn [117]

​


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Hey..........wheres the text?




*Spoiler*: _3 new versions, with text_ 








​


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagutsuchi - Synn [116]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [117]
Duffy - Frango [117]
ILikefruitloops - Synn [117]
Kagura - Synn [117]

​


----------



## Rosie (May 10, 2011)

Set request, love :33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Light effects
No text

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagutsuchi - Synn [116]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [117]
Duffy - Frango [117]
ILikefruitloops - Synn [117]
Kagura - Synn [117]
Rosie - Synn [118]

​


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ILikefruitloops_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (May 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful 

Thanks so much! I haven't had a Naruto set in forever  Will wear soon~


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagutsuchi_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagutsuchi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAOOOOOOOOOOO! You misunderstood my request lololololol. I meant use my face (the guy on the right) and sort of copy it on the faces on the girls on the left, not use that black guy's face and chuck it on me lmaoooo (that picture was just an example of what facebomb is). Sorry for being an annoyance, but could you do it properly thanks. It was a good laugh though.

Here's the picture again:


----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ILikefruitloops_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beautiful!!  Thank you!


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOO! You misunderstood my request lololololol. I meant use my face (the guy on the right) and sort of copy it on the faces on the girls on the left, not use that black guy's face and chuck it on me lmaoooo (that picture was just an example of what facebomb is). Sorry for being an annoyance, but could you do it properly thanks. It was a good laugh though.
> 
> Here's the picture again:



M'kay



ILikefruitloops said:


> It's beautiful!!  Thank you!



Glad you like it :33


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 10, 2011)

Alright repped you Synn ill return to the palace in 2 days for an Azula sig.

BTW what made you make 3 versions? is it that smex ^_^


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Alright repped you Synn ill return to the palace in 2 days for an Azula sig.
> 
> BTW what made you make 3 versions? is it that smex ^_^



Wait 4 days for your next request, please. :3

Also, signature off. Try not to forget. :]


----------



## Z (May 10, 2011)

Senior sized set please, one avatar centered around the middle guy, one on the white haired guy, and one all the way to the right. Thanks a lot. 

*Stock -* 
*Borders -*


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> Wait 4 days for your next request, please. :3
> 
> Also, signature off. Try not to forget. :]



Isnt it 3 days actually? I got the pic yesterday & what up with the sig policy?

Didn't know I had to for every post.


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2011)

^TURN OFF YOUR SIG 

its part of the rules of this thread


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 10, 2011)

ok I got it.


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Isnt it 3 days actually? I got the pic yesterday & what up with the sig policy?
> 
> Didn't know I had to for every post.



It's 4 days. And yes, you have to turn your sig off in every post.


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 





​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## -Shen- (May 11, 2011)

Could I have a Senior Set ?

For the Avi:


For the Sig:





Borders: 

For the sig, I want a combination of those pictures. So I should have Naruto,Kabuto,Madara,Pein and Hanzo in it. I know its difficult but please try

I want the text Almighty Gods and Xemasu on the set.


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [117]
Duffy - Frango [117]
Kagura - Synn [117]
VampireKnights - Synn [118]

​


----------



## rice (May 11, 2011)

[sp=@StonedTheGoodWay] 

[/sp]

[sp=@Duffy]   



[/sp]


----------



## Duffy (May 11, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@StonedTheGoodWay]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> ...




perfect thanks. Just one lil thing could you change the effects of the sig, hurts my eyes D:

But over all thanks, I'm diggin it.


----------



## rice (May 11, 2011)

Duffy said:


> perfect thanks. Just one lil thing could you change the effects of the sig, hurts my eyes D:
> 
> But over all thanks, I'm diggin it.



ahh sorry about that, i'll fix it ASAP.


----------



## Ace (May 11, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@StonedTheGoodWay]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> ...



Thanks for the set.   Will rep and cred. :33


----------



## rice (May 12, 2011)

[sp=@Duffy]

 [/sp]


----------



## -Shen- (May 12, 2011)

I changed my Request so please see it again


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [117]
VampireKnights - Synn [118]

​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 12, 2011)

Davie, it's been a while 

Request: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Text: "Tonight I'll taste your heartbeat"
Effects: I leave it to you to make it smexy 

thanks!


----------



## ℛei (May 12, 2011)

Request for Synn 

Type: set
Size: junior
Borders: up to you
Effects: something simple,but nice
Stock:



Thank you


----------



## Cornbreesha (May 12, 2011)

Request: set
Stock: Ava 
sig 
Spoiler:  


Size: Junior
Borders: Dotted
Text: England  smaller text: CornBreesha
Effects: Anything that would fits.. Be creative please 

Please and Thank you


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [117]
VampireKnights - Synn [118]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [119]
Reiki - Synn [119]
Cornbreesha - Synn [119]

​


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 12, 2011)

request for synn

not sure if this is good stock, but can i have a senior set of this please


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [117]
VampireKnights - Synn [118]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [119]
Reiki - Synn [119]
Cornbreesha - Synn [119]
Kool-Aid - Synn [119]

​


----------



## Duffy (May 12, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Duffy]
> 
> [/sp]



perfection. thanks


----------



## Id (May 12, 2011)

Requesting Sig of X-Man, and Legion (dude with the Mohawk).

*Senior Size. *

*Stock images: *


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [117]
VampireKnights - Synn [118]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [119]
Reiki - Synn [119]
Cornbreesha - Synn [119]
Kool-Aid - Synn [119]
X-Man - Synn [119]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*

​


----------



## -Shen- (May 13, 2011)

Uh I changed my name so yeah take note of it. I was VampireKnights.


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2011)

*Still not accepting new requests!*


*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Cornbreesha_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## ℛei (May 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Still not accepting new requests!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it .Looks amazing pek.Thank you Synn .


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

VampireKnights - Synn [118]
Kool-Aid - Synn [119]
X-Man - Synn [119]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*​


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _X-Man_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

[★Xemasu★] - Synn [118]
Kool-Aid - Synn [119]

*You can request now :]*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh GOD. _GOOD GOD_. *le fap*
you _so_ have to put this in your FB album, honey 
thank you


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG  i love it


----------



## Pseudo (May 13, 2011)

Stock:

Request: Set

Effects: Anything, just give it your best.

Bordersotted

Size: Junior


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Oh GOD. _GOOD GOD_. *le fap*
> you _so_ have to put this in your FB album, honey
> thank you



Glad you like it, babe.  I'll upload it to my album and tag you 



Reiki said:


> I love it .Looks amazing pek.Thank you Synn .





Kagura said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG  i love it



Glad you girls like them 

Also I forgot about your 170x220 avatar, Kagura.  Will do it now!


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _★Xemasu★_ 



*Even though you're not a senior member yet, I'll give you what you asked for. However, I wouldn't upload the 150x150 avatar, because it will lower its quality. I recommend you use the 125x125 avy instead. :3*




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Kool-Aid - Synn [119]
ThePseudo - Synn [120]

​


----------



## Cornbreesha (May 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Still not accepting new requests!*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> ...



Thank you ^_^


----------



## -Shen- (May 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _★Xemasu★_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD !  Its damn freaking awesome. I love you. I repped you. Thx


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2011)

Cornbreesha said:


> Thank you ^_^





			
				[★Xemasu★];38455784 said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD !  Its damn freaking awesome. I love you. I repped you. Thx



You're welcome, guys.


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (May 13, 2011)

_Requesting Set_
*Worker*: Synn

*Stock:* 

*Text*: Ino! Where are you? 

*Effects:* Up to you 

*Avy*: Ino's face
​


----------



## Noitora (May 13, 2011)

Hey there.

Is it possible to make an avatar out of this.



150x150

No text

Effects, surprise me with your awesome pek


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kool-Aid - Synn [119]
ThePseudo - Synn [120]
Bow2YourQueenThatsMe - Synn [120]
Noitora - Synn [120]


​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 14, 2011)

I have an ava request.

Can you do that transition thing for it like you did with Kagura? Gif ava (150x150). 

Can you make the avas start and end in the following order.

Stock: 







Can you have colors for when it transitions as blue, black, red, and black in that order. When you crop the OKC one, can you make sure it has the THUNDER and OKC logo on it, and for the Bulls the CHICAGO BULLS and the actual Bull logo.

Simple effects.

Border: 

Preciate it, let me know if there's any sort of problem.


----------



## Synn (May 14, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kool-Aid - Synn [119]
ThePseudo - Synn [120]
Bow2YourQueenThatsMe - Synn [120]
Noitora - Synn [120]
Son Goku of Earth - Synn [120]


​


----------



## Synn (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kool-Aid_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Bow2YourQueenThatsMe_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Noitora_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 14, 2011)

Set please. Whoever is available.

Stock: 

Size: Junior.

Effects: Whatever you think will look cool.

Text: None.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Synn (May 14, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Son Goku of Earth - Synn [120]
Brotha Yasuji - Synn [120]


​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 15, 2011)

Immm bacckk

Request Type : Sig 

Worker- Synn 

Stock- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images.wikia.com/fable/images/d/dc/Firelord_azula.png




Size- Senior

Border- IDK what dashed is but ill give it a shot.

Effects-  Similar to the Sasuke & Mizukage picture also make the picture looked cracked & separate a few parts to make it look like a broken picture.  Id also like a faded picture of her mother in the back to make her seem like a ghost haunting her. 

Text-  Despair of a Princess in script. Also Write in blue to make it fit in with the flames & try not to write it over the cracks.


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Son Goku of Earth - Synn [120]
Brotha Yasuji - Synn [120]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [120]


​


----------



## Ace (May 16, 2011)

Requesting Set
*Worker:* Synn
*Stock:* 

*Effect:* Make her look sexy please. ​


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Son Goku of Earth - Synn [120]
Brotha Yasuji - Synn [120]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [120]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [120]


​


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Son Goku of Earth_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 16, 2011)

> *Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.:33


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Thank you.:33



No problem  Don't forget to rep&credit :3


----------



## Hamaru (May 16, 2011)

Sig Request
Link: 
Time frame: 1:06 - 1:14
Boarder: Black


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2011)

Hamaru said:


> Sig Request
> Link:
> Time frame: 1:06 - 1:14
> Boarder: Black



Edit your post for two reasons:

Link to the video isn't working;
Turn off your signature when posting.

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [120]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [120]
Hamaru - Selva [121]


​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 16, 2011)

Oh my gah, I am not worthy. 

Amazing job, preciate it.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 16, 2011)

Next in line FTW.


----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 17, 2011)

I'm Back 

Stock:  

Worker: Synn Please 

Requesting: Set

Effects: Do your magic. :ho


----------



## Synn (May 17, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [120]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [120]
Hamaru - Selva [121]
ILikefruitloops - Synn [121]


​


----------



## Selva (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hamaru_


----------



## Toroxus (May 17, 2011)

Requesting a *set+profile pic* for anyone to do.

*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Semi-rounded, rounded, or fade-to-transparent.
*Effects:* Cool colors like dark blue or dark purple are desired. Smooth texture (Like Stock). I don't like a grainy textures. Stay away from the hot colors like bright yellow and orange (unless you're very confident). Crimson Red (Blood Red) and Navy (Dark Blue) are my favorite colors when used together. Which is why I like the stock so much.
*Text:* I'd like "Toroxus" but not where it's taking over the focus of the image. If it's possible, I'd also like a version without text. Feel free to add theme-related inconspicuous text in the background if you'd like.
*Additional Info:* I tried to work with this picture for awhile, but I could never figure out a fitting background because that white is terrible. I think I'd like the "Fallen Angel" kind of theme; That this is some sort of battle and the injured individual in the stock is koy, quiet, but powerful. I tried to work with the feathers, runes to match the red eye, etc. But I couldn't get an acceptable background. These are just suggestions if you wanted any. Go with what you feel matches the stock best, you know better than I.

Apart from the recommendations on effects, do whatever you think would look best. Thanks in advance for your time and effort.


----------



## Saishin (May 18, 2011)

Requesting a set 

Size: Junior
Bordes:Any
Effects:Any
Text:None


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [120]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [120]
ILikefruitloops - Synn [121]
Toroxus - Synn [121]
Saishin - Synn [121]

​


----------



## Rosie (May 18, 2011)

Set request David :33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: lights, nothing too much, make it epic but romantic.
No text

Take your time. Thanks, love


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [120]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [120]
ILikefruitloops - Synn [121]
Toroxus - Synn [121]
Saishin - Synn [121]
Rosie - Synn [121]

​


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

Sorry for the long delay, guys. I'm having a busy week and I'm afraid I won't be able to get any of my current set requests done before the weekend.

Thank you for your patience and comprehension. :}


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2011)

Request: Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Anything that looks good
Effects - Gothic and epic
Text - None
Additonal Info - Surprise me


----------



## rice (May 18, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Requesting a *set+profile pic* for anyone to do.
> 
> *Size:* Senior
> *Border:* Semi-rounded, rounded, or fade-to-transparent.
> ...





Saishin said:


> Requesting a set
> 
> Size: Junior
> Bordes:Any
> ...



I'll take these  hope you guys don't mind


----------



## Synn (May 19, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [120]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [120]
ILikefruitloops - Synn [121]
Toroxus - Frango [121]
Saishin - Frango [121]
Rosie - Synn [121]
Alisdragon - Synn [121]

​


----------



## rice (May 19, 2011)

[sp=@Saishin]I kept it simple  tell me if you'd like any changes









[/sp]


----------



## rice (May 19, 2011)

[sp=@Toroxus]hope this is what you wanted


[/sp]


----------



## Toroxus (May 19, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Toroxus]hope this is what you wanted
> 
> 
> [/sp]



I love it.  Thank you so much! See you next week


----------



## -JT- (May 20, 2011)

Bonjour!

Type: Gif Avatar 
Stock: 
Duration: 1:02-1:04
Senior Member please

Thanks


----------



## rice (May 20, 2011)

[sp=@-JT-] [/sp]


----------



## Duffy (May 21, 2011)

Worker: Frango

Avatar: 



Size - 150x150
Effect: same as sig
boarder: dotted

Sig:

size - 400x400 or something alone those lines
effect - something w/ gold and black or something
text - "The Next Big Thing"
boarder: dotted


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [120]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [120]
ILikefruitloops - Synn [121]
Rosie - Synn [121]
Alisdragon - Synn [121]
Duffy - Frango [122]


​


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 



A dashed border wouldn't fit cracks.


​



*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _ILikefruitloops_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (May 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks faptastics 

Thanks, love


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 21, 2011)

O then can you make it a regular border Synn?

Oh & you forgot the mom effect.


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2011)

Rosie said:


> It looks faptastics
> 
> Thanks, love



No problem, honey. 



Crow Master Apprentice said:


> O then can you make it a regular border Synn?
> 
> Oh & you forgot the mom effect.




*Spoiler*: __ 




​


As for the mom effect, you didn't provide a stock of her mother.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 21, 2011)

I didn't mean the outside of the picture the crack effect was suppose to be directly on her.

Sorry about that here. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y235/Ziska21044/Avatar/ursa.jpg


----------



## Ace (May 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Synn. I fucking love you.  You hooked it up.  Thank you Synn. 


Edit: I'm 24'd.  Will rep you later.


----------



## Pseudo (May 21, 2011)

No fear Synn, you will be repped.
Size:Junior
Effect: Anything you like, but not too weird.
Border: Anything
Stock:

Sorry, my bad. Please do justice to this set.


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> No fear Synn, you will be repped.
> Size:Junior
> Effect: Anything you like, but not too weird.
> Border: Anything



No stock? How am I supposed to make you a set out of nothing? :X

Oh and turn your sig off when posting


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [121]
Duffy - Frango [122]
ThePseudo - Synn [122]


​


----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ILikefruitloops_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great.


----------



## rice (May 22, 2011)

[sp=@Duffy]







tell me if you'd like to resize the sigs or make any changes to them[/sp]


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2011)

Rosie said:


> It looks faptastics
> 
> Thanks, love





StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Synn. I fucking love you.  You hooked it up.  Thank you Synn.
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm 24'd.  Will rep you later.





ILikefruitloops said:


> Looks great.



No problem. :33 Glad you guys like them 

*housekeeping*

Alisdragon - Synn [121]
ThePseudo - Synn [122]


​


----------



## Duffy (May 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Duffy]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it's perfect, I'll rep ya in 24 hours tho.

Um could you put each starting letter in caps and make another avatar that include batista's arms and waste (all of him) also, thanks a lot.


----------



## rice (May 23, 2011)

[sp=@Duffy] 



[/sp]


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*
If I missed you, please tell me.

None!


​


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2011)

synn 

dotted white borders

not too many effects

make it pretty 

150x150 and 150x200 avy on each in giff please

on sig " connect together... is it fate?




horizontal sig


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2011)

*housekeeping*
If I missed you, please tell me.

Kagura - Synn [123]


​


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*
If I missed you, please tell me.

None!


​


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura~Redone upon request_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2011)

thanks much better :33


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thankyou for doing a wonderful job on my set, Love it, rep and credit you soon.​


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> thanks much better :33





Alisdragon said:


> Thankyou for doing a wonderful job on my set, Love it, rep and credit you soon.



No problem, girls. :33

*housekeeping*
If I skipped your post, tell me.

None!


​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 23, 2011)

skipped me......kinda.


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> skipped me......kinda.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't know what to do with your request other than this...
If you're not going to use it, please tell me so I can post it in the giveaways.
Don't forget to rep !


​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THERE WE GO, that's the crack effect i was aiming for except it was suppose to be everywhere but, idc ive waited ages.

Rep & Credit coming thanks.

Question can I edit this? feels like I should add her friends.


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> idc ive waited ages.



Is that supposed to mean anything to me? 

I'm not your bitch and you should be grateful I actually took the time to give it another try. I could simply have deleted the PSD file... And since I'm doing this out of my fucking free time, I will say this only once: know your place.

Act like that again and I can promise you that you'll wait a millennium for your next set. ;]



Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Question can I edit this? feels like I should add her friends.



As long as you credit me and link to the shop, sure.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 23, 2011)

You misinterpret what I said. I knew the pic would be awesome so it was unbearable waiting, I didn't mean you should have done it sooner.


----------



## Duffy (May 23, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Duffy]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



perfect, thank you.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

*Set* request for *Synn*
*Border:* Rounded or semi-rounded.
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Ditch the yellow background; I hate yellow. It's a warm and loving theme. I'm a boy, so please don't make it too girly.
*Text:* In the mid-ground "Don't Lose Yourself" . In the background have "Toroxus" . So the order of visual significance of objects on the signature should be the boys as most significant, then the "Don't Lose Yourself" followed by "Toroxus being least significant. I don't like overpowering text. Just suggestions, play around if you want. 
*Additional Info:* I'd use the cat boy for the avatar. And I wouldn't mind cutting the right part of the stock off a bit to reduce size reduction.


*Spoiler*: _Not set related_ 




No offense to Frango. But I can't rep him again so soon, and I like to try different artists out .
 And Synn's work is so pretty I wanted something from her/him. pek
Oh, and maybe it'd help or not: The only reason I like this picture is the catboy on the left.  I think the other guy is ugly  Perhaps I need to spend an hour cutting him out.


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

*housekeeping*
If I skipped your post, tell me.

Toroxus - Synn [123]


​


----------



## Vash (May 24, 2011)

*Request type* - Set
*Worker* - Anyone
*Stock* - 
*Size* -  Senior
*Border* - Dotted
*Effects* - Whatever makes it look awesome
*Text* - None

Thanks


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

*housekeeping*
If I skipped your post, tell me.

Toroxus - Synn [123]
Woop - Synn [123]


​


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Woop_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Toroxus_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Toroxus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'm gonna wear the darker one (pGR3N). I was expected to see the catboy's tail, but in hindsight, it seems logical to cut the bottom out. I approve and am grateful 

So um... since no one else is in line for a set... I was... kinda... you know... wondering if you wanted to do another.. you know... at your leisure.


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I'm gonna wear the darker one (pGR3N). I was expected to see the catboy's tail, but in hindsight, it seems logical to cut the bottom out. I approve and am grateful
> 
> So um... since no one else is in line for a set... I was... kinda... you know... wondering if you wanted to do another.. you know... at your leisure.



As long as you rep twice, sure. :]


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> As long as you rep twice, sure.



*Spoiler*: _Complaining_ 



I don't know which stock to pick!  This is the problem when you know too many great artists! You don't know which stocks should go to who!
Also, I have to spread Rep around and probably wait 24 hours before I can rep you again, but I definitely will.





*Set* Request for *Synn*
*Size: * Senior
*Borders: * Rounded preferred. But feel free to do anything except dotted. (Dashed is okay.)
*Effects: * Theme is more lust than love. I'm at a total lose for what to do with this image. Just keep in mind that I love the ears and tail most, and I seeing some skin isn't bad either 
*Text: * Similiar to my previous one in visual significance: "Toroxus" in the background, with a phrase in the midground. Following the Lust theme, I was thinking "Hot In Here" or something flirty. Again, I'm at such a lose that I'm sorry for not being much help 
*Additional Info:* As always, do it at your leisure. I'm in no rush, and neither should you be.


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Toroxus - Synn [124]


​


----------



## Vash (May 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Woop_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks awesome 
Thanks dude!


----------



## Fear (May 24, 2011)

Just a banner from this .

*Text:* ''Dragonball Mafia''
*Border: *Like


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Toroxus_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Toroxus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I Love You! I'll rep as soon as I can! Very good job.


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

Woop said:


> It looks awesome
> Thanks dude!



Glad you like it 



Toroxus said:


> I Love You! I'll rep as soon as I can! Very good job.



Glad you like it too. 

Also, sig off


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

*Request Type:* .Gif Set request 
*Worker:*  Selva
*Video:* 
(Both the avatar and signature from the same video, please)

_Ava: _
*From:* 1:11 (When you see the close-up of his face after the light has faded; please show this shot as long as possible: let the gif start right after the light fades)
*To:* 1:15 (Please make the gif end just before the shot of his stance ends)

_Sig:_
*From:* 0:26 (When you see them standing there from behind)
*To:* 0:35 (Please make this gif end right after the flashes end/just before you see the trees)  

*Sizes: * 
_Ava:_ 150x150
_Sig:_ Same size as this one:

*Borders:* For both the avy and sig: Same border as this one:

*Additonal Info:* Please add a nice transition from the end of the gifs to the start of the gifs, so they are a fluent loop. 

Will rep and cred offc ^^


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fear - Synn [124]
Scizor - Selva [124]


​


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 25, 2011)

Could I please get this resized to 125x125 and get a dotted border around it?



Thanks.


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Could I please get this resized to 125x125 and get a dotted border around it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 25, 2011)

Synn said:


>



Thanks.:33


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Thanks.:33



Anytime  .


----------



## Anarch (May 25, 2011)

*Just Sig* please :



I would love it if you used red and black mostly for your colour effects but then again i may not know what i'm talking about so do whatever you think looks best.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Scizor - Selva [124]
Anarch - Synn [124]


​


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

*Request Type:* GIF Set
*Person Of Interest:* Whoever. Looks like Selva mostly does the gifs? But I'm not picky.


*Size:* 150x150
*Time Frame:* Approximately 3:14 - 3:16 (from when Arya (young girl) "attacks" Syrio (teacher), spins her around, and ends with her sword meeting his)
*Border:* 1-pixel white border.


*Size:* Whatever works.
*Time Frame:* Approximately 1:02 - 1:09 (from when Syrio says "How can you be quick as a snake?" and ending around when he says "Or as quiet as a shadow?" Doesn't matter if it cuts off before the line is technically finished - just want a pause at the end. If it's too much, trim off the beginning and start it right when Syrio starts swinging at Arya, after he says the snake line.)
*Border:* 1-pixel white border.

Pre-emptive thanks.


----------



## Selva (May 26, 2011)

^ Both Frango and I make gifs here ^^ I'm free right now so I'll make them Unless Frango already got to your request first 

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2011)

Go ahead Selva, you can take Damon Baird's request too. :33


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2011)

Selva said:


> ^ Both Frango and I make gifs here ^^ I'm free right now so I'll make them Unless Frango already got to your request first
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_



It's awesome! Thanks so much!

But what is seen during the transition in the avatar? (I briefly see something?)

Rep and cred coming your way. ^^


----------



## Selva (May 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Damon Baird_ 




This looks awesome. I need to watch that 







Let me know if you want to change anything.






Scizor said:


> But what is seen during the transition in the avatar? (I briefly see something?)


I added a tweening. The last frame is fading to the first frame. Maybe this is what you mean  do you want to change something?


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2011)

Selva said:


> I added a tweening. The last frame is fading to the first frame. Maybe this is what you mean  do you want to change something?



I see.

Well, yes; it would be awesome if it was just the transition, without the brief showing of said frames, if that's not too much work =)


----------



## Selva (May 26, 2011)

The transition is actually the tweening  I'm still not sure what you're seeing in the transition though, sorry lol >.<
I made one without the transition anyway so...


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2011)

Selva said:


> The transition is actually the tweening  I'm still not sure what you're seeing in the transition though, sorry lol >.<
> I made one without the transition anyway so...



I see..

So, is there no other way of transitioning? 

Edit: Actually, I really like the avatar as it is now, without the transition. Thanks! ^^

And I have one more question:
If you reduce the size of the signature gif, will the slight pixelation go away, or is that the quality of the video I provided? (Which is my fault as I requested that size)

(For any further changes, if any, I will rep again)


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Damon Baird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the few SFW moments in the series.  But it's a great show so far (Game of Thrones, based on George R.R. Martin's "A Song of Ice and Fire" in case you didn't know).

Everything looks perfect. Will rep now, and again after I can spread some. Many thanks.


----------



## Selva (May 26, 2011)

^ Thanks for the info <3 glad you like.


Scizor said:


> And I have one more question:
> If you reduce the size of the signature gif, will the slight pixelation go away?


This is the best I could do XD You can ask Frango to give your request a go if you like 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2011)

Selva said:


> This is the best I could do XD You can ask Frango to give your request a go if you like
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



They're awesome. I'm very glad with the set you made me, so it's all good. ^^

Will rep again after spreading


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Anarch_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Anarch (May 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anarch_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful  , i hadn't asked for an avatar but i think I'll use it as a set as it looks so good as one. 

Thanks again


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Beautiful  , i hadn't asked for an avatar but i think I'll use it as a set as it looks so good as one.
> 
> Thanks again



Glad you like it


----------



## Dash (May 26, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - anyone 
Stock - sig 

Avatar 
Size - Senior
Border - solid
Effects - add whatever effects you think will fit with the stocks. I'll trust your judgement. 
Text - Dirk
Additonal Info - thank you! =]


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Dash - Synn [125]


​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 26, 2011)

change text to Donate?


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Dash - Synn [125]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [125]


​


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> change text to Donate?



*Just rep*


----------



## Ace (May 26, 2011)

Request Set

Stock:


----------



## Nightshade (May 27, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior

I'll leave the rest up to you. Thanks.


----------



## Synn (May 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Dash - Synn [125]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [125]
Nightshade - Synn [125]


​


----------



## Synn (May 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dash_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 27, 2011)

Request Type - Avatar, Signature. Set
Worker - Anyone

AVA

Stock - 

Size - Senior
Border - dotted
Effects - I kinda want a us flagish type of effect
Text - Basye (Font your choice)
Additonal Info - None

Sig

Stock: 

( I was woundring if you could do two diffrent text sigs?)
Border - (1stText: Dotted) (2nd text: bold).
Effects - Same, something red white and blue. Maybe add a firework effect also.
Text - 1st text (Naruto Forums All American American)
2nd sig text ( Basye Elite Skills All American American)
Additonal Info - None

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Synn (May 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Nightshade - Synn [125]
basye - Frango [126]


​


----------



## Dash (May 27, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dash_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing.  

Thanks a bunch Synn.


----------



## Synn (May 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nightshade_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Nightshade (May 27, 2011)

Looks awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## Synn (May 27, 2011)

Dash said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Thanks a bunch Synn.





Nightshade said:


> Looks awesome, thanks so much!



Glad you guys like


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

basye - Frango [126]
Selva - Kagura [126]


​


----------



## Selva (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 28, 2011)

Just an ava, please. 150x150, you can choose the borders and effects. No text.

Preciate it.


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

basye - Frango [126]
Son Goku of Earth - Synn [126]


​


----------



## Toroxus (May 28, 2011)

Requesting - set for Synn

Size - senior
Borders - rounded or solid.
Effects - Ditch the "Pocky Day" text. It's a love theme, but don't make it girly by going overzealous on flowers or pink. Other than that, do what you want. Try to steer clear of yellows, I really don't like yellow.
Text - "Love Is In The Air" Make it part of the foreground or mid-ground but not overpowering. "Toroxus" could be part of the background, making it somewhat hidden. My username doesn't have to be big or noticeable, the "Loving Is In The Air" is the one I'd really want.
As you probably figured, do whatever you think looks best!


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_




thanks


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

basye - Frango [126]
Son Goku of Earth - Synn [126]
Toroxus - Synn [126]


​


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2011)

Ava request (125x125 and 150x150)


Dotted borders
Whatever effects
Text : SAIYAN (make avas both with and without it)


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

basye - Frango [126]
Son Goku of Earth - Synn [126]
Toroxus - Synn [126]
Gogeta - Synn [126]


​


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Son Goku of Earth_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Gogeta_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 28, 2011)

Thanks, you switched us up though. 

Edit: Will rep when 24 is gone.


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Thanks, you switched us up though.



You're right.  Will edit now! XD


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Son Goku of Earth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome

.


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Awesome
> 
> .



Glad you like it :33

Don't forget to rep&credit~


----------



## Ayana (May 29, 2011)

David, mind making an awesome set for me?

Avy: 150 x 150 with Tayuya
Sig: resized for a senior member.
Minimum effects like always.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

*housekeeping*

basye - Frango [126]
Toroxus - Synn [126]
Ayana - Synn [127]


​


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Vash (May 29, 2011)

*Request type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 
*Size* -  Senior
*Border* - Dotted
*Effects* - Just make it awesome 
*Text* - None

Thanks you


----------



## Ayana (May 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you.
:33


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Woop_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## ℛei (May 29, 2011)

Hello there 

Request: Banner
Stock:
Worker: Synn
Size: 400 x 550 px
Borders & effect: Up to you

If you could,please change the orange background.And add something pretty.

Thankies


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Toroxus_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

basye - Frango [126]
Reiki - Synn [127]


​


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

basye - Frango [126]


​


----------



## ℛei (May 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome .Thanks a lot


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Looks awesome .Thanks a lot



No problem, glad you like it


----------



## fraj (May 29, 2011)

could i make a gif request please
its for my shop icon so as per the regulations 

Max size
Height: 20px
Width: 40px.

i would like these two images put as one next to each other


*Spoiler*: __ 




 --> to the left

 --> to the right




if the space isnt enough to fit it, would it be possible to maybe animate the word 'shop' in and out of the space, like when the emote moves to the right let the word 'shop' move out of the image space and then back in again when the emote moves to the left

i suck at doing animated stuff on PS

thanks if you consider it


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

*housekeeping*

basye - Frango [126]
frajosg - Selva [127]


​


----------



## fraj (May 29, 2011)

forgot to mention, as credit ill mention the shop in the opening post of my thread


----------



## Toroxus (May 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Toroxus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Love it!


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

frajosg said:


> forgot to mention, as credit ill mention the shop in the opening post of my thread



That's appreciated, thank you :33



Toroxus said:


> I Love it!



Glad you do  Oh and sig off, please. :3


----------



## Vash (May 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Woop_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks awesome 

Thanks Synn


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

Woop said:


> It looks awesome
> 
> Thanks Synn



Glad you like it


----------



## Duffy (May 29, 2011)

set please (sorry if the qty isn't that good, it's a screen shot)

Avatar: 150x150
effect: anything prob a gold and white effect
boarder: dotted white

sig: same size as the image is now
boarder: dotted
text: "I Want This Forever"
effect: same as avatar

thanks.


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

Duffy said:


> set please (sorry if the qty isn't that good, it's a screen shot)
> 
> Avatar: 150x150
> effect: anything prob a gold and white effect
> ...



Quality isn't the best indeed. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Duffy (May 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> Quality isn't the best indeed. I'll give it a try.



ya, thanks tho


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 29, 2011)

Honey, it's been so long  I come bearing a request!

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Text: "...for one day we'll be together again,
I swear to the Heavens."
Effects: soft and lovely 

thanks!


----------



## Duffy (May 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Duffy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, love it. thank you.

I'll be able to rep you in 24 hours.


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 29, 2011)

Honey, it's beautiful 
thanks!


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

Duffy said:


> wow, love it. thank you.
> 
> I'll be able to rep you in 24 hours.





Desert Butterfly said:


> Honey, it's beautiful
> thanks!



Glad you guys like


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Basye_ 



*Frango made your avatar and asked me to do the sig.
For that reason, rep us both and credit either the shop or both workers.
Hope you like it and sorry for the delay :3*








​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

frajosg - Selva [127]


​


----------



## Selva (May 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _frajosg_ 




I'm not sure if this is what you wanted >.< but let me know if you don't like or want to change anything XD


----------



## fraj (May 30, 2011)

its perfect, thanks a ton
ill probably use the first one


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 30, 2011)

another weird request xD

can you change the coulor  this  to purple?


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> another weird request xD
> 
> can you change the coulor  this  to purple?



Let me know if you want it a brighter purple~


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 30, 2011)

that was fast, epic 
i got spread then ill rep you


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> that was fast, epic
> i got spread then ill rep you



It's okay, take your time. Just don't forget, please. :3

*housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 30, 2011)

I want request again!

Yea I need a banner but i want kinda traspent type of






Yea so i bascally want an image with text saying

The Bank Of Fiver Corners
And put the money eveywere 
no border or anything just an image oike you would do for your shop 

any size


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I want request again!
> 
> Yea I need a banner but i want kinda traspent type of
> 
> ...



I'm confused.

The two first links aren't working for me and the last one is from an online game or something.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 30, 2011)

-- set
-- senior sized
-- white stroke + dotted border
-- stock 
-- any effects that work well, nothing too too flashy, but something nice would work. Also I like the width being longer than the height, if that's not too much to ask for ...

thank you very much.


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2011)

*housekeeping*

BrightlyDim - Synn [129]


​


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 31, 2011)

Request Type - Avatar
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - 100x100
Border - rounded
Effects - surprise me
Text - Hilda/Touko
Additonal Info - Focus on the face and chest area.

I hope you don't mind if I use it on another forum as well.


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2011)

*housekeeping*

BrightlyDim - Synn [129]
.:Jason:. - Synn [129]


​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> The two first links aren't working for me and the last one is from an online game or something.



Sorry


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Sorry



These are LQ... I'm sorry but I'll have to turn it down this time. :<


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _.:Jason:._ 



*Credit and link back to the shop if using in another forum, please.*


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _BrightylyDim_ 



*Let me know if you want any changes made. :3*




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 31, 2011)

thanks <3.


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> thanks <3.



No problem, Eli.


----------



## G (May 31, 2011)

Could you make me a 150x150 avatar of this pic?
Focused on the face, no effects, and black borders.


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _「 Boshi 」_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ace (Jun 1, 2011)

Request Set 

Stock 

Effects: Do whatever you like with it. I found it on google and I fell in love with it.


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Request Set
> 
> Stock
> 
> Effects: Do whatever you like with it. I found it on google and I fell in love with it.



Quality isn't that great, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Ace (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks so much Synn.


----------



## fraj (Jun 1, 2011)

just dropping by to say thanks again on a great job with the request, it looks nice on the main page 

thanks again selva and synn


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello workers ^^

I have another .gif request:

*Request Type:* .Gif Set
*Worker:* Selva =D
*Video:* 

*Avatar:* From *3:12* (When you see his knees; please make the gif start just after the fading in ends)  To *3:15* (Please make the gif end just before the pink guy comes to show in the shot)

*Signature:* From *2:43* (From when Vegeta starts getting pulled towards Goku) To *2:50* (When the scene of the light flashing ends)

The signature and avatar both from the same video (the video I link to in this post) please.

*Sizes:* 
*Avatar:* Same size as my current avatar, please.
*Signature:* Same size as my current signature, please.

*Borders:*
*Avatar:* Same border as my current avatar, please.
*Signature:* Same border as my current signature, please.

*Additional info:* Please add a transition from the end to the start of the signature; in a way that the sig ends with the last flash of light, so the transition and the signature .gif are a nice whole =)

*Also, I have a question:*
Is it possible to request a .gif of several seperate segments of a video?
For example:
Requesting the parts 0:22 to 0:24 and 0:27 to 0:29 of a video for in one .gif (or even more segments)?

(so, basically, is it possible that you make a .gif of a video while leaving out segments to make a whole?)

Will rep and cred, offcourse ^^


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

Got you Scizor ^^ but sig off please.
Yeah, I can make a one gif from different segments from the video. Just specify what segments you want.

And you're welcome frajosg. Glad you liked XD


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Selva said:


> Got you Scizor ^^ but sig off please.
> Yeah, I can make a one gif from different segments from the video. Just specify what segments you want.



Awesome ^^

And thanks for the info; Then I have an idea for my next set. =D

But first I really want the set I just requested; can't wait to see what you make of it selva ^^

Also, my apologies for not turning off my sig immediately. It's fixed now.


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2011)

frajosg said:


> just dropping by to say thanks again on a great job with the request, it looks nice on the main page
> 
> thanks again selva and synn



You should thank Selva only, I didn't do anything. 

*housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [129]
Scizor - Selva [129]


​


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2011)

*housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [129]


​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_



The set's perfect! 

Thank you so much!

One question though: what's the difference between the three signature gifs (if there is a difference)?  I assumed there's a difference as the file names are different.

But, again, it's perfect.<3

Rep coming your way ^^


----------



## krome (Jun 1, 2011)

set~
avatar: 
sig:


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _krome_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Praecipula (Jun 2, 2011)

Request for a set, Synn. 

*Stock:*
*Avy:* Sasuke's beautiful face 
*Avy text:* Acrima
*Sig text:* When I see your face ,there's not a thing that I would change cause you're amazing . . . _Just the way you are._
*Effects:* Anything soft and bright.
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Anything that is not dotted

I hope you're not busy! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Synn (Jun 2, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Praecipula - Synn [130]


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Praecipula_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## Praecipula (Jun 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Praecipula_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome as ever! Thank you so much!


----------



## Synn (Jun 2, 2011)

Praecipula said:


> Awesome as ever! Thank you so much!



No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jun 2, 2011)

Request Type: Sig 

Worker: Synn 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/071/1/7/itachi_2__ova____night_by_lordsarito-d3bgcdu.png





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://th09.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010/204/1/1/Minato_Namikaze_by_Trazo17.jpg




Size- Senior

Border- Dashed

Effects- The cool Color effect I usual ask for, but put dark colors.

Text- On Itachi side put Pride Of The Uchiha & for Minato put Yondaime Hokage. Between them put Konoha Knights.


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [130]


​


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2011)

*Request Type:* GIF Set
*Person Of Interest:* Selva



*Avatar:*
*Size:* 150x150
*Time Frame:* Approximately 1:23 - 1:26 (The scene of Lara looking unsure briefly, to her looking down, and looking back up determinedly before she starts running. If this is too long, can start a second later after she's already looking down.)
*Border:* 1-pixel white border.

*Signature:*
*Size:* Whatever works.
*Time Frame:* Approximately 2:20 - 2:27 (The scene where Lara is tying the tourniquet on her wound, ending with the top-down shot of her collapsing forward)
*Border:* 1-pixel white border.

Pre-emptive thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [130]
Damon Baird - Selva [130]


​


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Damon Baird_ 















Scizor said:


> One question though: what's the difference between the three signature gifs (if there is a difference)?


Just the quality was a bit different in everyone of them


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## G (Jun 3, 2011)

Senior set
borders black and white
Put these pics in seperate squares with the borders
avatars of the faces; black and white borders as well

*Spoiler*: _pictures_


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _「 Boshi 」_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## G (Jun 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _「 Boshi 」_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm..
It's perfect, but could you add this picture in the middle:

just the same way as the others.
Also make a avatar of that too..
Sorry for this; i'll rep you twice for that.


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Hm..
> It's perfect, but could you add this picture in the middle:
> 
> just the same way as the others.
> ...



I didn't save the PSD file, sorry. :<


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jun 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 3, 2011)

Selva said:


> Just the quality was a bit different in everyone of them



I see. Thanks for the info. 

I'll be back soon; requesting another .gif set. ^^
But I'm loving my current set, so I want to wear this one for a while longer<3


----------



## G (Jun 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> I didn't save the PSD file, sorry. :<



I'll ask someone else then.


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

Selva. 


Avatar 150 x 150 fo black dragon roaring 

Seconds: 0:23-0:23 I want you to make an avatar of the black dragon roaring.

Signature 0:12-0:13 of the black dragon flying.
-------------------------------------------------
Avatar 150 x 150 

Seconds: 0:00-0:01 of the boy lying on the ground and then getting scared.

Avatar 150 x 150 

seconds- 0:16-0:20 of boy speaking then tapping forehead.

Signature 

seconds- 0:20-0:24. of the boy speaking with the pokeball and then pointing.
----------------------------------------------

Avatar: 
150 x 150
Seconds - 0:14-0:15 of when it's all white and then two shadow figures appear and their eyes glow white. For the avatar, I only want the man.

Signature: Use the same link.

Seconds: same except instead of just the man, have the other shadow figure incorporated.


----------



## Fear (Jun 4, 2011)

Set.

*Stock: *
*Border:* Dashed
*Size: *Senior
*Effects:* Up to you.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 4, 2011)

*Request Type:* .Gif set
*Worker:* Selva =D
*Video: *

*Avatar:* From *1:14 *(When you first see Gogeta; it starts with his aura starting up: you'll see a few yellow sparks and a flash; please make the .gif start just as you first see Gogeta/just before the sparks and the flash) to *exactly when 1:17 becomes 1:18* (As this is exactly the ending of that scene and at that moment there is another flash; so this way the gif will start and end with a flash, making it a nice whole)

*Signature:*
The segments:
*0:57 *(when you see the green shots and the smoke; please make the .gif start right before you see the green shots/exactly as that scene starts) to *0:59 *(right as that scene ends)

and

*1:00* (Just as you start seeing vegeta making that downward motion) to *1:01 *(right after you see Goku make that same downward motion; just as that scene ends)

and

*1:03* (just as you see the fingers) to *1:04 *(right as the flash ends)

and

*1:07 *(just as you see goku and vegeta stand there) to *1:09* (right as the flash ends)

and 

*1:11* (just as you see the stars/the universe) to *1:14 *(right as that scene ends)

All these segments, in that order, one after another as the signature .gif please.
(So basically, for the signature .gif: the fusion dance with the small scenes between it cut out)

*Size: *

*Avatar:* 150x150
*Signature:* Same size as the .gif currently in my sig

*Border:*
*Avatar:* Same as my current avatar
*Signature:* Same as my current signature

*Additional info:* Please add a transition from the end of the signature to the start of the signature (but only if it looks good; only if it makes the signature .gif a better/nicer/more fluent whole, please)

I know it's quite a difficult request; my apologies about that. But I'm sure you can make it awesome =D

Will rep and cred offc ^^


----------



## Synn (Jun 4, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fireworks - Selva [131]
Fear - Synn [131]
Scizor - Selva [131]


​


----------



## Selva (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 




; or 

; 

; 



; or 

; or 

; or


----------



## Selva (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _scizor_ 




; ; ; 







If you want to change anything guys just let me know


----------



## Synn (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The avatars are absolutely perfect!

And the sig is, too. =D
But I now realise that the .gif would look alot better if the part of the universe/stars isn't in it 

So could you please cut out that scene (the scene of the universe) and make the scene of them standing there and flashing light be the last scene of the gif (and then make the transition from the end to the start of the .gif fluently connect with the last flash of light from that scene)

Rep and cred coming your way =D


----------



## Ace (Jun 6, 2011)

*Request Type*: Gif Set

*Avatar 125x125*

Time: 0:23-0:25

*Signature: * 

Time: 0:30-0:40

Also. Can the signature be about this big.




Borders: Black and White for both please.


----------



## Selva (Jun 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So could you please cut out that scene (the scene of the universe) and make the scene of them standing there and flashing light be the last scene of the gif (and then make the transition from the end to the start of the .gif fluently connect with the last flash of light from that scene)



*Spoiler*: __ 




;


----------



## Synn (Jun 6, 2011)

*housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [131]


​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect! Thank you so much =D

I've given out too much rep atm, when I'm able to, I'll rep you =D


----------



## Z (Jun 6, 2011)

*Request Type -* Set
*Worker -* Synn
*Avatar - * 
*Signature -*
*Size - * Senior
*Border -*


----------



## Rosie (Jun 6, 2011)

Set request for David-andro 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: light effects, maybe some color but of course, nothing too bright
Text: House of Spades

Thanks love


----------



## Synn (Jun 7, 2011)

*housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [131]
Z - Synn [131]
Rosie - Synn [131]


​


----------



## rice (Jun 7, 2011)

[sp=@StonedTheGoodWay] 

[/sp]


----------



## Ace (Jun 7, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@StonedTheGoodWay]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you! Looks great Frango. pek


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 7, 2011)

Request Type - set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - junior
Border - any
Effects - any
Text - none
Additonal Info - do anything you want. just make it look nice, not too bright but still pretty 

Thank you :33


----------



## Synn (Jun 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Benzaiten_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

*Request Type:* .Gif set =D
*Worker:* Selva 
*Video:* 
*Avatar:* From *1:08* (From when you start seeing him standing) to *1:13* (To when the scene of his hands glowing ends)

*Signature:* From *0:11* (from when the shot of the whole group starts) to *0:15* (to right before the shot of the group ends)

*Sizes:*
*Avatar:* 150x150
*Signature:* Same as the .gif currently in my signature

*Border:*
*Avatar:* Same as my current avatar, please
*Signature:* Same as my current signature

*Additonal Info:* Please add a transition to the ending of the .gif to the start of the .gif of both the avatar and the signature please. (So they become a fluent/nice whole)

Will rep and cred offc ^^


----------



## Synn (Jun 7, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Scizor - Selva [132]


​


----------



## Rosie (Jun 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo, it's perfect! Thanks sweetie


----------



## Synn (Jun 7, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Oooo, it's perfect! Thanks sweetie



No problem, honey. Glad you like it.


----------



## Selva (Jun 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _scizor_ 




; 

Let me know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look awesome!

But is it possible to let both gifs go on a little longer before they are cut off? (as the scenes they are from are slightly longer if I recall correctly) 

Also, is it possible for the whole screen of the gif to go white for a fraction of a second during the transition (in the avatar and sig)?


----------



## Selva (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll make the sig gif longer if you want but it would be hard for the ava. 3 seconds is the max but you requested a 5 seconds scene for it >.< I'll try to make it longer but that will affect the quality.

I'm not sure I understand what you mean by that white transition part thing


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> I'll make the sig gif longer if you want but the ava can't be any longer. 3 seconds the max but you wanted 5 seconds for the ava >.< I'll try to make it longer but that will affect the quality.



That sounds good. (for the sig)

And the avy is good as it is then =D thanks!


----------



## Synn (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys, moderate the talk a bit please. :3 Otherwise Juli will kill me!


----------



## Selva (Jun 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _scizor_ 




; 

;


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect again! Thank you so much!

Will wear with pride 

Rep coming your way (plus rep from my previous request, if I recall correctly)

Will rep when I'm no longer 24h'd and after spread ^^

(But what are the differences between the gifs, exactly? =P)

Edit: I figured it out; it's the transitions.
Thanks again!


----------



## Hero (Jun 7, 2011)

Selva

Avatar: 
Borders: None
Seconds: 2:00-2:01 of the boy smiling.

Signature: 
Can you make this as large as you can with the same quality?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 7, 2011)

Synn I am back requesting another senior set plox?

Here's the stock for the avatar. 

Here's the stock for the set. 

No borders or nuthin. I just request my usual... make it seXXXy!


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fireworks - Selva [132]
Nesha - Synn [132]


​


----------



## Vash (Jun 8, 2011)

*Request type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - Dashed
*Effects* - Your usual awesomeness 
*Text* - None

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fireworks - Selva [132]
Nesha - Synn [132]
Woop - Synn [132]


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Woop_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Vash (Jun 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Woop_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks dude, perfect as always


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2011)

Woop said:


> Thanks dude, perfect as always



Glad you like it.


----------



## G (Jun 8, 2011)

Senior set
stock 
Text: "The Auditore are not dead! I'm still here! Me! Ezio! Ezio Auditore!"
Everything else up to you.


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fireworks - Selva [132]
Nesha - Synn [132]
「 Boshi 」 - Frango [133]


​


----------



## Selva (Jun 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 




; 

; 

This was the original gif you wanted to resize (the tiny small one) lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



;


----------



## rice (Jun 8, 2011)

[sp=@「 Boshi 」]

[/sp]


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 8, 2011)

Senior Avatar
Synn

Effects - something good
Give it a border your choice on which kind


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Nesha - Synn [132]
Sazen - Synn [133]


​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 8, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Syn
Stock -  & .
Size - One for Senior & One for Junior.
Border - Same as the link above.
Effects - Same as the link above.
Text - For the avatar. Nothing. For the signature I would like you to change the ALMIGHTY Gods text to 'Divine Judgment'. As for the name, replace Xemasu with Sunagakure.
Additional Info -
From reading the information above. You probably do not know what my request is. Well this is my request. As you can see, you made a avatar for RM Naruto for the request the dude provided in the link. Well instead of a RM avatar, can I have a Madara/Tobi avatar. The one I would like is . I would like just the Tobi/Madara part. So pretty much, this is the same thing as Xemasu requested.

Now, I do not know if you can do this request since you did something similar like this for Xemasu. But I hope you can.


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Sazen_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Syn
> Stock -  & .
> Size - One for Senior & One for Junior.
> ...



So you want me to use the exact same stocks in the same order? Also, I can do it but effects won't be the same as I didn't save the PSD file. ~


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> So you want me to use the exact same stocks in the same order? Also, I can do it but effects won't be the same as I didn't save the PSD file. ~



Yup, use the same stocks & dammit. I thought you saved it, well. Just try to do it the same as the one you did for the other user. Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> Yup, use the same stocks & dammit. I thought you saved it, well. Just try to do it the same as the one you did for the other user. Thank you!



Oddly enough, I had it saved but deleted some old PSD files the other day to clear some space... I still tried to recover it, with no success. >.>

Also, sig off when posting.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah it's okay. At least you are willing to waste your time to make me a new one. ^-^

Edited my last post. Forgot to take off my signature.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sazen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks great, 24'd will rep later and cred when wearing


----------



## Nightshade (Jun 9, 2011)

Another request for Synn 



senior size, just make it pretty, thanks


----------



## Synn (Jun 9, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sunagakure - Synn [133]
Synn - Selva [133]
Nightshade - Synn [133]


​


----------



## Ace (Jun 12, 2011)

Request-Gif
Size: 125x125 avatar 
Borders-Dotted

Stock-






Worker-Selva


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sunagakure - Synn [133]
Synn - Selva [133]
Nightshade - Synn [133]
StonedTheGoodWay - Selva [133]


​


----------



## -JT- (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey peeps 

Worker: Anyone
Type: Set

Effects: Senior member avatar please. And can the background behind him be more British if possible? Like blue and red. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gaja (Jun 12, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Doesn't matter
Stock - 



Size - Senior
Border - Whatever you feel is best
Effects - Again up to the worker
Text - I'd like "The Reem" put somewhere on the signature
Additonal Info - None


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sunagakure - Synn [133]
Nightshade - Synn [133]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [133]
-JT- - Frango [134]
Gaja - Frango [134]


​


----------



## Nightshade (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Synn, unless you've already started, you can take my request off the list. I'll request somewhere else, cuz you seem kinda busy.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 14, 2011)

Requesting another seXXXy senior set! (Try saying that 5 times fast!:ho)

Here's stock:


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sunagakure - Synn [133]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [133]
-JT- - Frango [134]
Gaja - Frango [134]
Nesha - Synn [134]


​


----------



## G (Jun 15, 2011)

Senior set
Borders: Black and white


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _V_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## G (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks!!!
Nice work.


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2011)

V said:


> Thanks!!!
> Nice work.



No problem. Don't forget to rep&credit when using ! ~


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nesha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 15, 2011)

could i have a senior set of this please



for synn


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Jun 15, 2011)

Synn can you work your magic and make me a collage-type set from this cover page 

150x150 avatar with Luffy (Strawhat).

Stock:


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sunagakure - Synn [133]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [133]
-JT- - Frango [134]
Gaja - Frango [134]
Kool-Aid - Synn [134]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [134]


​


----------



## Vash (Jun 15, 2011)

Back again 

*Request Type -*Set
*Worker -* Synn
*Stock -* For the avatar can you make me something like this 



Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Using this image? 


And for the sig can you do something awesome with this?


*Size -* Senior
*Border -* Dashed
*Effects -* Whatever you think looks awesome 

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sunagakure - Synn [133]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [133]
-JT- - Frango [134]
Gaja - Frango [134]
Kool-Aid - Synn [134]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [134]
Woop - Synn [134]


​


----------



## rice (Jun 16, 2011)

[sp=@StonedTheGoodWay] 

will do the rest later [/sp]


----------



## Ace (Jun 16, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@StonedTheGoodWay]
> 
> will do the rest later [/sp]



Awesome.  Will Rep & Credit soon. I'm 24'ed.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kool-Aid_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Woop_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

Sorry for the long wait, Sunagakure. Will do yours after lunch~​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 16, 2011)

It's okay Syn. Hope you get it done by today though.


----------



## Vash (Jun 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Woop_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect 

Looks awesome, thanks dude 
 You're the best set maker on this forum


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

Woop said:


> Perfect
> 
> Looks awesome, thanks dude
> You're the best set maker on this forum



No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## Cornbreesha (Jun 16, 2011)

Request Type - set
Worker - any
Stock - sig  

ava  

Size - Junior     sig = 550 x 375
Border - dotted
Effects - any is fine


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunagakure_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cornbreesha_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

-JT- - Frango [134]
Gaja - Frango [134]


​


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Jun 16, 2011)

Spectacular work Synn! It came out famazing xD


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

MiamiCity15 said:


> Spectacular work Synn! It came out famazing xD



Glad you like it


----------



## Duffy (Jun 16, 2011)

Set please.


*Spoiler*: _request_ 






^That as a sig

Size: 350w x 500l (a size that looks nice and fits the picture)
Boarder: make the boarder similar to the pic below so red like edges
Effect: keep it as it is





Make that an avatar

Size: 150w x 200l
Note: make it focus more on so this part of the image 
Boarder: same as sig
Effect: same as sig


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

Signature off first, please.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 16, 2011)

..done......


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

-JT- - Frango [134]
Gaja - Frango [134]
Duffy - Synn [135]


​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh my god, I love it Syn! I repped you up too. Thank you for making this. *hugs* It would have been more awesome if you had the same effects, but still. Thank you so much! Now I know what this long wait was for.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 16, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Junior

The rest is up to you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

-JT- - Frango [134]
Gaja - Frango [134]
Duffy - Synn [135]
Brotha Yasuji - Synn [135]


​


----------



## rice (Jun 17, 2011)

[sp=@-JT-]



tell me if you want anything changed, and sorry about the delay [/sp]

i'll do Gaja's request soon


----------



## Gaja (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome, looking forward to it. ^^


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Gaja - Frango [134]
Duffy - Synn [135]


​


----------



## Chloe (Jun 17, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Any
Stock - Avvy of the girl in the green cardigan.

Size - Junior size
Border - Whatever suits
Effects - Anything


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 17, 2011)

Davie, it's been a long time 

Request Type: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: romantic and softish 

Thanks!


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 17, 2011)

Got a request for Synn. 

Request Type: Transparent SIG 
Stock:
Size: senior


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Synn. Great work as always.:33

Edit: Sorry, 24'd.


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Gaja - Frango [134]
Duffy - Synn [135]
SloClo - Frango [135]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [135]
Deathgun - Synn [135]


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Cornbreesha (Jun 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cornbreesha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!! It's Awesome!!!


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2011)

Cornbreesha said:


> Thank you!! It's Awesome!!!



No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gods, YES! Love the colours so, so much pek

gotta spread...


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Duffy (Jun 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Duffy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow, perfect thank you, I'll be abel to rep in 24 hours


----------



## rice (Jun 18, 2011)

[sp=@Gaja]



tell me if you want any changes, and sorry about the delay [/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jun 18, 2011)

*housekeeping*

SloClo - Frango [135]
Deathgun - Synn [135]


​


----------



## Gaja (Jun 18, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Gaja]
> 
> 
> 
> tell me if you want any changes, and sorry about the delay [/sp]



No worries buddy, as always the set has epic awesomeness written all over it. 

And besides he's fighting today, or tonight rather, so it's not too late yet.


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 18, 2011)

*Request Type -* Avatar / Signature

*Worker - *Synn.

*Stock -* 


*Size -* Junior

*Border -* Avatar semi rounded, signature rounded on all four corners.

*Effects -* Red, lots of red, black, and white. Blood-spatter patterns would be nice 

*Text -* N/A

*Additonal Info -* Whatever you think would add to it, I trust your judgement


----------



## Synn (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _♫ Melody ♫_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 18, 2011)

I love it, thankyou


----------



## Synn (Jun 18, 2011)

♫ Melody ♫ said:


> I love it, thankyou



No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## rice (Jun 18, 2011)

[sp=@SloClo] 

[/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Deathgun_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Deathgun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Awesome!!!

Need to spread first.


----------



## Synn (Jun 18, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Need to spread first.



Sure, just don't forget to rep&credit. :33


----------



## River Song (Jun 19, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - No-one in particukar, although I think you'll like the stock Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Border - Rounded
Effects - Anything you'll think will look good


----------



## Synn (Jun 19, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Paper Person - Synn [136]


​


----------



## Ace (Jun 20, 2011)

_Requesting_: _Set_

_Stock:_





_For Avatar:_ Just focus on luffy's face for the avy. Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Paper Person - Synn [136]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [137]


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2011)

*Request Type* - Gif set
*Worker* - Frango
*Link *- 

avy: 1:3 3-1:34 (focused on Harry)
sig: 1:31-1:34 (focused on Voldemort and Harry dueling)
*Size* - Senior, 150x200 avy

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2011)

V said:


> Senior set
> borders none
> stock



You haven't repped for your last set, so you are banned from requesting in this shop until you do.


----------



## Savage (Jun 20, 2011)

Can someone make this into a banner for me. I don't really care what you do with it but as long as it looks nice. A fairly large one but not enough to strecth the page. Whatever size that is.


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Paper Person - Synn [136]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [137]
Jiraiya the Gallant - Synn [137]


​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 20, 2011)

*Request Type* - Avatar*.**
Worker* - *
Stock* - *
Size* - Junior & Senior*.**
Border* -  I would like the border, to be like the avatar I currently have.*
Effects* - Anything to your liking.*
Text* - Nothing.*
Additional Info* - Basically, I would like you to make me a avatar of Sosuke Aizen. Feel free to add any effects you want. As long as it looks good, which it will. I have no problem. Thank you !


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Paper Person - Synn [136]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [137]
Synn - Frango [137]
Jiraiya the Gallant - Synn [137]
Sunagakure - Synn [137]


​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh yeah Synn, little heads up. You spelled the word ''Additional" wrong, on the category that says "Additional Info" on the posting template.


----------



## Tomotsu (Jun 20, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Anyone ;D
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Whatever you think looks best
Effects - Whatever you think looks best
Text - One with Spitfire and one with Mukuro
Additonal Info - Nothin'


----------



## G (Jun 20, 2011)

Senior set

Borders: Black and white

Stock: 

Avatar: Haku's face


----------



## Fear (Jun 20, 2011)

*Set*

*Border - *None (I will add borders myself).*
Senior
Effects - *Something like your avatar.


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> Oh yeah Synn, little heads up. You spelled the word ''Additional" wrong, on the category that says "Additional Info" on the posting template.



Thanks. :33

*housekeeping*

Paper Person - Synn [136]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [137]
Synn - Frango [137]
Jiraiya the Gallant - Synn [137]
Sunagakure - Synn [137]
Tomotsu - Synn [137]
V - Frango [137]
Fear - Synn [137]



​


----------



## rice (Jun 21, 2011)

[sp=@Synn]  





[/sp]

[sp=@StonedTheGoodWay] 

 [/sp]

[sp=@V] 

[/sp]


----------



## Ayana (Jun 21, 2011)

For Synn. You know I love you.

Avatar: 150 x 150

With the girl

Sig: for a senior member


As usual, minimum effects. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Paper Person - Synn [136]
Jiraiya the Gallant - Synn [137]
Sunagakure - Synn [137]
Tomotsu - Synn [137]
Fear - Synn [137]
Ayana - Synn [137]


​


----------



## Chloe (Jun 21, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@SloClo]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you~ 

*EDIT:* Will rep when I can


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Paper Person_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Jiraiya the Gallant_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Tomotsu_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunagakure_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## G (Jun 21, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@V]
> 
> [/sp]



Damn!!!
You're awesome! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Ayana (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't see anything.


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

Ayana said:


> I can't see anything.



What about now? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ayana (Jun 21, 2011)

Fine and dandy, thanks Synn, again a great set.


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

Ayana said:


> Fine and dandy, thanks Synn, again a great set.



No problem, darling. 

Don't forget to rep&credit :33


----------



## Ayana (Jun 21, 2011)

Already repped and credited. Gotta love my new FF6 set.


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

Ayana said:


> Already repped and credited. Gotta love my new FF6 set.



I just noticed the rep after posting.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunagakure_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Syn, I love it!

Oh my god, I need to spread some rep. I promise I will rep you up by this week. Thanks again. :33


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> Thank you very much Syn, I love it!
> 
> Oh my god, I need to spread some rep. I promise I will rep you up by this week. Thanks again. :33



Glad you like it and turn your sig off when posting, please. :]


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 21, 2011)

My fault, I edited my post. Won't do it again.


----------



## Ace (Jun 21, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@StonedTheGoodWay]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you. ^.^


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Rosie (Jun 21, 2011)

Set request dah-ling 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: light effects, something fun. You know how I like it
Text: In company of Bad Friends

Thanks love


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

uhh.....this will be my first request...



The Size:Junior Set 
Effects: idk....is it possible to have background color change from pink to purple in the ava or the switch back thing....... 
Borders:Rounded unless that looks bad
Worker:uhh Synn 
Text:You know you want some [BIGGER]Candy 
Specific:can I get a 2 avas one for each guy or a ava that shifts back and forth between them.
Thank you if you accept


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Rosie - Synn [138]
Neko Enzan - Synn [138]


​


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Minor edit to request


----------



## Kaijin (Jun 22, 2011)

*Request for Synn*

*-Set*
*-Size:* Both Juniour and Senior (if possible plz i plan on using it for a long time)

*-Stock for ava:*


*-For the sig:*






I whoud like something like it was done here: 

So from the first hokage to the fifth.
I know its a hard job but take your time.
Same border as on the sig above.

*-Text:* The Will of Fire keeps burning

Thx in advance


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Rosie - Synn [138]
Neko Enzan - Synn [138]
Kaijin - Synn [138]


​


----------



## River Song (Jun 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Paper Person_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> Synn said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: _Paper Person_
> ...


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello.

*Request Type* - Full set

*Worker* - Synn

*Stock* - 

*Size* - Junior, or to be more specific this is an example of my wanted size on the picture =  - Or perhaps a little bit smaller.

*Border* - Black borders around and white like this picture. 

*Effects* - I want mostly darkish red or blue and very clean picture but can have some rip like this picture you made. . You can either make it stylish and sexy or clean and some rip.

*Text* - This normal font that is used on this picture (Nyxxie) -  - I want this text on the picture - Goddess Of Flash

*Additional Info* - Please make 2 of the same picture. 1 that says Yurnero - Goddess Of Flash. And another one with only Goddess Of Flash.

Thanks, looking forward to it.


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

Vincent2k said:


> Hello.
> 
> *Request Type* - Full set
> 
> ...



The quality of the stock you provided is too low. I'll have to turn this down, sorry. :[


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> The quality of the stock you provided is too low. I'll have to turn this down, sorry. :[



What you mean with too low? Can I choose another pic then ? 

Edit: Nvm -  Here is a new picture if you can still work on it !


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

Vincent2k said:


> What you mean with too low? Can I choose another pic then ?
> 
> Edit: Nvm -  Here is a new picture if you can still work on it !



This one is much better. Will do! :33


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Rosie - Synn [138]
Neko Enzan - Synn [138]
Kaijin - Synn [138]
Vincent2k - Synn [139]


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vincent2k_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 22, 2011)

Request Type - set
Worker - either of you is fine ^^
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - whatever looks good please
Effects - whatever looks good and pretty typography please
Text - for the avatar: Angel
For the sig: Happy moments
Additional Info - Please can the avatar be focused on the boy holding the white bear  ^^

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Rosie - Synn [138]
Neko Enzan - Synn [138]
Kaijin - Synn [138]
darkangelcel - Frango [139]


​


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 22, 2011)

Amazing .

By the way, was there a possibility for Yurnero - Goddess Of Flash. Too? Cause its for my CS nick . Other than that repped and creditted


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

Vincent2k said:


> Amazing .
> 
> By the way, was there a possibility for Yurnero - Goddess Of Flash. Too? Cause its for my CS nick . Other than that repped and creditted


----------



## Vash (Jun 23, 2011)

*Request type* -  Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - Ava


Sig


*Size* - Senior
*Border* -  Dotted
*Effects* -  Whatever you think looks best

Thank you


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jun 23, 2011)

Request type: Sig

Worker- Synn





Size- Senior

Border- Dotted

Text: Pair of Queen's  

Effects-Whatever you think is best, just want something different


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Shota_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Kaijin - Synn [138]
darkangelcel - Frango [139]
Saiyan - Synn [139]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [139]


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kaijin_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kaijin (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG that is simply epic i love it but in the sig in the text there is Tie can you fix that with The if not its ok anyway +reped will cred when using ^^


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Kaijin said:


> OMG that is simply epic i love it but in the sig in the text there is Tie can you fix that with The if not its ok anyway +reped will cred when using ^^



Actually it is a "h" and not a "i", but I will change the font. Not a problem at all.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

I like the sig yet when I put [BIGGER] I meant make the word candy a bit bigger could you change it plz I repped and will cred


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> I like the sig yet when I put [BIGGER] I meant make the word candy a bit bigger could you change it plz I repped and will cred



So you want me to remove the "bigger" word and just make "candy" bigger?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> So you want me to remove the "bigger" word and just make "candy" bigger?



I'm sorry but yes that's all I need


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Kaijin said:


> OMG that is simply epic i love it but in the sig in the text there is Tie can you fix that with The if not its ok anyway +reped will cred when using ^^







Shota said:


> I'm sorry but yes that's all I need


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you I love it


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

*housekeeping*

darkangelcel - Frango [139]
Saiyan - Synn [139]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [139]


​


Shota said:


> Thank you I love it



No problem. :33


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 23, 2011)

*Stock* - 
*Size* - Point to the additional information category.
*Border* -  Point to the additional information category.
*Effects* - None.
*Text* - Kratos Shinigami
*Additional Info* - I would like the size, and the cropping to be exactly like this:  I would also want you to make me two images, one with a border, and one without one. I would like the border to be exactly like the avatar I have now, remember. Two images, one with a border, a border that is exactly like the avatar I currently have now, and one without a border.

Also, this is just a avatar type of request. I would also like you to make it a High quality type of avatar, if you can. I hope this is not too pushy/much, and thank you!

*Note:* Remember, no effects. This is just a simple crop out, sizing, two image, border thing. Also, I would like the worker to be Synn, thank you!
It is 129x200 pixels:

--------------------------------------
This will most likely be my last request for a long time, thank you Synn!


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> *Stock* -
> *Size* - Point to the additional information category.
> *Border* -  Point to the additional information category.
> *Effects* - None.
> ...



I will turn this down, as you have requested the same thing at .


----------



## Rosie (Jun 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you dear


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Thank you dear



No problem, sweetie. 

Don't forget to rep&credit when using.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> I will turn this down, as you have requested the same thing at .



I don't think Kagura will do it, since she has not posted yet that she was going to do it. I even posted it while she was online...I guess I will give her some time.

*Edit:* Never mind. She did, sorry. Lol


----------



## Kaijin (Jun 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> Actually it is a "h" and not a "i", but I will change the font. Not a problem at all.



Oh well sorry to put you in truble, this way it looks much better. Sankyuu


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Saiyan_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Vash (Jun 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saiyan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks amazing 

Thanks Synn 

I'm 24'd, I'll rep you as soon as I can


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> It looks amazing
> 
> Thanks Synn
> 
> I'm 24'd, I'll rep you as soon as I can



Glad you like it.


----------



## Z (Jun 24, 2011)

Senior sized set please. 

*Worker -* Synn
*Stock -* 
*Border -* 
*Text -* Greatest Military Power

Can I also get an avatar of each of those guys?


----------



## Synn (Jun 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 24, 2011)

*Request Type -* Transparency

*Worker - * Synn.

*Stock -* 



*Size -* Same as the original 

*Border -* N/A

*Effects -* N/A

*Text -* N/A

*Additonal Info -* Leave only sage Naruko please 

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Synn (Jun 24, 2011)

*housekeeping*

darkangelcel - Frango [139]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [139]
♫ Melody ♫ - Synn [140]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Z (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, it looks beautiful :33


----------



## Synn (Jun 24, 2011)

Z said:


> Thank you, it looks beautiful :33



No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

fucking a i made you an avatar ???????????????????

what did i do wrong ?

it was high quality 

you r not making sense man


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

it seems you don't really understand an artist 

u r doing the opposite by (helping me)

an artist likes to try again i don't have as many requests 

and its hurting me by hurting my artist pride 

because i like satisfying a customer and i don't like it when i do it wrong 

you wouldn't be making me pissed by doing this you r


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

your not getting on my nerves Rosie told me my mistakes and i did what she needed


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jun 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woooooo Bawse, thank for mirroring Tsunade, I forgot to tell you that.


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

Selva

I want to have a trans of this image for a banner 

I want you to get rid of everything above the book. I only want the book and the three people on it. Also, can you somehow put text on the book and make it seem like it was originally there? Like I want you to find a text that suits the image. 

Text: Pocket Monsters: Cataclysm
Text Subtitle: Finishing what they started

I want the text on the book


----------



## Synn (Jun 24, 2011)

@Suna and Kagura: I would appreciate it if you guys would discuss these things through VM's instead of spamming the thread.

Kagura, I know exactly how it feels and I understand what you meant by being "hurt". I don't want to be disrespectful, but do you mind if I give it a shot anyway?



Fireworks said:


> Selva
> 
> I want to have a trans of this image for a banner
> 
> ...



Selva is on hiatus. Sorry.


----------



## Synn (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jun 25, 2011)

First time making a request here. 

*Request*: Set 
*Worker*: Mr. Synn, please? 
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior 
*Border*: Round
*Effects*: Whatever looks good, and just add anything that will make it look sexy and passionate
*Text*: Have these words in the background: "Burn," "Drown," "Ignite," "Extinguish," "Fire," "Water," "Enflame," and  "Engulf."
*Additonal Info*: Can you make the avatar focus on the girl, please?


----------



## Synn (Jun 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

♫ Melody ♫ - Synn [140]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [141]

You may request!


​


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMS! Soooo cool <333
THANK YOU!


----------



## Synn (Jun 25, 2011)

darkangelcel said:


> OMS! Soooo cool <333
> THANK YOU!



Glad you like it


----------



## G (Jun 25, 2011)

Senior set
stock 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Click the image, it should be bigger



Avatar of Chojuro
Text: 
avatar: 長十郎
Signature: ヒラメカレイ


----------



## Synn (Jun 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

♫ Melody ♫ - Synn [140]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [141]
V - Synn [141]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jun 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my Gawd... 

IT'S GORGEOUS!!!!!! ILOVELOVELLOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE IT!!!!!!! 

And you're fast.  Thank you so much, Synn!  

+rep and will cred you. :33


----------



## Death Note (Jun 25, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Doesn't matter :3
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior?
*Border* -  Doesn't matter :3
*Effects* -Doesn't matter :3
*Text* - I would like the text "CM Punk" somewhere on it. Size doesn't matter, placement doesn't matter, as long as it looks good.
*Additional Info* - None


----------



## Synn (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

♫ Melody ♫ - Synn [140]
Death Note - Synn [141]

You may request!


​



Fighting Kitsune said:


> Oh my Gawd...
> 
> IT'S GORGEOUS!!!!!! ILOVELOVELLOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE IT!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Glad that you like it so much


----------



## Motochika (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello I've come here with a request in mind but before I make it I've a got some questions so I can acquire the correct things for the artist here to make my desired avy/sig.

I plan on asking for a gif sig and avy. I was wondering if youtube is the only acceptable video streaming site that is acceptable. This is because I've been looking at clips of what I want and most have big blocky subs. Which I don't so if I found a raw that was streaming but not on youtube would it be fine?

Sorry for the bother but I hope you can answer my question.


----------



## Synn (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 25, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Hello I've come here with a request in mind but before I make it I've a got some questions so I can acquire the correct things for the artist here to make my desired avy/sig.
> 
> I plan on asking for a gif sig and avy. I was wondering if youtube is the only acceptable video streaming site that is acceptable. This is because I've been looking at clips of what I want and most have big blocky subs. Which I don't so if I found a raw that was streaming but not on youtube would it be fine?
> 
> Sorry for the bother but I hope you can answer my question.



If we can rip the video, it would be possible yes.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Death Note_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect. Thank you very much :3


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 25, 2011)

Senior set please.
Stock:[SP][/SP]
Ava: His head
Sig: Crop to fit NF's standards
Border: Black and white

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Jun 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

♫ Melody ♫ - Synn [140]
FLUFFY G - Synn [142]

You may request!


​


----------



## Empathy (Jun 26, 2011)

*Signature*​
Stock:

Senior Sized with Dotted Border.

Effects are up to you. Just have it match  Avatar. And if you can do something to make the first blue sword to look better, that would be great.


----------



## Synn (Jun 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

♫ Melody ♫ - Synn [140]
FLUFFY G - Synn [142]
Empathy - Synn [142]

You may request!


​


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, its great


----------



## Synn (Jun 26, 2011)

V said:


> Thanks, its great



No problem, glad you like it. :33


----------



## Ace (Jun 26, 2011)

Just a signature

Stock:


----------



## Synn (Jun 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

♫ Melody ♫ - Synn [140]
FLUFFY G - Synn [142]
Empathy - Synn [142]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [142]

You may request!


​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 26, 2011)

Set
Stock 
Senior sized
Add borders, effects


----------



## Fear (Jun 26, 2011)

*Set*
*Stock* 
-
- *Senior*
*No Border*
*Effects a bit like .*


----------



## Judecious (Jun 27, 2011)

Request-Ava's
Size-Senior and some 150x200
Borders-many
Stock-


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

♫ Melody ♫ - Synn [140]
FLUFFY G - Synn [142]
Empathy - Synn [142]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [142]
Sazen - Frango [142]
Fear - Synn [142]
Judecious - Synn [142]


You may request!


​


----------



## Rampage (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a sig please



You can add whatever effect u think looks good etc, boarded similar to my ava.

Cheerz


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

♫ Melody ♫ - Synn [140]
FLUFFY G - Synn [142]
Empathy - Synn [142]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [142]
Sazen - Frango [142]
Fear - Synn [142]
Judecious - Synn [142]
Rampage - Frango [142]


You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _♫ Melody ♫_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _FLUFFY G_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rampage_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Empathy - Synn [142]
StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [142]
Sazen - Frango [142]


You may request!


​


----------



## Rampage (Jun 27, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rampage_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Loooks bangin cheerz, but would it be ite if you tone down on the red just a tad bit?


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Empathy_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

Rampage said:


> Loooks bangin cheerz, but would it be ite if you tone down on the red just a tad bit?



Is this better?


----------



## Rampage (Jun 27, 2011)

Synn said:


> Is this better?



Looks bangin!!, safee man


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [142]
Sazen - Frango [142]


You may request!


​


----------



## Judecious (Jun 27, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you :33i


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 27, 2011)

Avatar and Signature

*Signature*:

*Avatar*

*Size*: Jr

*Effects:* Anything that will compliment the Blue colors 

*Borders:*dotted


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [142]
Sazen - Frango [142]
ThePseudo - Synn [143]

You may request!


​


----------



## Motochika (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay as I go through the series I'll make sure to come back here to add my requests following the rules of course though.

For the moment I'd like to request two gif sigs both in a 300px ? 170px size and an avatar gif.
Sig

Starting at 0:51 to about 0:54 when the screen focuses on the sun.
Sig

This one at 17:59(right when Motochika surfs in) to 18:07.
Avy in 150x150

starting at 13:48 to 13:55 (that link is a pain in the ass to work with let me know if you experince difficulties) 

Thanks in advance and rep and cred after


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [142]
Sazen - Frango [142]
ThePseudo - Synn [143]
Motochika - Frango [143]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Fear (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic.

Though Synn, if you still have the .psd file, would you mind doing an adjustment. I just want his face zoomed in more in the avatar.


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Though Synn, if you still have the .psd file, would you mind doing an adjustment. I just want his face zoomed in more in the avatar.



Sorry, completely forgot about this. :<


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

synn

giff sig 

like my avy transition 

dotted white borders 

no effects


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [142]
Sazen - Frango [142]
Motochika - Frango [143]
Kagura - Synn [143]

You may request!


​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 27, 2011)

Yo, Synn. 

I'd like a set request.

Avatar: 

Signature: 

Your choice for borders and effects. 

Text for sig: ROGER FEDERER

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you Synn.
Sadly I must spread.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 27, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Empathy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks lovely, thank so much. Excellent job. pek


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Frango [142]
Sazen - Frango [142]
Motochika - Frango [143]
Kagura - Synn [143]
Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [143]

You may request!


​


----------



## rice (Jun 28, 2011)

[sp=@StonedTheGoodWay] 

I kept this simple because the stock isn't high quality enough and I'm not really skilled to do much about it [/sp]

[sp=@Sazen] 

[/sp]

tell me if you guys want any changes


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Looks awesome thanks frango


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Motochika - Frango [143]

You may request!


​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome work, much appreciated, Synn.


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Awesome work, much appreciated, Synn.



Glad you like it.


----------



## Ace (Jun 28, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@StonedTheGoodWay]
> 
> I kept this simple because the stock isn't high quality enough and I'm not really skilled to do much about it [/sp]
> 
> ...



That's okay. Thanks for the sig.


----------



## Hero (Jun 28, 2011)

I want a custom user title. Three actually. Only if it's okay

One that is "Boom Boom Boom"

And another that is "Man Eater"

And finally "Stay gold. Bang."


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I want a custom user title. Three actually. Only if it's okay
> 
> One that is "Boom Boom Boom"
> 
> ...



Signature off first, please. 

*housekeeping*

Motochika - Frango [143]
Fireworks - Synn [144]

You may request!


​


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 28, 2011)

Please could you make a senior  avy  starting in 1.11 until 1.16 from a vid?!
Could i PM you the link since i think maybe has a scene on the vid with a little mature content?

And a sig from this image written my sun and stars. Please could you take off the image of the horses and the two of them solo?



Thank you in advance.:33


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Motochika - Frango [143]
Fireworks - Synn [144]
•Rinoa• - Frango [144]

You may request!


​


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in a burlesque mood 

*Worker:* Frango

*Request type:* GIF set.

*Size:* Junior

*Avatar stock:* 
Time: 1:30 - 1: 33

*Signature stock:* 
Time: 0:28 - 0:32

*Effects:* Whatever you think would add to it, I trust your judgement :33

*Border:* Solid black.

*Text:* N/A

*Other stuff:* Would prefer if the signature looped smoothly, though I don't know if that would be feasible 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rice (Jun 29, 2011)

[sp=@Melody]

 [/sp]


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 29, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Melody]
> 
> [/sp]



Sugoi 
Repping for both, thanks so much


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Synn, do you think you can resize this image onto a junior size? Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> Hey Synn, do you think you can resize this image onto a junior size? Thanks.





Just rep. :33


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 29, 2011)

Damn that was fast, lol thank you Synn.


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> Damn that was fast, lol thank you Synn.



No problem. :33

*housekeeping*

Motochika - Frango [143]
Fireworks - Synn [144]
?Rinoa? - Frango & Synn [144]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Hero (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks. That's my message to you.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jun 29, 2011)

Making another request for a set I will wear in the nearby future. 

*Request*: Set 
*Worker*: Preferably Synn again, please? 
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Semi-round
*Effects*: Just add whatever to make it look epic, inspiring, and badass. 
*Text*: "The flower that blooms in adversity is the most rare and beautiful of all."
*Additional Info*: Just don't make the sig make too big, please?


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Motochika - Frango [143]
?Rinoa? - Frango & Synn [144]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [145]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jun 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMAIGODOMAIGODOMAIGODOMAGOD!!!!!!!!!!!!    

LOVE. IT! 

Fantastic work!!!!!! Thank you!!  

+reps and will cred you when I wear the set. 

Edit: Can't rep you now. Been 24'd.


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> OMAIGODOMAIGODOMAIGODOMAGOD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOVE. IT!
> 
> ...



Glad you like it


----------



## Cero Barrage (Jun 29, 2011)

can i get a set out of this please



Worker: Anybody
junior sized set, rounded 
Can you keep the original background, brighten and bring her out just a little bit more?

Text: “I am always Jean Grey and always the Phoenix”

Thank you sooooo much, i cant wait!


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

Cero Barrage said:


> can i get a set out of this please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to turn you down, but you need at least 50 posts to request here.


----------



## Cero Barrage (Jun 29, 2011)

ahhh, i should have read. Thank you anyways though ^^


----------



## Duffy (Jun 29, 2011)

U think u could make a sig gif out of Hollow ichigo when he crushed ulquiorra head/while preparing a cero?

from 6:28  - 6:33 (right b4 it shows the quincy and the girl face)

border: usual

Avatar: 150x150

time: 0:29 - 0:30 (Make it like an avatar gif that stays o that part by shows the background movement, liek ichigo's hair etc etc.) 

Border: usual

thanks if u can


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Motochika - Frango [143]
?Rinoa? - Frango & Synn [144]
Duffy - Frango [145]

You may request!


​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 29, 2011)

I like your style Synn 

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior, keep dimensions small please (I like small signatures)
Border - you decide 
Effects - you decide, but for the signature do you think you could do something like 
Text - "Lets Dance" without the quotations.
Additional Info - show me what you got


----------



## master9738 (Jun 29, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock -  I want the avatar of the 3 tails and a signature of all of them
Size - 150 x 150 avatar and a regular sized sig; if I can't have 150x150, then I'll take 125x125
Border - both dotted
Effects - Make it a reddish type effect just like Synn's green lantern set
Text - none
Additional Info - I believe in youuuu


----------



## Z (Jun 29, 2011)

*Request -* Senior sized set. 
*Worker -* Synn
*Border -* 
*Stock -* 

Can I get an avatar of both of them as well? Thanks


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Motochika - Frango [143]
?Rinoa? - Frango & Synn [144]
Duffy - Frango [145]
Tifa Lockhart - Synn [145]
Z - Synn [145]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

master9738 said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -  I want the avatar of the 3 tails and a signature of all of them
> Size - 150 x 150 avatar and a regular sized sig; if I can't have 150x150, then I'll take 125x125
> ...



In case you're wondering why you're not on the list, I turned you down because you didn't rep me for your last set.


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_ 



Since Frango made your avatar and I made your sig, make sure to rep us both and credit accordingly. :33




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Motochika - Frango [143]
Duffy - Frango [145]
Tifa Lockhart - Synn [145]
Z - Synn [145]

You may request!


​


----------



## rice (Jun 30, 2011)

[sp=@Motochika] 




I most probably got the times wrong, so tell me and I'll redo them[/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Duffy - Frango [145]
Z - Synn [145]

You may request!


​


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!!! 
I love it , will rep &cred both.​


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> I love it , will rep &cred both.



Glad you like it.


----------



## master9738 (Jun 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> In case you're wondering why you're not on the list, I turned you down because you didn't rep me for your last set.



Oh sorry  Can't I just rep you now?


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 30, 2011)

master9738 said:


> Oh sorry  Can't I just rep you now?



*Y*eah, rep *S*ynn right now and you will have access to posting a request. *R*ep him up right now, and he will do your request.


----------



## master9738 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> *Y*eah, rep *S*ynn right now and you will have access to posting a request. *R*ep him up right now, and he will do your request.



Done  do I make a new request?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job. I love it


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 30, 2011)

master9738 said:


> Done  do I make a new request?



*G*ood, now just rep-post your request and I guarantee *S*ynn will do it.


----------



## mali (Jun 30, 2011)

Request Type-Set
Worker-Synn
Stock- 
Size-Senior
Border-Dotted {large dotts if possible}
Effects-Textures and colourisations, any effects that make it look cool {in you're eyes its ok as well}.
Font-
Additional stuff-

Please.


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

master9738 said:


> Oh sorry  Can't I just rep you now?



Yes.



master9738 said:


> Done  do I make a new request?



If you didn't delete your last post, there's no need to make a new request. =)



Tifa Lockhart said:


> Great job. I love it



Glad you like it 



twinrasengan said:


> Request Type-Set
> Worker-Synn
> Stock-
> Size-Senior
> ...



Sig off first and then we'll talk!


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Duffy - Frango [145]
master9738 - Synn[145]
Z - Synn [145]


You may request!


​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 30, 2011)

Can a worker of this fantastic shop please re-size this to a 125x125? Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> Can a worker of this fantastic shop please re-size this to a 125x125? Thank you!





Just rep


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah man, I need to spread some rep. I promise I will rep you up once I get a chance to. Thank you again Synn!


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _master9738_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## master9738 (Jun 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _master9738_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovveee and will do


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

master9738 said:


> Lovveee and will do



Glad you do :33


----------



## Duffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Duffy said:


> U think u could make a sig gif out of Hollow ichigo when he crushed ulquiorra head/while preparing a cero?
> 
> from 6:28  - 6:33 (right b4 it shows the quincy and the girl face)
> 
> ...




I edited in a better qty vid and an avatar.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi David.  Could you make meh a set?

This pic: 
Senior size, borders don't matter, text saying "Amnesia: The Dark Descent", and you can add in whatever else you please. 

Thanks in advance babe!


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Duffy - Frango [145]
VioNi - Synn [146]


You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _VioNi_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## VioNi (Jun 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That was fast David! Thanks bunches! It's gorgeous and ominous just how I hoped.   


Is it okay if I use it in the next two days or so? I'm wanted to wear the set once my FC became visible.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 30, 2011)

A request for a set I will wear in the nearby future. 

Request: Set 
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: whatever you think will look best please
Effects: Just add whatever to make it look good please.
No text


----------



## Z (Jun 30, 2011)

It looks great


----------



## Synn (Jul 1, 2011)

VioNi said:


> Wow! That was fast David! Thanks bunches! It's gorgeous and ominous just how I hoped.
> 
> 
> Is it okay if I use it in the next two days or so? I'm wanted to wear the set once my FC became visible.




Sure, that?s okay. :33



Zor0 said:


> A request for a set I will wear in the nearby future.
> 
> Request: Set
> Worker: Anyone
> ...



The stock is LQ... 



Z said:


> It looks great



Glad you like :]


----------



## Synn (Jul 1, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Duffy - Frango [145]


You may request!


​


----------



## rice (Jul 1, 2011)

[sp=@Duffy]

 [/sp]


----------



## G (Jul 1, 2011)

Request: Set

Size: Senior

Borders: Black and white

Effects: Whatever you like

Text: None

And could you make the avatar of Hal Jordan.
(The guy on the left side )


----------



## Synn (Jul 1, 2011)

*housekeeping*

V - Synn [146]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## G (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks its awesome!


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi, 

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Whatever fits
Effects - Whatever you like
Text - "The Best Wrestler in the World"


----------



## Synn (Jul 1, 2011)

*housekeeping*

AdmiralAokiji - Synn [146]

You may request!


​


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 1, 2011)

here I go David.. 

*Request Type* - Set,
*Worker *- David 
*Stock *- 
*Size *- Junior
*Border *- you decide, anything will be fine!! 
*Effects* -make her Gloomy, Vicious ,and still has a feminine touch on it.
the color is your choice.. just make her look badass please.. 
*Text *- "Mirajane" and  "One Hell of a Woman" 
*Additional Info *- you can put the text anywhere you want, color, size, do your magic David!!

and Thank you...


----------



## Synn (Jul 1, 2011)

*housekeeping*

AdmiralAokiji - Synn [147]
MEIzukage - Synn [147]

You may request!


​


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jul 2, 2011)

Request Type - Signature
Worker - Anyone available.
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - whatever looks good, but If you could make it look rugged then I'd appreciate it.
Effects - Make It look purple/blue, with a feeling of rotting and death. (  )
Text - None.


Thankyou very much


----------



## Synn (Jul 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _AdmiralAokiji_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _MEIzukage_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 2, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _MEIzukage_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. OMG!! 
brilliant David.. 

I'm sorry if you have to make 2 sigs..
but can you put "One hell of a Woman" together with "Mirajane" on a single sig? please..  if it's okay for you..


----------



## Synn (Jul 2, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> .. OMG!!
> brilliant David..



Glad you like it, Kujiro-kun 



MEIzukage said:


> I'm sorry if you have to make 2 sigs..
> but can you put "One hell of a Woman" together with "Mirajane" on a single sig? please..  if it's okay for you..



Sure, gimme a few minutes. :3

Edit: VM'd the sig!


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jul 2, 2011)

It's amazing. Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Jul 2, 2011)

*housekeeping*

twinrasengan - Synn [146]

You may request!


​


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 2, 2011)

One quick question!

Can you work with stocks like ?

I need a banner for the upcoming FC I'm making.

I just want some light effects and for it to say "The Infinite Fanclub" :>


----------



## Rosie (Jul 2, 2011)

Another set request for you darling 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: I'm looking for a dark-ish theme. Maybe a red/black color scheme. Of course, nothing too bright or flashy
Text: Double the trouble

Thanks, love


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2011)

*housekeeping*

twinrasengan - Synn [146]
Porcelain - rice [148]
Rosie - Synn [148]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _twinrasengan_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## rice (Jul 3, 2011)

[sp=@Porcelain]

 [/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Rosie (Jul 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG IT LOOKS AMAZING! 

Thank you dearest


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2011)

Rosie said:


> OMG IT LOOKS AMAZING!
> 
> Thank you dearest



Glad you like it, baby. 

Don't forget to rep&credit when using


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 3, 2011)

Honey  it's high time for a new sexy set 

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Text: "Don't fight it"

Thank you *w*


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [146]

You may request!


​


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd like a profile picture:

Borders: none
Effects: What you want.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 3, 2011)

I need a banner but it has to be transparent
Size-728px ? 247px
Stock-
Text-Bumps Wonderland
On Invasionfree  till vBulletin

Rep and cred


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 3, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Avatar: 150x150 and 200x150 
Sig: anything you are comfortable with
Border - none
Effects:  textures and colourisations
Text - Sig only:  Dragon of the Ice Barrier
Additional Info - None lol


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I need a banner but it has to be transparent
> Size-728px ? 247px
> Stock-
> Text-Bumps Wonderland
> ...



Stock has been removed.


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [146]
V - rice [146]
Esp?ritudePantera - Synn [146]

You may request!


​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> Stock has been removed.



Sorry


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Desert Butterfly - Synn [148]
V - rice [148]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [148]
TittyNipple - Synn [148]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Undead (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey David, would you mind making a awesome set with those fancy effects out of this image please? I really like your style. 



(Oh, and if you can change Asuma's eye color to brown in that image, I'd appreciate it. The yellow is bugging me. And maybe possibly darken the white area of his eyes just a bit? If you can't, no worries. )


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2011)

*housekeeping*

V - rice [148]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [148]
TittyNipple - Synn [148]
Sarutobi Asuma - Synn [148]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TittyNipple_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, what is this hawtness  
Will rep as soon as I'm done spreading


----------



## Duffy (Jul 4, 2011)

For rice, I just thought of this gif set that would be a killer set if ya made it. 



Sig-

From 0:00 - 0:07
boarder: dotted white if that's possible
size: 300x161 or w/e u feel fits

Ava

From: 0:00 - 0:03
Baorder: same as sig
size: 150x150
thanks yo, hope u'll make.


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2011)

*housekeeping*

V - rice [148]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [148]
Sarutobi Asuma - Synn [148]
Duffy - rice [149]

You may request!


​


----------



## Vei (Jul 4, 2011)

Set request for Synn. 

Stock - (the girl on the right for the avatar, please)
Size - senior
Border, effects, text - whatever you think looks good
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2011)

*housekeeping*

V - rice [148]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [148]
Sarutobi Asuma - Synn [148]
Duffy - rice [149]
Veirane - Synn [149]

You may request!


​


----------



## rice (Jul 5, 2011)

[sp=@V][/sp]

[sp=@Duffy]

 [/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2011)

*housekeeping*

^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [148]
Sarutobi Asuma - Synn [148]
Veirane - Synn [149]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sarutobi Asuma_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Duffy (Jul 5, 2011)

rice said:


> [sp=@V][/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Duffy]
> 
> [/sp]




perfect, thanks I'll rep ya in 24 hours tho well like 10 more hours


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 6, 2011)

request for Synn

just an avatar, two sizes: 150 x 200 and 170 x 170
stock: 
effects up to you but keep it red and black
no border, please

thanks in advance :3


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2011)

*housekeeping*

^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [148]
Veirane - Synn [149]
ane - Synn [149]

You may request!


​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 6, 2011)

Like to make another set request (can't help it; you're such a good artist)  Sorry, Synn.   Another set I will wear in the future. 

*Request Type*: Set
*Worker*: Synn
*Stock*: 

   -Avatar:  and . And can you make the avatar flash like this, please?  ?

 -Signature: Can you make the sig like  

    Anko: 
   Hinata: 
   Mei: 
   Rukia: 
   Yoruichi: 

Order: Anko, Hinata, Mei, Rukia, Yoruichi 

*Size*: Senior, but I don't want it to be huge. 
*Border*: Solid
*Effects*: Umm, whatever looks good to you, and possibly make the picture look like they're from the same background. 
*Text*: "Strength," "Determination," and "Will" 
*Add. Info*: Umm, I think that's it. 

And I tried to rep you again for the Mulan set, but I have to spread rep first.


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2011)

*housekeeping*

^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [148]
Veirane - Synn [149]
ane - Synn [149]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [149]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Veirane_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ane_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [149]

You may request!


​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 6, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome, thanks a lot, Synn


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2011)

ane said:


> awesome, thanks a lot, Synn



No problem, glad you like


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 6, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



filing my request


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 6, 2011)

rice said:


> [sp=@Porcelain]
> 
> [/sp]



thank you so much


----------



## Vei (Jul 6, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Veirane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks amazing. Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Jul 7, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [149]

You may request!


​


----------



## Berserk (Jul 7, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Could I get multiple versions?  Not rounded though.
Effects - Anything that can go with the overall tone/grittiness of the stock.
Text - No text
Additional Info - N/A


----------



## Synn (Jul 7, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [149]
Berserk - Synn [150]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Berserk_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Berserk (Jul 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Berserk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look great.  If I may, can I ask for slight alterations?

In the avatars is it possible to show all of the hair and remove the small text that appears on the right side and also have a version with same avatar but just with the text removed?

And in the sig, is it possible to make the text more visible.

Hope you don't mind me asking that.


----------



## Synn (Jul 7, 2011)

Berserk said:


> Look great.  If I may, can I ask for slight alterations?
> 
> In the avatars is it possible to show all of the hair and remove the small text that appears on the right side and also have a version with same avatar but just with the text removed?
> 
> ...



Will do, but edit your post and turn your sig off when posting.


----------



## G (Jul 7, 2011)

Worker: Synn
Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:
Effects: Dark


----------



## Synn (Jul 7, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [149]
V - Synn [150]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## G (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks.
I can't rep you now, i must spread.


----------



## Synn (Jul 7, 2011)

V said:


> Thanks.
> I can't rep you now, i must spread.



That's ok. Just don't forget, please. :33


----------



## Firaea (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello, it's me again. :33

*Request Type* - Set

*Worker* - Synn

*Avatar Stock * - 

*Signature Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior

*Border* - Up to you.

*Effects *- Up to you.

*Text* - 
I'm always thinking of you...
...and I'm always wanting to see you...

*Additional Info* - NIL


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [149]
Wormodragon - Synn [150]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Wormodragon_ 




​


*Rep&CRedit*​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Dave <3. :33

-- set
-- senior
-- 
-- any effects, borders, etc that work well.
-- I'd much appreciate it if it was more horizontal than vertical [more width than height], but again, just whatever works well.

thank you !


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _BrightlyDim_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Berserk (Jul 8, 2011)

If I may ask, when can I expect the alterations?


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you all for requesting and coming back, but mostly for keeping this shop alive. :3

I owe it all to you! 
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2011)

Berserk said:


> If I may ask, when can I expect the alterations?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Berserk (Jul 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2011)

Berserk said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



No problem. Don't forget to rep&credit. :3


----------



## Berserk (Jul 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> No problem. Don't forget to rep&credit. :3



Done and done.


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [149]

You may request!


​


----------



## Firaea (Jul 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wormodragon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is beautiful!


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, can I get a set? For some reason I can't create my own sets. I get angry at them. 

It's Hei from Darker than Black





Personally I think the first link is best for the avy and the last for the sig, but it's up to you. Whatever you think will look good. If you have better stock then... 

Text : "Spilled water will never return to its container." If there's space and it looks natural of course.


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dracule Mihawk_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baby, I love it. :33 I love it TO DEATH!   

Magnificient job again, Mr. Synn! 

Can't rep you again. I have to spread it.


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


Wormodragon said:


> This is beautiful!





Fighting Kitsune said:


> Baby, I love it. :33 I love it TO DEATH!
> 
> Magnificient job again, Mr. Synn!
> 
> Can't rep you again. I have to spread it.



Glad you guys like them.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jul 9, 2011)

*Request  Type* - Set.
*Worker*  - Synn. :33
*Stock*  - For the avatar, I would like a Naruto one and a Gaara version. For the Naruto version, here is the stock to work with:  & as for the Gaara version, here is the stock to work with  . For the sake of you making me TWO avatars, I will be willing to rep you pu twice if that is the case. Also, I would like a junior size avatar version, another senior size version, and a 150x200. Again, I will be willing to rep you up 2-3 times if that is the case.

Now, Synn for the signature this is the hard part. Read this please. (:33):

Gaara: 
Madara: 
Naruto: 
2nd Hokage: 
Konan: 
Order: Gaara - Madara - Naruto - 2nd Hokage - Konan.
*Size*  - Refer to the stock section category please.
*Border*  -  For the avatars border, I would like it to be like this one:
*Spoiler*: __ 






 As for the signatures border, can you make it like the old set border you made me? Thanks.
*Effects*  - Anything that looks good please. :33
*Text*  - I would like the text to be the same as the old set you made. "Divine Judgment" & "Sunagakure". Same font, size, etc. Although, instead of the old one, can you put the name Sunagakure on top of Divine Judgment, which means I would like the text Divine Judgment under Sunagakure? Thanks.
*Additional  Info* - I will be willing to rep you up twice, thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sunagakure - Synn [151]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunagakure_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jul 9, 2011)

I love it, but for the signature, do you think you can make the text centerd, and the text to be the same font & size like the old one?


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> I love it, but for the signature, do you think you can make the text centerd, and the text to be the same font & size like the old one?



Don't remember the font I used in your previous set, sorry.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jul 9, 2011)

It's okay, I still like it. Thank you very much! I appreciate it.

(I think I will be using this set for a LOOONG time.)


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 9, 2011)

i've a set request :33 

senior size ava 
and just keep the sig to 475 pixels in height. 



text in any font and wherever you think will look best: "flying through your heavens"

go crazy with the effects/colors/whatever all up to you :33


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jαmes_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Empathy (Jul 9, 2011)

I got  avatar from here awhile ago. Now that I'm Senior Member, can you please Senior Size it? Nothing else changed. I would be greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2011)

Empathy said:


> I  avatar from here awhile ago. Now that I'm Senior Member, can you please Senior Size it? Nothing else changed. I would be greatly appreciate it.



Resizing the avatar will result in a loss of quality. Are you okay with it?

EDIT:


----------



## Empathy (Jul 9, 2011)

That was quick. It still looks lovely, thank you.


----------



## rice (Jul 9, 2011)

omg i made that  i didnt save the psd sorry 

/spam


----------



## Morganna (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi I have a request for you!Avatar and sig but different pics if possible.


*Request Type - *Set
*Worker -* Synn
*Stock -* 
*Size -* 150 x 150(avatar) / 400 x 150(sig)
*Border -* No border
*Effects -* All up to you
*Text -* Severus Snape(only signature)
*Additional Info -* No.

I am looking forward to this!


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 10, 2011)

*Request Type:* Set
*Worker:* Synn
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Dosent really matter
Size: 150 x 150 and Signature: I want it wide not long please. Lol sex jokes.


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Morganna_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Legendary Madara_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Legendary Madara_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its amazingly awesomely fantastically brilliant. I love it. I need to spread.


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


Legendary Madara said:


> Its amazingly awesomely fantastically brilliant. I love it. I need to spread.



Glad you like it.


----------



## Morganna (Jul 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morganna_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the request.I have to say I am very surprised it was done so soon but I am glad.I am very satisfied.
Thanks a lot!You did an awesome job...now all that's left is updating my avatar and sig.


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2011)

Morganna said:


> Thank you very much for the request.I have to say I am very surprised it was done so soon but I am glad.I am very satisfied.
> Thanks a lot!You did an awesome job...now all that's left is updating my avatar and sig.



Glad you like it. :]


----------



## G (Jul 10, 2011)

Senior set
stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Borders  Black and white
Effects What you want


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

V - Synn [152]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## G (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks.
I'll use it after a _while._
And, i asked for black and white borders; they're dotted 
It works as well.


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2011)

V said:


> Thanks.
> I'll use it after a _while._
> And, i asked for black and white borders; they're dotted
> It works as well.



Oops, sorry. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 10, 2011)

Set Request plz



Ava: Just the head, Senior Size. Solid Border

Sig: Transparency of the whole character, Size as big as possible within limits

Thanks in advance


----------



## G (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Razor Ramon HG - rice [152]

You may request!


​


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 10, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - rounded
Effects - black and white with red and blue sparkles.
Text - Akatsuki 
Additional Info - Could the avater have both hidan and itachi's face in :33


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Razor Ramon HG - rice [152]
i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]

You may request!


​


----------



## rice (Jul 10, 2011)

[sp=@Razor Ramon HG]  



[/sp]

is 550px height oversized?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 10, 2011)

set please

*Spoiler*: _request_ 







^
Avatar: 

Size: 150x150 
boarder: dotted black
effect: a night type of glow effect something like this 


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 








^Sig

Note: You can just crop out all the extra stuff on the side. I just want the sig to be focused on the robot aka shockwave (from above this head down to his feet)

Boarder: dotted black
size: w/e fits best without taking away qty. Maybe 400 L x 300 W
effect: moon like effect something like this


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 10, 2011)

rice said:


> [sp=@Razor Ramon HG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks great thanks!

(Don't worry about the size limit, if it is I'll just let you know when I get sig-banned again)


----------



## Hero (Jul 10, 2011)

Trans of this image. And an avy of the middle balloon pokemon looking up. I want this trans as well. Also can I have the avy with a border similar to the one I have now?


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Duffy - rice [153]
Nesha - Synn [153]
Fireworks - Synn [153]

You may request!


​


----------



## Death Note (Jul 11, 2011)

Would like to request a set again...

This may be a bit complicated but I guess it's at least worth trying lol.

I would like to have this image as the main focus:


Then have these two images in the background or whatever:



I would like to have the text "CM Punk" somewhere and then maybe under it in smaller letters saying "God of Wrestling".

Everything else doesn't matter to me :3 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Duffy - rice [153]
Nesha - Synn [153]
Fireworks - Synn [153]
Death Note - Synn [153]

You may request!


​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello Synn first time in your shop.


Request Type - Set​*Worker* - Synn 
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - Avatar: whatever you find cool  Signature :semi rounded
*Effects* - Avoid blue colouring since the image itself has loads of that colour,i want it kinda dark and sinister but dont overdo it,also i would like if you can add those nice lines in it,dunno if you get what i mean 
*Text *- On the Signature only put the word Necessary Evil with nice letters.


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Hello Synn first time in your shop.
> 
> 
> Request Type - Set​*Worker* - Synn
> ...



Edit your post and turn off your sig first, please.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok done,sorry about the sig always forget it


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Duffy - rice [153]
Nesha - Synn [153]
Fireworks - Synn [153]
Death Note - Synn [153]
Necessary Evil - Synn [153]

*FINALS COMING UP, SO NO MORE REQUESTS!*


​


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 11, 2011)

shit and i was about to request ;-;


----------



## rice (Jul 12, 2011)

[sp=@Duffy]

 [/sp]


----------



## Duffy (Jul 12, 2011)

rice said:


> [sp=@Duffy]
> 
> [/sp]




it's perfect thanks. I'll rep ya in 24 hours tho.


----------



## rice (Jul 12, 2011)

[sp=@Death Note]



 [/sp]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, this is my first time doing this and I read all the rules and stuff:

Worker  Requested is: Synn

Set please with this picture:

Can you put the stock in the spoiler tag

Size: I don't know what size Junior and Senior is and I don't want a signature ban again so can you put it 500x400 or some where around there but no bigger than that.

Can you put the border like it's been burned or ripped?

In the back ground, can you put put Pein's Rinnegan and black and red around it? If you can't do the Rinnegan that fine but I still want the red and black background. 

If you can do all that I would be happy and rep you twice.

Edit: With the Avatar can you put Kakashi's body only and not the stones?


----------



## Synn (Jul 13, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Hi, this is my first time doing this and I read all the rules and stuff:
> 
> Worker  Requested is: Synn
> 
> ...



*FINALS COMING UP, SO NO MORE REQUESTS!*


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Fireworks - rice [153]

You may request!


​


----------



## Hero (Jul 14, 2011)

This means my request is almost done! 


 Rice is doing my request? Synn...


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Rice is doing my request? Synn...



I'm quite busy irl, Fireworks. I'm sorry.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 14, 2011)

Avatar gif: 3:09 - 3:11 
size: 150x150
boarder: dotted black

sig gif: 2:54 - 3:01
size: normal gif sig size
boarder: dotted black


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Fireworks - rice [153]
Duffy - rice [154]

You may request!


​


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 14, 2011)

Can someone make me a set out of this please? I don't mind who.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you get rid of the 'april 2008'?
and maybe one avy of Kittan and one avy of Kamina? :33

Thanks.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 14, 2011)

Set request darling 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Sexy and epic. Something dark. Reds and blacks. Make it hawttt
Text: Monsters

Thanks love pek


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Fireworks - rice [153]
Duffy - rice [154]
Mirrow - Synn [154]
Rosie - Synn [154]

You may request!


​


----------



## Hero (Jul 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> I'm quite busy irl, Fireworks. I'm sorry.



I know that...it's just it's him.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 14, 2011)

*I'm requesting a set please*

*Stock:* 
*Border:* Dosent really matter/
*Effects:* Not nothing to crazy but still something awesome.
*Size:* Junior and Senior 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, this is my first time doing this and I read all the rules and stuff:

Worker Requested is: Synn or rice

Set please with this picture:

Can you put the stock in the spoiler tag

Size: I don't know what size Junior and Senior is and I don't want a signature ban again so can you put it 500x400 or some where around there but no bigger than that.

*Border*: Put the border like it's been burned or ripped?

*Style?:*In the back ground put Pein's Rinnegan and black and red around it. If you can't do the Rinnegan that fine but I still want the red and black background.   

If you can do all that I would be happy and rep you twice.

Edit: With the Avatar can you put Kakashi's body only and not the 
stones?


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Hi, this is my first time doing this and I read all the rules and stuff:
> 
> Worker Requested is: Synn or rice
> 
> ...



The quality of the stock is too low. I'll let rice decide if he wants to take it or not, otherwise I'll have to turn you down. :<


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Fireworks - rice [153]
Duffy - rice [154]
Mirrow - Synn [154]
Rosie - Synn [154]
Legendary Madara - rice [154]

You may request!


​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, Synn can I have a set. For the avatar I would like two versions. One with this stock:


and another with this stock: 

A 125x125 & a 150x150 version for both stocks, thank. As for the signature, I would just like Goku SSJ3. Which is this stock: 


I would like the border to be like this image shown here in the spoiler:

Thank you Synn & sorry for not posting this request on the template given to post. My computer wouldn't load so I had to hurry up.


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Fireworks - rice [153]
Duffy - rice [154]
Mirrow - Synn [154]
Rosie - Synn [154]
Legendary Madara - rice [154]
Sunagakure - Synn [154]

You may request!


​


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 15, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - normal black line 1px and 2px white (inside)
Effects - make your magic 
Text - no text
Additional Info - 


*Spoiler*: _Additional Info _ 



Maybe the 1px line can be red in the red symbol cards? I wish the same style of that awesome doujutsu set you made me, but this time there are four characters. Showing just their upper body is fine. Or make what you think is better


----------



## rice (Jul 15, 2011)

[sp=@Fireworks] 



[/sp]


----------



## rice (Jul 15, 2011)

[sp=@Duffy] 

[/sp]



Synn said:


> The quality of the stock is too low. I'll let rice  decide if he wants to take it or not, otherwise I'll have to turn you  down. :<


ill give it a try, but im not putting rinnegan in it.


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Mirrow - Synn [154]
Rosie - Synn [154]
Legendary Madara - rice [154]
Malicious Friday - rice [154]
Sunagakure - Synn [154]

You may request!


​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 15, 2011)

Davie  got a set request!

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: just resizing and borders

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Mirrow - Synn [154]
Rosie - Synn [154]
Legendary Madara - rice [154]
Malicious Friday - rice [154]
Sunagakure - Synn [154]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [155]

You may request!


​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr. Ssssssyyyyynnn..... Got a request for ya. :33 

*Request Type*: Set 
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Round
*Effects*: Whatever looks good and sexy. 
*Text*: "Jessica Rabbit" and "Why don't you do right?"
*Add. Info*: Can you take the "www. trapart.de.to" off the pic, please?


----------



## rice (Jul 15, 2011)

[sp=@Legendary Madara] 

 [/sp]


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 15, 2011)

rice said:


> [sp=@Legendary Madara]
> 
> [/sp]



Amazing Job as to expect  Rep and Cred will be given of course


----------



## rice (Jul 16, 2011)

[sp=@Malicious Friday]



sorry the stock was really hard to work with [/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [153]
Mirrow - Synn [154]
Rosie - Synn [154]
Sunagakure - Synn [154]
Majin Lu - Synn [154]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [155]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [155]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

rice said:


> [sp=@Malicious Friday]
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the stock was really hard to work with [/sp]



THANY YOU THANK YOU  very much!!! I love it..sorry for making it hard.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'awww pek
Will rep when I'm not 24'd anymore :sweat


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _i-luv-itachi_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Mirrow_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sunagakure - Synn [154]
Majin Lu - Synn [154]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [155]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*


​


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mirrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant thanks. :33


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _i-luv-itachi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much,Its wonderful


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2011)

Mirrow said:


> Brilliant thanks. :33





i-luv-itachi said:


> Thank you so much,Its wonderful



No problem, glad you guys like.


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunagakure_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jul 17, 2011)

I LOVE it Synn. But I am 24'd. I will rep you pu in 24 hours & I promise. :33


----------



## Rosie (Jul 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I love it! Thanks darling 

Gotta spread some rep first :33


----------



## Immortal (Jul 17, 2011)

I've never made a request before, but I'd love if Synn would make me a set. I don't have specific pictures, if you'd rather me get them myself I'd be happy to do so. I would just like a set using Spike Spiegal from Cowboy Bebop. I don't have any specifications except that I'd like it in a senior size and if possible I'd like if the avatar and signature used different images of Spike. If you need me to be more specific, I can do so, but I think I'd prefer you make something that you think looks good; I trust your judgment. Thanks in advance, and apologies for the (awkward?) request.


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2011)

Sunagakure said:


> I LOVE it Synn. But I am 24'd. I will rep you pu in 24 hours & I promise. :33





Rosie said:


> Oh, I love it! Thanks darling
> 
> Gotta spread some rep first :33



Glad you like. 



Immortal said:


> I've never made a request before, but I'd love if Synn would make me a set. I don't have specific pictures, if you'd rather me get them myself I'd be happy to do so. I would just like a set using Spike Spiegal from Cowboy Bebop. I don't have any specifications except that I'd like it in a senior size and if possible I'd like if the avatar and signature used different images of Spike. If you need me to be more specific, I can do so, but I think I'd prefer you make something that you think looks good; I trust your judgment. Thanks in advance, and apologies for the (awkward?) request.



Give me a stock to work with and I'll gladly make you a set out of it.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 17, 2011)

If you could use this for the signature 



and this for the avatar 



That'd be great


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Majin Lu - Synn [154]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [155]
Immortal - Synn [156]

You may request!


​


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

Time for a new set, had to come back again because the work here is wonderful.

If I could get a set, same idea as before. Have this as the main focus:


Then have these two images in the back ground:


  (If you need a better image, then I can supply another one).

Then, for text somewhere (not in that big of letters, just normal size or whatever looks good) have somewhere "For A Better Future..."

Could I also get a 150x150 and a 150x200 from this? Will rep triple for it.

Thanks :3


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Question can u take the text and stuff off the pic and if u can can ya make a transparancy please?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



The quality of that stock is horrendous, so I'll turn it down.


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Majin Lu - Synn [154]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [155]
Immortal - Synn [156]
Death Note - Tifa Lockhart [156]

You may request!


​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 18, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Time for a new set, had to come back again because the work here is wonderful.
> 
> If I could get a set, same idea as before. Have this as the main focus:
> 
> ...



I'll let you know if I need you switch the last stock.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 










If you want the borders changed let me know. The last stock you gave wasn't really good but I did the best I could with it. Hope you like 


*Rep&Cred*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Immortal_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Majin Lu_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [155]

You may request!


​


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Majin Lu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful  thank you


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

*housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


Majin Lu said:


> Beautiful  thank you



Glad you like it


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEE IIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!    

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> I LOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEE IIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you!



No problem. 

Don't forget to rep&credit when using :33


----------



## Distance (Jul 18, 2011)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Do whatever you can to make it look good without changing it too much please, and if you can, can you put Distance of Samui's breast? LOL!

Avatars: 

One avatar of the whole image,
and one of each characters face

Reps + Cred


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Distance - Tifa Lockhart [156]

You may request!


​


----------



## Death Note (Jul 18, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Death Note_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, that's perfect. Love it. May I possibly get the border changed to dotted, tho? Thank you a lot!


----------



## Immortal (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you so much Synn, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2011)

^^Sig off

A 150x150 avatar Synn

Which  i plan to use for a whole year, not going to happen, but yeah

Do your best



Border such as my current one


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Distance - Tifa Lockhart [156]
Gogeta - Synn [156]

You may request!


​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 18, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Hey, that's perfect. Love it. May I possibly get the border changed to dotted, tho? Thank you a lot!



I don't have the psd file anymore.  Sorry.


*Spoiler*: _Distance_ 









*Rep&Cred*


----------



## Distance (Jul 18, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> I don't have the psd file anymore.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Distance_
> ...



Wonderful! Thank you very much 

+reps&cred


----------



## G (Jul 18, 2011)

senior set
stock 
borders black and white
*avatar size: 175 by 250*
*signature size: 500 by 100*


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Gogeta - Synn [156]
V - rice [157]

You may request!


​


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 18, 2011)

Request for synn.
Set

Effect etc: Just do what you think is best please.
Avatar 125x125 please.


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

Zor0 said:


> Request for synn.
> Set
> 
> Effect etc: Just do what you think is best please.
> Avatar 125x125 please.



Quality isn't the best, but I'll give it a try.

*housekeeping*

Gogeta - Synn [156]
V - rice [157]
Zor0 - Synn [157]

You may request!


​


----------



## Z (Jul 18, 2011)

*Request -* Senior sized set please.
*Stock -* 
*Worker -* Synn
*Border Type -* Whatever you think looks good. 

Avatar focusing on the blond haired guy to the right.


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Zor0_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

Z said:


> *Request -* Senior sized set please.
> *Stock -*
> *Worker -* Synn
> *Border Type -* Whatever you think looks good.
> ...



Can't see the stock; link isn't working. :<


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zor0_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man. Damn that was quick...Nice job .


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

Zor0 said:


> Thanks man. Damn that was quick...Nice job .



You're welcome. :]

Also, don't forget to rep&credit when using :33


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gogeta_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

V - rice [157]
Z - Synn [157]

You may request!


​


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gogeta_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  :3

May i do just a sliiiiight litle change on them?


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Thanks  :3
> 
> May i do just a sliiiiight litle change on them?



As long as you still credit me, yes.


----------



## Z (Jul 18, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2011)

Z said:


> How about now?



It works. :] Will do tomorrow~


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 19, 2011)

*This is a set request for Synn*

*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Doesn't matter
*Effects*: Something awesome 
*Special*: Can you remove the Text please.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2011)

*housekeeping*

V - rice [157]
Z - Synn [157]
Legendary Madara - Synn [157]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Z (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks gorgeous thanks


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2011)

Z said:


> Looks gorgeous thanks



Glad you like it


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 19, 2011)

First request ever 

*Request Type :* Ava and Sig (Senior Menber Size)
*Worker :* Synn
*Stock : * Ava : 
Sig: 
*Border & Effects :* Something awesome like you usually do ; I'll let it to your taste 
*Text :* None

*Note : * If you can and if it isn't a bother could you cut Sai from the Sig pic ? If you can't it's okay to let him stay there 

I will rep and cred


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2011)

*housekeeping*

V - rice [157]
Legendary Madara - Synn [157]
SageRafa - Synn [158]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Legendary Madara_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 19, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Legendary Madara_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing as always. I must spread but you will be given credit of course.


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2011)

*housekeeping*

V - rice [157]
SageRafa - Synn [158]
God Movement - Tifa Lockhart [158]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _SageRafa_ 



Let me know if you want different borders~


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 19, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _SageRafa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much , I absolutely loved it 

Keep up the great work , whenever I need something I'll be sure to come always here from now on


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2011)

Legendary-flames said:


> It should be tough making something out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can find a bigger version, sure. If not, then I'll turn it down.

Also, signature off when posting here!


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 19, 2011)

That is all I can find at the moment.  But I'll try finding a bigger one.

How about this for now?



I just want 18 in the sign.

Sorry.  I sometimes forget the sign rules.  

And thanks.  appreciate it.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Jul 19, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set (Both Ava and Sig)
*Worker* - Doesn't matter

*Stock* 
*Size* - Senior (For sig keep it at the same size as the current pic)
*Border* -  Artist Choice
*Effects* - Artist Choice
*Text* - Put my Username on it. (Sajin Komamura)
*Additional Info* - Make it cool! 

*Thx in advance! *​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 19, 2011)

*Rep&Cred*​


----------



## rice (Jul 19, 2011)

[sp=@V] 







[/sp]


----------



## krome (Jul 20, 2011)

avatar (gif) ;  
sig; 
border; none 
text; on sig -> "Or maybe he'll give me yours."


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Legendary-flames - Synn [158]
Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [158]
krome - rice [158]

You may request!


​


----------



## G (Jul 20, 2011)

rice said:


> [sp=@V]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU.


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Signature off!


----------



## Anjo (Jul 20, 2011)

Stock: 
*Request Type* -  Set.
*Worker* - Synn 
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - rounded but with three corners at a point
*Effects* - textures, light, colourisations, anything
*Text* - "Please don't go.. I_ need_ you.."
*Additional Info* - I want the text to be glowing white and in your own style thank you <3


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Anjo said:


> *Request Type* -  Set.
> *Worker* - Synn
> *Size* - Senior
> *Border* - rounded but with three corners at a point
> ...



I can't see the stock.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> I can't see the stock.



I hope that works now. I changed it to a link..

EDIT: Thanks Kagura <3


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Anjo said:


> I hope that works now. I changed it to a link..



Ugh, I hate pixiv.  Would you mind rehosting the stock somewhere else? The image itself isn't showing up for me.

EDIT: nvm


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

ummm here

.....


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Anjo_ 



Not sure what you meant by three corners at one point. Could you clarify, please?


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Anjo (Jul 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anjo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be annoying, but can the text look something like this in your first post : 
>//< sorry if that's a bit much..

EDIT: BTW, I'll rep you now and wear the avatar


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Anjo said:


> I don't mean to be annoying, but can the text look something like this in your first post :
> >//< sorry if that's a bit much..
> 
> EDIT: BTW, I'll rep you now and wear the avatar



Same font as well?


----------



## Anjo (Jul 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Same font as well?


Same font as that pic you made where it says "Synful Delights" but still white (if it looks good and is able to be read that way)
And what i meant by 'three corners and one point' i meant I wanted three corners of the picture rounded and one left the same.

Thanks <3


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Anjo said:


> Same font as that pic you made where it says "Synful Delights" but still white (if it looks good and is able to be read that way)
> And what i meant by 'three corners and one point' i meant I wanted three corners of the picture rounded and one left the same.
> 
> Thanks <3



Not exactly the same font, but a similar one :3


----------



## Anjo (Jul 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Not exactly the same font, but a similar one :3


Oh my god , that is _so _beautiful! 

I'm proud to wear this set, thank you again


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Anjo said:


> Oh my god , that is _so _beautiful!
> 
> I'm proud to wear this set, thank you again



No problem and I'm glad you like it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 20, 2011)

Set request for Synn

*Stock:* 
*Avatar Size:* 150x150 + 150x200
*Borders:* None
*Effects:* Up to you
*Text:* If you want


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 20, 2011)

request for Synn

Stock: 
Avatar Size: 150x150 + 150x200
Borders: None
Effects: Up to you
Text: any

Stock: 
Sig Size: 230px ? 79px
Borders: rounded
Effects: Up to you
Text: Chikuso Forums
Adventure Time!


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Legendary-flames - Synn [158]
Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [158]
krome - rice [158]
Darth Nihilus - Synn [159]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [159]

You may request!


​


----------



## Saishin (Jul 20, 2011)

Request a set
Stock: 
Avatar size:150x150
Sig size: junior
Effects and borders: up to you
Worker: Davy 
Text: Could you make one sig with text? how much long the text must be? here the text "ANBU ROOT"


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Legendary-flames_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 20, 2011)

Could you please make this into an avatar? Don't know if counts as separate or not. But if it does, I'll spread so I can rep you again. 

Same effects as the last one


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Legendary-flames said:


> Could you please make this into an avatar? Don't know if counts as separate or not. But if it does, I'll spread so I can rep you again.
> 
> Same effects as the last one



Link is dead


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Legendary-flames said:


> Sorry.  It should work now.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 20, 2011)

Sajin Komamura said:


> *Request Type* - Set (Both Ava and Sig)
> *Worker* - Doesn't matter
> 
> *Stock*
> ...



I'll get your request done at Saturday at the most. My birthday is tomorrow and I'm taking 2 days of celebration 

If you want it done earlier Synn or rice can take it for you.


----------



## Synn (Jul 21, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [158]
krome - rice [158]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [159]
Saishin - Synn [159]

You may request!


​


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 22, 2011)

Something sexy.


But Ichigo's face *gotta *be the avatar!


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [158]
krome - rice [158]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [159]
Saishin - Synn [159]
Nesha - rice [160]

You may request!


​


----------



## Based (Jul 22, 2011)

Request Type - Sig.
Worker - Whoever wants to 
Stock - .
Size - Junior.
Border - whatever looks nice.
Effects - up to you.
Text - none.


----------



## rice (Jul 22, 2011)

[sp=@krome]   





[/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Saishin_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [158]
Nesha - rice [160]
Based - Synn [160]

You may request!


​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Request Type - Signature 
Worker - Who ever
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - 
Effects -  colored lights that don't clash 
Text - yellow X in a corner 
Additional Info - Nothing

Thanks alot


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [158]
Nesha - rice [160]
Based - Synn [160]
KizaruTachio - Synn [160]

You may request!


​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 22, 2011)

Request Type: Sig 

Worker: Synn 

Stock:  



Size - Senior

Border: dotted 

Effects: Something smex

Text : Honor on the ninja side & Deliverance on the other, put it in script please.


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [158]
Nesha - rice [160]
Based - Synn [160]
KizaruTachio - Synn [160]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [160]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Based_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _KizaruTachio_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you so much dude credit and reps.


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2011)

You're welcome. :33

Signature off, please.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 23, 2011)

*Request Type*: SET..

*worker*: Synn

*Stock*: 

*Sizes:* 
_Avatar_: Senior , focus the Apple of discord.

_signature_: Junior or Smaller, just Ignore the statue heads..

*Borders:* you decide.. 

*Effects:* you do your Magic, she's the goddess of discord, make it crazy and still feminine 

*Text:* (just Like what you did to Mirajane) _"ERIS" _her name
then slightly below her name add: _"all the control,all the power,all the free chicken!"_

It's my birthday today so make it special..


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [158]
Nesha - rice [160]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [160]
MEIzukage - Synn [160]

You may request!


​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Jul 23, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> I'll get your request done at Saturday at the most. My birthday is tomorrow and I'm taking 2 days of celebration
> 
> If you want it done earlier Synn or rice can take it for you.



*That's ok take your time! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BTW! :33*


----------



## Sunako (Jul 23, 2011)

*Synn*,please 
Can I get a sexy senior set?
Here's the 

 Katherina


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [158]
Nesha - rice [160]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [160]
MEIzukage - Synn [160]
Sunako - Synn [160]

You may request!


​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 23, 2011)

Sajin Komamura said:


> *Request Type* - Set (Both Ava and Sig)
> *Worker* - Doesn't matter
> 
> *Stock*
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Rep&Cred*​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Jul 23, 2011)

*^ TY so much!*


----------



## Duffy (Jul 24, 2011)

Something simple.

*Spoiler*: _request_ 




Sig


Text: "Xcution" Black letters in the black area.
boarder: dotted white
effect: something creative 
size: same size just a little less wide 

avatar


size 150x200 and another 150x150 please
boarder: same as sig
effect: same as sig


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Nesha - Synn [160]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [160]
MEIzukage - Synn [160]
Sunako - Synn [160]
Duffy - Tifa Lockhart [160]

You may request!


​


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Synn.

Avatar for him


Effects: Make it purty. But I want it be be gold.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Whoever is available.
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Semi rounded
Effects - Just make it look cool.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Nesha - Synn [160]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [160]
MEIzukage - Synn [160]
Sunako - Synn [160]
Duffy - Tifa Lockhart [160]
Fireworks - Synn [161]
Bluebeard - rice [161]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _MEIzukage _ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [160]
Duffy - Tifa Lockhart [160]
Fireworks - Synn [161]
Bluebeard - rice [161]

You may request!


​


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2011)

Synn

Request: Set
Link: 
Size: Senior
Border:No border, just Homer and the writing at the back.
Effects:Yellow colourization and some texture around the left hand side of Homer.
Text:"Boogaloo" in yellow bold readable font, and not to big.

Please.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 25, 2011)

Still alive XD, just wanted you to know.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Still alive XD, just wanted you to know.



If you are in the housekeeping, it's because I haven't fogotten...  Just giving priority to others, since you didn't rep for your last set.

*housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [160]
Duffy - Tifa Lockhart [160]
Fireworks - Synn [161]
Bluebeard - rice [161]
twinrasengan - Synn [161]

You may request!


​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol, I deserve that, it slip my mind, but I did rep you friday I believe.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Duffy - Tifa Lockhart [160]
Bluebeard - rice [161]
twinrasengan - Synn [161]

You may request!


​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 25, 2011)

I just came on myself, ty Synn, btw is that a H in honer? can't really see it.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> I just came on myself, ty Synn, btw is that a H in honer? can't really see it.



It is, yes. :3


----------



## Ayana (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, Synn, I got a new pic and I totally need a brand new set.
:ho

*Spoiler*: __ 







Avy 150 x 150 with Anko and set for a senior member. Minimum effects as usual.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Duffy - Tifa Lockhart [160]
Bluebeard - rice [161]
twinrasengan - Synn [161]
Ayana - Synn [161]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 25, 2011)

request type: avatar
stock: 
size: junior
effects: do as you wish.
text: none 


Ooops, sorry about that.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

Signature off when posting, or else I'll skip that post.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 25, 2011)

*Request:* avatar 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150 
*Effects:* something simple, but I hope it looks cute  
*Text:* ''Sweet Mandu'' 
*Border:* Dotted 


please and thank you


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Duffy - Tifa Lockhart [160]
Bluebeard - rice [161]
twinrasengan - Synn [161]
Kyochi - Synn [162]

You may request!


​


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> Synn
> 
> Request: Set
> Link:
> ...



The same request as Twin except with red and with this picture


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 26, 2011)

Would like this for a signature.  

You can use the same effects as the last one if you want.  Or do something creative on your own.  Surprise me. :33

Thanks.  Will rep and cred.


----------



## Ayana (Jul 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic, thank you.
:33


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Duffy - Tifa Lockhart [160]
Bluebeard - rice [161]
twinrasengan - Synn [161]
Wheeler - rice [162]
Kyochi - Synn [162]
Legendary-flames - Synn [162]

You may request!


​


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2011)

Worker: Synn
Request: Profile picture
stock:  
Could you remove everyone except Temari Hinata Sakura Ino and Tenten
If you can.


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2011)

V said:


> Worker: Synn
> Request: Profile picture
> stock:
> Could you remove everyone except Temari Hinata Sakura Ino and Tenten
> If you can.



Can't see the stock.


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2011)

I knew it.
This one works:


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Duffy - Tifa Lockhart [160]
Bluebeard - rice [161]
twinrasengan - Synn [161]
Wheeler - rice [162]
Kyochi - Synn [162]
Legendary-flames - Synn [162]
V - Synn [162]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kyochi_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Legendary-flames_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _twinrasengan_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Duffy - Tifa Lockhart [160]
Wheeler - rice [162]
V - Synn [162]

You may request!


​


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Synn, looks great.  Rep and cred on the way.


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2011)

Legendary-flames said:


> Thanks Synn, looks great.  Rep and cred on the way.



Glad you like it. :]


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 26, 2011)

Duffy said:


> Something simple.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _request_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 








*Rep&Cred*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Wheeler - rice [162]
V - Synn [162]

You may request!


​


----------



## Duffy (Jul 26, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Duffy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats perfect. thanks a lot.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

This is fucking huge David

Kagura said you'll probs be able to do it

Trans of these three people


However I want them all seperate so they are all their own image

Furthermore I want you to fit those images into letters? One user on the forum had something similar. His name is Cael.

Like fit each image into the stencil art.  the letter R for the boy in red
B for the girl
And G for the boy in green.



Like this

You would place the Red boy in there. If any part of his body went outside of the lines, you would erase it. It's sort of like a frame.
these are going to be avatars so there will be some resizing. And if it's possible, can you make the R's black line red?

The b will have a blue outline 

the g will have a green outline


And David, I'll have to rep you three times for this.  And another one for that Being Human banner you made


----------



## Red Version (Jul 27, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* -  Anyone
*Stock* - 
*Size* -  One Avy at Junior, another at 150x200
*Border* -  dotted or rounded which  ever looks betters
*Effects* - Whatever looks good. 
*Text*- No text thank you
*Additional Info* - N/A


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Wheeler - rice [162]
V - Synn [162]
Fireworks - Synn [162]
Red Version - Tifa Lockhart [163]

You may request!


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Wheeler - rice [162]
V - Synn [162]
Fireworks - Synn [162]
Red Version - Tifa Lockhart [163]
Maximo - Tifa Lockhart [163]

You may request!


​


----------



## rice (Jul 27, 2011)

[sp=@Bluebeard]



[/sp]

[sp=@Wheeler] [/sp]


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2011)

rice said:


> [sp=@Bluebeard]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



Thanks man.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 27, 2011)

[sp=@Wheeler] [/sp]

 I love it! thanks rice


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 27, 2011)

Kind of a huge request  but I need some forum ranks because BW is soon finished, and my old ones are the wrong size 

Requesting some icons 
to be like this 

Size- 160 x 27
Border-Rounded

*Spoiler*: __ 



Coulor-Yellow
Text-Head Admin

Coulor-Black
Text-Tech Admin

Coulor-red
Text-Administrator

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW Lolcaust

Coulor-gray
Text-Retired 

Coulor-green
Text-Moderator

Coulor-Purple
Text-S Moderator

Coulor-gray
Text-Member

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW then GOWE Winner in light blue

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW Contest Winner 

Coulor-orange
Text-Advisor

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW BumpFucked

Coulor-gray
Text-Donator then a $ in yellow 




rep/credit
Love your work


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2011)

*housekeeping*

V - Synn [162]
Fireworks - Synn [162]
Red Version - Tifa Lockhart [163]
Maximo - Tifa Lockhart [163]
^Vegeta^Two^ - rice [163]

You may request!


​


----------



## Maximo (Jul 28, 2011)

Im getting impatient  its just how I am ..


----------



## G (Jul 28, 2011)

Dude usually it takes like 3 days
i once even waited for 7 days


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Im getting impatient  its jsut how I am ..



Tough shit, kid.

If you can't understand that we have a life too, feel free to cancel your request and take it somewhere else.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like I stirred up the hive .. although, dont you know the saying "customer is allways right"


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Looks like I stirred up the hive .. although, dont you know the saying "customer is allways right"



Ok, get the fuck out! Your request has just been cancelled, because of your shitty attitude.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 28, 2011)

MY attitude ? Sir, YOUR attitude really needs to get better. I did not shout "I WANT MY AVATAR ASAP" or anything like that yet you jumped at me for no good reason ... quality merchandise but the service is really poor I see ..


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2011)

Maximo said:


> MY attitude ? Sir, YOUR attitude really needs to get better. I did not shout "I WANT MY AVATAR ASAP" or anything like that yet you jumped at me for no good reason ... quality merchandise but the service is really poor I see ..



Okay so you made your request YESTERDAY and come here whining like a baby to get it done quickly? I doesn't work out that way, my friend. Especially when we are doing this out of our FREE FUCKING TIME!

So you see, I don't give a flying fuck what you think about the service here. I don't expect everyone to like my shop, but I'd at least expect some respect from the customers.

And then you come with a retarded joke in your last post... Do you think it's funny? Dude, how old are you?!

NOBODY HERE IS YOUR FUCKING SLAVE! So if you're too childish to understand what I said, take your crap elsewhere.

Thanks for your comprehension.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 28, 2011)

That was not a whinning to get it done quickly, it was just a simple whinning for no reason .. you responded offensivelly, then I responded again with a light joke, thinking that the smily would make it clear but nooo .. you had to go all angry on me  .. and now you say stuff like I dont respect your work  .. now WHO is the childish one here ?

In any case, sorry for whatever I did .. whats done cant be outdone.


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2011)

I probably owe you an explanation for acting like that... : .

Now try to imagine my reaction when I come here and read what I read... You definitely caught me in a really, really bad day. I overreacted, yes, but I would still be a bitch in normal days with comments like that.

Anyway, to make it up to you as a way to apologize for overreacting, I will take care of your request personally... Just don't know how much time I'll take since my mind is a mess right now, but I'll try to get it done by the end of the day. If you are still willing to wait until then, I'd appreciate it.

Thank you and sorry for acting like that.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh Sh*t, what happened to your house  .. anyway its ok, although I already requested in another shop, which is better I guess bcs you have more important stuff to deal with now and I dont want to burden you with something as trivial as this


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2011)

That's okay, do as you see fit.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 28, 2011)

what the fuck happened to your house  who would do something like that


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucked up people, that's for sure.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> Fucked up people, that's for sure.



The dude is a dick
I have waited 7-8 days aswell its no problem, your sets are worth it but dont let him run your shop!


----------



## Maximo (Jul 28, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> The dude is a dick
> I have waited 7-8 days aswell its no problem, your sets are worth it but dont let him run your shop!



He was not reffering to me in that post


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll try to get them done later today~

*housekeeping*

V - Synn [162]
Fireworks - Synn [162]
Red Version - Tifa Lockhart [163]
^Vegeta^Two^ - rice [163]

You may request!


​


----------



## River Song (Jul 28, 2011)

If I was to give you lots of pictures would you be able to make a collage?


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> If I was to give you lots of pictures would you be able to make a collage?



Depends on the pictures you give me.


----------



## River Song (Jul 28, 2011)

Nevermind I found the picture I was looking for

Request Type - Set
Worker - Anyone
Stock -
Size - Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - My artistic knowledge is limited so whatever the worker thinks is nice
Text - Mother monster in an elogant silver script in the bottom right corner.

Also sorry to here about you're situation


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll try to get them done later today~

*housekeeping*

V - Synn [162]
Fireworks - Synn [162]
Red Version - Tifa Lockhart [163]
^Vegeta^Two^ - rice [163]
Paper Person - Tifa Lockhart [164]

You may request!


​


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 28, 2011)

FINALLY OMG!!

I'd like a set 

av. : 
sig. : 
sizes: 150x150 and you decide. 
effects: do whatever you want, make it sexy

andsorrytohearaboutyoursituationbby...


----------



## Z (Jul 28, 2011)

Request for Synn. 

Senior sized set. 
*Border Type -* 
*Stock -* 
*Text -* Batman Incorporated 

Avatar centering around Batman of course.


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

V - Synn [162]
Fireworks - Synn [162]
Red Version - Tifa Lockhart [163]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [163]
Paper Person - Tifa Lockhart [164]
Porcelain - Tifa Lockhart [164]
Z - Synn [164]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*


​


----------



## Z (Jul 28, 2011)

I edited my request. I hope that's alright.


----------



## Synn (Jul 29, 2011)

Z said:


> I edited my request. I hope that's alright.



Yeah, that's fine.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 29, 2011)

sorry ..Synn  I'm in a field trip.. will rep you now.. 

Edit:
I can't read the chicken!!


----------



## Synn (Jul 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 29, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> sorry ..Synn  I'm in a field trip.. will rep you now..
> 
> Edit:
> I can't read the chicken!!


----------



## Z (Jul 29, 2011)

Epic sets as usual


----------



## Synn (Jul 29, 2011)

Z said:


> Epic sets as usual



Glad you like :33


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't know if you can merge pictures together or not.

But I would like these two pictures merged together for a banner.





Would very much appreciate it if you could make it work.

I'll credit below the banner when I use it.

You can add any effects that you want.


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

Legendary-flames said:


> I don't know if you can merge pictures together or not.
> 
> But I would like these two pictures merged together for a banner.
> 
> ...



What size should the banner be? Is it for a website?


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fireworks - Synn [162]
Red Version - Tifa Lockhart [163]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [163]
Paper Person - Tifa Lockhart [164]
Porcelain - Tifa Lockhart [164]
Legendary-flames - Synn [164]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 







The rest ~




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Red Version - Tifa Lockhart [163]
Paper Person - Synn [164]
Legendary-flames - Synn [164]


*NO MORE REQUESTS!

*​


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> What size should the banner be? Is it for a website?



Around this big should be fine.



It's for that type of convo thread.  A simple banner should be good.


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Paper Person_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 30, 2011)

aww guess I waited too late to do the lady gaga request 


*Spoiler*: _Red Version_ 









*Rep&Cred*​


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2011)

For Synn



Just an ava

no border

no text 

thx


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> For Synn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not accepting more requests, as I'll close the shop after I'm done here.


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Legendary-flames_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Synn.  

Rep & Cred on the way.

You're leaving the shop?  Who will make my sets from now on?


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

Legendary-flames said:


> You're leaving the shop?  Who will make my sets from now on?



Yes, I need a break. :]

There are some amazing shops out there, so make sure to check them out and request there while I'm gone. I highly recommend  

It was nice to be here and thanks to everyone who helped me keep the shop alive. Also, thank you so much to PoSD's awesome workers for helping me out throughout these long months... You are the best! 

That said, I will ask a Mod to lock this. Take care y'all! :3

Farewell~


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> Yes, I need a break. :]
> 
> There are some amazing shops out there, so make sure to check them out and request there while I'm gone. I highly recommend
> 
> ...



Take care man.  

If you decide to come back someday, I'll be sure to stop by again.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope you have a nice break Synn.


----------



## Distracted (Jul 30, 2011)

Locking by request


----------



## Synn (Aug 10, 2011)

*
Request slots are open again :]

Feel free to request*​


----------



## Emo_Princess (Aug 10, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn 
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - rounded
Effects - Anything cool  
Text - In hell


----------



## Synn (Aug 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [165]

​


----------



## Kimimaro-kun (Aug 10, 2011)

This is my first request, sorry if I'm doing something wrong.

I request avatar (regular member size) and signature with this picture: 

Can the signature say: "Shut up and sleep with me", please?


----------



## Synn (Aug 10, 2011)

*housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [165]
junjou midori chan - Synn [165]


​


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 10, 2011)

Request Type - Transparency
Worker - Synn
Size - 1,024px ? 1,024px (Original Stock Size)
Border - None
Effects - None
Text - None
Additional Info - This will be the banner a newly-formed Fanclub. It might also be a future signature of mine. As such, I'd like it full size. What I'm requesting a transparency of the white including the very difficult border at 10-11 o-clock and at 3-5 o-clock. You will be prominently credited on the fanclub page and in my signature.


----------



## Synn (Aug 10, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Request Type - Transparency
> Worker - Synn
> Size - 1,024px ? 1,024px (Original Stock Size)
> Border - None
> ...



Those borders are horrendous to cut out, but I'll give it a try anyway.


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> Those borders are horrendous to cut out, but I'll give it a try anyway.



I know right  Hence why I came here. :33

I'm in no rush whatsoever, so whenever you feel like challenging yourself, give it a stab 

Does requesting something like that make me mean?


----------



## Synn (Aug 10, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Does requesting something like that make me mean?



A bit, yes.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 10, 2011)

You've opened the shop again!

I would be honored to still help out. :33


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2011)

Didn't you say you were away for a break?


----------



## Synn (Aug 10, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> I would be honored to still help out. :33



I'll give you junjou midori chan's request, then. 



Gogeta said:


> Didn't you say you were away for a break?



And since when do I need an explanation or your approval to open up again? I'm the one running my life, so cut the spam please.


----------



## Synn (Aug 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _i-luv-itachi_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Fear (Aug 10, 2011)

Avatar from .

150x200

No border.

For Synn.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 10, 2011)

Requesting a senior set: [sp][/sp]

Do whatever inspires you, just make it sexy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 10, 2011)

Request signature

*Stock for signature:* 

*Text:* Lazy days


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 10, 2011)

junjou midori chan said:


> This is my first request, sorry if I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> I request avatar (regular member size) and signature with this picture:
> 
> Can the signature say: "Shut up and sleep with me", please?




*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep&Cred​


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 11, 2011)

Avatar of this with a dotted border and stuff.

For anyone.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Aug 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _i-luv-itachi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amazing thank you


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Toroxus - Synn [166]
Fear - Synn [166]
Nesha - Synn [166]
StonedTheGoodWay - Tifa Lockhart [166]
Koroshi - Tifa Lockhart [166]


​


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 11, 2011)

*Rep&Cred*​


----------



## Ace (Aug 11, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Rep&Cred*​



It's beautiful.  Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Rep&Credit*
> 
> *housekeeping*
> 
> ...



You are amazing 
I will rep from here to eternity! 

I couldn't even see those were plants  You're so awesome!


----------



## Kimimaro-kun (Aug 11, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much, I'm very happy nowpek

You're awesome


----------



## VioNi (Aug 11, 2011)

David!  You're back Mofu!!!  

I have a set request.

Senior Size
Sig: 
Ava: 
Effects: Make it dark but beautiful please.
Text: I left my heart in the wind
Borders: Whatever you think fits.

Thanks in advance!  Will rep & cred!


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

VioNi - Synn [167]


​


Toroxus said:


> You are amazing
> I will rep from here to eternity!
> 
> I couldn't even see those were plants  You're so awesome!



Glad you like


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks and all that stuff.


----------



## Billie (Aug 11, 2011)

Request Type - 2x Avatar 
Worker - Synn
Stock -  & 
Size - Senior [150x150]
Effects - when you want but simple


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

VioNi - Synn [167]
blackssk - Synn [167]


​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Aug 11, 2011)

*Request Type -* *Set *

*Stock -* 

*Size -* *Senior Avatar(Komamura should be the Ava) and BIG sig*

*Effects -* *Your choice, make it cool.* :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

VioNi - Synn [167]
blackssk - Synn [167]
Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [167]


​


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _VioNi_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _blackssk_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## VioNi (Aug 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_



That was fast! 

It's gorgeous too! Thanks bunches David!  

+Rep&Cred


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

VioNi said:


> That was fast!
> 
> It's gorgeous too! Thanks bunches David!
> 
> +Rep&Cred



No problem sweetie, glad you like it


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 11, 2011)

First time requesting in this shop. 


Set
Senior size
Effects: Whatever you think looks good. Just ensure that it is classy and gentlemanly. 
Border: Your choice

Please avoid cutting off any portions of the picture too.

Ok, I think that concludes my request.

Show me what you got, bro.


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [167]
Basilikos - Synn [167]

​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 11, 2011)

Request~ 

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker *- Synn
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Junior
*Border* - dotted
*Effects* - something indigoish. 
*Text* - No text
*Additional* Info - None.


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [167]
Basilikos - Synn [167]
Tsukuyo - Synn [167]

​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2011)

set
image- 

lots of effects, lots.

text- DemonSoulNova
text 2- Brolaf

need a border.

specifics- size of sig, 

a litte bit smalled in height then that pic.


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackssk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THhis was so fast and its so Awesome. 

Big Thanks , Synn.


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [167]
Basilikos - Synn [167]
Tsukuyo - Synn [167]
Nova - Synn [167]

​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 12, 2011)

Request Type - Avatar
Worker - Synn
Stock -
Size - 150x150
Border - Like 
Effects - Your choice


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Sidious_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [167]

​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2011)

i said lots of effects but i cant even see him O.o 

can you take a couple layers off?

actually hey, ill rep you again in like 2 days when i can, if you make it more like this(i should have used this as a reference pic, silly me)


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2011)

Nova said:


> i said lots of effects but i cant even see him O.o
> 
> can you take a couple layers off?
> 
> actually hey, ill rep you again in like 2 days when i can, if you make it more like this(i should have used this as a reference pic, silly me)



Didn't save the PSD and I'm not re-doing it, sorry.

Will post it in the giveaways~


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2011)

k thanks anyways


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! The colorization job is beautiful, the effects are amazing. pek
Thanks a bunch. : [EDIT] Do you mind if I...animate the sig?


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basilikos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 




A fine job, swell chap. 

EDIT: need to spread so will rep later


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> [EDIT] Do you mind if I...animate the sig?



Of course not, as long as you still credit me.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 12, 2011)

Another request. 

*Request Type*: Banner 
*Worker*: Maybe Synn, puh-lease? 
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Whichever you think looks good. 
*Effects*: Whatever you think looks good and makes it look epic yet romantic. 
*Text*: None
*Add. Info*: Can you make sure the "dA" symbol in the middle of the pic is not seen, please?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 12, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Border & Effects *- Your choice X3


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [167]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [168]
Sunako - Synn [168]

​


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Request Type- Sig
> Worker- Synn
> Stock-
> 
> ...



The stocks are terrible, but I'll see what I can do. Do you want me to put them in that order?

Also, 4th link is broken.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 12, 2011)

Edit: Finding the good stocks of him young are becoming a pain >.> imma make a new request, I actually remembered what I really wanted.


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> What do you mean terrible? it's blurry? if so ill replace. & yes that's how I wanted them ordered.



They are blurry indeed.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, let's try this again.

Request Type- Sig

Worker- Synn

Stock- 



Size- Senior 

Border & Effects- anything


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Ok, let's try this again.
> 
> Request Type- Sig
> 
> ...



No, I mean you didn't have to post a completely different request. The stocks are blurry, but I can still give it a try if you want me to.

Which set should I work on?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 12, 2011)

I perfer the MK one, I wanted something different.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks good thanks


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Request Type - Set,

Stock - 
Size - Senior,

Additional Info - Can you remove the Last two people out? the girl and Minwhan sitting before her.

Thank you <3


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - Tifa Lockhart [167]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [168]
Sunako - Synn [168]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [168]
G.O.B - Tifa Lockhart [168]

​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sajin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Gob_ 









*Rep&Cred*

*housekeeping*


Fighting Kitsune - Synn [168]
Sunako - Synn [168]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [168]

​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't been here in soooo long. Davieeee... :33

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Borders: Dotted
Text: "Fuckin' Eh"

Thankies


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 14, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sajin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [168]
Sunako - Synn [168]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [168]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [169]

​


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sunako (Aug 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_


​


Thank you so much


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2011)

*Announcements*

 has kindly accepted to help us and he will be taking care of gif requests from now on. :3

Also, I will be out until August 22nd but the shop will remain open. Since I don't know if I will have access to internet where I'm going, I'm putting  in charge of the shop until I get back.

As such, all non-specific requests (those that don't specify a worker) will still be taken by Tifa. Those directed at me will be completed as soon as I get back home. If I can log on, I will post the completed sets accordingly.

Either way, feel free to request! :]
​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This puts a smile on my face ^_^


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunako said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Thank you so much





Crow Master Apprentice said:


> This puts a smile on my face ^_^



Glad you guys like


----------



## Emo_Princess (Aug 15, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - dotted
Effects - Blue effects on sasuke,Orange effects on naruto and pink effects on sakura :33 
Text - The characters names under their pictures.




Thank you :33


----------



## master9738 (Aug 15, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Whoever
Stock - For the avatar I want;

For the signature I want;

Size - 150x150 for the avatar; but if I can't get that then 125x125 - The signature can be whatever size is suitable
Border - dotted like this avatar 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x372/my-pluginbaby/Sajin.png



Effects - Anything you want to make it look good
Text - None
Additional Info - Go hard, and I also need to spread rep D:


----------



## Synn (Aug 16, 2011)

*housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [168]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [169]
i-luv-itachi - Synn [169]
master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]

​


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 16, 2011)

Sig please.


Solid Border

Whatever effects you think fits


----------



## Fear (Aug 16, 2011)

*Synn.*

Forum banner will be my request today. I am trying to make a Vegeta custom skin for the forum. This will be the . Moderate amount of effects. I want  the text ''Vegeta'' and under it ''Naruto Forums'' - like . If you want, add any random Japanese symbols next to the text, like the above example. Banner size a strict 800x200 please.

Thank you.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 16, 2011)

Synn is out to Swiitzlerland right now, so I will be taking care of the shop while he is gone. 



ThePseudo said:


> Sig please.
> 
> 
> Solid Border
> ...



The stock looks LQ and...bad. Do you have an alternative choice?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 16, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [168]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [169]
i-luv-itachi - Synn [169]
master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
ThePseudo - *stock rejected* [169]
Fear - Synn [169]



You May Request!​


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2011)

I can take care of Pseudo's request. :33


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 17, 2011)

Requesting a senior gif avatar.
Here's the stock:

10:13-10:18


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Aug 17, 2011)

Requesting a set.

Size: 150 x 150 avi + sig is up to you

Stock: 

Borders: Up to you.

Effects: Up to you.

Text: "Dreamer"


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Fighting Kitsune - Synn [168]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [169]
i-luv-itachi - Synn [169]
master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
ThePseudo - Synn [169]
Fear - Synn [169]
Nesha - Aeon [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]

​


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 17, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaamn, Davie. What's this awesome, unbearable sexyness?? 

EDIT: Rep coming in 24 h <.<


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> ​




IT'S GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!    ILOVEITILOVEITILOVEIT!!!!!!!!!  


Thanks again, Synn!


----------



## Aeon (Aug 17, 2011)

*Nesha*


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 17, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Nesha*



FANSERVICE!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello :33
1 junior sig and 1 senior sig please~
Stock: 
Effects: Transparent background- other than that,minimal, just have it match my .
Border: No border
Much appreciated


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 18, 2011)

*Request Type -* Set

*Worker -* Synn

*Stock -* 

*Size -* Senior

*Border -* On the avatar i want one with black border and one of your choice(except dotted),for the signature i want one with black border and one semi-rounded.

*Effects -* I want these nice line textures that you use dunno how to call them,they are in the first image at your first page if you dont know what im talking about.Also please avoid heavily bright colour usage,anything else i leave on your own judgement.

*Text -* Necessary Evil at the signature only,make it with nice letter that fit the image.

*Additional Info -* If it is possible i would like you to make the image *transparent first* and then edit it since the background of the image isnt the best, in my opinion ,plus i believe that it would be troublesome to edit for you too.

Also since you transparent the image i would appreciate it if you can give me the stock of the transparent pic just for future use.

Take your time and make it as cool as possible please.


----------



## Ayana (Aug 19, 2011)

To anyone who wants it.
Avy: 150 x 150
Stock: 
Sig: for a senior member

With avy and sig mild effects please.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 19, 2011)

^ I'll take yours.


----------



## Synn (Aug 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _i-luv-itachi_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 20, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Fear - Synn [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Sanshouo - Synn [170]
Necessary Evil - Synn [170]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]

​
@*Necessary Evil*: Which chapter is that stock from? I'll try to find a better one, but if I can't I'll just turn it down. Sorry.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Aug 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _i-luv-itachi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So amazing thank you


----------



## Synn (Aug 20, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> So amazing thank you



Glad you like it


----------



## Ayana (Aug 21, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> ^ I'll take yours.



Thanks and you've asked about the girl in the avy stock. Her name is Ling Xiaoyu.

Posting here cause I can't do it on your profile.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 21, 2011)

this is for synn :33 

senior sized avvy whatever effects and however way you like it  

as for the sig, is it possible to have a transed one as well as another one whose effects are entirely up to you? you may place texts too if you like. i'm just after an awesome sig/set that i know you can deliver :33


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey, Synn. Got a request for ya. 


Set
Senior sized
Effects: Up to you. Just make it awesome. 
Border: Your choice


----------



## Synn (Aug 21, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Fear - Synn [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Sanshouo - Synn [170]
Necessary Evil - Synn [170]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Jαmes - Synn [170]
Basilikos - Synn [170]

​


----------



## master9738 (Aug 22, 2011)

Since my request hasn't been done yet? May I change it or has it already been started on?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 22, 2011)

i have started on your request.  Ive just been busy, school started back up so all i ask of you is abit of patience.


----------



## Oturan (Aug 22, 2011)

request: set and trans
size: senior
stock: 
border: dashed or whatever looks better  
text: Rurouni Kenshin
Thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 22, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Fear - Synn [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Sanshouo - Synn [170]
Necessary Evil - Synn [170]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Jαmes - Synn [170]
Basilikos - Synn [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]


*NO MORE REQUESTS, PLEASE!*

​


----------



## -JT- (Aug 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> *NO MORE REQUESTS, PLEASE!*
> 
> ​





Guess I'll have to display the true English art of queuing patiently, then


----------



## Synn (Aug 22, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Guess I'll have to display the true English art of queuing patiently, then



I'd really appreciate it, James. 

Thanks for your comprehension. :3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Any will do
Stock - 
Signature: 
Avatar: 
Size - Senior
Border - dotted
Effects - up to the artist
Additional Info - If you're able to, I'd like the "BECK" text thats already in the stock for the sig to stay


----------



## Synn (Aug 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Sanshouo_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Fear (Aug 23, 2011)

QUALITY.

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Aug 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jαmes_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 23, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]


​


Fear said:


> QUALITY.
> 
> Thank you.



Glad you like it :3


----------



## Z (Aug 23, 2011)

Can I has 2 avatars? For Synn

I'd like them in a bunch of borders please, including no borders



Text - Jafar
---


Tex - Hades


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 23, 2011)

Quality set as always Synn  thanks a lot :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 23, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Z - Synn [171]

​


----------



## -JT- (Aug 23, 2011)

My turn 

Worker: Go for it, David 
Type: Set (Senior Avatar)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









Thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 23, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Z - Synn [171]
-JT- - Synn [171]

​


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks, but shit, I messed up my request. I will rep you twice but could you do this instead? My apologies.

1 junior *ava* and 1 senior *ava* 
Stock: 
Effects: Transparent background- other than that,minimal, just have it match my current sig.
Border: No border
Much appreciated


----------



## Synn (Aug 23, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> thanks, but shit, I messed up my request. I will rep you twice but could you do this instead? My apologies.
> 
> 1 junior *ava* and 1 senior *ava*
> Stock:
> ...



Link isn't working.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2011)

set for ... hmm, Synn?


text: none


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Z - Synn [171]
-JT- - Synn [171]
Milkshake - Synn [171]

​


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _-JT-_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Milkshake - Synn [171]

​


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 24, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Any will do
Stock - 
Signature: 
Avatar: 
Size - Senior
Border - dotted
Effects - up to the artist
Additional Info - If you're able to, I'd like the "BECK" text thats already in the stock for the sig to stay


Sorry I didn't see the no requests when I posted this earlier.


----------



## Leon (Aug 24, 2011)

Request type - Set.
Worker - Anyone.
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Border - Dotted.
Effects - Give it a dark aura, dark purples & dark greens are appreciated.  I'll leave the rest to your talents.
Misc - If possible remove the text in the bottom right corner.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fear (Aug 24, 2011)

*Synn*

*Request: *Avatar
*Size:* 150x200
*Stock:*


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Milkshake - Synn [171]
WolfPrinceKiba - Synn [171]
Leon - Synn [171]
Fear - Synn [172]

​


----------



## Kisame (Aug 24, 2011)

The current set I have.

I want you to crop only the parts where Kisame appears for the sig.

As for the avatar, I want it to have some sort of round-squared frame.

Hopefully that wasn't too vague, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Milkshake - Synn [171]
WolfPrinceKiba - Synn [171]
Leon - Synn [171]
Fear - Synn [172]
Shark - Synn [172]

​


----------



## Kaijin (Aug 24, 2011)

*Avatar*

*Worker:* Synn
*Size:* 150x200
*Stock: *


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Milkshake - Synn [171]
WolfPrinceKiba - Synn [171]
Leon - Synn [171]
Fear - Synn [172]
Shark - Synn [172]
Kaijin - Synn [172]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*
​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 24, 2011)

master9738 said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Whoever
> Stock - For the avatar I want;
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









*Rep&Cred*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _WolfPrinceKiba_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Leon_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Kaijin_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Leon (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot better then I actually expected. Great work Synn.


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2011)

Leon said:


> Wow, that's a lot better then I actually expected. Great work Synn.



Glad you like it


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2011)

Request Type - 3x Avatar 
Worker - Synn
Stock -   &  & 
Size - Senior [150x150] 
Effects - when you want but simple


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Shark - Synn [172]
blackssk - Synn [172]

​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Milkshake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, appreciate it! Though I do have a few ... idk qualms? I didn't want it to be so red that it ruins the colors of the stock. I was thinking really bright and girlish and stuff


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Thanks, appreciate it! Though I do have a few ... idk qualms? I didn't want it to be so red that it ruins the colors of the stock. I was thinking really bright and girlish and stuff



Since you didn't give me any specificiations, I thought you didn't mind. Want it brighter and more bluish, then?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 25, 2011)

Sexy borders, plox?

Whatever that means.
[sp]



And with a caption that reads "Freak me, baby..." in sexy, white lettering.

Of course without the quotation marks.

And just keep it sexy.[/sp]


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _blackssk_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Shark - Synn [172]
Nesha - Synn [172]

​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> Since you didn't give me any specificiations, I thought you didn't mind. Want it brighter and more bluish, then?



I'm sorry for that! And yes, that would be fine.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _WolfPrinceKiba_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. The sig is totally not what I expected, in a good way.


----------



## Fear (Aug 25, 2011)

You're fast Synn.

Thank you, though I need to spread before I can rep you again.


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Thanks a lot. The sig is totally not what I expected, in a good way.





Fear said:


> You're fast Synn.
> 
> Thank you, though I need to spread before I can rep you again.



Glad you guys like :]


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 25, 2011)

Set request





Don't add many effects.


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Shark - Synn [172]
Nesha - Synn [172]
Liverbird - Synn [173]



​


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ava Panel where he bites his finger 

Sig 2nd panel   

The more effects the better.


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
Shark - Synn [172]
Nesha - Synn [172]
Liverbird - Synn [173]
GunX2 - Synn [173]



​


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Shark_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 27, 2011)

> *Spoiler*: _Liverbird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stevie approves


Nice one, thanks for the effort. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _GunX2_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]



​


----------



## Ace (Aug 27, 2011)

Requesting avy 150 x150

Stock:


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [173]



​


----------



## G (Aug 28, 2011)

Request: set
senior size
borders: none
Effects: like in your Naruto related sets.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Housekeeping*
> 
> master9738 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
> MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
> ...



finished masters request, working on miamis ~

school is taking so much time away


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [173]
V - Synn [173]



​


----------



## Kyu (Aug 28, 2011)

Avy- Top panel of Kyuubi's head

Sig- Just the top panel

Junior size

Just a few effects.


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [173]
V - Synn [173]
KyuubiV3 - Synn [173]



​


----------



## Brie (Aug 28, 2011)

For anyone who's free. 

Request Type - A set.

Avatar of this pic:



I'd like just a solid border, something thick and white perhaps?

Trans sig of this one:



Effects - Whatever you deem appropriate. 

-=-
I also realize it is still August..
Can I still request even though there are still a couple days in the month?


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2011)

Brie said:


> For anyone who's free.
> 
> Request Type - A set.
> 
> ...



Stocks are too small ;~;


----------



## Brie (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay let me see if I can find larger ones.

-=-
New request. [With hopefully serviceable stocks..]

Request type: Set

Avy


Regular solid border for this one.

Sig


Play around with the border for this one. Something aesthetically interesting for you.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 29, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : Anything is good except dotted/semi-rounded. _*Signature*_ : 1 Semi-rounded/normal or at your choice.
*Effects* - Anything that you find cool to be honest.
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil"
*Additional Info* - Take your time and make it as cool as possible.


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
Ty Lee - Synn [170]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [173]
V - Synn [173]
KyuubiV3 - Synn [173]
Brie - Synn [173]
Necessary Evil - Synn [173]



​


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ty Lee_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _V_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Brie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Oturan (Aug 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ty Lee_



looks great! Thanks! ^^


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2011)

Ty Lee said:


> looks great! Thanks! ^^



Glad you like it :] Don't forget to rep&credit when using :3


----------



## Brie (Aug 29, 2011)

Synn said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Brie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! pek

I love it. Will rep and cred in a jiff.


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2011)

Brie said:


> Thanks so much! pek
> 
> I love it. Will rep and cred in a jiff.



Glad you like it


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
KyuubiV3 - Synn [173]
Necessary Evil - Synn [173]



​


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 29, 2011)

Request Set, please.

Synn i  need to PM you the vid because some parts, sorry.
Thank you in advance.:33


----------



## Ace (Aug 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! :3 Will rep and cred.


----------



## G (Aug 30, 2011)

It's great, i gotta spread though


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
KyuubiV3 - Synn [173]
Necessary Evil - Synn [173]
?Rinoa? - Aeon [174]



​


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _KyuubiV3_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks a lot Synn


----------



## Kyu (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks SO much Synn its Amazing.:33


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad you like it :]


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Aug 30, 2011)

If Tifa hasn't started on my request yet, is it possible for Synn to do it? I remember Tifa saying he/she had a lot on the plate with school etc... don't want to be a burden.


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2011)

MiamiCity15 said:


> If Tifa hasn't started on my request yet, is it possible for Synn to do it? I remember Tifa saying he/she had a lot on the plate with school etc... don't want to be a burden.



I'll let Tifa get back to you first but if she can't, I'll gladly do your set. :]

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 30, 2011)

Set request Synn.



Whatever you think fits.


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
?Rinoa? - Aeon [174]
ThePseudo - Synn [174]



​


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set 
*Worker* - Synn (love your work)
*Stock* - 
Left to right: Sig
1: 
2: 
3: 
4: 
5: 
Avatar:
 

 *Size* - same dimensions as your divine judgement naruto sig
avatar: 150x150
*Border* -  ^
*Effects* - make each stock's colours like their own (ea: the girl with the crystals and snow, make the color correction sorta bluish)
*Text* - what you want, font, etc.
*Additional Info* - just make it like your divine judgement sig thing same dimensions


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
?Rinoa? - Aeon [174]
ThePseudo - Synn [174]
TittyNipple - Synn [174]



​


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 31, 2011)

for synn :33 

can you make a senior sized set out of this? 



all effects/texts are up to you pek


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
?Rinoa? - Aeon [174]
ThePseudo - Synn [174]
TittyNipple - Synn [174]
Jαmes - Synn [175]



​


----------



## Firaea (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello, I'm back again. 

*Request Type* - Set

*Worker* - Synn 

*Avatar Stock:* 


*Signature stock:*



*Size* - Senior.

*Border* -  Up to you. 

*Effects* - Something that feels solemn; up to you to work it actually. 

*Text* - The first was Jiraiya, and he was a masterpiece.

*Additional Info* - For the signature, I'd like the picture of Jiraiya to be in the background with Nagato in front.


Thanks! :33


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 31, 2011)

Alright Synn I'm back!

After this week's chapter in Bleach, I felt compelled to request a senior set.

Here's the stock: 

I would like a caption that reads, "The Queen..." of course without the quotations.

For this, I don't want sexy. I want simple and sweet.


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Hello, I'm back again.
> 
> *Request Type* - Set
> 
> ...



The Nagato stock is too small


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Tifa Lockhart [169]
Ayana - Tifa Lockhart [170]
?Rinoa? - Aeon [174]
ThePseudo - Synn [174]
TittyNipple - Synn [174]
Jαmes - Synn [175]
Nesha - Synn [175]



​


----------



## Firaea (Sep 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> The Nagato stock is too small



Aww I can't find a bigger stock. ;_;

It's okay, I'll request another time.


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Synn [169]
Ayana - Synn [170]
•Rinoa• - blackssk [174]
ThePseudo - Synn [174]
TittyNipple - Synn [174]
Jαmes - Synn [175]
Nesha - Synn [175]



​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 1, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 or just use the stock used for the above image.
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : No border. _*Signature*_ : 1 Semi-rounded and one normal or at your choice without border.
*Effects* - Simillar to the stock that i took from Givaways.
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil"
*Additional Info* - Take your time and make it as cool as possible.


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

MiamiCity15 - Synn [169]
Ayana - Synn [170]
?Rinoa? - blackssk [174]
ThePseudo - Synn [174]
TittyNipple - Synn [174]
Jαmes - Synn [175]
Nesha - Synn [175]
Necessary Evil - Synn [175]

*NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL I'M DONE WITH THE CURRENT BATCH! Thank you.*

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Ayana (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you, it's lovely.


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Jαmes_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Synn! It was worth the wait ;]


----------



## hustler's ambition (Sep 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nesha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks like a fucking doll! She's so pretty!

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

Ayana said:


> Thank you, it's lovely.





MiamiCity15 said:


> Thanks Synn! It was worth the wait ;]





Nesha said:


> She looks like a fucking doll! She's so pretty!
> 
> Thank you!



Glad you guys like 

*Housekeeping*

?Rinoa? - blackssk [174]
TittyNipple - Synn [174]



​


----------



## Billie (Sep 1, 2011)

Request Type -3x Avatar
Worker - Synn
Stock -  / /  (teh right eye)
Size - Senior [all pic: 150x150 & 150x200]
Effects - when you want but simple


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

?Rinoa? - blackssk [174]
TittyNipple - Synn [174]
blackssk - Synn [175]



​


----------



## Billie (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 





​



*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Billie (Sep 1, 2011)

*Housekeeping*


TittyNipple - Synn [174]
blackssk - Synn [175]



​


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll rep you, but I have to spread. Thank you for the set.


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _blackssk_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Fear (Sep 1, 2011)

*Request:* 4 Avatars
*Worker: *Synn
*Stock:* 
*Border: *None
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200
*Effects: *Simple, like blackssk's.


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Request:* 4 Avatars
> *Worker: *Synn
> *Stock:*
> *Border: *None
> ...



I'm not accepting requests of more than 3 avatars at once, sorry. Which ones do you want me to do?


----------



## Fear (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah, OK. Never mind the second stock then.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 1, 2011)

blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much , i really love it.

+ reps


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello. :33

*Request Type:* Set, Can I get one ava of Nia and one of Yoko please?
*Worker:* Synn
*Stock* 
*Border:* Rounded
*Effects:* (_Can you make the background one colour as well as removing the logo in the top left?_) After that some nice effects and such would be lovely. If you could make it quite a light or soft set that would be brilliant.


Thanks


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

TittyNipple - Synn [174]
Mirrow - Synn [176]



​


----------



## lathia (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Synn & team!

*Request* -  Avatar
*Worker* - Whoever wants to take it? 
*Stock* - 
*
Size* - Junior* (*I'd love a widescreen size if possible, similar to what I have now) Not restricted to it though-
*Border* - dotted
*Effects* - Up to you 
*Text *- None
*Additional Info *- If the ratio/size isn't to your pleasing a 125x125 is fine! I also realize the pic doesn't have a background. I don't know if that will make it difficult for you guys.


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

TittyNipple - Synn [174]
Mirrow - Synn [176]
lathia - Synn [176]



​


----------



## Z (Sep 1, 2011)

Senior sized set - 

Border Type - 

Avatar centered around Batman, please use the whole stock. Thanks.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm back. 

*Request Type* - Set

*Worker* - Synn 

*Avatar Stock:* 

(The stock should be ample-sized for an avatar, right? If it's still too small, use the first picture below.)

*Signature stock:*





*Size* - Senior.

*Border* -  Up to you. 

*Effects* - Something that feels solemn; up to you to work it actually. 

*Text* - 

The main text I want is:
"The first was Jiraiya, and he was a masterpiece." 

If there's any other space where it's appropriate, an aside "Never give up." would be nice too, but if it doesn't fit then scratch this one. 

*Additional Info* - For the signature, if it's possible, I would like the four pictures to be horizontally side by side from left to right in the above order, with each picture cropped to vertically focus on Jiraiya. 

If that's not workable, work it in any way you would. You don't have to use all the stocks in that case. 

Thanks! :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

TittyNipple - Synn [174]
Mirrow - Synn [176]
lathia - Synn [176]
Z - Synn [176]
Wormodragon - Synn [176]



​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 2, 2011)

Senior Sized Avatar
Synn

Add borders & effects


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

TittyNipple - Synn [174]
Mirrow - Synn [176]
lathia - Synn [176]
Z - Synn [176]
Wormodragon - Synn [176]
Sazen - Synn [176]



​


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mirrow_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _lathia_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Sazen_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## lathia (Sep 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _lathia_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Synn :33 

Thank yo so much. They're great!!!

Gahh... must spread rep more. But I'm 24'd now . Will make a note!


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

lathia said:


> Synn :33
> 
> Thank yo so much. They're great!!!



Glad you like


----------



## G (Sep 2, 2011)

Here comes a request.
request type: set
borders: black and white

signature stocks *they're damn huge, just a notice*
to the left: 
center: 
center: 
to the right: 
just the versions with their front.

As for the avatar, avatars of Mac and Griff would be good.
(check out the file names for the characters' names)


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2011)

make me a senior set from  please  love you  do whatever you want and crop it however you like


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

TittyNipple - Synn [174]
Wormodragon - Synn [176]
V - Synn [177]
rice - Synn [177]



​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a very important request for you love

Stock (it's huge): 
For the actual set, I want only the three panels right before the last panel: the one of him kissing her hand, them standing back to back, and then the hug. That's all I want. 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Light effects. Something cute, but not too colorful. 
Text: Ever After

Thanks dearie


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

TittyNipple - Synn [174]
Wormodragon - Synn [176]
V - Synn [177]
rice - Synn [177]
Rosie - Synn [177]



​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sazen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome, will wear soon


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TittyNipple_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _rice_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's beautiful! And just how I imagined it! You're the best David pek pek

I gotta spread before I raep you


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

Rosie said:


> It's beautiful! And just how I imagined it! You're the best David pek pek
> 
> I gotta spread before I raep you



Glad you like it, honey


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Wormodragon_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

V - Synn [177]



​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 2, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: Trollin' ain't easy.


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Text: Trollin' ain't easy.



I'll turn this down, since you have no rep power. I'm sorry.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _TittyNipple_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I GOTTA SPREADDD.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

black

150x200 ava 

sig any size





anything with the girls (i love all the parts except the one with the guy on the bed)

dotted white borders


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

V - Synn [177]
Kagura - Synn [177]



​


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _rice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it dave  thanks a bunch!


----------



## Firaea (Sep 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wormodragon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, this is really great! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2011)

rice said:


> I love it dave  thanks a bunch!





Wormodragon said:


> Oh my god, this is really great!
> 
> Thanks so much!



Glad you like, guys


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - blackssk [177]



​


----------



## G (Sep 3, 2011)

GREATTTTTTTTTT


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

Request Type -Banner
Worker - Any
Stock - 
Size - The size it is currently
Border - N/A
Effects - None or little , If you think something looks good, do It!
Text - The words Mafia nder the words lready there in Red Writing please


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - blackssk [177]
Paper Person - Synn [178]



​


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 3, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock -  It's actually a render, hope you don't mind.
Size - Senior.
Border - semi rounded
Effects - anything that looks good
Text - none
Additional Info - none


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 3, 2011)

First time requesting here !

Stock: 

Type: Set.

Size: Junior.

Effect: whatever you want!

Text: "Itachi" right below Lee and "Nikushimi" right below Gai... xD


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Paper Person_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _spectre991_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Paper Person_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankies


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2011)

Itαchi said:


> First time requesting here !
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



The quality of that screen shot is horrendous.  If you want to edit the stock and provide a better one, please do so. Otherwise I'll have to turn this down. Sorry.



Paper Person said:


> Thankies



You're welcome :]


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2011)

Need a sig that fits the avatar. 

Request Type - Sig
Worker - Any
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Dashed
Effects - Whatever looks epic.
Text - None
Additional Info - None


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 3, 2011)

could i please have a senior size sig of this 


and senior size avatar of this


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - blackssk [177]
Paper Person - Synn [178]
Skywalker - Synn [178]
Kool-Aid - Synn [178]



​


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



​


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Skywalker - Synn [178]
Kool-Aid - Synn [178]



​


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, I'd like a GIF sig request please? 



Time: 2:11-2:16, just the shot of them chasing the girl

Do whatever for borders.

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



i like it but i ask for a sig as well


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Skywalker - Synn [178]
Kool-Aid - Synn [178]
blue♥ - Aeon/blackssk [178]



​


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _blue♥_


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Skywalker - Synn [178]
Kool-Aid - Synn [178]



​


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Skywalker_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kool-Aid_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.



​


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Skywalker_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure do amazing work, I'll rep you again when I can.


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You sure do amazing work, I'll rep you again when I can.



Glad you like it


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Junior (but could you please also give me a senior avatar since I will be senior member soon ;p)
Border - Anything (w/e you think looks best)
Effects - I'll leave that to you
Text - None


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [179]



​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 4, 2011)

Worker: Synn
Avy: 150 x 200 (Lion-o and Cheetara together)
Sig: 500 x 500 make it romantic
Border: Dotted
Effects: lomo or vintage, if you can get it to work.


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Hollow'd Heart - Synn [179]



​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello there, Synn.  
A set out of .
Size: junior.
Effects: anything you think that suits.

Ava on the girl. :33

And thank you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hollow'd Heart - Synn [179]
Tsukuyo - Synn [179]



​


----------



## Kizaru (Sep 4, 2011)

request time. 


i'd like a set from this picture

worker: synn
size:senior
dotted border would be nice also

thanks a lot 

do whatever you think looks best


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hollow'd Heart - Synn [179]
Tsukuyo - Synn [179]
Kizaru - Synn [179]



​


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kizaru_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

The rest will be done tomorrow~​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 4, 2011)

set



please take your time : )
lots of sets to wear.

border please. ty


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hollow'd Heart - Synn [179]
Tsukuyo - Synn [179]
Goova - Synn [179]



​


----------



## Brie (Sep 4, 2011)

Request Type - Sig.

I'd like a collage of these three images.

Stock -


*Spoiler*: __ 











Size - Junior.
Border - I'd like something special for this...something to make it fade out at the edges?
Text - Married to Yue.
Additional Info - I'd like the overall image to look sort of soft and blue.


 Hope I'm not asking for too much..


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 4, 2011)

Request Type - Set.

Worker - Whoever.

Stock - 

Size - Senior.

Border - Black.

Effects - Use blue and green. I'll leave how you use it up to you.

Text - None.


Thanks in advance.:33


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 5, 2011)

blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: _blue♥_



Thank you. :3


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

Brie said:


> Request Type - Sig.
> 
> I'd like a collage of these three images.
> 
> ...





JJ Demon said:


> Request Type - Set.
> 
> Worker - Whoever.
> 
> ...



Stocks are terrible :/


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not so good how synn but i can give it a try.


*Spoiler*: _JJ Demon_ 




​


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Goova_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.



​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> Stocks are terrible :/


I know, couldn't find a better one.



blackssk said:


> I'm not so good how synn but i can give it a try.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _JJ Demon_
> ...



I like it, thank you.:33 There's no sig here though, or was the stock that bad?


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 5, 2011)

Avatar

 Signature

Please Synn, do something great with this.

Senior Size


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

ThePseudo - Synn [180]



​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it! 

I knew it was going to be freaking awesome! pek
You always amaze me so much. 

I'm sorry, but I need to spread.


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> I knew it!
> 
> I knew it was going to be freaking awesome! pek
> You always amaze me so much.
> ...



Glad you like it, sweetie. 

And no rush, take your time :33


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2011)

JJ Demon said:


> I like it, thank you.:33 There's no sig here though, or was the stock that bad?





the stock was to bad.


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.



​


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll rep you when I can. Thank you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Request type:* [signature]
*Worker:* Synn
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Something suitable that can fit inside my current signature, probably 300 x 300 or something.
*Border:* Artist's choice.
*Effect:* In a similar style to my avatar.

Thanks in advance, I know you'll do a great job.


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Atlantic Storm - Synn [180]



​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 5, 2011)

blackssk said:


> the stock was to bad.



Damn. I'll rep you anyway and be back when I can find a better one then.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, try this one then.



I still want green and blue used, make it a set, senior sized, same as in my last post.

Also remove the thing at the bottom and the Newtype.com at the top please.


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Atlantic Storm - Synn [180]
JJ Demon - Synn [180]



​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

ok lets give this a try shall we dave? 

ava 



sig



effects something like rosie's sets 

not alot of effects no scan lines 

simple with some effects 

not to sharp 

sig horizontal small

dotted white borders


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Atlantic Storm - Synn [180]
JJ Demon - Synn [180]
Kagura - Synn [180]



​


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you sooo much thats exactly what i wanted


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

JJ Demon - Synn [180]

​


Kagura said:


> thank you sooo much thats exactly what i wanted



Glad you like it, Ariel.


----------



## murasex (Sep 6, 2011)

Request Type - set
Worker - anyone that's available
Stock - 
Size - junior sig w/150x200 avy
Border - semi-round w/dots
Effects - up to the person
Text - "say goodbye with a deadly kiss" & "murasex" on the avy
Additional Info - make it sexy ;]​
thanks very much


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

JJ Demon - Synn [180]
murasex - Synn [180]

​


----------



## MIMS (Sep 7, 2011)

Could you make an Itachi avatar for me? 125X125 please.


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

The Empire said:


> Could you make an Itachi avatar for me? 125X125 please.



Provide a stock and turn your sig off when posting here.


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _JJ Demon_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _murasex_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _The Empire_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## RosenWitch (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope I'm doing this right...

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock -  / 
Border - Rounded for the signature.
Size - Junior
Effects - Emphasis on red, but without obscuring the characters too much.
Misc note - Nothing too bright, please; thank you!


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

RosenWitch - Synn [181]

​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _JJ Demon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot, it looks great.:33​


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

JJ Demon said:


> Thanks a lot, it looks great.:33



Glad you like it


----------



## VioNi (Sep 7, 2011)

Davie!  I've got another set request for you.  




Senior Size
Effects: Make it look all cute and pretty, soft effects.
Text: Only if you want to add some ^o^
Borders: Whatever you think fits

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

RosenWitch - Synn [181]
VioNi - Synn [181]

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RosenWitch_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _VioNi_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.

​


----------



## VioNi (Sep 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was fast! I luff you MofuMofu.  

+Rep&Cred


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 7, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size -avi - 150x150, sig - 470x250
Border - semi rounded
Effects - up to you! make it look awesome! xD
Text - Django.
Additional Info - if you can do pop-outs, I'd like the sig to be a pop-out sig. If not, thats OK~

I would like to use the set on another forum, if thats alright~ ^^

Please & thank you!~ <3


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

VioNi said:


> That was fast! I luff you MofuMofu.
> 
> +Rep&Cred



Glad you like it, Vio 



Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size -avi - 150x150, sig - 470x250
> ...



What do you mean by 'pop-out sig'?


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 7, 2011)

here is an example:



a sig where the character/stock is jumping out from the sig. Hope that helps. xD

if its too much trouble, then forget doing that xD


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [181]

​


Dark_Ninja_X said:


> here is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 7, 2011)

Synn, I have a request 

*Request type*
- Set​*Worker*
- Synn​*Stock*
​*Size*
Senior?​*Border*
You're the expert. You can choose what you feel looks best​*Effects*
Whatever looks best!​*Text*
Preferably none​*Anything else?*
Play around with it and do what you feel looks best, I honestly don't mind!​


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Synn, I have a request
> 
> *Request type*
> - Set​*Worker*
> ...



The stock isn't the best.  Do you mind if I try to find another Staryu stock and VM you the link, so I can get your approval first?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> The stock isn't the best.  Do you mind if I try to find another Staryu stock and VM you the link, so I can get your approval first?



Okay 

As long as it's bright, colourful and makes Staryu look awesome


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Godaime Tsunade_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 7, 2011)

It's amazing  Reps!

Please hurry up and go away forum error, I want to change my avatar.


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [181]

​


Godaime Tsunade said:


> It's amazing  Reps!
> 
> Please hurry up and go away forum error, I want to change my avatar.



Glad you like it


----------



## RosenWitch (Sep 7, 2011)

That looks great, thank you very much.


----------



## Sans (Sep 8, 2011)

_Request:_ Banner

_Worker:_ Synn

_Stock:_ 
*Spoiler*: __ 








_Size:_ Your discretion.

_Border:_ Same as my Display picture. Black border with a white inlay (think that's what it's called)

_Effects:_ Something awesome. 

_Text:_ Komnenos Victorious. Not sure which Font, whatever one you feel would suit the text best. If Komnenos Victorious looks lame, go with either Team Komnenos or just Komnenos. I trust whatever judgement call you make on this.

_Additional Info:_ I want a banner to use while competing in the Konoha Colosseam Rookies Tournament. However I've requested one before, so I'm more than willing to leave the details up to you. You're the expert after all.


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [181]
Motochika - Aeon/blackssk [182]
Komnenos - Synn [182]


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 8, 2011)

I use my Raw version. i hope this is okey. 
If you want with sub, tell me.


*Spoiler*: _Motochika_


----------



## Billie (Sep 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*


Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [181]
Komnenos - Synn [182]

​


----------



## Motochika (Sep 8, 2011)

blackssk said:


> I use my Raw version. i hope this is okey.
> If you want with sub, tell me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_



Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Komnenos_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 8, 2011)

the sig isn't quite what I expected it to be xD

it's pretty small [the main middle bit] I like my sigs to be big xD

I do like it but I guess I'm not used to that style of sig =P

could you re-do it? sorry for the trouble. >_>


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> the sig isn't quite what I expected it to be xD
> 
> it's pretty small [the main middle bit] I like my sigs to be big xD
> 
> ...



I will make a regular sig, then.


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome, thanks alot!

sorry once again for re-doing the sig. =P

anyways, the set is amazing, I really like it! <3

+rep.


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> awesome, thanks alot!
> 
> sorry once again for re-doing the sig. =P
> 
> ...



No problem, glad you like it :33


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 8, 2011)

Request Type - Avatar
Worker - Whoever

Size - Junior
Border - Rounded
Effects - Don't make it too colorful or bright please, other than that do as you please
Text - None
Additional Info - Just the face for the avatar



Request Type - Signature
Worker - Whoever

Size - Junior
Border - Semi-rounded
Effects -  Don't make it too colorful or bright please, other than that do as you please
Text - Big Boss with , white color.
Additional Info - None


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

HighLevelPlayer - rice [182]


​


----------



## Ace (Sep 8, 2011)

Requesting Set 

Stock: 

Avatar 150x150 please. Can you make it a slide-Show gif from rangiku to gin? :33


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _HighLevelPlayer_ 












​


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - rice [182]


​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2011)

Request Type - Avatar
Worker - Synn
Stock- 
Size - Senior
Border - Dotted
Effects - Up to you. Not too bright though.


Request Type - Signature
Stock- 
Worker - Synn
Size - Senior
Border - Whatever looks best
Effects - Whatever looks best

I'll use the sig and avatar in a few days. (Will be a senior then)


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - rice [182]
Santoryu - Synn [183]


​


----------



## Ayana (Sep 9, 2011)

David...
:33


Just a cute avy for a senior member, with this beautiful blonde girl. Mild effects, just the way I love.


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - rice [182]
Santoryu - Synn [183]
Ayana - Synn [183]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 9, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _HighLevelPlayer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I don't know which to pick.

EDIT: I can't change my damn avatar.


----------



## Ayana (Sep 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


Can't way to use it, just have to wait till the avy adding problem will be fixed.


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - rice [182]
Santoryu - Synn [183]


​


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_


----------



## Ace (Sep 10, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_



Thank you! =3


----------



## Synn (Sep 10, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [183]


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2011)

Request Type -3x Avatar
Worker - Synn
Stock -   /  / 
Size - 150x200
Effects - when you want but simple


----------



## Synn (Sep 10, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [183]
blackssk - Synn [183]


​


----------



## G (Sep 10, 2011)

Senior sized avatars and couple of 150x200 ones too
stock


----------



## Synn (Sep 10, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [183]
blackssk - Synn [183]
V - rice [183]


​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

black



ava 150x200  1:08 to 1:09

sig 300 x 150 1:14 to 1:19

dotted white borders


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

on what

its on youtube......it doesnt work?


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> on what
> 
> its on youtube......it doesnt work?



no, i cant see it.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

hmmm can synn upload it to you or something .


----------



## Synn (Sep 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _blackssk _ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 10, 2011)

blackssk said:


> no, i cant see it.





Kagura said:


> hmmm can synn upload it to you or something .



I'll rip the video and upload it somewhere else. Gimme a few minutes.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks dave


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'm back...again...already. xD

1~

Request Type - Banner
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - 808x110 
Border - normal/solid
Effects - up to you
Text - Hidden Village
Additional Info - none

-------

2~

Request Type - Banner
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - 808x110
Border - normal/solid
Effects - up to you
Text - Hidden Village
Additional Info - none

-------

3~

Request Type - Banner
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - 808x110 
Border - normal/solid
Effects - up to you
Text - Hidden Village
Additional Info - none

---------

Colour scheme: I would like the banners to blend in with the colours of this theme:  - Use the red colour thats mainly used in the default banner displayed and other shades of red that will go well with the stocks and add a bit of dark grey [same as theme] too, only if it looks good though. xD

please & thank you! ;D


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2011)

[sp=V]  



 [/sp]


----------



## G (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweet               !
Will rep and cred.


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackssk _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



made my day.


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [184]


​


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2011)

Why hello, I have a set request, don't know whether it can be done. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





It doesn't matter for me, whether the ava moves or not, but I rather have that beautful smirk and those deadly eyes in mah sig, don't care about the size of the sig.


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [184]
Federer - Synn [184]


​


Federer said:


> Why hello, I have a set request, don't know whether it can be done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Epic Thanks dude. Gotta spread, will rep asap.​


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 11, 2011)

May I have an Avatar Synn?
Senior Size

Effects-Whatever you think fits.


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [184]
Federer - Synn [184]
ThePseudo - Synn [184]


​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 11, 2011)

haaiii 

Can I get a transpency of this handsome man? its a gif btw, up near the head of the guitar looks really hard but do the best you can.



Also can you resize it so I can wear it on NF? :3 Thank you ^_^

edit: and I'd like a gif avatar 150x150 out of this:


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [184]
Federer - Synn [184]
ThePseudo - Synn [184]
Tifa Lockhart - rice [184]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Federer_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2011)

*Sig request for blackssk*



From 1:04 to 1:06
No border
Please and thank you. :33

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - blackssk [183]
Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [184]
Tifa Lockhart - rice [184]
Synn - blackssk [184]


​


----------



## hustler's ambition (Sep 11, 2011)

I have another sexy sig request.
Here's the stock:


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - blackssk [183]
Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [184]
Tifa Lockhart - rice [184]
Synn - blackssk [184]
Nesha - Synn [184]


​


----------



## krome (Sep 11, 2011)

avatar; 
sig; 
borders; none
text; on avatar - Ever Smiling


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _krome_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Cjones (Sep 11, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Whoever has the time
Stock - 
Size -  Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - Textures
Text - Maiden Of The Mist - Undine, Cursive font if available 
Additional Info: A stroke added to the font matching the colors of the picture.


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Whoever has the time
> Stock -
> Size -  Senior
> ...



Can you find a better quality of that stock?


----------



## Cjones (Sep 11, 2011)

This better?


----------



## Z (Sep 11, 2011)

For Synn. 





Please remove the text as well.


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









*Spoiler*: _Synn_


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*


Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [184]
Tifa Lockhart - rice [184]
Nesha - Synn [184]


​


----------



## Kakashi666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Request type: signature (Gif)
Video : 
From 2:02 to 2:08
Border: dotted white 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2011)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [184]
Tifa Lockhart - rice [184]
Nesha - Synn [184]
cjones8612 - Synn [185]
Z - Synn [185]


​


----------



## Kakashi666 (Sep 12, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Wow, It's perfect! pek
Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 12, 2011)

150x200 avatar. thanks.


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [184]
Tifa Lockhart - rice [184]
Nesha - Synn [184]
cjones8612 - Synn [185]
Z - Synn [185]
Goova - Synn [185]


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2011)

I practice...

*Spoiler*: _Goova_


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 12, 2011)

blackssk said:


> I practice...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Goova_




thanks man, keep up the good work. rep tom after 24


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks black


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [184]
Nesha - Synn [184]
cjones8612 - Synn/blackssk [185]
Z - Synn [185]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## hustler's ambition (Sep 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nesha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No avatar?


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

Nesha said:


> No avatar?



I though you only wanted a sig. 

Gimme a few minutes


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 12, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : No border _*Signature*_ : 1 Semi-rounded no border and 1 at your taste.
*Effects* - Make the Sharingan to glow and avoid extremly bright colours.
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil".
*Additional Info* - Just take your time and make it cool please  ,also can you please try and make a transparent sig ?


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

cjones8612 - blackssk [185]
Necessary Evil - Synn [185]


​


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 12, 2011)

Set for *Synn*.

Size: Senior
Avatar: animated (their faces)

Text: Staying here next by your side


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

cjones8612 - blackssk [185]
Necessary Evil - Synn [186]
Lucrecia - Synn [186]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 12, 2011)

could you resize the banner to 808x110? looks like the original dimensions changed xD

don't make it look streched, though. Thanks!~


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> could you resize the banner to 808x110? looks like the original dimensions changed xD
> 
> don't make it look streched, though. Thanks!~



I can, but the quality will be shitty.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 12, 2011)

Damn you are fast Synn, thanks a lot quality work. :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> could you resize the banner to 808x110? looks like the original dimensions changed xD
> 
> don't make it look streched, though. Thanks!~






Necessary Evil said:


> Damn you are fast Synn, thanks a lot quality work. :33



Glad you like it :]


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 12, 2011)

awesome, thanks alot! 

I'm 24'd, so I'll be sure to rep you after that~

EDIT: repped.


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> I'm 24'd, so I'll be sure to rep you after that~



Okay, just don't forget :]


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Sep 13, 2011)

*REQUEST*



*Just need someone to make this image transparent and resize it to 500x500 for Sig please.

Oh and also a close up shot oh his face for Avatar use would be appreciated. ^_^*


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

cjones8612 - blackssk [185]
Lucrecia - Synn [186]
Sajin Komamura - rice [186]


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _cjones8612_


----------



## Cjones (Sep 13, 2011)

blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: _cjones8612_



This is fantastic.  Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> This is fantastic.  Thanks.



I'm glad you like it


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Lucrecia - Synn [186]
Sajin Komamura - rice [186]


​


----------



## Helios (Sep 13, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* -

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Size* - Junior
*Border* - 

_Avatar_ : No border  
_Signature_ : Rounded and with no border, also make one at your taste.
*Effects* -  Just avoid extremly bright colours, and give a dark feeling, also hilight both the eyes of the Moon and the Character.
*Text* - none.
*Additional Info* - Just take your time and make it cool please, since it's my first time requesting at your shop.


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Helios_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Evening Ladies and Gents...sig please anything will do. 

Middle left panel


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 13, 2011)

*Request Type :* Ava and Sig (Senior Menber Size)
*Worker :* Synn
*Stock :*  and 
*Border & Effects :* Something awesome  
*Text :* None


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - rice [186]
GunX2 - Synn [187]
SageRafa - Synn [187]


​


----------



## Naked (Sep 13, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - []
*Size* - Senior
*Border* -  none
*Effects* - Whatever you think suits best
*Text* -


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Sajin Komamura - rice [186]
GunX2 - Synn [187]
SageRafa - Synn [187]
Naked - Synn [187]


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 14, 2011)

Request Type : 3x Avy
Worker : Synn
Stock :  (1x Edward & 1x Alphonse) / 
Border : None
Size: 150x200
Effects : you choice
Text : None


----------



## rice (Sep 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_ 






the original picture is 320x320, stretching it will make it blurry, but i made you it anyways.


----------



## Synn (Sep 14, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [187]
SageRafa - Synn [187]
Naked - Synn [187]
blackssk - Synn [187]


​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Sep 14, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sajin Komamura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*TY it's perfect! *

*EDIT: Woops I'm 24'd. Will give you rep soon though.*


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I love it <33


----------



## Synn (Sep 14, 2011)

Lucrecia said:


> Thanks. I love it <33



Glad you like it :33


----------



## Brie (Sep 14, 2011)

For whoever's available.

Request Type - Avatar
Stock - 



Size - Junior
Border - Whatever seems suitable.
Effects - Can you focus on their eyes? I don't know, maybe animate it so that it goes back and forth with them looking at each other?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2011)

Req: avatar and sig gif.



First 10 seconds of video for sig, please. Same border and whatnot of what my current one is would be greatly appreciated.

Avatar as well from 0:36-0:40 of him hitting the speedbag.

Same border and repeat effect as my current one if possible, please!

どもありがとうございたします！


----------



## Billie (Sep 15, 2011)

​


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2011)

​


----------



## Kaijin (Sep 15, 2011)

*Request Type *- Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Junior
*Border* - dotted
*Effects* - Whatever fits the stock
*Text *- I'll end this war myself! I'll endure all the hate and pain on my own! That's my role!
*Additional Info* - If possible id like 2 versions one with and one without the text if you think that text is taking to much space just make the set without it


----------



## Synn (Sep 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [187]
SageRafa - Synn [187]
Naked - Synn [187]
blackssk - Synn [187]
Kaijin - Synn [188]

*NO MORE REQUESTS, PLEASE.*
​


----------



## Brie (Sep 15, 2011)

rice said:


> ​





DOH. Thank you so much! 

You're such an angel.~

Will rep and cred soon.


----------



## Motochika (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make some requests
Sigs: 300x170 with black solid border
4:09-4:19

0:36-0:48

Avy: 125x125 Under 100kib Black solid border
0:54-0:59

If anything arises please do message me.


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _GunX2_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _SageRafa_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kaijin_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks amazing synn.

Must spread rep before giving it.


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Looks amazing synn.
> 
> Must spread rep before giving it.



Glad you like it


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 16, 2011)

I loved it Synn, great work !


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Naked_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Hello I'd like to make some requests
> Sigs: 300x170 with black solid border
> 4:09-4:19
> 
> ...




the first link is incomplete.


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _blackssk_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Motochika - blackssk [188]

​


----------



## Naked (Sep 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naked_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing job. Thank you. **


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2011)

Naked said:


> Amazing job. Thank you. **



Glad you like it


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 17, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : No border _*Signature*_ : 1 Semi-rounded with no border and *1 transparent.*
*Effects* - Give it a lightning feeling, you know he is the Sandaime Raikage after all, use yellow to colour his _Raiton No Yori_ and make it awesome please, also can you colour his wound? :33
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil".
*Additional Info* - Just take your time and make it cool please


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> *Request Type* - Set
> *Worker* - Synn
> *Stock* -
> 
> ...



Oh, I don't do colourings. I'm sorry. :/


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah, ok just do your thing then, forget about the colouring, just try to give it a lighting touch thats all


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Motochika - blackssk [188]
Necessary Evil - Synn [188]

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Necessary Evil - Synn [188]

​


----------



## Motochika (Sep 17, 2011)

blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_



Thank you! 

Need to spread though before I can rep.


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2011)

*gif set*, 150x200 avatar
video: 
avatar time: 0:15 - 0:22 starting when the door opens
sig time: 1:40 - 1:44 ending before the gorilla is shown


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2011)

​


----------



## Ace (Sep 17, 2011)

Request avatar 150 x150 

stock:


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 17, 2011)

*Request!*

Request Type - Avatar
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - dotted
Effects - can you make it magical and innocent.
Text - "engraved in your memories"


----------



## Z (Sep 18, 2011)

Request for Synn.

*Avatar -* *

Signature -*  (Btw, please include both Jafar in his human form and in his genie form in the sig.)

*Borders -* Square type, the usual.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 18, 2011)

Request for anyone.

Avatar: ()
Just do whatever you think is nice.

Sig: ()
Yeah.


----------



## Billie (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 















*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Necessary Evil - Synn [188]
Wheeler - Synn [189]
Z - Synn [189]


​


----------



## Ace (Sep 18, 2011)

blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: _Koroshi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks            .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 18, 2011)

blackssk or Synn.

Avatar:  
Signature: 

I really like what you did with Koroshi's set, so if possible could you make it look similar? If not, your own personal artistic spin is fine as well. I don't really mind since I know it'd look great regardless. : )


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Necessary Evil - Synn [188]
Wheeler - Synn [189]
Z - Synn [189]
Atlantic Storm - blackssk [189]


​


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello friend.

Request Type - Set

Worker - Synn

Stock - 

Size - Junior

Border - Like last time. Black borders around and abit white inside.

Effects - Something clean but needs to have the "holy" feeling. Like in a church where you bow to the god. 

Text - Erza Titania - Goddess of Holy.

Additional Info - On fonts, just use a normal clean one.


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Necessary Evil - Synn [188]
Wheeler - Synn [189]
Z - Synn [189]
Atlantic Storm - blackssk [189]
Vincent2k - Synn [189]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Wheeler_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Vincent2k_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Z (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks. Will rep as soon as I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 18, 2011)

@Veyerus: You requested this at Kagura's shop...


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2011)

Veyerus said:


> Request - Sig Gif
> Stock -
> Borders - Solid-black
> Time - 2:11 (where he starts putting down the bacon) - 2:18 (when hes finished stroking the bacon)
> ...



Requested somewhere else. Post ignored!


----------



## AlexForest9 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> @Veyerus: You requested this at Kagura's shop...


 


Synn said:


> Requested somewhere else. Post ignored!


 
Sorry guys for the confusion, but I did request this at that shop but after reading over the first post again I realised that the worker that does do Gif's has taken time off for a bit, so I deleted that post and posted here.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

tsu does them as well

i need to upload the OP

also selva is taking them again 

she just forgot to take off her note


----------



## AlexForest9 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> tsu does them as well
> 
> i need to upload the OP
> 
> ...


 
Oh, I guess this sig won't get done anywhere now!

I kinda made a fool out of myself, sorry for wasting you guys's time.

Deleting my request post.


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Atlantic Storm - blackssk [189]


​


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 18, 2011)

oh yay so i can request

for whoever does gifs -

Set Request: Gif
Member Standing: Senior
Link: 
3 avatars:  2:53 - 2:55, and any good  shot of Eunhyuk [white haired cutie]
1 signature: 2:44 - 2:49 [before it does to ryeowook's single shot]
Sizes: 150x150, 350x197
Border: dotted, or B&W
Quality: Highest possible


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 18, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - blackssk
Stock - 
Size - avi: 150x150, sig: 500x250
Border - dotted
Effects - up to you, whatever looks good/goes well with the stock.
Text - none
Additional Info - none

thanks =3


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Atlantic Storm - blackssk [189]
Porcelain - blackssk [190]
Dark_Ninja_X - blackssk [190]


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 









*Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Porcelain - blackssk [190]


​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

Synn please make tis epic and pretty (but not too much effect)



150x200 on Britt and Santana and  one on Kurt

dotted white borders

on it have " Dodge for your life"


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Porcelain - blackssk [190]
Kagura - Synn [190]


​


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 19, 2011)

blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_



awesome! thanks alot! I love this set <3

that was very quick! ;D

I didn't expect a gif avi so thanks for that too xD

repped.


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Porcelain - rice [190]
Kagura - Synn [190]


​


Porcelain said:


> I can't, sorry



rice will take care of your request, then :33


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, Synn I love it! 
I have to speard my rep points around before giving some to you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Thanks, Synn I love it!
> I have to speard my rep points around before giving some to you.



Glad you like it 
And it's okay, take your time. :33


----------



## Empathy (Sep 19, 2011)

Since you don't seem to have many on the waiting list . . .


*Type:* Sig
*Stock:* []
*Worker:* Synn
*Size:* Senior with some extra room
*Text:* '_Fine art is eternal_'
*Effects:* Have it match  ava, please. The rest is your choice.
*Border:* Dotted, and if you can add a border to the ava that would be greatly appreciated

I'll rep and cred you for the whole set, since you made the ava but only requested rep(if that's alright with you). Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied. Sorry if I'm asking for too much.


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Porcelain - rice [190]
Kagura - Synn [190]
Empathy - Synn [190]


​


----------



## hustler's ambition (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm here requesting another sexy set. Rounded borders.
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Porcelain - rice [190]
Kagura - Synn [190]
Empathy - Synn [190]
Nesha - blackssk [190]


​


----------



## VoDe (Sep 20, 2011)

Request Type - Avatar.
Worker - Anyone
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - You decide.
Effects - You decide.
Text - none
Additional Info - 00:58 - 01:02

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Porcelain - rice [190]
Kagura - Synn [190]
Empathy - Synn [190]
Nesha - blackssk [190]
VoDe - blackssk/rice [191]


​


----------



## rice (Sep 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [190]
Empathy - Synn [190]
Nesha - blackssk [190]
VoDe - blackssk/rice [191]


​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2011)

Set request.

Avatar
Worker- Anyone is fine.
Stock- 
Size- Senior
Borders- Whatever looks best
Effects- Up to the worker

Sig
Stock- 
Effects- Whatever looks best. Make it epic 
Additional info- Mind getting rid of the text please.


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [190]
Empathy - Synn [190]
Nesha - blackssk [190]
VoDe - blackssk/rice [191]
Santoryu - Synn [191]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Empathy_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

khgkuyfkutdyshtsgshtsykdyjdjytjyjytdgfx


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2011)

Gotta love Glee


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

ya got that right



OMG its almost on thanks davy seriously


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2011)

You're welcome, Ariel


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 20, 2011)

Transparent Request:

In set form plz.



It does not matter who does it, but if there is someone who is really good at them i'd like him/her to do it.

Senior size.


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Nesha - Joo [190]
VoDe - Joo/rice [191]
Deathgun - rice [191]


​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you                    .​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Avatar requests for Synn.

Stocks: 

- 
- 
- 

Your choice for border effects (really feeling the effects those Star Wars one you had in the giveaways) 

150 x 150 and no text


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 20, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Porcelain_



thank you times infinity


----------



## Hero (Sep 20, 2011)

For Synn and Synn only. Yeah I know I said I wasn't coming back until like November, but this is an emergency. I was please wondering if you could trick out this photo like you do with your work. Really jazz if up for me David. I know it's not the best stock, but it is the best I could find. My friends are on the homecoming court for King and Queen and I'm making posters for them. I was wondering if you could trick them out for me 

Text: Vote Matt and Olivia for Homecoming King and Queen 2011


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosie (Sep 20, 2011)

Set request my darling

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something sexy, elegant, plain hot
Text: A mad man with a box...

Thanks love


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Deathgun_


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 21, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Deathgun_



Nice work. 	 reps


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Nesha - Joo [190]
VoDe - rice [191]
Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [191]
Hero - Synn [191]
Rosie - Synn [191]


​


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2011)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Nesha - Joo [190]
Hero - Synn [191]
Rosie - Synn [191]


​


----------



## VoDe (Sep 21, 2011)

rice said:


> ​



Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Helloooo sexy 

Thanks for this David


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Helloooo sexy
> 
> Thanks for this David



No problem, love


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [191]


​


----------



## Morphine (Sep 21, 2011)

150x150 avatars from  and 
worker: Synn
you can play around with the second one if you wish.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nesha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [191]
Morphine - Synn [192]


​


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 22, 2011)

Set please.


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 22, 2011)

Haven't been here for a while. 

*Request Type*: Set
*Worker*: Whoever is willing to take it. 
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Round
*Effects*: Make it look sexy, but also make it more..."appropriate", or at least wouldn't get me in trouble with the mods. 
*Text*: "Ice and Water" 
*Add. Info*: Can you make the avy focus on the girl, please?


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [191]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [192]


​


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 22, 2011)

for rice !

Request: gif set
Member Standing: Senior
Link: 
Time(s) av: 1:34 - 1:38, 2:03 - 2:07
Time(s) sig: 0:46 - 0:53, 1:45 - 1:49
Size: 150x150, 300x197
Border: Dotted.
Quality: Highest possible.

Take your time, please


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 23, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 

 Avatar 
 Signature 

*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : No border _*Signature*_ : Rounded no border.
*Effects* - Put the nice scanlines  and anything else it's up to you, just don't make it extremly dark.
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil".
*Additional Info* - Just take your time and make it cool please .


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> *Request Type* - Set
> *Worker* - Synn
> *Stock* -
> 
> ...



Wow, are you kidding me? I've had a request with the same stocks the other day.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> Wow, are you kidding me? I've had a request with the same stocks the other day.



Woot ? How should I know ? It's not like that I search each and every request made before I request, can you show me ?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Woot ? How should I know ? It's not like that I search each and every request made before I request, can you show me ?



Don't be so fucking rude, he was just

Saiyan'


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 23, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Don't be so fucking rude, he was just
> 
> Saiyan'



Which part you considered rude ? Anyway we shouldn't be discussing this in his shop, _this_ can be cosidered rude.


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Woot ? How should I know ? It's not like that I search each and every request made before I request, can you show me ?





It's okay, though. I'll do it. I just wasn't expecting this... lol


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [191]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [192]
Necessary Evil - Synn [192]
G - rice/Joo [193]


​


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the set.:33


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Thanks for the set.:33



You're welcome  .


----------



## Billie (Sep 23, 2011)

Worker: Synn​Stock:(only Ava) /  (Ava Set) /  (Sigi Set)​Size:Ava (150x200) / Sigi (400x300)​Border:none​Effects:Whatever fits​Text:none​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't help it...I'm obsessed with him. 

*Size:* junior
*Stock:* 
*Borders:* dotted
*Text:* Death the Kid

And the textless version as well. :33

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [191]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [192]
Necessary Evil - Synn [192]
G - rice/Joo [193]
Joo - Synn [193]
Tsukuyo - Synn [193]


​


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 23, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Porcelain_



Perfection as per usual


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hero_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

G - rice/Joo [193]


​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2011)

request set for synn

avy stock:


sig stock:


Size: senior but please make the sig small as possible.
efect: up to you but i want a darker theme but not too dark
border: none.
text: Hisoka The Magician

thx


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

G - rice/Joo [193]
ZanCrow - Synn [193]


​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ILOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVEWLOVE IT! 

It's so sexy and hawt.  

+reps. (Oh, and I posted a question to the mods about the set, just to make sure it's OK'd before wearing it.)  

Thanks, Synn. ;hug​


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _G_


----------



## Billie (Sep 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Joo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot Synn , I LOVE IT.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  pek    
Thank you so much, I love it! You're amazing ~
Wearing right away~~


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> ILOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVEWLOVE IT!
> 
> It's so sexy and hawt.
> 
> ...






Necessary Evil said:


> Thanks a lot Synn , I LOVE IT.





Tsukuyo said:


> pek
> Thank you so much, I love it! You're amazing ~
> Wearing right away~~



No problem, guys. Glad you guys like :]


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

ZanCrow - Synn [193]


​


----------



## Vice (Sep 24, 2011)

Request Type - Avatar
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Any
Effects - Go nuts
Text - N/A
Additional Info - N/A

Request Type - Sig
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Any
Effects - Go nuts

Text - The Monster of the Hidden Mist 

Kisame Hoshigaki

Additional Info - If you can edit out the two little screenshots from the image, that would be awesome. Also a textless version would be cool.


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

Vice said:


> Request Type - Avatar
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - Senior
> ...



The stock is horrible. :< I will try to find a better version.


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vice_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 24, 2011)

Worker: synn

Avatar request
Stock- 
Size: senior
Borders: Anything but rounded
Effects: something like your Ino avatar
Additional info: Can I have one with text and one without? "*Roy Mustang*" for the text.

Sig request
stock- 
effects- up to you
borders- Anything but rounded

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [193]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for going out your way to make two versions of the sig. Amazing! Will rep now and cred as always.​


----------



## Vice (Sep 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Thank you for going out your way to make two versions of the sig. Amazing! Will rep now and cred as always.





Vice said:


> Thank you.



No problem :]


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

i cant decide :rur




just make it pretty  only focus on Rachel  Britt Santana Quinn 

ava on Brittana

and on it have "Its BACK ON 

dotted white borders 

thanks dave


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [194]


​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome :.had to spread


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> awesome :.had to spread



Glad you like it


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

Requesting Set 

Avy: 

Signature:


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 25, 2011)

Request for anyone.

Avatar: ()
Just do whatever you think is nice.

Sig: ()
Yeah.


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Requesting Set
> 
> Avy:
> 
> Signature:



fixed                       .


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [194]
StonedTheGoodWay - rice [194]
Koroshi - Synn [194]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 







*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - rice [194]


​


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello :33


Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - dotted
Effects - Anything cool 
Text - Come out to play..
Additional Info -  


Thanks


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 25, 2011)

*Request!*

 Hi, Synn what's up!

I have a request for today.

Request Type: Sig
Worker: Synn
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: rounded
Effects: make it magical and sweet
Text: When you wish upon a star


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - rice [194]
i-luv-itachi - Synn [195]
Wheeler - Synn [195]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Wheeler_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

DAVID 



BRITT APPROVES


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wheeler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Holy cow!!! It's amazing Synn! Your the best. 
I'll rep and credit you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> DAVID
> 
> 
> 
> BRITT APPROVES





Wheeler said:


> Holy cow!!! It's amazing Synn! Your the best.
> I'll rep and credit you.



Glad you guys like


----------



## Alpha (Sep 25, 2011)

*Set *

*Avatar:* 

*Signature:* 

*Style/Look:* Whatever you feeling. Do you.

*Size: *Senior


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _i-luv-itachi_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - rice [194]
Alpha - Synn [195]


​


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _i-luv-itachi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful,Thank you 

Need to spread rep


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2011)

No problem, but turn your sig off when posting.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> No problem, but turn your sig off when posting.



Done,Sorry :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Alpha_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - rice [194]


​


----------



## Alpha (Sep 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alpha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, like it a lot. 

But what does the writing say? Looks good. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2011)

Alpha said:


> Thank you, like it a lot.
> 
> But what does the writing say? Looks good.
> 
> Thanks again.



Glad you like it :33

It reads "_If there is a key that goes through your heart it will be me, creating a love that cannot be shared_".


----------



## Alpha (Sep 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> Glad you like it :33
> 
> It reads "_If there is a key that goes through your heart it will be me, creating a love that cannot be shared_".



Aww thats cute  

Thanks again, sexy sig is sexy.


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## G (Sep 26, 2011)

Set
stock 
focused on Takuto (character with red-yellow hair)
borders black and white
size: senior


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2011)

G said:


> Set
> stock
> focused on Takuto (character with red-yellow hair)
> borders black and white
> size: senior



Link isn't working


----------



## Billie (Sep 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> Link isn't working



i find it with google...


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2011)

Joo said:


> i find it with google...



Thanks, Joo :33 .


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _G_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## G (Sep 26, 2011)

Can you change the lip color to black?
It looks weird cuz its yellow
If you can't, i'll take it anyways.


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2011)

G said:


> Can you change the lip color to black?
> It looks weird cuz its yellow
> If you can't, i'll take it anyways.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## G (Sep 26, 2011)

That's better.:33
I gotta spread though.


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2011)

Avy: 150 x 150
for tumblr


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hollow'd Heart - Synn [196]


​


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_



Looks amazing.


----------



## Rima (Sep 28, 2011)

Request: Set
Worker: Synn
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: rounded
Text: A love that time cannot erase
Effects: Work your magic :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hollow'd Heart - Synn [196]
Rima - Synn [196]


​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 28, 2011)

Here I'm again Synn .

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 

*Avatar* (Focus on Nagato) 
*Signature*
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : Make 1 with no border and another one with the border you see fit _*Signature*_ : Your choice.
*Effects* - Avoid pink also the scanlines is a must, also can you make both the signature and avatar glow like yours ?
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil".
*Additional Info* - Just take your time and make it cool please .


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Here I'm again Synn .
> 
> *Request Type* - Set
> *Worker* - Synn
> ...



The stock for the sig is terrible! The motion blur in it makes it look bad


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 28, 2011)

Worker- Synn

Avatar
Stock: 
Borders: dotted
Size:  senior
Effects: Up to you (Just not too bright)
Extra info: Please remove all the text.

Sig
stock: (manga scan actually) 
Borders: Anything but rounded
Size: senior
effects: Similiar to  and add anything extra you think will make it look better
text:  Dark King Silvers Rayleigh
Extra info:  Also a version without text if it ain't too much trouble.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hollow'd Heart - Synn [196]
Rima - Synn [196]
Necessary Evil - Synn [196]
Santoryu - Synn [196]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Rima_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [196]


​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow It's A-W-E-S-O-M-E  _Synn_  thank you very much ! ! !

I'm 24'd, so I will give you rep as soon as I get my reputation powers back.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Wow It's A-W-E-S-O-M-E  _Synn_  thank you very much ! ! !
> 
> I'm 24'd, so I will give you rep as soon as I get my reputation powers back.



Glad you like it :33


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Synn. Sorry to bother you, but remember the racy set I requested...is it possible for you to modify it a little bit more or make it more appropriate?


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> Hey Synn. Sorry to bother you, but remember the racy set I requested...is it possible for you to modify it a little bit more or make it more appropriate?



The one you asked approval from a Mod?


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly what I wanted  Thanks.​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> The one you asked approval from a Mod?


Yes, that one. Is it alright to ask you to modify it a bit more?  I don't mean to bother you or be demanding.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Exactly what I wanted  Thanks.



No problem. :33



Fighting Kitsune said:


> Yes, that one. Is it alright to ask you to modify it a bit more?  I don't mean to bother you or be demanding.



Hopefully I still have the PSD, so I can edit it. Let me check.

EDIT: I do have it. What kind of borders did you want? Rounded?


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> EDIT: I do have it. What kind of borders did you want? Rounded?



Yes, rounded. :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> Yes, rounded. :33



Let me know if this is good enough :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> Let me know if this is good enough :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


YES! YES! YES! _YES_!  This is good enough. Hell, actually it's better than good enough. It's absolutely perfect. :33

Thank you. 

Edit: Can't rep ya right now.  Gotta spread it, first.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> YES! YES! YES! _YES_!  This is good enough. Hell, actually it's better than good enough. It's absolutely perfect. :33
> 
> Thank you.



Not a problem at all 

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i'll use it on my tumblr now. pek


----------



## Rima (Sep 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rima_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, Synn!


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Rima said:


> Thanks a lot, Synn!



No problem :33    .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Request 1: Set
Stock: 
Border: Half Rounded dotted
Text for sig: Ruler of the skies 
Notes: I want one with text and one without it

Request 2: Ava
Stock: 
Borders: Half rounded dotted

Request 3: Ava
Stock: 
Borders: Half Rounded dotted


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good evening Synn...its your favorite NF member stoping by. 

Ava and sig request please. Anything you wanna do im fine with it. You always surprise me.

sig (right panel)


Ava (bottom left panel)


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [197]
GunX2 - Synn [197]


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 29, 2011)

Will make a request in 5 minutes  You ready ?


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Will make a request in 5 minutes  You ready ?



Always am :33 .


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 29, 2011)

Request Type - 2 Avatars and 2 Signatures.
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - 
Set 1: Avatar: 65x65px.
Set 1: Signature: ~450 width x ~180 height (read Miscellaneous info)
Set 2: Senior size (This one is for NF)

Border - Preferably fade to transparent but more reasonably a rounded border.
Effects - You're more-or-less free to do what you want here. I want vibrant colors, nothing dull. I want contrast and vibrancy, but don't make it explode like a rainbow of colors. 
I feel the theme is perhaps some kind of vulnerability, or indifference. Perhaps some indifferent servant who plots freedom. Or he's staring into your eyes, into your soul, and vise versa. Like an analyzer. But don't take my word for it, what do you think the theme should be?
Text - Something to go with the theme. If we decided the theme was like a "mysterious analyzer", subtle text could be something like, "Hide Away Your Secrets."
Additional Info - I'm requesting two different sets. One senior set for this forum. And a different set for a different forum (which you'll be credited). I was considering  to be a suitable crop for the different dimensions for the other forum. What do you think?

This one needs discussion  What do you think is best? We could do it in PM 

Like always, I strive for quality over speed. You can put this on the back burner and let it cook to perfection, delicately seasoning it as you see fit, for a long time before serving it to me


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking A' work  

Thank you for it.


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Request Type - 2 Avatars and 2 Signatures.
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size -
> ...



Holy shit, that's one HUGE request! 

What kind of border do you want, exactly? I'm confused. :/ And yeah, shoot me a PM and we'll sort this out. 



Spartan1337 said:


> Fucking A' work
> 
> Thank you for it.



Glad you like :33


----------



## Maerala (Sep 29, 2011)

Harro! 

I'd like to request a set of this:



I'm not sure exactly how I want it done, so I think I'll leave it at your creative discretion. I would like the avatar to focus on the woman's face, however, and I'm not particularly fond of the current border, so feel free to do away with that. If possible, I think I'd also like the word _Sylvari_ written somewhere in the signature version of the picture, in whatever effect and font you think would look best, but preferably not too big.

Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [197]
Toroxus - Synn [198]
Godaime Hokage - Synn [198]


​


----------



## fraj (Sep 29, 2011)

Did you get my PM ? or did something go wrong while I was sending it. Reply to this back as a PM, secret shit yo


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2011)

frajosg said:


> Did you get my PM ? or did something go wrong while I was sending it. Reply to this back as a PM, secret shit yo



I did get it, just didn't have time to reply.


----------



## lathia (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Synn, came to bug you. Can you add a dotted border and is it possible to colorize "hue/saturation" the eyes only? If it's too much work a dotted border is fine. 



Make it fabulous!


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [197]
Toroxus - Synn [198]
Godaime Hokage - Synn [198]
lathia - Synn [198]


​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 29, 2011)

I finally returned. 

Request Type - Sig

Worker - Synn

Border - dotted 

Stock - 



Effects - whatever you feel is best


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [197]
Toroxus - Synn [198]
Godaime Hokage - Synn [198]
lathia - Synn [198]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [198]


​


----------



## Fay (Sep 29, 2011)

Request :33:

- A set please (the sig not as big as senior size though, smaller is more elegant)
- Stock: 
- If you're doing effects, please do something that accentuates the peace, happiness and inspiration.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, Synn I would like to request yet again! 

Request: Avy
Stock: 
Worker: Synn
Border: semi-round
Effects: make it aggressive and bad-ass.


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2011)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [197]
Toroxus - Synn [198]
Godaime Hokage - Synn [198]
lathia - Synn [198]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [198]
Wheeler - Synn [198]


​


----------



## Fay (Sep 30, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_



So pretty and gorgeous! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Synn (Sep 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Godaime Hokage_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _lathia_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Wheeler_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Maerala (Sep 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Godaime Hokage_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
 It's _beautiful_! Thank you so much!


----------



## Synn (Sep 30, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> It's _beautiful_! Thank you so much!



Glad you like it :33


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 30, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* -
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - It's entirely up to you, I don't mind at all!
*Effects* - Whatever looks good.
*Text* - Preferably none, though if the application of text looks good on the picture I don't mind. 
*Additional Info* - None.​


----------



## Synn (Sep 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [197]
Toroxus - Synn [198]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [198]
Godaime Tsunade - Synn [199]


​


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2011)

Requesting animated avatar

Stock- 
Size:160x64
Border-Thin black border

I need it of the middle with their faces and hands, the girl who is upside to have her eyes glowing red on and off.

Size needs to be 48.8 KB or smaller.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Sep 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [197]
Toroxus - Synn [198]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [198]
Godaime Tsunade - Synn [199]
Sephiroth - rice [199]


​


----------



## lathia (Sep 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _lathia_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Synn!


----------



## Brie (Sep 30, 2011)

Request Type - Collage signature and regular avatar.

Worker - Anyone who'd like to take this request up. 

Stock for signature - [I'd like a collage with these three images, please. ]


*Spoiler*: __ 











Stock for avatar -



Size - Junior.

Border - Whatever suits.
Effects - Whatever suits. Though, I want it to have an old Japan feel, if you get what I mean.


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2011)

​


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2011)

rice said:


> ​



Looks awesome.

You forgot the thin black border though, could I get that added please? :33


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2011)

sorry, here you go:


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [197]
Toroxus - Synn [198]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [198]
Godaime Tsunade - Synn [199]
Brie - rice [199]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _GunX2_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Godaime Tsunade_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Toroxus - Synn [198]
Brie - rice [199]


​


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 1, 2011)

Amazing Synn! 

I need to spread more rep before I can give you anymore though.


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Amazing Synn!
> 
> I need to spread more rep before I can give you anymore though.



Glad you like


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Amazing!!!!!!!!

Marry me.


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Amazing!!!!!!!!
> 
> Marry me.



I tried to find a coloured version of that panel for your avy, but couldn't find any...  I'll keep looking for one and redo it when I do, if you want. :3


----------



## G (Oct 1, 2011)

Set
senior size
stock


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Toroxus - Synn [198]
Brie - rice [199]
G - Synn [199]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _G_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 1, 2011)

Marvellous.....simply marvellous.


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Marvellous.....simply marvellous.



Glad you like it :33


----------



## G (Oct 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _G_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.
Just wow.
I don't know do i like it or not.


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

G said:


> Wow.
> Just wow.
> I don't know do i like it or not.



What the fuck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





 I simply love coming to your shop Synn it's awesome.


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> I simply love coming to your shop Synn it's awesome.



Glad you like it


----------



## G (Oct 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> What the fuck is that supposed to mean?



No you're getting the wrong idea
It's a great set.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 1, 2011)

Synn!

Work you magic on this set!


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Synn!
> 
> Work you magic on this set!



Yet another horrible stock, but I'll see what I can do. :<

*Housekeeping*

Toroxus - Synn [198]
Brie - rice [199]
ThePseudo - Synn [200]


​


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 1, 2011)

Forget it then.:33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2011)

Can I get this to be resized to fit NF sig rules. Not sure how small you'd have to make it. A black and white border would be nice too.:33


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Synn!
> 
> Work you magic on this set!



If it'd be Synn happy, I can clean this image for you


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Forget it then.:33



I'll give it a shot, don't worry. :3 That's what I do anyway. lol



Toroxus said:


> If it'd be Synn happy, I can clean this image for you



No, it's fine. Thanks :]


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mura_ 




​


*Just rep*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 1, 2011)

^It says 5.0 MB...the size didn't get smaller...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ^It says 5.0 MB...the size didn't get smaller...



Yeah....can I really use it as sig material then?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah....can I really use it as sig material then?



No. Since the pics in sig space must be below 1MB.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2011)

Well then, all I can do is wait for synn to resize it....if you don't mind that is.


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well then, all I can do is wait for synn to resize it....if you don't mind that is.



Resizing is not the problem. That gif has over 90 frames, which means I'll have to cut more than half of them to get it down to 1MB...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> Resizing is not the problem. That gif has over 90 frames, which means I'll have to cut more than half of them to get it down to 1MB...



I see....well if you can do that for me then I don't mind.


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> I see....well if you can do that for me then I don't mind.



Doing this tomorrow, then.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2011)

rice said:


> sorry, here you go:



Thanks    .


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 1, 2011)

*Request Type:* Signature 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 550x500 or 550x400
*Text:* None


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 1, 2011)

Requesting a set from this 

Avi needs to be 150 x 150 not a senior yet 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ana (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Synn 
this is my first request here so bare with me 
Request Type - set 
Worker - Synn 
Stock - 
Size - Junior 
text - Ana x Nagato in fancy cursive 
the rest is up to you but just don't add pink to it 
Surprise me


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Toroxus - Synn [198]
Brie - rice [199]
ThePseudo - Synn [200]
Ryuji Yamazaki - rice [201]
Zoan Marco - Synn [201]
Shadowstring98 - Synn [201]


​


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Brie_ 








​


----------



## Brie (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah, awesome! 

But can I get a thick border on both? 
And have the sig a bit bigger?


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2011)

sorry, here you go:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Toroxus_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Mura_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

ThePseudo - Synn [200]
Ryuji Yamazaki - rice [201]
Shadowstring98 - Synn [201]


​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Oct 2, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 

*Avatar* 
*Signature*
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : Make 1 with no border and another one with the border you see fit _*Signature*_ : Your choice.
*Effects* - Avoid pink also the scanlines is a must, And now that I have discovered the awesomeness of the glowing effect, I would very much like to add it on Itachi's eyes on the signature only.
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil".
*Additional Info* - Just take your time and make it cool please .
Also just test the glowing effect on the Avatar too, If you think it's horrible don't make it.


----------



## Brie (Oct 2, 2011)

rice said:


> sorry, here you go:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks ever so much! 

Will rep and cred soon!


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Shadowstring98 - Synn [201]
Necessary Evil - Synn [201]


​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Toroxus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME!! Thanks so much


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> AWESOME!! Thanks so much



Glad you like it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Toroxus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you did there.

 Thank you very much, appreciate it.


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Thank you very much, appreciate it.



That's the best I could do to get it down to 1MB.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 2, 2011)

Worker- Synn

Avatar
Stock- 
size - Senior 
Border-Dotted
Effects- Up to you 

Avatar
Stock -
Border- Dotted
Effects- Up to you (Not too bright)

Sig
Stock- 
Do whatever

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Shadowstring98 - Synn [201]
Necessary Evil - Synn [201]
Santoryu - Synn [201]


​


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Toroxus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two things 
1. Because of the background color (which I like) it's really difficult to actually see the details of his face and eyes. And it's almost impossible to see his mouth, apart from those two lone pixels on the left. But don't go overboard to the extent that it doesn't blend in or something. The primary problem is his mouth, followed by his nose.

2. In the 65x65 picture, I think it would be better if his head filled up more of the frame, because I have to squint on my 1920x1080 monitor just to see his mouth and nose. I think the ears need to be sacrificed. 

Let me know what you think of my suggestions


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Two things
> 1. Because of the background color (which I like) it's really difficult to actually see the details of his face and eyes. And it's almost impossible to see his mouth, apart from those two lone pixels on the left. But don't go overboard to the extent that it doesn't blend in or something. The primary problem is his mouth, followed by his nose.
> 
> 2. In the 65x65 picture, I think it would be better if his head filled up more of the frame, because I have to squint on my 1920x1080 monitor just to see his mouth and nose. I think the ears need to be sacrificed.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 Will you bear my children?


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great  Thank you.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 2, 2011)

Requesting a set. 

Sig - 
Worker - rice
Is it possible you can something like this? 
in terms of effects ^^

if the first stock is too LQ heres an alternate - 

and a gif avatar


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 2, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - 150x150 for avi, 490x270 for sig
Border - Semi-rounded
Effects - up to you, make it look awesome! :33
Text - The Legend.
Additional Info - none

Please & thank you! I love your work! <3 :33


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 2, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_



its beautiful. thank you!


----------



## Necessary Evil (Oct 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot _Synn_ !!! It's Awesome, .

Will rep as soon as I get my rep power back though.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 3, 2011)

Request Type - Sig

Worker - Synn

Border - Dotted

Stock  





Effects - Whatever you feel is best.


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Shadowstring98 - Synn [201]
Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [202]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [202]


​


----------



## Greed (Oct 3, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - , 
Size - Senior
Border - Semi-Rounded
Effects - Your preference  
Text - None
Additional Info - None, VM me when its finished


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2011)

Kokujo Tengen said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock - ,
> Size - Senior
> ...



Link for ava stock doesn't work.


----------



## Greed (Oct 3, 2011)

Should work now


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2011)

Kokujo Tengen said:


> Should work now



Thank you             .


----------



## hellohi (Oct 3, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Whatever you see fit.
Effects - Whatever you see fit.
Text - none
Additional Info - Really love this picture and would love to see your work incorporated into it!


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Shadowstring98 - Synn [201]
Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [202]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [202]
Kokujo Tengen - Synn [202]
hellohi - Synn [202]


​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)

Requesting a set from Synn.

Avatar:  (Both the guy and the dog in one)

Signature: 

Your choice for effects and borders. No text.


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Oct 3, 2011)

Requesting a set

stock - 

border - dotted

size for Ava - 125x125, 150x150, 150x200, 125x200


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Shadowstring98 - Synn [201]
Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [202]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [202]
Kokujo Tengen - Synn [202]
hellohi - Synn [202]
Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [202]
~Dr.Pyro~ - Synn [202]

*NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL I'M DONE WITH SOME OF THESE!*
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shadowstring98_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, those are sooo epic!!! <3 :33

I really like them, thanks very much ;D

Lovin' those effects! =D

I'm 24'd, so I'll be sure to rep you after that. I shall remember. If I by some chance, I forget, drop me a VM to remind me. xD


----------



## Ana (Oct 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shadowstring98_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I LOVE YOU!!! pek
your the best ever!!!!!!


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

Shadowstring98 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you like it so much


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _hellohi_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _~Dr.Pyro~_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [202]
Kokujo Tengen - Synn [202]


​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 4, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Request Type - Sig
> 
> Worker - Synn
> 
> ...



Glad you didn't do mine yet, I forgot I wanted text to say The Misguided Angel of Death.


----------



## hellohi (Oct 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _hellohi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's amazing, Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Glad you didn't do mine yet, I forgot I wanted text to say The Misguided Angel of Death.



Got it.



hellohi said:


> It's amazing, Thank you!



Glad you like it :]


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 4, 2011)

Le set time! (for my Davie)

Stock: Avy: 
Sig: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: just...hot. And sexy.

Merci!


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

Senior Set Please

Effects/Borders Creators Choice

Text: Do you fear power?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

David .........BRITTANA IS ON 

ummm set 




small sig 

on sig "Don't hide your beauty Santana because I love you more than anything"

Britt Britt ava 150x200

dotted white borders


----------



## Rosie (Oct 4, 2011)

Set request my love

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Have fun with it, but not too much fun 
If you can get rid of the text in the background, I would love to have the text: The Allies
If you can't get rid of the background text then leave it and don't add anything else in.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [202]
Kokujo Tengen - Synn [202]
Desert Butterfly - Synn [203]
Legend - Synn [203]
Kagura - Synn [203]
Rosie - Synn [203]


​


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 5, 2011)

Type - Signature
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - semi rounded.
Effects - matching the vibrancy of my avatar if possible. Your choice of effects
Text - no text

Edit: Sorry about the sig thing!


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

^ Turn your sig off when posting here, then I might consider doing it.


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kokujo Tengen_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Legend_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Xenonofied_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Xenonofied_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, absolutely love it! pek

Thank you 

Must spread some rep before repping you again.


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [202]
Kagura - Synn [203]
Rosie - Synn [203]


​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn, you've gotten even faster O__O and I came
Thanks honey!​


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Oct 5, 2011)

*~REQUEST*


*~set
~senior avatar
~sig as big as possible
~text:* *"The STARGOD"*

*Everything else is the worker's choice. Thx in advance! ^_^*


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [202]
Kagura - Synn [203]
Rosie - Synn [203]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [203]


​


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 5, 2011)

Request Type - Avatar animated
Worker - Synn

Size - Senior
Border - solid black border


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [202]
Kagura - Synn [203]
Rosie - Synn [203]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [203]
Lucrecia - Synn [203]


​


----------



## Greed (Oct 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kokujo Tengen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. Repped​


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Oct 5, 2011)

-Request- Set 
-Stock -http://ns223506.ovh.net/manga-anime/1fa2696cd1e07d23e9b682d43b41950e/wallpaper-100848.jpg
-Size=> sig:400*200,avatar:125*125
- Border- dotted
- Effects- it's up to you.


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

Darking Rayleigh said:


> -Request- Set
> -Stock -http://i.imgur.com/LF8rR.png
> -Size=> sig:400*200,avatar:100*100
> - Border- dotted
> ...



You can't be serious.  That stock is the worst I've seen this week!


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Oct 5, 2011)

I know,but do what you can


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

Darking Rayleigh said:


> I know,but do what you can



I'm sorry, but no. I really can't work with something like that.


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok,i've changed it.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Oct 5, 2011)

*Sorry Synn I searched but couldn't find a better stock for my request. Can you work with what I gave you? If not then I'll look for a new picture altogether.*


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

*Announcement*

Due to the OVERWHELMING amount of terrible stocks I have received this week,
I decided to make a post about it and help you guys recognize a good and a bad stock.

Please, take the time to . Thank you.
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

Darking Rayleigh said:


> Ok,i've changed it.



Much better. :3



Sajin Komamura said:


> *Sorry Synn I searched but couldn't find a better stock for my request. Can you work with what I gave you? If not then I'll look for a new picture altogether.*



I'd rather have you provide a new stock altogether.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello, Synn. :33

*Type: *set
*Size:* senior
*Stock:* *( the stock is huge! )*
*Additional info:* ava of the boy with white stripes in hair. 
And can you make the same boy and the girl stand out more than the others? :33 
​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





you fucking do Brittana JUSTICE


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Oct 5, 2011)

*I see. I couldn't find another picture of that character that I liked so I guess I'm gonna have to cancel my request if it's beyond working with. 

Sorry, I have sent ya rep anyways for taking up your time. Thank you anyways, Synn! *


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Rosie - Synn [203]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [203]
Lucrecia - Synn [203]
Darking Rayleigh - Synn [204]
Tsukuyo - Synn [204]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2011)

Sajin Komamura said:


> *I see. I couldn't find another picture of that character that I liked so I guess I'm gonna have to cancel my request if it's beyond working with.
> 
> Sorry, I have sent ya rep anyways for taking up your time. Thank you anyways, Synn! *



Eh, I'll give it a try anyway.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Oct 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O_O! epic....ill be back very soon.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Legend_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Synn


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 5, 2011)

If you find my requested stock unsuitable I can choose a different image; I just felt like a new set. 

Request Type- Set
Stock - 
- Border- Your choice.
- Effects- Your choice.

You can make whatever changes to the image you wish, but can you make sure it is NF signature-size appropriate?  I had to alter the last set I got from a shop and it made me sad because it was so pretty as it was.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 5, 2011)

Ava: 

Just do whatever.

Sig:

Just make it transparent and resize and stuff.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 6, 2011)

David, I have a request 

Stock [] | []
Could I have something similar to hellohi's , no pink too. No borders thanks.


----------



## Synn (Oct 6, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Rosie - Synn [203]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [203]
Lucrecia - Synn [203]
Darking Rayleigh - Synn [204]
Tsukuyo - Synn [204]
Gaawa-chan - Synn [205]
Koroshi - Synn [205]
Aggressor - Synn [205]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Will do the rest later. Still not accepting new requests!*
​


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. Will rep and cred


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Rosie - Synn [203]
Sajin Komamura - Synn [203]
Darking Rayleigh - Synn [204]
Tsukuyo - Synn [204]
Gaawa-chan - Synn [205]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

M@F said:


> Hi again :]
> I need you to iconize this for me pls (150 x200) get rid of all the text and do your magic.
> 
> 
> thanks!



Two things:

I am not accepting requests atm;
You need at least 50 posts to request.
Sorry!


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Darking Rayleigh_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Gaawa-chan_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Tsukuyo - Synn [204]

*You may request~*
​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 9, 2011)

set Dave



on it Dirty little freaks

dotted with white borders


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Tsukuyo - Synn [204]
Kagura - Synn [205]


​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 9, 2011)

DAVY i edit my request


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> DAVY i edit my request



Okay, will do  .


----------



## Z (Oct 9, 2011)

Request for Synn.

*Border Type -* Whatever 
*Senior sized set -*


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Tsukuyo - Synn [204]
Kagura - Synn [205]
Z - Synn [205]


​


----------



## Federer (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Dave, I was wondering whether you can make a similar set like the one I have now with the following stock.


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Tsukuyo - Synn [204]
Kagura - Synn [205]
Z - Synn [205]
Federer - Synn [205]


​


----------



## Rosie (Oct 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sweetie, sorry about being so late with the reply. 

I don't really have a preference for the avie but I guess you can give me one of the guy in the middle and the guy on the right of him.

Thanks :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Hey Sweetie, sorry about being so late with the reply.
> 
> I don't really have a preference for the avie but I guess you can give me one of the guy in the middle and the guy on the right of him.
> 
> Thanks :33


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Synn

I would like to request a Shikamaru Set 

I have no specific idea of how it should look like, except that I'd like you to round-off both the Ava and Sig+they have to have the right size so i dont violate any rules.And the rest, just surprise me 

If you find these pics not suitable tell me pls

You can find them here --><--
 If it's somehow possible and it fits into your ideas, maybe you could add the line:

"Born as a genius...living in laziness" 

In whatever way you like.

Would be great! Thx in advance!


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Tsukuyo - Synn [204]
Kagura - Synn [205]
Z - Synn [205]
Federer - Synn [205]
Shikamaru Nara - Synn [206]


​


----------



## Rosie (Oct 9, 2011)

Synn said:


>


I love it. Thanks sweetie


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

Rosie said:


> I love it. Thanks sweetie



You're welcome, baby


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Oct 9, 2011)

Request Type - Profile picture
Worker - Whomever
Stock - 
Size - Whatever
Border - None
Effects - Nothing too colorful
Text - Nothing
Additional Info - Do what you want, other than the things mentioned above

______________________________________


Request Type - Signature
Worker - Whomever
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Semi-rounded
Effects - Nothing too colorful
Text - "At the time of the syzygy, one will face the void" color is up to you
Additional Info - Do what you want, other than the things mentioned above


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

Why do all these horrible stocks keep coming at me? 

Seriously guys, please  before choosing a stock and posting your request. D:


----------



## Billie (Oct 9, 2011)

Type: SET
Stock: 
Size: Ava [150x200] & Sigi [400x300]
Border: NoNe
Effects: you hav free choice. ;D


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Oct 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> Why do all these horrible stocks keep coming at me?
> 
> Seriously guys, please  before choosing a stock and posting your request. D:



I apologize, I thought at least the first was decent.


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2011)

Joo said:


> Type: SET
> Stock:
> Size: Ava [150x200] & Sigi [400x300]
> Border: NoNe
> Effects: you hav free choice. ;D



Turn off your signature, please.



HighLevelPlayer said:


> I apologize I thought at least the first was decent.



Not really, no. :/


----------



## Narsha (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, can you make gifs?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 9, 2011)

Type: set
Stock: 
avatar: junior

everything else just surprise me 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rice (Oct 10, 2011)

Narsha said:


> Hi, can you make gifs?



yes i do im better than everyone out there, even obama preferred me over others.


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Tsukuyo - Synn [204]
Kagura - Synn [205]
Z - Synn [205]
Federer - Synn [205]
Shikamaru Nara - Synn [206]
Joo - Synn [206]
Zoan Marco - Synn [206]


​


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2011)

Set request for David 
I need two avas and one sig.
,  and .

Sig not too big please. Everything else is up to you. Take your time and thanks <3


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Federer_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 10, 2011)

MARRY MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Narsha (Oct 10, 2011)

I would like a set please 

Stock:

Size - Junior


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Shikamaru Nara - Synn [206]
Zoan Marco - Synn [206]
Selva - Synn [206]
Narsha - Synn [206]


​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AWWWWWWW. 

This is so much better than I expected. 
Manga stocks are kinda tricky, but you dealt with it wonderfully ~


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Selva_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Shikamaru Nara - Synn [206]
Narsha - Synn [206]


​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks so much


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Awesome, thanks so much



Glad you like it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 10, 2011)

Can I get this to be resized to 150x150?


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

Mura said:


> Can I get this to be resized to 150x150?




*Just rep*​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Just rep*​



That was fast, thanks.

Edit: Damn, says I gotta spread before giving it to you again.


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

Mura said:


> That was fast, thanks.
> 
> Edit: Damn, says I gotta spread before giving it to you again.



It's okay, take your time. Just don't forget, please! :33


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Selva_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How... when...  I LOVE IT DAVID OMG 
I'll wear tomorrow cause I want to keep nardo's ava today since it's his birthday XD
and I need to spread too  I'll rep as soon as I can >.<


----------



## Sunako (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Synn, can you make a set with this stock? :33

 **


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Shikamaru Nara - Synn [206]
Narsha - Synn [206]
Sunako - Synn [207]


​


----------



## Vice (Oct 10, 2011)

Synn, totally weird request here...

Basically I want to take Zabuza and Kisame from these two images (warning, extremely large), combine them into one image, slap a background to it and add some effects.





I want to have Kisame standing there, with Zabuza knelt down to his left. Can it be done?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 10, 2011)

Avatar: 150 x 150/ 150 x 200
Signature: Senior sized
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Get rid of the webaddress in the picture, but everything else is fine. Make it bright and pretty.


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Shikamaru Nara - Synn [206]
Narsha - Synn [206]
Sunako - Synn [207]
Vice - Synn [207]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [207]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shikamaru Nara_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Oct 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shikamaru Nara_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats epic! Thanks so much!


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Damn thats epic! Thanks so much!



You're very welcome


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Narsha_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Narsha (Oct 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Narsha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! This is amazing!


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Sunako - Synn [207]
Vice - Synn [207]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [207]


​


Narsha said:


> Thank you so much! This is amazing!



Glad you like it


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Vice (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry for another post, I'd like to use it as a sig here, Synn. If you can make that senior-sized, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY FREAKING BANANA THIS IS AMAZING!


----------



## Synn (Oct 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [207]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [207]


​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello 

Request: set
Worker: Synn
Size: junior
Borders: up to you
Effects: something simple
Stock: 

Thanks you


----------



## Synn (Oct 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [207]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [207]
Reiki - Synn [208]


​


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 11, 2011)

I come with a gif request.

I would like these gifs made into senior avatars please?

I don't know where they came from, but I stumbled upon them in a fanclub.

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

davy i just rep you 

set 

stocks





dotted white borders

ava when they hug

on it have "I want to be with YOU Brittany
                I love you more then ANYONE in this world Santana


----------



## Synn (Oct 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [207]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [207]
Reiki - Synn [208]
Nesha - Synn [208]
Kagura - Synn [208]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 11, 2011)

Sexay Synn, senior set request please. :3


 - I don't have a preference for either the black/white or colored one - whichever works best for you.

Effects are up to you.

*If you can't view pixiv pics, I can rehost them. :33

Thankiessss.


----------



## Synn (Oct 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [207]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [207]
Reiki - Synn [208]
Kagura - Synn [208]
blue♥ - Synn [208]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, much appreciated :33


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nesha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pek

Thank you very much!


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 11, 2011)

Avatar

Stock: 
Size: senior
borders: dotted
effects: up to you

Sig 
Stock:
borders: dotted
effects: give it a dark/evil feeling please (if that makes sense lol)
Extra details: (if possible, please remove the guy on the right.)


----------



## Synn (Oct 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [207]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [207]
Reiki - Synn [208]
Kagura - Synn [208]
blue♥ - Synn [208]
Santoryu - Synn [208]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 13, 2011)

rice said:


> ​



Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [207]
Kagura - Synn [208]
blue♥ - Synn [208]
Santoryu - Synn [208]

*Still not accepting new requests!*
​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> ...



FFFFFFFFF,it looks awesome  Thank you so much


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2011)

Reiki said:


> FFFFFFFFF,it looks awesome  Thank you so much



Glad you like it


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

^


Synn said:


> *Housekeeping*
> 
> Vice - Synn [207]
> Kagura - Synn [208]
> ...




TP


----------



## Synn (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll get some of these done tonight, so you guys can start requesting again. :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 14, 2011)

Joo said:


> Type: 3x Ava
> Stock:  /  (only spike)/
> Avatar: 150 x 150
> Borders: none
> Effects: Free choice



I am not accepting requests atm.


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vice_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _blue♥_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

None! You may request.


​


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 15, 2011)

Set Request Synn.



I want the Ava to focus on Luffy or Zorro


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

ThePseudo - Synn [209]


​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks epic 

Would you mind making a small adjustment please? If you don't mind, please remove the white stuff on the bottom right of the avatar. I should have said that at the start, sorry about that.


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Looks epic
> 
> Would you mind making a small adjustment please? If you don't mind, please remove the white stuff on the bottom right of the avatar. I should have said that at the start, sorry about that.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks 

Great work       .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I gave you my thoughts though VM  but i do like it


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> I gave you my thoughts though VM  but i do like it




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _blue♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankiesssssss.


----------



## Vice (Oct 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is awesome, thank you.

I gotta spread though.


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 15, 2011)

_Synn it's been so looo~ng.
I want set.

Avy: 125x125 & 150x150
Effects: make it look good.:ho (not something bright) 
Border: it's up to u. 
_


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> _Synn it's been so looo~ng.
> I want set.
> 
> Avy: 125x125 & 150x150
> ...



Link isn't working


----------



## Vice (Oct 15, 2011)

Synn, I repped you for the wrong post, but I got you. And again, thank you for the sig. You did an awesome job.


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> Link isn't working


 
this?


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> this?



It works. Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thanks :33

will wear soon...i need to finish my requests then will wear


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 15, 2011)

Worker: Synn
Size: For sig bigger for avy like my current one's size.
Borders: Do somethig awesome.
Effects: Up to you, just something cool.
Also, make a text saying: Kazekage Gaara in any place, with a nice letters.

 Use this for the sig.


 Use this for the avy. Thanks Synn!


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Request: set
> Worker: Synn
> Size: For sig bigger for avy like my current one's size.
> Borders: Do somethig awesome.
> ...



Signature off first, please. Also, can you find a better version of that coloured panel? This one is heavily blurred.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 15, 2011)

This better?


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> This better?



No, but I'll try to find one. Thanks :3


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> No, but I'll try to find one. Thanks :3


 lol


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kazekage Gaara_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Mio (Oct 15, 2011)

Trans of this please


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

Mio said:


> Trans of this please



Link doesn't work


----------



## Mio (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmm, that's weird... I uploaded it on a different site



Should work now


----------



## Billie (Oct 15, 2011)

Type: 3x Ava
Stock:  /  (only spike)/ 
Avatar: 150 x 150
Borders: none
Effects: Free choice


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

RockpiRate - Synn [209]
Mio - Synn [210]
Joo - Synn [210]


​


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a very holy divine request.. Almighty Lord Madara has chosen you to be His disciple in the making (temporarily) 

Request: *Senior Set*

Avatar: 

Details: Just include the most of his face (right panel) as possible, and make it as spazzy as possible, please 

Sig: 

Details: Again, just do your magic touch and make it as visually appealing as possible.

Thank you greatly! Lord Madara Sama-gami shall be pleased with the final result


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

^ How about you edit your post and turn off your sig? Then we'll talk.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2011)

My goodness, turning off sigs every post proves rather annoying 

My apologies for such rude behaviour, I hope we can start on good terms  Please do not hold this against me, great comrade


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

RockpiRate - Synn [209]
Mio - Synn [210]
Joo - Synn [210]
Aeion - Synn [210]


​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 15, 2011)

Four days have passed....right? 

Just simple senior avatar requests:
Stock: 
Border: one rounded, one no border;
Text: Hoshii Miki and below the kanji: 星井美希

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

RockpiRate - Synn [209]
Mio - Synn [210]
Joo - Synn [210]
Aeion - Synn [210]
Tsukuyo - Synn [210]


​


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 15, 2011)

The shop was open and i missed being the first one. 

Sig request please.

Senior Size



Design it however you want. Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

RockpiRate - Synn [209]
Mio - Synn [210]
Joo - Synn [210]
Aeion - Synn [210]
Tsukuyo - Synn [210]
GunX2 - Synn [210]


​


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 15, 2011)

Request, Synn.

A senior sized set from .

Include a 150x200 avatar too, please.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 15, 2011)

*Request*

Request Type - Signature
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - semi rounded
Effects - Can you make it cool and calm colors?
Text - make it say "Michael Ian Black" 
Additional Info - Can you put the text on the left side of the man.


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Mio - Synn [210]
Joo - Synn [210]
Aeion - Synn [210]
Tsukuyo - Synn [210]
GunX2 - Synn [210]
Basilikos - Synn [210]


​


Wheeler said:


> Request Type - Signature
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> ...



I'm sorry, but I'll have to turn this one down. The stock is terrible. :<


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker* - Any.
*Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior.
*Border* -  Any.
*Effects* - None.
*Text* - None.
*Additional Info* - None​


----------



## Synn (Oct 16, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Mio - Synn [210]
Joo - Synn [210]
Aeion - Synn [210]
Tsukuyo - Synn [210]
GunX2 - Synn [210]
Basilikos - Synn [211]
Cubey - rice [211]


​


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks AWESOME Synn. Exactly what i want pek
Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Oct 16, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> looks AWESOME Synn. Exactly what i want pek
> Thanks.



Glad you like it :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo _ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I asked for two avas, but this is just amazing.  
Thanks so much!


----------



## Billie (Oct 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Joo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Synn.


----------



## Synn (Oct 16, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> I asked for two avas, but this is just amazing.
> Thanks so much!



Oh, it was an ava request? My bad


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> Oh, it was an ava request? My bad



But it's alright, I love it just the way it is.


----------



## Synn (Oct 16, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Mio - Synn [210]
GunX2 - Synn [210]
Basilikos - Synn [211]
Cubey - rice [211]


​


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Housekeeping*
> 
> Mio - Synn [210]
> Joo - Synn [210]
> ...



 That's Okay. Can I find a better stock for you. If, it's okay with you Synn.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2011)

_Set request please..._

Stock: 
Avy: 150x200
Borders/Effects: No preferences. I leave it in your capable hands. 
Text: Happy Halloween 
Additional Info: I'd like one sig with the above text, and one without please. If not then just exclude the text.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you still up for requests?

If so, here!

Stock: 
Avy: 150x150. On the boy with the mexican hat
Borders/effects: Whatever fits.
Text: none

Thanks~


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 17, 2011)

If you're taking requests, I would like a set out of this please.  

*Sig:* 

^ Please delete the text if possible.

*Avatar: * 

First time requesting at your shop.  I really like the work you've done until now, do anything you want to it.  No special request except for red borders if possible.


----------



## Synn (Oct 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Mio - Synn [210]
GunX2 - Synn [210]
Basilikos - Synn [211]
Cubey - rice [211]
StrawHat4Life - Synn [211]
Milkshake - Synn [211]
Azure-storm - Synn [211]


​


Wheeler said:


> That's Okay. Can I find a better stock for you. If, it's okay with you Synn.



If you can find a better stock, sure.


----------



## Synn (Oct 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mio_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## rice (Oct 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cubey_


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cubey_



OMG IT'S JUST WHAT I WANTED THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Synn (Oct 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [210]
Basilikos - Synn [211]
StrawHat4Life - Synn [211]
Milkshake - Synn [211]
Azure-storm - Synn [211]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 17, 2011)

Request:
Stock: 
Borders: Whichever fits best
Text for sig : Ragna=The=Bloodedge
Text: for Ava: Grim Reaper
Ava sizes: Junior, Senior, 125x250


----------



## Synn (Oct 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [210]
Milkshake - Synn [211]
Azure-storm - Synn [211]
Spartan1337 - Synn [211]


​


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basilikos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooohh, very nice. 

Thanks, Synn.​


----------



## Kimimaro-kun (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi.

I request a set with this pic:



Normal member size, please.

Text: *C'mere, Boy*

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 18, 2011)

profile pic of this please

1 with effects, 1 without.

no borders


----------



## Synn (Oct 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [210]
Milkshake - Synn [211]
Azure-storm - Synn [211]
Spartan1337 - Synn [212]
Kimimaro-kun - Synn [212]
Goova - Synn [212]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 18, 2011)

Sig request for rice


From 3:16 to 3:18 (when Britney is walking)

Please and thank you


----------



## rice (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_


----------



## Synn (Oct 18, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



You're the best, Eric!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

Looks awesome.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

Kimimaro-kun said:


> Hi.
> 
> I request a set with this pic:
> 
> ...



seriously 


Im doing yoursz as well (and almost done )


----------



## Synn (Oct 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> seriously
> 
> 
> Im doing yoursz as well (and almost done )



Thanks for letting me know, Ariel. :3

His/her request is cancelled, then.


----------



## Kimimaro-kun (Oct 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> seriously
> 
> 
> Im doing yoursz as well (and almost done )




You are? I thought you couldn't because you didn't answer me and felt like I was bothering you, sorry


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 18, 2011)

Rice makes good gifs.  

I know who to request gifs from next.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

Kimimaro-kun said:


> You are? I thought you couldn't because you didn't answer me and felt like I was bothering you, sorry



i did have that many equsts 

also i was sleeping 

and even if i don't respond immediately doesn't mean i was not working on it 

dont worry btw its done


----------



## Synn (Oct 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

GunX2 - Synn [210]
Milkshake - Synn [211]
Azure-storm - Synn [211]
Spartan1337 - Synn [212]
Goova - Synn [212]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agh, I wanted to drop my request (yet again), but as you could see I was banned..  May you put this in the giveaway section? 

And many thanks for the effort and willing to deal with a nuisance like me


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Agh, I wanted to drop my request (yet again), but as you could see I was banned..  May you put this in the giveaway section?
> 
> And many thanks for the effort and willing to deal with a nuisance like me



Since Aeion doesn't want it is it cool if I take it? It looks amazing 

Will rep and cred


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Since Aeion doesn't want it is it cool if I take it? It looks amazing
> 
> Will rep and cred



Sure, go ahead.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

That madara set is awesome.


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> That madara set is awesome.



Could've been better if the stock didn't suck balls.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dont you hate it when that happens?!


----------



## Vash (Oct 19, 2011)

Synn said:


> Sure, go ahead.



Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Soul (Oct 20, 2011)

*Request*

*Request Type *- Special Request. I need you to improve a banner for a KC Tournament Final Match.
*Worker *- Synn, if possible.
*Stock *- .
*Size *- Same size.
*Border *- None, unless you really think it would make a notable improvement (You see, most people in the KC don't like change).
*Effects *- This is entirely up to you. I like what you usually do with your sets, so that's why I am here.
*Text *- No change.
*Additional Info *- Not sure how you work, but perhaps you would like to make some suggestions (which effects would make it look better, things like that) before starting.

Also, I can't assure you that I will use it; I will, of course rep you for your time and effort. If I use it, credit shall be specified in the Opening Post of the match.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Synn is not taking any request at the moment.


----------



## Synn (Oct 20, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Synn is not taking any request at the moment.



This.

And sorry I'm taking so long with your requests, guys. I lack motivation and inspiration at the moment...


----------



## Synn (Oct 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 20, 2011)

Nothing too fancy; the stock is bad. ;__;


*Spoiler*: _GunX2_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea sorry about that. :\

But it looks great.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Milkshake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quality~

thank yoo bby <3


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Synn could you resize mine.
550 (Width) x 400 (Height). 

Photobucket keeps turning it off everytime i resize it.


----------



## Synn (Oct 20, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Synn could you resize mine.
> 550 (Width) x 400 (Height).
> 
> Photobucket keeps turning it off everytime i resize it.



The quality of the original stock sucks balls and you want me to increase the width and height?


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 20, 2011)

I dont know what to do....photobucket keeps taking it down. 

Make it smaller?...i dunno


----------



## Synn (Oct 20, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I dont know what to do....photobucket keeps taking it down.
> 
> Make it smaller?...i dunno



Photobucket is probably having problems with their servers, just like imgur...

Why don't you use the link I hosted the sig in? Imageftw works just fine.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 20, 2011)

It seems to be working now...thanks!


----------



## Soul (Oct 20, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Synn is not taking any request at the moment.



Oh?
That's a shame.


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Azure-storm - Synn [211]
Spartan1337 - Synn [212]
Goova - Synn [212]


​


----------



## Narsha (Oct 22, 2011)

Can I request?

I would like an avatar (junior size): a picture 2:49 from this video 


and a signature: a picture 2:47 from the same video

Is it possible? Thanks


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello. Requests are open now right? 
Request type: Set
Size: Junior + a senior avatar as well
Stock: 
Effects: make it sexy 
Border: Dotted
Please tell me if the stock is too much, i'll find a different one.
thank you very much!


----------



## Synn (Oct 23, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Azure-storm - Synn [211]
Spartan1337 - Synn [212]
Goova - Synn [212]
Narsha - rice [214]
Sanshouo - Synn [214]


​


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, I've got a request. 
Request type: Set

Size: 150x150 avatar (I can resize for junior myself), for the sig could you make it a little bit under 400px high.  

Stock: 

Effects: Something Feminine please, do whatever you think looks best 

Border: Semi Rounded

Text: Nico Robin

I understand if you are busy, I can wait all week if need be.


----------



## Synn (Oct 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Azure-storm_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 23, 2011)

Synn.  Thank you so much.  It looks awesome. 

I like that effect you used in the signature.


----------



## Synn (Oct 23, 2011)

Azure-storm said:


> Synn.  Thank you so much.  It looks awesome.
> 
> I like that effect you used in the signature.



Glad you like it


----------



## Maerala (Oct 23, 2011)

Request Type - Set, please! :33

Worker - Preferably Synn.

Stock - 

Size - Senior avatar (emphasis on her face), and the sig can be the same size as the other one you made for me, with the plant woman (my current one).

Border - Whatever you think would look best. 

Effects - Same as above.

Text - Can has _Banshee Queen_ on the sig?  Whatever font and size you think would look good.

Additional Info - Hmm... I think that's it.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 23, 2011)

Set request

Stock: 

Junior size.

Dotted border.

All the effects and other stuff up to you.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [212]
Goova - Synn [212]
Narsha - rice [214]
Sanshouo - Synn [214]
Xenofied - Synn [214]
Godaime Hokage - Synn [214]
Zoan Marco - Synn [214]


​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 24, 2011)

requesting synn for set



Size:senior size butt keep the sig small as possible
effect:up to you as long the theme has red color on it.
text:Guilty Crown

thx synn .


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [212]
Goova - Synn [212]
Narsha - rice [214]
Sanshouo - Synn [214]
Xenofied - Synn [214]
Godaime Hokage - Synn [214]
Zoan Marco - Synn [214]
ZanCrow - Synn [214]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Godaime Hokage_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [212]
Goova - Synn [212]
Narsha - rice [214]
Sanshouo - Synn [214]
Xenofied - Synn [214]
Zoan Marco - Synn [214]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## Maerala (Oct 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Godaime Hokage_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You've totally outdone yourself, if that was possible! It's beautiful! Thank you! pek


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> You've totally outdone yourself, if that was possible! It's beautiful! Thank you! pek



Glad you like it 

Also, sig off please.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 24, 2011)

Negligence in light of excitement.


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Goova - Synn [212]
Narsha - rice [214]
Sanshouo - Synn [214]
Xenofied - Synn [214]
Zoan Marco - Synn [214]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh never knew you would do mine first .i though i had to wait for a few days or so but thx synn .the set is gorgeous .

oh i had to spread rep first.


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Goova_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Narsha - rice [214]
Sanshouo - Synn [214]
Xenofied - Synn [214]
Zoan Marco - Synn [214]


​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 24, 2011)

Synn!

TYPE: SET;
SIZE: SENIOR;
STOCK: ;
TEXT: _the madness_ and somewhere below _stein/medusa_
EFFECTS: ANYTHING YOU WANT. <3​
Thank you in advance! pek


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Narsha - rice [214]
Sanshouo - Synn [214]
Xenofied - Synn [214]
Zoan Marco - Synn [214]
Tsukuyo - Synn [214]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sanshouo_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Xenonofied_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Narsha - rice [214]
Zoan Marco - Synn [214]
Tsukuyo - Synn [214]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks so much 

Will wear soon.


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Narsha - rice [214]


​


----------



## God (Oct 24, 2011)

(I warn you guys, my set might be a lot of work and a bit too choosy.. I'm sorry in advance)


*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker* - Any, just make it kick ass.
*Stock* - 


*Size* - Senior.
*Border* -  Any, but not a simple/average border. Make it flashy.
*Effects* - See Additional Info.
*Text* - "It Makes Them Disappear" in spooky (but not cheesy spooky) font.
*Additional Info* - I want a scary background with plenty of moody effects or whatever. On that, I want Michael Myers's stabbing pose (after removing the text on the stock ofc). Superimpose Jason onto this, kind of behind Myers, like.. ethereal kind of. Not solid. That should be the signature.

The avatar should be the picture of Freddy, but not the whole stock. Show his face and like one or two of his claws. Minor effects can go here, and the border should obviously match. That's relatively simple.​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat set is just...  Fucking BAUCE 

Well worth the wait.


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> (I warn you guys, my set might be a lot of work and a bit too choosy.. I'm sorry in advance)
> 
> 
> *Request Type* - Set.
> ...



The first two stocks are horrendous, but I'll see what I can do about it.


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Narsha - rice [214]
Cubey - Synn [215]


​


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey synn would it be too much trouble to add a bit of text on the side of my sig? "Angel of the Sea" or something along the lines of that would be fine.


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Hey synn would it be too much trouble to add a bit of text on the side of my sig? "Angel of the Sea" or something along the lines of that would be fine.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 24, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Xenonofied_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much! I love it 

Credited + Repped


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 24, 2011)

Synn!

TYPE: SET
SIZE: Junior
STOCK:
TEXT: None 
EFFECTS: make it look  
Additional Info: Could you make the sig as big as possible for a junior set.

Please and Thank You


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Signature off first.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 24, 2011)

Fixed, sorry


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Narsha - rice [214]
Cubey - Synn [215]
EpicBroFist - Synn [215]


​


----------



## Summers (Oct 24, 2011)

First time requesting here!

Request-sig

You choose everything else.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG OMG OMG 
This is so amazing and pretty
Thank you so much, Synn! pek


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Narsha - Synn [214]
Cubey - Synn [215]
EpicBroFist - Synn [215]
summers - Synn [215]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cubey_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## God (Oct 25, 2011)

UN FUCKING BELIEVABLE  thans a lot Synn


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

Anytime ;D              .


----------



## Sera (Oct 25, 2011)

This is for my second Halloween set. :33

*Senior sized set*
*Stock:* 

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

fff tell me if you're not doing any requests.

just an ava. no borders. 


 _I'm not sure this qualifies for HQ but _- []?
_*I'd just like a color enhancement, crop & rid of the black borders. You do great at those as far as I can tell. The colors are up to you at this point, except I'd like it a bit dark and vintage-like - if you've seen that certain style.
_
 
much thanks if you're available xoxo

*edit: *sharpened and crisp btw


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _summers_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Trinity_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Narsha_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Kushinα - Synn [216]


​


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

fff thank you  That was quite fast.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

set dave

make it spooky but smexy   



"The creatures of the nights come out to play "

dotted white borders


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kushinα - Synn [216]
Kagura - Synn [216]


​


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks amazing pek


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad you like :]


----------



## Narsha (Oct 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Narsha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you  Your sets are always amazing!
I need to spread and I will wear it soon.


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kushinα - Synn [216]


​


Narsha said:


> Thank you  Your sets are always amazing!
> I need to spread and I will wear it soon.



Glad you like it :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent will wear the 31st :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> excellent will wear the 31st :33



Glad you like Ariel (:

Don't forget to rep&credit when using~


----------



## Summers (Oct 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome man. Cant wait till 4 days is up. taking.


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi there =w=

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior, 1 senior) + sig
Stock: 
Ava: Centered on guy on the right please ~
Border: Dotted
Background + effects: Whatever you like, I don't mind <3

Thanks sweetie


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Hi there =w=
> 
> Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior, 1 senior) + sig
> Stock:
> ...



Link doesn't work


----------



## kyochi (Oct 25, 2011)

*Worker:* rice 
*Request:* (2) gif avatar(s) 
*Link:* 
*Time(s):* 
1:00 - 1:04 
1:04 - 1:08 
*Border(s):* none 


Please and thank you ~ 

EDIT: Is it too much to ask for versions that fit as profile pictures as well?


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kushinα - Synn [216]
rozzalina - Synn [217]
Kyochi - rice [217]


​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 25, 2011)

Worker -Synn
Request type- Avatar 
Stock - 
I'll leave everything else up to you.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 25, 2011)

Senior Sig Request



Do your magic, Synn.


----------



## rice (Oct 26, 2011)

​


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Worker -Synn
> Request type- Avatar
> Stock -
> I'll leave everything else up to you.



Link doesn't work



blue♥ said:


> Senior Sig Request
> 
> 
> 
> Do your magic, Synn.



I'll have to crop it, or you might get in trouble for wearing that. :3


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kushinα - Synn [216]
rozzalina - Synn [217]
Santoryu - Synn [217]
blue♥ - Synn [217]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sera (Oct 26, 2011)

It looks great! Thank you. 

I'll wear it on Halloween.


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> I'll have to crop it, or you might get in trouble for wearing that. :3



I realized that, but don't crop it too much. The curve of his lower back is just so .

But I have faith in you.


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> I realized that, but don't crop it too much. The curve of his lower back is just so .
> 
> But I have faith in you.



I'll post in the Staff Conference Room and ask if I can avoid cropping the stock. :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey I have a different type of request. Instead of providing stock, I was wondering if you could make me a set with Marco(one piece) with stock you consider good. The reason I ask this instead of providing stock is because it seems most of the set makers, make much better work when they have more freedom to work with, meaning they can pick what they think would be good for a set, instead of someone else, with not as good an eye for good set pictures. 

You don't have to, I was just wondering because I feel you'll make a better set if you choose the stock than if a provide a mediocre one for a set.


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Goova said:


> Hey I have a different type of request. Instead of providing stock, I was wondering if you could make me a set with Marco(one piece) with stock you consider good. The reason is ask this instead of providing stock is because it seems most of the set makers, make much better work when they have more freedom to work with, meaning they can pick what they think would be good for a set, instead of someone else, with not as good an eye for good set pictures.
> 
> You don't have to, I was just wondering because I feel you'll make a better set if you choose the stock than if a provide a mediocre one for a set.



Sure, will do. :33


----------



## Vash (Oct 26, 2011)

2 ava's please Synn 





Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 versions please? And dotted borders.

Any effects you want, thanks


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [217]
blue♥ - Synn [217]
Goova - Synn [217]
Saiyan - Synn [217]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Saiyan_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Vash (Oct 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saiyan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shiiiiiit that's fast 

Thanks man, look awesome


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

The Staff asked me to cover his crack, I'm sorry 


*Spoiler*: _blue♥_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [217]
Goova - Synn [217]


​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> Link doesn't work



Sorry about that, try now.


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Goova - Synn [217]


​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Thanks



No problem


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Goova_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok ok, I'm diggin the set. His face is damn ugly though 

I'll rep you when i'm not 24'd i guess and i just repped you for some giveaway av's so it might be a day or two.


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta darlin' ~  Will do :'3


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> The Staff asked me to cover his crack, I'm sorry
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _blue♥_
> ...



That's wonderful! 

Thanks~ Have to spread first. :3


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Goova said:


> Ok ok, I'm diggin the set. His face is damn ugly though
> 
> I'll rep you when i'm not 24'd i guess and i just repped you for some giveaway av's so it might be a day or two.





rozzalina said:


> Ta darlin' ~  Will do :'3





blue♥ said:


> That's wonderful!
> 
> Thanks~ Have to spread first. :3



Glad you guys like


----------



## Brie (Oct 26, 2011)

Request: Set

Avy stock:



Sig stock: 



Borders: Whatever fits

Effects: Whatever fits

Feel free to cut off the white and remove the words in the corner; I will credit the site in my signature.

I'd also like the colors to pretty much stay as they are.


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Brie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2011)

Type: Ava
Stock: 
Avatar: 150 x 200
Borders: none
Effects: Free choice


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

Dave 

i found this 



Set please

dotted white borders 

Ava on Santana and Britt 

on sig have "Let me be your hero Brittany"


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [218]


​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 27, 2011)

Just a set David, could I have rounded borders and all effects are up to you. Avatar on Mello please.


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH

will wear soon


----------



## VioNi (Oct 27, 2011)

Davie!  
Mind making me a set darling?  

Pic: 
Senior size
Border: whatever fits
Effects: Soft and pretty
Text: feel free to add some. 
Ava on Gaara or Hinata, doesn't matter.

Thanks bunches in advance. Will rep and cred you. :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Aggressor - Synn [218]
VioNi - Synn [219]


​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Border:Whatever fits this best
Effects: Whatever makes it look badass

Ava Request:
Stock: 
Text: Sawada Tsunayoshi
Sizes: Junior and Senior

Ava Request 2:
Stock: 
Sizes: Junior and Senior


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Aggressor - Synn [218]
VioNi - Synn [219]
Spartan1337 - Synn [219]


​


----------



## Hariti (Oct 27, 2011)

Set request
Size: Senior

Text:/
Effects and border:Whatever you think fits.
Thanks in advance.:33


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 27, 2011)

Avatar: 

sig: 

Junior size, dotted border, make the sig say "Happy Halloween"

Thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hariti_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Aggressor - Synn [218]
VioNi - Synn [219]
Spartan1337 - Synn [219]
Zoan Marco - Synn [219]


​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry for the sig 

Also when you make the dotted border can you leave some white space between it like in your avatar (but don't make the dots as thick as in your avatar).


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Sorry for the sig
> 
> Also when you make the dotted border can you leave some white space between it like in your avatar (but don't make the dots as thick as in your avatar).



My avatar has a dashed border. Is it a dashed border that you want?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 27, 2011)

Synn said:


> My avatar has a dashed border. Is it a dashed border that you want?



No not dashed 

Look at my avatar, the dots are right on the picture, make a little white space between the picture and the dots.


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> No not dashed
> 
> Look at my avatar, the dots are right on the picture, make a little white space between the picture and the dots.



Oh, okay. :33


----------



## Undead (Oct 27, 2011)

Synn, is there a chance I can make a request even though I'm sealed? I promise I'll remember to rep.  

I was hoping you could do some fancy effects with this stock. Don't add any borders to it though. Just want an avatar please.


----------



## Vei (Oct 27, 2011)

Set request for Synn. :33
Stock: 
Size: Senior

Thank you so much!


----------



## Brie (Oct 27, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! 

I lurve it. :33 Will rep and cred shortly.


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Aggressor - Synn [218]
VioNi - Synn [219]
Spartan1337 - Synn [219]
Zoan Marco - Synn [219]
Saru Goob - Synn [219]
Veirane - Synn [219]


​


----------



## Hariti (Oct 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hariti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks.
Gotta spread,will rep asap.​


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Saru Goob_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Veirane_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _VioNi_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Aggressor - Synn [218]
Spartan1337 - Synn [219]
Zoan Marco - Synn [219]


​


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Request for set, link below from now closed Kesley shop.


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Aggressor - Synn [218]
Spartan1337 - Synn [219]
Zoan Marco - Synn [219]
Sephiroth - Synn [220]


​


----------



## VioNi (Oct 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beautiful! Thanks so much!  
+Reps&Cred


----------



## Vei (Oct 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Veirane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I love it.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 28, 2011)

Got a request for you, Synn.

A senior sized set from , please.

I leave the effects and borders to you.

Take your time as needed.


----------



## Red Version (Oct 28, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Doesn't matter
*Stock-* 
*Size* - 150x200 please
*Border* - dotted
*Effects*- Uses the bottom panel
*Text* - N/A
*Additional Info* - Thank you.(:


----------



## fraj (Oct 29, 2011)

hey synn for your konan request, would you like the text as well or just konan and the papers is enough ?


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

frajosg said:


> hey synn for your konan request, would you like the text as well or just konan and the papers is enough ?



Remove the text, please. (:


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Red Version_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [219]
Zoan Marco - Synn [219]


​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perfect, thanks ​


----------



## Lmao (Oct 29, 2011)

Avatar request
Stock:
Size:150x200
Effects: Synn effects 

I'll be able to wear it Nov 1st,so by all means take your time


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lmao_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Oct 29, 2011)

Request Type - Signature(as a Gif if Possible if not then Regular Sig)
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - 680 x 135
Border - Dotted
Effects - Flash
Text - On the left of "Fast" and the "Furious" Have the word "ALL"
Additional Info -


----------



## Sera (Oct 29, 2011)

Transferring my request. Is it okay to request again? 

Could I have two avatars please? The first is of Serah (bottom right corner with the pink hair) and the second of Serah and Noel (he is the guy with the brown hair and blue eyes, right above Serah). 

Stock: 

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Yuuhi Kurenai - Synn [220]


​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome! Thanks


----------



## Markel (Oct 29, 2011)

_*Request type:*_ set (junior size)
_*Stock:*_ 
_*Border:*_ dotted
*Effects:* whatever you think fits the best. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 29, 2011)

Worker- Synn
Request type- Avatar
Stock- 
Borders- Dotted
Not too many effects

Request type- Sig
Stock- 
Remove the text please
I'll leave everything else up to you


----------



## Sera (Oct 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kushinα_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. :33 I'll rep you when it lets me.


----------



## Hero (Oct 29, 2011)

Avatar: 
Size: Senior
Border: None
Effects: I want my effects to be similar to the effects my current avy has but in your style of course. And can you make the red colors flash and extra sparkly like your one "bad bitch sig"?


----------



## Hero (Oct 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Synn's Signatures*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want gif effects like this on my avy.​


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Yuuhi Kurenai - Synn [220]
PyroLuster01 - Synn [220]
Santoryu - Synn [220]
Hero - Synn [221]


​


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I get some of the cleavage in the avatar please? :33


----------



## Markel (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> _*Request type:*_ set (junior size)
> _*Stock:*_
> _*Border:*_ dotted
> *Effects:* whatever you think fits the best.
> ...






Oh, I almost forgot. Ahh... I also want a 150x200 size of my avatar. So much thanks, Synn!


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 29, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - up to you
Text - "The White Demon", rest is up to you


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basilikos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great, man.

Thank you.

I'll definitely wear it once Halloween has ended.​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 29, 2011)

Avys please

150x200
150x150

Been awhile since I requested or posted


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Can I get some of the cleavage in the avatar please? :33



The tits, you mean?


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Yuuhi Kurenai - Synn [220]
PyroLuster01 - Synn [220]
Santoryu - Synn [220]
Hero - Synn [221]
FairyLaw - Synn [221]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [221]


​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 29, 2011)

Everybody is soooo backed up  !



Set please. Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Yuuhi Kurenai - Synn [220]
PyroLuster01 - Synn [220]
Santoryu - Synn [220]
Hero - Synn [221]
FairyLaw - Synn [221]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [221]
Goova - Synn [221]


​


----------



## Vash (Oct 29, 2011)

Ava request please Synn.



150x150 and 150x200 please.

Dotted borders and any effects you want.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Yuuhi Kurenai - Synn [220]
PyroLuster01 - Synn [220]
Santoryu - Synn [220]
Hero - Synn [221]
FairyLaw - Synn [221]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [221]
Goova - Synn [221]
Saiyan - Synn [221]


​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the awesome sig and avas.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 29, 2011)

Requesting a Halloween set! I know I'm late.
[sp][/sp]

Just make it vibrant, prettyful, and sexy!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> The tits, you mean?



Yes           .


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yes           .



I personally have no problem with it, but some people might be offended and it is bannable.


----------



## Summers (Oct 30, 2011)

Request-sig

You choose rest


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Yuuhi Kurenai - Synn [220]
PyroLuster01 - Synn [220]
Santoryu - Synn [220]
Hero - Synn [221]
FairyLaw - Synn [221]
^Vegeta^Two^ - Synn [221]
Goova - Synn [221]
Saiyan - Synn [221]
Nesha - Synn [221]
summers - Synn [221]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Yuuhi Kurenai_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Hero_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Saiyan_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Goova_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _summers_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

PyroLuster01 - Synn [220]
Santoryu - Synn [220]
FairyLaw - Synn [221]
Nesha - Synn [221]


​


----------



## Summers (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Goova_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Koshirae (Oct 30, 2011)

Request Type - Set, I dunno if the render is good enough for an avatar aswell if not do a sig only
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - up to you
Border - surprise me
Effects - surprise me
Text - Nico Robin


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> I personally have no problem with it, but some people might be offended and it is bannable.



Your avatar right now has about as much. 

No nipples can be shown(which it doesn't have), but everything else is cool.


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Your avatar right now has about as much.
> 
> No nipples can be shown(which it doesn't have), but everything else is cool.



Yeah, and I risk myself just for wearing it.

Mods asked me to cover , which is just about sensual as both my avatar and yours. But if that's what you really want, I shall fulfill your request.

Just give me a few minutes.


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Your avatar right now has about as much.
> 
> No nipples can be shown(which it doesn't have), but everything else is cool.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn said:


>



You're the best bro.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 30, 2011)

Is this good quality stock Synn?

If so, can I have this as a sig?


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Is this good quality stock Synn?
> 
> If so, can I have this as a sig?



Not really. 

Do you have a better one? If not, I'll give it a try anyway.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll see if I can find a better one.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock -  It's not too revealing, is it?
Size - Senior
Border - Dotted
Effects - Whatever fits.


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

PyroLuster01 - Synn [220]
Santoryu - Synn [220]
FairyLaw - Synn [221]
Nesha - Synn [221]
Koshirae - Synn [222]
Skywalker - Synn [222]


​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 30, 2011)

Just an avatar request.

stock 

junior size, dotted border.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Just an avatar request.
> 
> stock
> 
> ...



Link doesn't work


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yuuhi Kurenai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love you


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 30, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> How about now?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 30, 2011)

ugh wth just reuploaded now.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 30, 2011)

*TYPE:* set;
*SIZE:* senior;
*STOCK:* ;
*TEXT:* _I've got gigantic tits!_ ()
*EFFECTS:* anything blue, light blue and white.​
Thank you


----------



## Vicious (Oct 30, 2011)

Request Type - Gif
Size - Senior
Border - Whatever looks best
Stock - 

0:16 to 0:20 for the avatar and 0:46 to 0:54 for signature.

Thanks in advance~


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

PyroLuster01 - Synn [220]
Santoryu - Synn [220]
FairyLaw - Synn [221]
Nesha - Synn [221]
Koshirae - Synn [222]
Skywalker - Synn [222]
Zoan Marco - Synn [223]
Tsukuyo - Synn [223]
Vicious - rice [223]


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _FairyLaw_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

PyroLuster01 - Synn [220]
Nesha - Synn [221]
Koshirae - Synn [222]
Skywalker - Synn [222]
Tsukuyo - Synn [223]
Vicious - rice [223]

No more requests!
​


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24'd, will rep ASAP


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Thank you. Will wear soon.​


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Oct 30, 2011)

Rep! Thank you!


----------



## Vash (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saiyan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect! Thank you


----------



## Red Version (Oct 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME!!!


Thanks

Will rep asap


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long guys. :<

Will get some requests done tonight!


----------



## rice (Nov 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vicious_


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 3, 2011)

> Housekeeping
> 
> PyroLuster01 - Synn [220]
> Nesha - Synn [221]
> ...




read please


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _PyroLuster01_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Synn are you taking requests?


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Hey Synn are you taking requests?



Yes                       .


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 3, 2011)

You're probably gonna enjoy making this one 

Set request:

Stock: 

Dotted border (with the white space like before), junior size, take off the website, effects up to you and try to put in the boobs in the sig 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> You're probably gonna enjoy making this one
> 
> Set request:
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but that watermark is not easy to get rid of. I'm not even allowed to remove them, unless you credit the artist who made it...

Do you still want me to make a set out of it?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> I'm sorry, but that watermark is not easy to get rid of. I'm not even allowed to remove them, unless you credit the artist who made it...
> 
> Do you still want me to make a set out of it?



If you can get rid of the website, I would credit the artist right below the sig.


----------



## Summers (Nov 3, 2011)

Request-set

You choose rest. Go nuts, I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 3, 2011)

If you are still taking requests I have one. 

Request Type - Signature

Worker - Synn

Stock - 

Size - Signature - about 385 px high. Whatever width works best.
Border - dotted border
Effects - Whatever you think makes the best result. 
Text - no text


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 3, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Just use blueish colors. Any other kind of effects you'd like are fine.
Text 1: Knight of Thunder
Text 2(Under Text 1): Xiahou Ba
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _PyroLuster01_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that you mention it, the stock was pretty bad. Will rep when I finish spreading.


----------



## Markel (Nov 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _PyroLuster01_


Pretty nice! 
Thanks! 

+rep and cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2011)

i see 







can i have a set with these pics 

dotted white borders ava gift on the girls and then the hand hold?

on it have "This moment means the world to me, thank you for being you Britt"

could you make it similar to this style


----------



## Synn (Nov 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Koshirae - Synn [222]
Skywalker - Synn [222]
Tsukuyo - Synn [223]
Zoan Marco - Synn [223]
summers - Synn [224]
Xenonofied - Synn [224]
Kagura - Synn [224]
Spartan1337 - Synn [224]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats alot of requests you got there. 

Good luck.


----------



## Synn (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, that's what happens when I get lazy.


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Koshirae_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Skywalker_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god!  My hard work on that coloring paid off, lol.

You're amazing!  So amazing~ 
I love it so much~ It was worth the wait, this is so much better than expected. 

[edit] need to spread

Black Star, why so cute?


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2011)

You coloured the stock/render?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Skywalker_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, great work.


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Damn, great work.



I didn't do much, tbh. The stock wasn't the best... x;


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2011)

Synn said:


> I didn't do much, tbh. The stock wasn't the best... x;


Well hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _summers_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Xenonofied_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [224]
Spartan1337 - Synn [224]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Vash (Nov 7, 2011)

2 ava's please Synn.





Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 please?

Dotted borders.

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Saiyan (first avatar)_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Vash (Nov 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saiyan (first avatar)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks you dude 

Edit: 24'd  I'll rep you tomorrow.


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Saiyan (second avatar)_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [224]


​


----------



## Summers (Nov 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cools thanks.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit awesome job Synn.


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad you guys like


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 7, 2011)

Profile pic 

Size: o.o tbh i have no idea wich is the max size for profile pic.

Stock: 

Dotted border.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



                            24d


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kaijin_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kaijin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was fast! o.o

Looks Awesome, repd


----------



## Vei (Nov 7, 2011)

Set request for Synn.
Stock - 
Size - Senior

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [224]
Veirane - Synn [225]


​


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Xenonofied_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fantastic  

Brilliant work as always. Thank you Synn.


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> Looks fantastic
> 
> Brilliant work as always. Thank you Synn.



Glad you like it (:


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Synn, requesting a senior sized set please :33


dotted borders
Any effects, with just one request~ could you by any chance make it a raining gif thingy for just the sig? :33

also gif avi between both of their faces~ tell me if it's wayyyy too much of a request and I'll change it definately. Thanks!!


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

Kryptic said:


> Hi Synn, requesting a senior sized set please :33
> 
> 
> dotted borders
> ...



I'll see what I can do. (:


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

Both of you have been reported. Enjoy your stay, while you still can! (:


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 7, 2011)

What the fuck? That was real... Random...


----------



## Synn (Nov 7, 2011)

It isn't the first time that the shop is invaded by ad-bots, but bl3kk p3rs0n's post seemed rather... personal.


----------



## Vash (Nov 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saiyan (second avatar)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome again 

I will make sure I rep you twice for this. Thanks dude


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [224]
Veirane - Synn [225]
Kryptic - Synn [225]


​


----------



## Ace (Nov 8, 2011)

Request set 

Stock:


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Veirane - Synn [225]
Kryptic - Synn [225]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [226]


​


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Nov 8, 2011)

Could I ask for one?

Request Type - Set.

Size - Senior.

Border - Whatever you think looks best on it. 

Stock - 

Signature - Could you make it focus more upon the upper parts of their respective figures like in my current signature, but keep their swords as faded images in the background? I'd also like it to be fairly large as well, if that's Okay.

Avatar - Could you have a split of Tsukishima and Ginjou's faces down the middle? Not sure if I could elaborate any further with this.

Theme- I would like a kind of dark, gothic and corrupt feel to the photo. If you can't do that, then whatever looks best I guess 

Text: "Let's count together the bite marks I left upon you."

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Veirane - Synn [225]
Kryptic - Synn [225]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [226]
Goobananas - Synn [226]


​


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Veirane_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Kryptic - Synn [225]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [226]
Goobananas - Synn [226]


​


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Nov 8, 2011)

Requesting set xD

Image: 

Avatar size: 150x150
Borders: Up to you
Effects: Up to you

Sig size: Up to you
Borders Up to you
Effects: Up to you
Text: Dreamer


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kryptic - Synn [225]
StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [226]
Goobananas - Synn [226]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [226]


​


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 8, 2011)

A set for Synn  

Avatar: 150x150
Sig: Senior sized
Borders: white and dotted
Effects: Pretty effects


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kryptic_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [226]
Goobananas - Synn [226]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [226]
Lucrecia - Synn [226]


​


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my FUCKING GAWD this set is fucking AWESOME. Just... mother of god this is awesome. This was definitely worth the wait. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad you like it :33


----------



## Vei (Nov 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Veirane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Synn. I love it.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 8, 2011)

oh god I can't resist - if requests are open hnnnggg




sig : [], ava: []
*so I suppose you could flip the signature horizontal if you wish, and put whatever effects you please - and I won't be worried about the color scheme since you do know how to work it alot of the times

HARHAR.

so. 
*
text:*   '_motherfucking _
hot bitch' - +sig
*specifics:* no borders
or perhaps a second vers which could be plain, if you'd like. Don't busy your work if you have too much already.

go ahead and fuck with it and make it hot shit you sexy graphics designer you /my swearing habits will never end. 
​fff thanks in advance synn xoxo


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

StonedTheGoodWay - Synn [226]
Goobananas - Synn [226]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [226]
Lucrecia - Synn [226]
Trinity - Synn [226]


​


----------



## Billie (Nov 8, 2011)

Avatar: 150x200
Stock:  
Borders: none
Effects:  your choice


----------



## Ace (Nov 8, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks synn. I'll have to spread before I can rep you again.


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Goobananas - Synn [226]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [226]
Lucrecia - Synn [226]
Trinity - Synn [226]
Joo - Synn [226]


​


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 8, 2011)

Heeey Synn 

Request: Senior Set

Ava: 

Details: Is it possible for you to remove the text from the bottom and then get from his waist to the top of his head? If its not possible, you could just go from his chest and up.

Sig: 

Really looking forward to the final product 

And on a side note.. what are the conditions for a member to able to use a 150x200 sized avatar? I've always wanted one


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

Removing the text on your avy stock is too much trouble, so I'm just gonna go from his chest and up.



Aeion said:


> And on a side note.. what are the conditions for a member to able to use a 150x200 sized avatar? I've always wanted one



Win a contest (there are many around), become a shopkeeper and try to earn it as a prize, or become an OTP Pimp.

If you have more questions, just PM me.


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Goobananas - Synn [226]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [226]
Lucrecia - Synn [226]
Trinity - Synn [226]
Joo - Synn [226]
Aeion - Synn [226]

*4 MORE REQUEST SLOTS ARE OPEN! :3*
​


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Doesn't matter
Stock - Your choice  or 
Size - Senior
Border - Semi rounded
Effects -
Text - None
Additional Info - Not too colorful


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Doesn't matter
> Stock - Your choice  or
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That stock is terrible, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

I worked for hours on that shiz, yo.


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Goobananas - Synn [226]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [226]
Lucrecia - Synn [226]
Trinity - Synn [226]
Joo - Synn [226]
Aeion - Synn [227]
HighLevelPlayer - Synn [227]

*3 MORE SLOTS ARE OPEN! :3*
​


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 8, 2011)

I feel I need a set change. Had this one for months.

*Request Type -* Set
*Worker -* Any
*Stock -* 
*Size -* Senior
*Border -* none
*Effects -* Just make it more vibrant overall (with Erza's armor a darker shade or black), and make a brighter, more contrasting background (preferably yellow/orange). Experiment with it from there as you please.
*Text -* none
*Additional Info -* Can't think of any.

*EDIT:* What needs to be edited?


----------



## Sans (Nov 9, 2011)

Request Type: Set.
Worker: Synn.
Stock: , .
Size: 150 x 200 for the avatar. Whatever suits you for signature.
Border: Same as current set.
Effects: Whatever you like.
Text: None.

Thank you in advance. :33


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Goobananas - Synn [226]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [226]
Lucrecia - Synn [226]
Trinity - Synn [226]
Joo - Synn [226]
Aeion - Synn [227]
HighLevelPlayer - Synn [227]
JiraiyaTheGallant - Synn [227]
Komnenos - Synn [227]

*1 MORE SLOT IS OPEN! :3*
​


----------



## Emo_Princess (Nov 9, 2011)

:33
Worker: Synn 
Avatar: 150x150
Sig: Senior sized
Borders: rounded.
Effects: Black and white picture with brown sparkles. 


Stock:

Thank you 



Sorry i always forget to turn off my sig,Done now


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

Turn your signatures off when posting, guys! 

Saves me the trouble to PM every single one of you individually. ;___;

*Housekeeping*

Goobananas - Synn [226]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [226]
Lucrecia - Synn [226]
Trinity - Synn [226]
Joo - Synn [226]
Aeion - Synn [227]
HighLevelPlayer - Synn [227]
JiraiyaTheGallant - Synn [227]
Komnenos - Synn [227]
i-luv-itachi - Synn [227]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*
​


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Goobananas_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Trinity_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Joo - Synn [226]
Aeion - Synn [227]
HighLevelPlayer - Synn [227]
JiraiyaTheGallant - Synn [227]
Komnenos - Synn [227]
i-luv-itachi - Synn [227]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*
​


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it. Thanks. <33


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _HighLevelPlayer_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Komnenos_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

JiraiyaTheGallant - Synn [227]
i-luv-itachi - Synn [227]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*
​


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2011)

Requesting a *Set*





*Note*: *About the Avy*; It'd be nice if you could make two avys, one of the guy in the pic, the other of the logo on the bottom; *About the Sig*; Make the sig from the part of the text where it writes "8 Steven Gerrard".

Take your time ;D

EDIT - I can see no slots are open, thanks to dark ninja. Well you can do this request whenever you're able to, thanks in advance.


----------



## MystKaos (Nov 9, 2011)

Liverbird said:
			
		

> Requesting a Set
> 
> Avy
> 
> ...



^He's not taking any requests, at the moment.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 9, 2011)

Sig turned off, but what do I need to edit in my last post?


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Sig turned off, but what do I need to edit in my last post?



Turning your signature off is the thing I wanted you to edit in your last post. :3


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 9, 2011)

whenever your ready Dave  (gonna rep you for the other one now)

Set dotted white borders











on it "Sometimes it lasts in love, but sometimes it hurts instead "

make it like the last one and beautiful and please avas last two stocks 

i really want it to show Santana's  and Brittany's emotions 

and just do it when you can OK no rush babe


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> Turning your signature off is the thing I wanted you to edit in your last post. :3



Oh ok, then. Imma wait now.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Nov 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Goobananas_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, this is more brilliant than I'd have hoped for! Thank you!


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BAMM! That's amazing!!!!!!  Would it be alright to make the borders dotted though? Sorry I never specified in my OP


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+rep

Amazing as always Synn <3

If you have the time, can you make the sig a bit larger


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> BAMM! That's amazing!!!!!!  Would it be alright to make the borders dotted though? Sorry I never specified in my OP




*Spoiler*: __ 











MiamiCity15 said:


> +rep
> 
> Amazing as always Synn <3
> 
> If you have the time, can you make the sig a bit larger


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

JiraiyaTheGallant - Synn [227]
i-luv-itachi - Synn [227]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*
​


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 10, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Simply amazing. Rep n cred coming up


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _JiraiyaTheGallant_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you accepting requests now?


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [227]
Liverbird - Synn [227]
Kagura - Synn [228]

*7 SLOTS ARE OPEN!*
​


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi,

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Whatever you like
Effects - Whatever you like


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 11, 2011)

Set. I'm sorry this is the best quality I could find.


----------



## Vash (Nov 11, 2011)

2 ava's please Synn.





150x150 and 150x200 versions and dotted borders.

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [227]
Liverbird - Synn [227]
Kagura - Synn [228]
AdmiralAokiji - Synn [228]
ThePseudo - Synn [228]
Saiyan - Synn [228]

*4 SLOTS ARE OPEN!*
​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello.

TYPE: SET;
SIZE: SENIOR;
STOCK: 
EFFECTS: ANYTHING YOU WANT <3
​


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [227]
Liverbird - Synn [227]
Kagura - Synn [228]
AdmiralAokiji - Synn [228]
ThePseudo - Synn [228]
Saiyan - Synn [228]
Tsukuyo - Synn [228]

*3 SLOTS ARE OPEN!*
​


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2011)

Do you do manga colorations?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2011)

Avy: 150 x 200, 150 x 150 (one of Cheetara/Lion-o, two separate ones of each)
Sig: 500 x 500 or 400 x 400
No borders


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Do you do manga colorations?



The answer is in the OP: no, I don't.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2011)

Alright, thanks anyway.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2011)

*Request type:* Signature
*Stock:* []
*Border:* None
*Size:* 400 x 300
*Effects:* Same as my avatar


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [227]
Liverbird - Synn [227]
Kagura - Synn [228]
AdmiralAokiji - Synn [228]
ThePseudo - Synn [228]
Saiyan - Synn [228]
Tsukuyo - Synn [228]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [229]
Thunder - Synn [229]

*1 SLOT IS OPEN!*
​


----------



## Nawheetos (Nov 11, 2011)

Can I have a sig please Size/border effects as you like though I would prefer rounded edges I think 
Thanks ~


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [227]
Liverbird - Synn [227]
Kagura - Synn [228]
AdmiralAokiji - Synn [228]
ThePseudo - Synn [228]
Saiyan - Synn [228]
Tsukuyo - Synn [228]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [229]
Thunder - Synn [229]
Nawheetos - Synn [229]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*
​


----------



## Synn (Nov 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Saiyan_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Thunder_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

i-luv-itachi - Synn [227]
Kagura - Synn [228]
AdmiralAokiji - Synn [228]
ThePseudo - Synn [228]
Tsukuyo - Synn [228]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [229]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*
​


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Liverbird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just awesome, thanks a bunch. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Synn (Nov 12, 2011)

Glad you like it (:


----------



## Thunder (Nov 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Thunder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job, thank you. : )


----------



## Nawheetos (Nov 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Perfect!  Thank you so much


----------



## Vash (Nov 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saiyan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look amazing, thanks


----------



## Synn (Nov 12, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> They look amazing, thanks



Glad you like them


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you accepting requests?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2011)

Synn isn't right now.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 12, 2011)

Alright thank you. I will come back later.


----------



## Synn (Nov 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Are you accepting requests?



I won't be taking any new requests until I'm done with the current batch.


----------



## Synn (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Emo_Princess_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2011)

You have an amazing ability to make even the most shit quality stocks work.


----------



## Synn (Nov 13, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [228]
AdmiralAokiji - Synn [228]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [229]

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*
​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emo_Princess (Nov 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emo_Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you so much,Its amazing 


Since i repped you recently in the giveaways section i have to spread


----------



## Synn (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad you like it


----------



## Wanderlust (Nov 13, 2011)

Can I request even though I've only been a member for a week? :'(


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 13, 2011)

You have to have been a member for a month, at least. But Synn isn't taking requests right now.


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

but can i have one without the fireworks in the first sing


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> but can i have one without the fireworks in the first sing


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _AdmiralAokiji_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

None. You can request!

​


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I love it.


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2011)

Type-set
Worker- Synn
Stock- 
Effects- none
Size- Senior
Border- black and square(for avi) for sif can you do like a white then black border?(like how my avi atm is)
Add info- For the avi, is it possible to make a gif of all their faces but fully? No black in it. 
If not then just the face of Yoshikage Kira ( guy with skull on his tie.)


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Synn, I haven't really found a stock I like so you're gonna have to surprise me. Make me a set with Luffy (one piece) after the time skip, one that his face is just like the actual manga not some artist that made him a different face.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Hey Synn, I haven't really found a stock I like so you're gonna have to surprise me. Make me a set with Luffy (one piece) after the time skip, one that his face is just like the actual manga not some artist that made him a different face.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I don't read/watch OP, so I have absolutely no idea what Luffy is supposed to look like after the timeskip. x;


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2011)

Would this work Synn/Zoan Marco?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 14, 2011)

Request: Set
Worker: Synn
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text 1: The Angel of Entropy
Text 2(Below text 1): Rokudo Mukuro
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Would this work Synn/Zoan Marco?



I think that's pre time skip though.

I think this'd work better since it's post time skip Luffy and this is a really good stock:


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 14, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Would this work Synn/Zoan Marco?



No but thanks for looking one up. 

Here you go Synn just make a set with this one, unless you have spare time to look for a better one and also that's how he looks.

For some reason the stock is gigantic lol.


EDIT: Thanks Spartan but I was looking for one with the face of the actual manga/anime.


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [231]

​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome but just a few adjustments, sorry I didn't put it in my earlier post, a white dotted border and could you make the color red instead of that green?

Will rep asap gotta spread.


----------



## Oturan (Nov 14, 2011)

Request: Set
Link: 
Borders: anything
thanks 
text: Weasley Twins
with and without text plz.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm back 

Request: Senior Set
Ava: 

Details: Just get the head-portion of the picture.

Sig: 

Details: Same as my Sasuke ava... I'd like as much of the pic as possible (remove the text), but if it's not possible or too much work, you can do what works or what's convenient for you.

Borders: Dotted

Looking forward to this


----------



## Synn (Nov 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [231]
Shounen Ai - Synn [231]
Aeion - Synn [231]


​


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 15, 2011)

Request: Senior Size Set
Sig and Avy:
Details: I would like the avatar to be of the man with the cloak and the signature of the right half of the picture with the drow and the cloaked man with the dragon in the background and as usual just make it awesome


----------



## Synn (Nov 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Spartan1337 - Synn [231]
Shounen Ai - Synn [231]
Aeion - Synn [231]
GeneralFuruichi - Synn [231]


​


----------



## Synn (Nov 15, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Awesome but just a few adjustments, sorry I didn't put it in my earlier post, a white dotted border and could you make the color red instead of that green?
> 
> Will rep asap gotta spread.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyu (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Synn.

Request: Set

Sig & Avy: 

Details: The Avatar just of Kyubimon's head please. 

Text: Digivolution


----------



## Synn (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _GeneralFuruichi_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kyu_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Kyu (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Synn its wonderful.


----------



## Synn (Nov 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Shounen Ai - Synn [231]
Aeion - Synn [231]


​


----------



## Synn (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None. You can request!


​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll rape you now ok?

set 



do what you want dotted white borders "Topless Tuesday Hell YES" 

thanks dave  (i just found this)


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 15, 2011)

Avatar
Stock: 

Sig
Stock: 

Everything else up to you.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the set you are amazing.


----------



## Synn (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [231]


​


----------



## Synn (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

None. You may request!


​


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great. Thanks. Will rep/cred


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome 

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammit dave you are just soo fucking awesome


----------



## Synn (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad you guys like them (:


----------



## Oturan (Nov 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thanks. It looks good. 
 repped.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome as always


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Great Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey, Synn. Radical Naruto avy by the way. 

Request: Set
stock: 
effects: make it sensual and delightful
border: dotted
text: on the sig make it say "Sweet Dreams"


----------



## Hero (Nov 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Can you make me a set in a very similar style to her's?

I provided three links because I want you to surprise me :33

And in case you do choose the middle link lol, make sure like the first image in the avatar is of kairi's face and then the second one would be one of her looking out into the water. Then the bottom two panels would be the sig.


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

Hero said:


> Can you make me a set in a very similar style to her's?
> 
> I provided three links because I want you to surprise me :33
> 
> And in case you do choose the middle link lol, make sure like the first image in the avatar is of kairi's face and then the second one would be one of her looking out into the water. Then the bottom two panels would be the sig.



Who is Kairi? And the third stock is horrible, so I won't be using it.


----------



## Hariti (Nov 16, 2011)

^Kairi is the girl with red hair.


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

Okay, thanks. :33


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Wheeler_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]


​


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 16, 2011)

| 

Whatever you want, cheers :3


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
Aggressor - Synn [232]


​


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 16, 2011)

No need for a message it is _*absoutely amazing*_, thank you!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Request for set.

Avatar-
Border-Black and white
No effects

Signature-
Border-Black and White
No effects, I want the words cut of it but most of of the top picture in it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmm that didn't quite work out so well as an avatar, could I rerequest a slightly different one?



Just the top half of the picture including the staff.


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Hmm that didn't quite work out so well as an avatar, could I rerequest a slightly different one?
> 
> 
> 
> Just the top half of the picture including the staff.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Perfection. 

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Perfection.
> 
> Thank you.



You're welcome. (:

Don't forget to rep&credit~


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 16, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wheeler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent work Synn. Thank-you.


----------



## Fear (Nov 16, 2011)

*Request:* Avatar
*Size: *150x200
*Stock: *
*Border:* None
*Effects:* I'm fine with anything, just not too much.
*Text: *In large font, I want ''Kratos'' and in smaller font under that, I want ''God of War'' - similar to .
*Specific: *End result a bit like . Though you can zoom in closer to him if you want. I wouldn't mind a few different versions, If that's no trouble.

Thank you.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi! I've never been in here before. It's nice!

Anyway, Synn, could you make me an awesome set from this:



Senior size w/ dotted border. Everything else I leave to you.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Synn!!! :33

I want set from you 

Ava: 150X150 & 150X200 dotted border

set:  dotted border

and Everything else I leave it to you


----------



## Synn (Nov 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
Fear - Synn [233]
FoxxyKat - Synn [233]
SasuNaru Monomaniac - Synn [233]


​


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally i made it before you got full again. 

Set please

First Panel

Effects: Anything you want to do....it doesn't have to be too fancy.
Senior Size
Black borders.

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Nov 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
Fear - Synn [233]
FoxxyKat - Synn [233]
SasuNaru Monomaniac - Synn [233]
GunX2 - Synn [233]

5 slots are open!
Will start doing these this weekend.


​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2011)

fucking a you make me come all the time 

will rep you soon and for this 

dotted white borders 

on it "Everything Finn said is not true, Your not a coward and I DO LOVE YOU"


----------



## Synn (Nov 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
Fear - Synn [233]
FoxxyKat - Synn [233]
SasuNaru Monomaniac - Synn [233]
GunX2 - Synn [233]
Kagura - Synn [233]

4 slots are open!


​


----------



## Synn (Nov 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
FoxxyKat - Synn [233]
SasuNaru Monomaniac - Synn [233]
GunX2 - Synn [233]
Kagura - Synn [233]

5 slots are open!


​


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 17, 2011)

Senior Set
Border: Dotted

Ava: 

Sig: 

Details: Just make it look nice


----------



## Immortal (Nov 17, 2011)

Senior Set
Request for Synn

 with the initials JM somewhere in the corner or whatever works.

 with the words Immortal Solstice on it somewhere. 

Thanks a bunch, details are up to you.


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
FoxxyKat - Synn [233]
SasuNaru Monomaniac - Synn [233]
GunX2 - Synn [233]
Kagura - Synn [233]
Aeion - Synn [233]

4 slots are open!


​


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 18, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Size:* Junior
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Dotted.
*Effects:* Whatever fits the stock.If possible could you add "glow" to the eye on his hand and on his necky,sword.Something like that if you know what i mean.
*Other:* Also with junior sig and ava if possible id like an senior ava.Anyway thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
FoxxyKat - Synn [233]
SasuNaru Monomaniac - Synn [233]
GunX2 - Synn [233]
Kagura - Synn [233]
Aeion - Synn [233]
Kaijin - Synn [234]

3 slots are open!


​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2011)

Senior set request for synn.

Stock:

Sig size:490x350

Border: Up to you what border is good for the set.

Design: Once again, up to you.

Thanks once again


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
FoxxyKat - Synn [233]
SasuNaru Monomaniac - Synn [233]
GunX2 - Synn [233]
Kagura - Synn [233]
Aeion - Synn [233]
Kaijin - Synn [234]
Mura - Synn [234]

2 slots are open!


​


----------



## Ana (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Synn 

size: junior
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




my favorite Pain fanart 
it's so beautiful 




everything else is up to you 
but make his eye  and possibly the rain stick out, if you know what i mean


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
FoxxyKat - Synn [233]
SasuNaru Monomaniac - Synn [233]
GunX2 - Synn [233]
Kagura - Synn [233]
Aeion - Synn [233]
Kaijin - Synn [234]
Mura - Synn [234]
Ana - Synn [234]

1 slot is open!


​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 18, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Text 1: The Sky's Harmony
Text 2(Below Text 1): Sawada Tsunayoshi
Border: Dotted
Effects(For Ava): May the ava have an effect exactly like this?: 
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
FoxxyKat - Synn [233]
SasuNaru Monomaniac - Synn [233]
GunX2 - Synn [233]
Kagura - Synn [233]
Aeion - Synn [233]
Kaijin - Synn [234]
Mura - Synn [234]
Ana - Synn [234]
Spartan1337 - Synn [234]

REQUESTS ARE CLOSED!


​


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

Synn can you do an effect on a gif for me? Not now, whenever slots are open.


----------



## Synn (Nov 22, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Synn can you do an effect on a gif for me? Not now, whenever slots are open.



I have no idea what to tell you, except the obvious: what kind of effect are you looking for?


----------



## Synn (Nov 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _GunX2_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kaijin_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Mura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2011)

brittana 

DAMMIT THAT EP


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovin it as always synn.


----------



## Synn (Nov 22, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hero - Synn [232]
FoxxyKat - Synn [233]
SasuNaru Monomaniac - Synn [233]
Ana - Synn [234]
Spartan1337 - Synn [234]

REQUESTS ARE CLOSED!


​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

Ugh, I hate this rep system. It won't let me rep you until I spread.


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 22, 2011)

Thats...Awesome!! :33

but looks like i gotta spread first, will rep asap! 

edit: rep'd.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing job, as always. Repped, and thanks


----------



## Immortal (Nov 22, 2011)

Senior Set
Request for Synn

 with the initials JM somewhere in the corner or whatever works.

 with the words Immortal Solstice on it somewhere. 

Thanks a bunch, details are up to you.

Guessing this has been rejected because of my signature being on, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sunagakure (Nov 24, 2011)

Immortal said:


> Senior Set
> Request for Synn
> 
> with the initials JM somewhere in the corner or whatever works.
> ...



It's being rejected because Synn has just posted "Requests are close." Lol.


----------



## Synn (Nov 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME GUSTA. 

This is why I think you're the fucking best Synn. The wait was long but I'll be damned if it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Synn (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad you like it


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2011)

hes not taking requests check the last page


----------



## Synn (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _SasuNaru Monomaniac_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Ana_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

Rejecting your stocks, Hero and FoxxyKat.​


----------



## Synn (Nov 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

5 SLOTS ARE OPEN!


​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 27, 2011)

umm can it change my request....

umm can i i have 2 avas?






on the first "make a wish" 

on the second "let it snow"

glee just is disappointing me right now.....

dotted white borders


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Synn, I have a set request:

stock: 

If you can take out the mark easily then do a set for this one. (I'll cred the artist if you make it)

If you can't do the above then do this one

Stock: 

White dotted border. Junior size.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Nov 27, 2011)

Wendson said:


> Hi Synn
> 
> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> ...



The quality of that stock is terrible.


----------



## Sunagakure (Nov 27, 2011)

Type: Avatar
Sizes: 150 x 150 *&* 150 x 200
Stock: 
Effects: Add any effects you would like to put Synn, just not to many. I would still like to see Cell as his normal color, Lol.
Border: Same border as the one your avatar has, I do not know the name Lol..Black dot, white border, something like that. xD

Anyway, thanks Synn! I appreciate it!


----------



## Synn (Nov 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [235]
Zoan Marco - Synn [235]
Sunagakure - Synn [235]

2 slots are open.
​


----------



## Synn (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunagakure_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Raizen (Nov 27, 2011)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Worker: Synn
Stocks:  if it isn't good enough then use 
Border: White and dotted
Effects: All up to you
Other: Take your time 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunagakure (Nov 27, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunagakure_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it Synn! Thank you. *Reps*


----------



## Synn (Nov 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [235]
Zoan Marco - Synn [235]
Raizen - Synn [235]

2 slots are open.
​


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 27, 2011)

must request before you full 

Avatar
Stock: 
Borders:  Anything but rounded.

Sig
Stock:
please remove the text
Effects: not too bright

thanks in advance


----------



## Synn (Nov 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [235]
Zoan Marco - Synn [235]
Raizen - Synn [235]
Santoryu - Synn [235]

1 slot is open.
​


----------



## Ana (Nov 27, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _SasuNaru Monomaniac_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



*OMG*AKJFDSLFSDFKSFJ
*Spoiler*: __ 



 







i love it Synn


----------



## Vice (Nov 27, 2011)

Request Type - sig
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - senior
Border - any
Effects - any
Text - N/A
Additional Info - Erase the signature on the pic if possible


----------



## Sunagakure (Nov 27, 2011)

Please remove your signature on your post Aa. ^_^


Vice said:


> Request Type - sig
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - senior
> ...


Lol, too late. Look at Synn's post. *1 Slot open* xD

Edit: Never mind, xD..


----------



## Synn (Nov 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [235]
Zoan Marco - Synn [235]
Raizen - Synn [235]
Santoryu - Synn [235]
Vice - Synn [235]

NO MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Vice (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Synn, can we use this pic instead?



Everything I've requested is the same, I'd just like to use this pic. Also, would you be able to make some sort of animated avatar if I provided the stocks?


----------



## Jessica Amelia (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi.

Is it ok for me to request gifs in here?


----------



## Synn (Nov 28, 2011)

Vice said:


> Hey Synn, can we use this pic instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I've requested is the same, I'd just like to use this pic. Also, would you be able to make some sort of animated avatar if I provided the stocks?



Depends on the stock you want for the avatar.



Jessica Amelia said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is it ok for me to request gifs in here?



No. Requests are only for those who bother reading the rules.


----------



## Vice (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, I'm not going to request anything really difficult. Maybe a slideshow effect between a couple of avatars.





If you can just focus on the face area and make something that alternates between the two, that would be great. Could this be added to my request?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _SasuNaru Monomaniac_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

I love it so much 

thanks sweet heart ​


----------



## Jessica Amelia (Nov 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> No. Requests are only for those who bother reading the rules.



After taking a better look at the work here, I wouldn't dream of it.


----------



## Synn (Nov 28, 2011)

Negged and reported for your bad attitude.

*Goes find a Mod to get those posts deleted*


----------



## Jessica Amelia (Nov 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> Negged and reported for your bad attitude.
> 
> *Goes find a Mod to get those posts deleted*



Weren't you rude to me first?  I'm new here, what you did was totally uncalled for.  I was just skimming the last few pages, next time I know what approach to take.


----------



## Synn (Nov 28, 2011)

Jessica Amelia said:


> Weren't you rude to me first?  I'm new here, what you did was totally uncalled for.  I was just skimming the last few pages, next time I know what approach to take.



Sorry to break it down to you, but before venturing into a request and giveaway section, you might wanna read the rules of the shop you are posting in.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 29, 2011)

Requesting set

Avatar
Stock - 
Border - black and white
Effects - None

Signature
Stock- 

Transparent background, and pink bubble with words removed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*First time requesting in here.*

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - ; For avatar please a gif animation of close ups of Kamina, Simon and Kittan (like , but alternating between the three guys sitting). 
*Size* - Junior
*Border* - brush strokes  or , IF possible of course.
*Effects* - Make your artistic mind run wild
*Text* - , in far bottom right corner, partially standing in transparency. 
*Additional Info* - Guidelines for signature  and 

If brush strokes borders aren't possible, then:
*Stock* - Same as described above
*Border* - Dotted; both avatar and signature
*Effects* - Make your artistic mind run wild
*Text* - none

*I have much faith in you, because Iv'e heard you're one of the most renowned set artist on NF.*



EDIT: Complete request when slots are open again.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Housekeeping*
> 
> Kagura - Synn [235]
> Zoan Marco - Synn [235]
> ...




please guys read


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Raizen_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Vice_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 1, 2011)

i edit my request


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Vice (Dec 1, 2011)

Sweet, thank you.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raizen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks great, thank you                    .


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2011)

If you could somehow combine these two images for a senior signature (with effects and border of your choosing) then I don't even know how to describe my gratitude 




White guy should be on the left.. Idk, just do something with it. Make them seem like rivals and stuff, and please add some cool effects.

The senior avatar should be the white guy's face.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Dec 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME 

Thanks Synn.


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2011)

Request-Set

Stock- Avatar -http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/1046348/1boy-armor-berserker_-fate-zero-fate-stay_night-fa

Stock- For Sig-http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/1043492/1boy-1girl-absurdres-armor-artbook-berserker_-fate

Size-Senior

Border-Black 

Effects- Nothing too heavy so it is still visible but what ever you think is good.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sorry but I'm not taking anymore requests... 

In fact, I already requested a thread-lock.


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Cubey said:


> If you could somehow combine these two images for a senior signature (with effects and border of your choosing) then I don't even know how to describe my gratitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I didn't realize you were on break right now. I'm sorry about not checking. Would it be okay to leave this request until you start working again, or should I remove it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm back ! 

Feel free to request~


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 11, 2011)

YAAAAY 

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted

Stock: 

Avatar: Focus on Trisha's face (the mother)

Please make it look really nice, and serene. This is a peaceful set


----------



## Vash (Dec 11, 2011)

2 ava's please





Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 versions please.

Dotted borders.

Will rep twice, thanks


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 11, 2011)

Senior
Dotted border
Effects... preferably blue colors


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2011)

avas



"baka miku"



"take me anywhere"



top part 


 "let the snow fall"



"water water everywhere"

all dotted white borders dave 

welcome back bro


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks great, but not what I had in mind, really.

I wanted it to have the colouring of your previous examples.. 



But I mostly wanted it to look or be similar to this



Sorry if this is a hassle, I should've specified in my OP  Also is it alright for you to get rid/cut the text at the bottom? Thanks, and sorrryyy


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Whitebeard_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It looks great, but not what I had in mind, really.
> 
> I wanted it to have the colouring of your previous examples..
> 
> ...



And that is precisely why vague requests are troublesome... You ask me to do something that you have in mind without giving me any guidelines, forcing me to redo it because it's nothing like what you initially wanted.

That's fine, I'll redo it tomorrow.


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Saiyan - Synn [237]
Kagura - Synn [237]
Aeion (Redo) - Synn [237]



​


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Saiyan_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2011)

Taking requests? 

Requesting set

Stock: ; 
size: junior
border: dotted
effects: just make the kiss really pretty  the avatar in a matching style 
text: Lelouch, I haven't forgotten...


----------



## MystKaos (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey, I wanted to know if this stock is good enough to work with, its not the best quality but I want to make sure before I request properly. 

Thanks! : D


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [237]
Aeion (Redo) - Synn [237]
Daftvirgin - Synn [237]
Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [237]



​


Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Hey, I wanted to know if this stock is good enough to work with, its not the best quality but I want to make sure before I request properly.
> 
> Thanks! : D



Depends on your request, but it is good enough for a set. (:


----------



## MystKaos (Dec 11, 2011)

I was only after a set anyways. Like usual xD

---

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - same as above
Size - 150x150 for avi, 490x350 for sig 
Border - dotted
Effects - up to you, make it look awesome! =P
Text - This is how I get my kicks! <- put the text 'kicks!' in a slightly bigger size & bold font style and make it stand out from the rest of the text.
Additional Info - none

please & thank you! =)


----------



## Narsha (Dec 11, 2011)

Type of request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted

Thank you :33


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> And that is precisely why vague requests are troublesome... You ask me to do something that you have in mind without giving me any guidelines, forcing me to redo it because it's nothing like what you initially wanted.
> 
> That's fine, I'll redo it tomorrow.



You can just drop my request if it's so much trouble. I don't want to bother you to the point where you're annoyed to do a request.


----------



## Vash (Dec 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saiyan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww yeah 

Fantastic like always 

I'm 24'd  I'll rep tomorrow, and then the next day.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 11, 2011)

Set request.

Stocks 







I would like all three images in the same sig, please. It would be wonderful if you  could put Kakashi in the middle and only use Might gai from the third image. (Avatar of Kakashi please.)

Text: Don't fuck with the Masters!

Effects: Whatever looks best.

Border: Whatever looks best.

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [237]
Aeion (Redo) - Synn [237]
Daftvirgin - Synn [237]
Dark_Ninja_X - Synn [237]
Narsha - Synn[237]
Santoryu - Synn [238]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 12, 2011)

DAVY I LOVE YOUUUUUUUU


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Aeion (Redo) - Synn [237]
Daftvirgin - Synn [237]
Narsha - Synn[237]
Santoryu - Synn [238]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Daftvirgin_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Aeion (Redo) - Synn [237]
Narsha - Synn[237]
Santoryu - Synn [238]


​


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Daftvirgin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I LOVE YOU!


----------



## MystKaos (Dec 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omgomgomg 

that's epic! thanks very much! that was really quick too! 

I love it! 

those effects are amazing!!!! x3

+repped.


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad you guys like them (:


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 12, 2011)

A sig.

Preferable size : 467x234 (or anything along those lines)

No borders. Effects of your choice. No text.

Thanks


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Aeion (Redo) - Synn [237]
Narsha - Synn[237]
Santoryu - Synn [238]
Gogeta - Synn [238]


​


----------



## Vice (Dec 12, 2011)

Can I get a sig similar to the following format:



Stock:







Please place them in the order in which I've provided. Effects and what-not are up to you and, if possible, erase any watermarks on the images. Lastly, just add their names in each box in a small but readable font.

Thank you and I apologize if the stock isn't that great.


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2011)

Type: 3x Avy
Stock:  /  / 
Size: 150x200
Broder: none
effect: free choice


----------



## Rosie (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a request for you darling! 

Stock: I can't decide so you can pick your favorite of the two


Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Minimal. Some light effects but nothing too colorful
Text (preferably in red or black): Tomato Gang

Thanks love pek


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Narsha_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Aeion (Redo) - Synn [237]
Santoryu - Synn [238]
Gogeta - Synn [238]
Vice - Synn [238]
Rosie - Synn [238]


​


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Joo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesome Work, Synn.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 12, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Text 1: Maestro di gravit?
Text 2(Below text 1): Kozato Enma
Border: Rounded
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Aeion (Redo) - Synn [237]
Santoryu - Synn [238]
Gogeta - Synn [238]
Vice - Synn [238]
Rosie - Synn [238]
Spartan1337 - Synn [238]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [238]
Gogeta - Synn [238]
Vice - Synn [238]
Rosie - Synn [238]


​


----------



## wes (Dec 13, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Dotted
Effects - your choice but dont make it bright


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Santoryu - Synn [238]
Gogeta - Synn [238]
Vice - Synn [238]
Rosie - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Gogeta_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
Rosie - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]


​


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it  Thanks mate.


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2011)

Anytime


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still wanted the original background from the stock  When I showed that example I wasn't focusing on the effects just the colorization of the centred characters 

It's great but you can forget my request.. I'll still give you rep, I'm just a stupid fool who can't make up his mind and gives vague requests..


----------



## Melodie (Dec 13, 2011)

'Hai there! are you accepting requests at the moment :33?


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2011)

Melodie said:


> 'Hai there! are you accepting requests at the moment :33?



Yes            .


----------



## Melodie (Dec 13, 2011)

Request Type: Signature.
Stock: 
Text: Melodie
Effects: Do your magic pek.

i'm sorry if the picture is low quality.


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
Rosie - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]
Melodie - Synn [239]


​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was fast work. And it turned out awesome as I expected. pek​


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]


​


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2011)

Request Type -Signature
Stock - 
Size - 399 * 150(If you can't get it that size, don't worry about it)
Border - Solid Black Border

Effects:
-Put a lot of purple, and some blood red texture lines in there to almost match the purple.  
-If possible put little dial buttons from a phone in there, not too big though maybe ones that are 20*20. Don't need them outshining the character. Also have little lighted fuses(Ones from bombs) on them if that is possible.

Text - "Psycho Bitch" in some type of font that looks like the horror kind, with it being white and look like blood is dripping off the letters on the outside of the text.

Sorry if the pic I provided is not good.  

I need a new psycho bitch in my sig, I've had Revy for years.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 14, 2011)

Request, Synn.


Set
Senior size
Border is your choice
Somewhere on the sig please put this word in all caps: ARMS
Go more mild with the effects; nothing too fancy. Also, please try to avoid cropping out segments of the picture if possible.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 thanks!

EDIT : 24hr'd gonna rep you after it's gone :33


----------



## Bonney (Dec 14, 2011)

Request

*Signature 
*About 380px tall, and any width that works well
*A thin white border with dotted edges 
*For the effects, I've seen your work and you are brilliant at this, so I think it'd be best to let you decide. 
*Text: Sasuke Uchiha

Stock


I'm sorry that this stock has a bit of graininess on it in points. I was desperately trying to find another the same without it. I hope it is okay.


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Request Type -Signature
> Stock -
> Size - 399 * 150(If you can't get it that size, don't worry about it)
> Border - Solid Black Border
> ...



That is one hell of a complex request for the crappy stock provided! I sure can give it a try, but I can't guarantee it'll be as good as you expect it to be.


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]
Butcher - Synn [239]
Basilikos - Synn [239]
System - Synn [239]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _System_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]
Butcher - Synn [239]
Basilikos - Synn [239]


​


----------



## Bonney (Dec 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _System_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You are amazing, thank you so very much


----------



## Butcher (Dec 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> That is one hell of a complex request for the crappy stock provided! I sure can give it a try, but I can't guarantee it'll be as good as you expect it to be.


Yeah, I can barely find any pics with just white background . Thought they would have more since the anime is popular.

I'll give ya rep for at least trying.

If you don't make it good, I'll be back in a few months with a new stock and simpler details.

I'm such a picky bitch .


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2011)

just avas (gonna rep you soon just spreading)



" A Tinseled Tangled Christmas"



"Dance with me and never be afraid"



"rocking this world"



"my meltdown"

dotted white borders


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]
Butcher - Synn [239]
Basilikos - Synn [239]
Kagura - Synn [240]


​


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome back. :33

Request for set.

Avatar

Border-Black and White
Effects-None

Of top half of body and hand.


Signature


Transparent, no effects.


----------



## Rosie (Dec 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you darling


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]
Butcher - Synn [239]
Basilikos - Synn [239]
Kagura - Synn [240]
Sephiroth - Synn [240]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]
Butcher - Synn [239]
Basilikos - Synn [239]
Kagura - Synn [240]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]
Butcher - Synn [239]
Kagura - Synn [240]


​


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basilikos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badass. 

Marvelous work, Synn.

I love it. 

I'm 24'd at the moment but I will rep you when I'm able to.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi! Could you hook me up w/ a senior set using this pic?:



As long as it's pretty, I don't care what you do to it.


----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]
Butcher - Synn [239]
Kagura - Synn [240]
FoxxyKat - Synn [240]


​


----------



## Selva (Dec 15, 2011)

David  just three 150x200 avas please. Everything else is up to you ^^
, , 
I hope the stocks are good enough >.< if not, let me know and I'll change them.


----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]
Butcher - Synn [239]
Kagura - Synn [240]
FoxxyKat - Synn [240]
Selva - Synn [240]


​


Selva said:


> David  just three 150x200 avas please. Everything else is up to you ^^
> , ,
> I hope the stocks are good enough >.< if not, let me know and I'll change them.



Stocks are perfect :33


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello Synn

Type- Set

Stock for Avi- Just Iskanders face (red haired guy, not all his face but i don't want the other dude in it.)

Stock for sig- 

effects-Nothing too dark or light but give a manly feel or epic look. 

size- Senior Size.

Borders- Red


----------



## Alicia (Dec 15, 2011)

Can I request again? Or is it still too soon for me to request again?


----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Can I request again? Or is it still too soon for me to request again?



Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> Sure, go ahead.



Requesting set:

Size: junior
Stock:  (avatar)
(signature)
Effect: fill it up, make it look colorful, not just plain white (leave the faces white though) 
Border: solid lines
Text: include the text in the pics if possible, otherwise write them again. 

Succes


----------



## Federer (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Synn (Dec 15, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Vice - Synn [238]
wes - Synn [239]
Butcher - Synn [239]
Kagura - Synn [240]
FoxxyKat - Synn [240]
Selva - Synn [240]
Original Sin - Synn [240]
Daftvirgin - Synn [241]
Federer - Synn [241]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Synn (Dec 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vice_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _wez_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Butcher - Synn [239]
Selva - Synn [240]
Daftvirgin - Synn [241]
Federer - Synn [241]


​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



davy you rock my world


----------



## Synn (Dec 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Selva_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Federer_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Butcher - Synn [239]
Daftvirgin - Synn [241]


​


----------



## wes (Dec 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ty 

repped and am gonna put in sig & cred now


----------



## Vice (Dec 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is fucking sweet... thank you.


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Selva_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Fucking perfect  thank you Dave


----------



## Synn (Dec 17, 2011)

No problem, guys


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Looks great!


----------



## Synn (Dec 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Butcher - Synn [239]
Daftvirgin - Synn [241]


​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 17, 2011)

Synn-sama. 

TYPE: SET;
SIZE: SENIOR;
STOCK: 
EFFECTS: anything you want ~​


----------



## Synn (Dec 17, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Butcher - Synn [239]
Daftvirgin - Synn [241]
Tsukuyo - Synn [241]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nnnnnnnnghhh, so damn quick. 
THANK YOU SO MUCH, IT'S EPIC EPIC EPIC 

rep incoming


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 17, 2011)

Set

Stock: 

Size: 150x200 for ava. sig size is up to you.
Effect: Do whatever you think fits the stock.

Also is it ok if i use it on another forum ?


----------



## River Song (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello darlin' its been awhile *Lies on bed*  Anywhoo

Request Type - Set
Worker - Anyone
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Size - Senior
Border - Anything except dotted :33
Effects - Can you sort of blend the two picture together, I know I've picked awkward pictures to work on so it doesn't have to be anything fancy if its a chore 
Text - Melody Pond
          River Song
_Spoilers_​Additional Info - none.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 17, 2011)

fab synn~
are you taking requests?


_stock:_ [] -  sarah's lovely face - just a crop  

_effects:_ color enhancing if it's not troubling all too much lovie. 

borderless with a rep. 

<3​


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 18, 2011)

Avy 150 x 150, 150 x 200 (Have both of them in the avatars, if you can fit it in.)
Sig: 500 x 500
Text for Sig: 

 I'll keep calling your name no matter how many times,
  even if the future is uncertain. 
It's hard to say goodbye, it hurts every time I think of you.
I'm right here. 
I'm right here. 
Please come back and be with me. 
  It won't ever change;
  these emotions which have been left behind.

Borders: Dotted, like my current set
Profile Pic: 170 x 170


----------



## Synn (Dec 18, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Butcher - Synn [239]
Daftvirgin - Synn [241]
Kaijin - Synn [241]
River Song - rice [242]
Trinity - Synn [242]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [242]


​


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Synn, is this a good enough stock?

Stock:


----------



## rice (Dec 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _River Song_ 









hope this is what you wanted, but you can always tell me if you want any changes 
​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 19, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Hey Synn, is this a good enough stock?
> 
> Stock:



For a signature, sure. But if you're gonna ask me a close-up avatar of his face, that's nowhere near as good as it should be.


----------



## River Song (Dec 19, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _River Song_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 19, 2011)

Synn said:


> For a signature, sure. But if you're gonna ask me a close-up avatar of his face, that's nowhere near as good as it should be.



Ok, thank you for telling me. For the request, a sig alone is fine although I would rep you 2 times if you gave an attempt at the ava  

Synn. 
SIZE: Junior;
STOCK: 
EFFECTS: anything you want ~

Thank You


----------



## Synn (Dec 19, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Butcher - Synn [239]
Kaijin - Synn [241]
Trinity - Synn [242]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [242]
EpicBroFist - Synn [242]


​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 19, 2011)

Set request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Alternate border: Rounded
Text 1: La Vongola Decimo
Text 2(under Text 1): Sawada Tsunayoshi
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 19, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Doesn't matter
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - Nothing too colorful
Text - 
Additional Info - None

Also, why are sigs not allowed in this part of the forums anyway?


----------



## G (Dec 19, 2011)

Set
stock: 
Borders: dotted
Effects:any


----------



## Synn (Dec 20, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Butcher - Synn [239]
Kaijin - Synn [241]
Trinity - Synn [242]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [242]
EpicBroFist - Synn [242]
Spartan1337 - Synn [242]
HighLevelPlayer - rice [242]
G - rice [242]


​


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 20, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Doesn't matter
Stock -

Size - Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - Make it look cool. 
Text - None
Additional Info - None


----------



## Synn (Dec 20, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Butcher - Synn [239]
Kaijin - Synn [241]
Trinity - Synn [242]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [242]
EpicBroFist - Synn [242]
Spartan1337 - Synn [242]
HighLevelPlayer - rice [242]
G - rice [242]
NeoKurama - Synn [242]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Synn (Dec 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kaijin_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Trinity_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _NeoKurama_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My reaction:

[YOUTUBE]C_VheAwZBuQ[/YOUTUBE]

Good god you NEVER disappoint, Synn.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 21, 2011)

synn 

this freaking awesome brittana artist is on a frenzy 



on it "Merry Christmas Baby"



gif ava please 



just the girls 

"Bella Notte"



"You are the one that makes me feel complete"

I WILL REP YOU SOON ARGGHHH

dotted white borders


----------



## Synn (Dec 21, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Butcher - Synn [239]
HighLevelPlayer - rice [242]
G - rice [242]
Kagura - Synn [242]


​


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! It's wonderful!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Housekeeping*
> 
> Butcher - Synn [239]
> Kagura - Synn [242]
> ...



Don't forget: NeoKurama and I are on there.


----------



## Synn (Dec 21, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Don't forget: NeoKurama and I are on there.



Oops, my bad. NeoKurama's request was posted , though.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Trinity_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ffff you are a doll, as i am currently 24'd i will rep you once i'm able to


----------



## Motochika (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi guys I'd like to make a special signature request with my having only a few more posts til I get access to senior sized avatars and sigs.

I'd like a special signature.
Size: Senior 
Sources



What I'd like is for the first image (Excalibur) to be put in the blue circle with the black ground of image 1 removed. With white text in the blue part saying "High Calibur Approved"  going around the circle. 

If you have any more questions please do free free to message me. I tried to be as descriptive as I could be but I do realize that sometimes more is needed. Than you guys!


----------



## Primavera (Dec 21, 2011)

Request Type: Set
Worker: Synn
Stock:

Size: Junior
Border: Solid
Effects: I'd like the background to be red, but if the effect is too bright, another color will do just fine.
Additional Info: If possible, I'd like the sig to be more rectangular.

Thanks very much in advance! (:


----------



## rice (Dec 22, 2011)

^sig off


*Spoiler*: _HighLevelPlayer_ 








we ask people to turn their sigs off simply because 99% of people's sigs are ugly as hell

lol jks it makes loading easier, some people carry with them 1mb gifs and makes it hard to load.​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Synn ​


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Dec 22, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size -  Senior
Border -  dashed
Effects - Blue and white color scheme, everything else is up to you
Text - *"I am the White Void. I am the Cold Steel. I am the Just Sword. With blade in hand shall I reap the sins of this world, and cleanse it in the fires of destruction! I am Hakumen! The end has come!"* (font color in white please. the rest is your choice)


----------



## Primavera (Dec 22, 2011)

rice said:


> ^sig off
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _HighLevelPlayer_
> ...


Sorry, force of habit.  It's been turned off.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2011)

Type-Set
Worker-Synn
Stock- For  For 
Size-Senior
Border-Black
Text-“I'll show you... the power of the Azure! I'll show you fear. There is no hell, just darkness. This is the power of the Azure.”
Add info- Not too much effects please.
Also, for avi can you put the face of the guy(Ragna) on the right? Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Dec 22, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Butcher - Synn [239]
G - rice [242]
Kagura - Synn [242]
Motochika - Synn [243]
Primavera - Synn [243]
Kanade Tachibana - Synn [243]
Original Sin - Synn [243]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

@*Butcher*: No matter how I look at your request, I can't find a way to work with the provided stock. So I'm gonna have to pass this one, sorry!​


----------



## Tomotsu (Dec 22, 2011)

Sort of an odd request... Could you upload your resources somewhere and let me download them?  Also could you make a few tutorials of sigs you work on.  I just want to get better and your work looks amazing...


----------



## Synn (Dec 22, 2011)

Tomotsu said:


> Sort of an odd request... Could you upload your resources somewhere and let me download them?  Also could you make a few tutorials of sigs you work on.  I just want to get better and your work looks amazing...



1. I am not going to upload "my" resources, because they're not mine in the first place. Even if they were mine, the folder has over 5GB, so there's no way on Earth I'm uploading that.

If it helps, I get most of mine from deviantArt. Try looking . Also, there are a lot of design/gfx forums that have some stunning resources, just Google "gfx forums"... 

2. I have been asked a few times to make tutorials, but it is time consuming and I already have my hands full atm.

There are some useful tutorials and tips here on NF; click . DeviantArt is another great source for tutorials.


----------



## Tomotsu (Dec 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> 1. I am not going to upload "my" resources, because they're not mine in the first place. Even if they were mine, the folder has over 5GB, so there's no way on Earth I'm uploading that.
> 
> If it helps, I get most of mine from deviantArt. Try looking . Also, there are a lot of design/gfx forums that have some stunning resources, just Google "gfx forums"...
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for taking the time to read and respond, I appreciate it.


----------



## Motochika (Dec 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it but could we get the font to stretch around the circle more?


----------



## Melodie (Dec 22, 2011)

*Request Type:* Signature.
*Worker:*Synn
*Stock:* 
*Text:* Melodie.(though i want one without text and one with text :33)
*Effects:* your choice.


----------



## Synn (Dec 22, 2011)

Motochika said:


> I like it but could we get the font to stretch around the circle more?



Which circle do you want me to redo?


----------



## Synn (Dec 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

G - rice [242]
Primavera - Synn [243]
Kanade Tachibana - Synn [243]
Original Sin - Synn [243]
Melodie - Synn [243]


​


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 22, 2011)

rice said:


> ^sig off
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _HighLevelPlayer_
> ...



Excellent, it looks incredible; if I actually had cash I'd probably be paying you instead, that's how good it is. 

That makes some sense, thanks.

I have one more question: of the two times I asked for an MGS sig, it was you who did it. So do you and Synn have some sort of agreement where you do game/MGS related stuff?


----------



## Synn (Dec 22, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I have one more question: of the two times I asked for an MGS sig, it was you who did it. So do you and Synn have some sort of agreement where you do game/MGS related stuff?



No. I just forwarded your request to rice because you didn't specify the worker you wanted to take it.


----------



## rice (Dec 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _G_ 




​
tell me if you need any changes 




*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 22, 2011)

May I have this as a set? For Synn.


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Primavera - Synn [243]
Kanade Tachibana - Synn [243]
Original Sin - Synn [243]
Melodie - Synn [243]
ThePseudo - Synn [244]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kanade Tachibana_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Primavera_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Original Sin - Synn [243]
Melodie - Synn [243]
ThePseudo - Synn [244]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Original Sin - Synn [243]
ThePseudo - Synn [244]


​


----------



## Sunako (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello Synn 
*Request:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Avatar:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Signature: *

*Spoiler*: __ 









I trust you.


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Original Sin - Synn [243]
Sunako - Synn [244]


​


----------



## Melodie (Dec 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! :33
EDIT: have to spread.


----------



## G (Dec 23, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _G_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!
Will wear soon.


----------



## Primavera (Dec 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Primavera_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks absolutely gorgeous.  It's even better than I expected. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks will rep soon davy


----------



## Motochika (Dec 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> Which circle do you want me to redo?



Number 2 please


----------



## Zoan Marco (Dec 23, 2011)

Set request:

Stock: 

white dotted border.

Thanks.


----------



## Boa Hancock (Dec 23, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* -  http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs24/f/2007/352/4/1/Santa_Nell_by_iurypadilha.jpg
*Size* - Junior 
*Border* -  dotted
*Effects* - Make it look good. ^_^
*Text* - Merry Chrismas
*Additional Info* - N/A


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Anyone who can take it
*Stock* -   
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - Solid
*Effects* - None
*Text* - None
*Additional Info* - Nope

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Synn (Dec 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Original Sin - Synn [243]
Sunako - Synn [244]
Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Boa Hancock - Synn [244]
Nicodemus - rice [244]


​


----------



## Lacie (Dec 24, 2011)

*Request type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Border and effect:* Surprise me


----------



## Synn (Dec 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Original Sin - Synn [243]
Sunako - Synn [244]
Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Boa Hancock - Synn [244]
Nicodemus - rice [244]
Lacie - rice [245]


​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2011)

I"LL REP YOU WHEN I CAN DAVE 

set



gif ava on the top try to add the snowball in it if you cant NBD

sig the bottom part 

on the sig  "Even when the snow falls from the sky, my only white wish could come true when I'm with you"


----------



## Synn (Dec 24, 2011)

Palace of Synful Delights wishes all its faithful customers a 


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 24, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Original Sin - Synn [243]
Sunako - Synn [244]
Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Boa Hancock - Synn [244]
Nicodemus - rice [244]
Lacie - rice [245]
Kagura - Synn [245]


​


----------



## Billie (Dec 25, 2011)

my last request for this year. 

type: 2x Ava (150x200)
stock:  / 
border: none
effect: free choice


----------



## Synn (Dec 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Original Sin - Synn [243]
Sunako - Synn [244]
Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Boa Hancock - Synn [244]
Nicodemus - rice [244]
Lacie - rice [245]
Kagura - Synn [245]
Joo - Synn [245]

​


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2011)

Edited post.

Thank you.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 25, 2011)

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted

Ava: 

Focus on the control pad.

Sig: 

Details up to you, just keep it simple 

And Merry Christmas, everyone


----------



## Synn (Dec 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Original Sin - Synn [243]
Sunako - Synn [244]
Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Boa Hancock - Synn [244]
Nicodemus - rice [244]
Lacie - rice [245]
Kagura - Synn [245]
Joo - Synn [245]
Aeion - Synn [245]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## rice (Dec 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nicodemus_ 










​




*Spoiler*: _Lacie_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*
​


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Boa Hancock - Synn [244]
Kagura - Synn [245]
Joo - Synn [245]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 26, 2011)

Request Type - Set

Worker - Synn

Stock - 

Size - Just under 400 px high. Because there is the possibility of still using the set into senior membership, can I get both a 150 x 150 and a 125 x 125 avatar. 

Border - Semi Rounded on the sig, no border on the Avatars

Effects - I don't really want the signature to focus on anything but her upper body and face. So basically above the waist and up if that is possible. Other than that I'll trust your GFX knowledge on what is best. Also for the Avatar can you focus on her face only. 

Text - Riruka Dokugamine

Hope the stock is good enough. Thank you Synn


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

Zaeed said:


> Are you currently taking requests. I know a few posts ago you said no requests, but I'm not sure about if you are right now.
> 
> If you are I'll edit this post with my request. If not I'll delete this post.



I am          .


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Sin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks                           .


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Boa Hancock - Synn [244]
Kagura - Synn [245]
Joo - Synn [245]
Zaeed - Synn [245]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Boa Hancock_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Zaeed_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Joo - Synn [245]


​


----------



## Lacie (Dec 26, 2011)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lacie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Motochika (Dec 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



davy i love you


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad you like, Ariel


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 26, 2011)

Are you accepting requests? If so:


Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
 ; 

Effects: Suprise me!

Border: Suprise me!

Text: "Big Mom"


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

^ Turn your signature off when posting!


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 26, 2011)

I just did. Sorry I posted and then was like OH NO and changed it.


----------



## Brox (Dec 26, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn 
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - dotted
Effects - basically, i just want a quality enhancement. but of course you can add anything appropiate. 
Text - no
Additional Info - no


----------



## Kryptic (Dec 26, 2011)

Requesting set please!



senior-sized, any effects, dotted borders, and avi on the guy's head :33 thanks!


----------



## Ayana (Dec 26, 2011)

For David.


Avy 150 x 150 with Kin.
Sig for a senior member.
Mild effects.
Stock: 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zaeed_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Awesome! You are the best Synn. Thank you! 

There is only one thing. Can I get the text I asked for added to the sig, should be in the request. Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## TheScruffington (Dec 26, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock:  (only use the character, not the Fairy Tail text)
Border: Any
Size: Senior
Text: Scruffy (only on the sig)

That's all I can really think of. Thanks a ton


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Joo - Synn [245]
Hiruzen Sarutobi - Synn [246]
M?m? - Synn [246]
Kryptic - rice [246]
Ayana - Synn [246]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

Zaeed said:


> Awesome! You are the best Synn. Thank you!
> 
> There is only one thing. Can I get the text I asked for added to the sig, should be in the request. Sorry to be a pain.



Oops, sorry 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TheScruffington (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry Synn, I have a bad habit of forgetting to turn off my signature after posting in request threads x_x 

I'd also like to request you as a worker, since I forgot to add that. Thanks again.


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Joo - Synn [245]
Hiruzen Sarutobi - Synn [246]
M?m? - Synn [246]
Kryptic - Synn [246]
Ayana - Synn [246]
DJ Scruffy - Synn [246]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Joo - Synn [245]
Hiruzen Sarutobi - Synn [246]
M?m? - Synn [246]
Kryptic - Synn [246]
DJ Scruffy - Synn [246]
Spartan1337 - Synn [246]


​


----------



## Ayana (Dec 27, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful work, thank you.


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2011)

No problem, glad you like. :33


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 27, 2011)

Worker-Synn
Request type- Sig
Stock (manga pane, hopefully thats okl) 
Text: Eat Bijuu's for the bran in my breakfast
also a version without text please.
everything else up to you.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 27, 2011)

Request for you, Synn.


Set
Senior size
stock: 
Effects and border are yours for the choosing


----------



## Z (Dec 27, 2011)

2 avatars please. For Synn. 

Can I get them in a bunch of borders as well? 




^For the second one, please have no text on it.


----------



## Synn (Dec 27, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Zoan Marco - Synn [244]
Joo - Synn [245]
Hiruzen Sarutobi - Synn [246]
M?m? - Synn [246]
Kryptic - Synn [246]
DJ Scruffy - Synn [246]
Spartan1337 - Synn [246]
Santoryu - Synn [246]
Basilikos - Synn [247]
Z - Synn [247]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 28, 2011)

Synn, is it possible I could replace my request with something else? If you've already started on it then I won't do so.


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Synn, is it possible I could replace my request with something else? If you've already started on it then I won't do so.



Sure, go ahead.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 28, 2011)

okie dookie.

Set Request:
Stock: 
Text: This fire burns always!
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _M?m?_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Kryptic_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _DJ Scruffy_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Joo - Synn [245]
Hiruzen Sarutobi - Synn [246]
Basilikos - Synn [247]
Z - Synn [247]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## TheScruffington (Dec 29, 2011)

Synn, I am damn impressed. Thanks a ton man


----------



## Kryptic (Dec 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you 

I've just gotta spread first  I'll wear it once I rep you


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _DJ Scruffy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks mate


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Synn. It looks awesome as always.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 31, 2011)

Request Type - Avatar.
Worker - Synn.
Stock - .
Size - Senior.
Border - Is there any possibility I could see it with a dotted border and with a regular border?
Effects - I'll leave this to your discretion, whatever you think would look best. Personally I'm very happy with how it looks now but that doesn't mean I'm not open to whatever you would concoct, as your work is always of quality. 
Text - None.
Additional Info - I'm really not too picky, nor do I find it likely that you'll produce something I'm not satisfied with. Looking forward to the results, thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Hiruzen Sarutobi_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

Alkonis said:


> Request Type - Avatar.
> Worker - Synn.
> Stock - .
> Size - Senior.
> ...



Link doesn't work.


----------



## Billie (Dec 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Joo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome work but can you the second ava without the number ?


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

Joo said:


> Awesome work but can you the second ava without the number ?



The number? What number?


----------



## Billie (Dec 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> The number? What number?



left and right


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

Joo said:


> left and right


----------



## Billie (Dec 31, 2011)

great


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2011)

are requests being taken now?

If so,

User- Synn
Type-Set
Stock- , 
Borders-Green.
Size-Senior
Text- "I'll show you the truth....the truth called DESPAIR!"
Effects- as usual not too much on it. But a color that' the green area might make a good effect.
Add info- For the avi, can u get the guys face and a bit of his body? And of course no numbers please.

                                         Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Alkonis - Synn [247]
Original Sin - Synn [248]


​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2011)

ava 

on it "Girls just wanna have fun" 



ava



"Make me yours"

set 



" Listen to your Captain Britt" 

all dotted white borders


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 31, 2011)

Synn: Set Request

 | 

Sexy effects for sexy stock.

Signature Text: 
- Higher Text - Secret Diary
- Lower Text - of a call girl


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Alkonis - Synn [247]
Original Sin - Synn [248]
Kagura - Synn [248]
Aggressor - Synn [248]


​


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basilikos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, good. Thank you.


----------



## Z (Dec 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Z_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely splendid. Will rep asap.


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad you like :33


----------



## Light (Dec 31, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - ava , sig 
Size - Senior
Border - Dotted
Effects - Any that fits
Text - None in ava, Creation in Sig
Additional Info - None

If the sig isn't high enough quality, can I get a resize with or without the words?

Please and Thank you


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Alkonis - Synn [247]
Original Sin - Synn [248]
Kagura - Synn [248]
Aggressor - Synn [248]
Light - Synn [248]


​


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Light_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Alkonis - Synn [247]
Original Sin - Synn [248]
Kagura - Synn [248]
Aggressor - Synn [248]


​


----------



## Light (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you very much. I love it.


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## Shizune (Dec 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> Link doesn't work.



Huh, it's working fine for me. What about ?


----------



## Narsha (Dec 31, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[



Size - Junior
Border - Dotted

Thank you.


----------



## Sera (Dec 31, 2011)

Request: Senior sized set
Stock: 

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 31, 2011)

I love my set Synn. Thank you


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 31, 2011)

Request: Senior Set

ava: 

Details: Add a very simple background, if you can. 

Sig: 

Details: Get as much in of the picture as you can without all the advertising gibberish.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Alkonis - Synn [247]
Original Sin - Synn [248]
Kagura - Synn [248]
Aggressor - Synn [248]
Narsha - Synn [248]
Kushinα - Synn [248]
Aeion - Synn [248]


​


----------



## zetzume (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello. <: 

Can I request? :3

- Request Type- Set
- Stock-  

- Size- Senior and 150x150 
           Sig: 500x200
- Border- Dotted
- Text- Ava: Annina
                 Sig: none
- Additonal Info- Thank you in advance. <:. ?


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Alkonis_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Narsha_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [248]
Kushinα - Synn [248]
Aeion - Synn [248]
Lambdadelta - Synn [248]


​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jan 1, 2012)

Size: One that is Junior & another that is Senior size.

Border:

But, can you do me a favor and upload two of the avatars with NO borders, and then the other two with borders? Thanks.


----------



## Federer (Jan 1, 2012)

Do your magic, Dave-sama.


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [248]
Kushinα - Synn [248]
Aeion - Synn [248]
Lambdadelta - Synn [248]
Sunagakure - Synn [249]
Federer - Synn [249]


​


----------



## Narsha (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2012)

*Request Type:* Signature.
*Worker:* Synn.
*Stock:* 
*Effects :* Your Usual magic :33
*Text:* Melodie [ One with text and one without]
*Border:*Rounded.
Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2012)

Melodie said:


> *Request Type:* Signature.
> *Worker:* Synn.
> *Stock:*
> *Effects :* Your Usual magic :33
> ...



That stock is terrible!  Also, disable your signature please.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2012)

Set please. Your avis in the giveaway threads attracted me here.  Wonderful work. And I still have to rep you for those avis. 

Request Type: Set
Worker: Synn.
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Idk if it's too inappropriate since it shows nothing..



Effects : The awesomeness you always display. (Make it hot and dark. )
Text: You're Mine Now...(For sig) 
Border: Square dotted.
Avatar: (senior avi) Can it be a gif with it showing both of their faces? and can I also get a still one with both faces in one. 
Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [248]
Kushinα - Synn [248]
Aeion - Synn [248]
Lambdadelta - Synn [248]
Sunagakure - Synn [249]
Federer - Synn [249]
AppleChan - Synn [249]


​


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alkonis_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank  you, it looks nice.....but you forgot the text.


Also. 24'd atm.


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Thank  you, it looks nice.....but you forgot the text.



Seems like it's becoming a habit, sorry.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks David, I've been 24'd so I'll rep tomorrow!


----------



## Melodie (Jan 2, 2012)

i have edited my request post and i have also changed the stock, is it okay now? :33


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [248]
Kushinα - Synn [248]
Aeion - Synn [248]
Lambdadelta - Synn [248]
Sunagakure - Synn [249]
Federer - Synn [249]
Melodie - Synn [249]
AppleChan - Synn [249]


​


Melodie said:


> i have edited my request post and i have also changed the stock, is it okay now? :33



Much better


----------



## Sora (Jan 2, 2012)

source: 
dotted borders
text: CR7
effects up to you


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [248]
Kushinα - Synn [248]
Aeion - Synn [248]
Lambdadelta - Synn [248]
Sunagakure - Synn [249]
Federer - Synn [249]
Melodie - Synn [249]
AppleChan - Synn [249]
Sora - Synn [249]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Synn, do you think you could just change the color pallet of my avatar and sig? To something more scary... like a dark purple? Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Sunagakure_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [248]
Aeion - Synn [248]
Lambdadelta - Synn [248]
Federer - Synn [249]
Sora - Synn [249]
Emo_Princess - Synn [PM]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sora_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lambdadelta_ 



You don't have senior member avatar privileges yet, so I made you a junior avatar as well. :3


​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [248]
Aeion - Synn [248]
Federer - Synn [249]
Emo_Princess - Synn [PM]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Melodie (Jan 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks!


----------



## Sera (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! It's lovely. :33


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Aeion - Synn [248]
Federer - Synn [249]
Emo_Princess - Synn [PM]

You can request.
​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2012)

i love it but where re the extra avas


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

Kagura said:


> i love it but where re the extra avas



I don't mind making a set and extra avatars when I have few requests, but other users are waiting for theirs to be done... I'm sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2012)

ok  its ok i understand  

i guess i will go somewhere else then


----------



## Hariti (Jan 3, 2012)

Set please

*Effects*: Something dark and mysterious?
*Border*:Rounded
No text


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Aeion - Synn [248]
Federer - Synn [249]
Emo_Princess - Synn [PM]
Hariti - Synn [250]


​


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 3, 2012)

Are not gonna swap the colors Synn?


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Hey Synn, do you think you could just change the color pallet of my avatar and sig? To something more scary... like a dark purple? Thanks.





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Are not gonna swap the colors Synn?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunagakure (Jan 3, 2012)

*Reps* Thank you Synn! Love the effects you added. :3


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad you like it (:


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> -snip-



Thank you sooo much Synn I LOVE IT! I will rep you two more times when I can.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 3, 2012)

Set request
Stock: 
(Stark avatar please)

everything else up to you.


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Set request
> Stock:
> (Stark avatar please)
> 
> everything else up to you.



I don't read/watch Bleach, but I assume Stark is the dude at the top?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> I don't read/watch Bleach, but I assume Stark is the dude at the top?



Yeah                               .


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was quick 

thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I work at the speed of light. xD

You're welcome. :3


----------



## Immortal (Jan 3, 2012)

Request: Set by Synn





No particular rules/specifications. I trust your judgement much more than mine, and when you made my Spike set back in the day, I really liked it.


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Aeion - Synn [248]
Federer - Synn [249]
Emo_Princess - Synn [PM]
Hariti - Synn [250]
Immortal - Synn [251]


​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG SYNN I WUV U!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally I have returned to the palace.

Worker: Synn

Signature

Stock: 


Effects: I trust your judgement.

Think you can work your magic?


----------



## zetzume (Jan 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lambdadelta_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Very Much Syn!!~~~ 

I Love it


----------



## Savage (Jan 3, 2012)

Stocks: 





Size: Keep the same

Effects: Similar to the effects you used on your Green Lantern avy

Borders: none


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 4, 2012)

*Set Request:*
Stock 1:
Stock 2: 
*Effects:* Hmm... Kind of a doozy one here... Just make sure that they look like they're together, or in a better way to say it, like an couple. Kind of like this image of them (Feel free to use this as well if you want). Other than that specific request of effects, feel free to use whatever else fits for it.
*Text:*Your love is so marvelous
Joy, that's what I feel
When I'm with you
*Size: *As you see fit
*Border: *Whatever fits
*Notes: *I want one with text and one without it and the AVA to be focused on Tsuna.


----------



## Rosie (Jan 4, 2012)

Set request darling

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Minimal, some lights
Text: Tulip Siblings

Thanks sweetie


----------



## Immortal (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh shit! I totally forgot, can you just put my name, Immortal, somewhere on the signature??? Sorry!!


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Aeion - Synn [248]
Federer - Synn [249]
Emo_Princess - Synn [PM]
Hariti - Synn [250]
Immortal - Synn [251]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [251]
Savage - Synn [251]
Seraphine - Synn [251]
Spartan1337 - Synn [251]
Rosie - Synn [251]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Finally I have returned to the palace.
> 
> Worker: Synn
> 
> ...



Re-host the stocks somewhere else, please.



Seraphine said:


> First time requesting here.
> 
> *Avatar:*
> 
> ...



Link for the signature isn't working.


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 4, 2012)

> Link for the signature isn't working.



So sorry about that.  I fixed it.


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2012)

Seraphine said:


> So sorry about that.  I fixed it.



Thank you.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 4, 2012)

I think I see the problem



that good?


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2012)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> I think I see the problem
> 
> 
> 
> that good?



The quality of that stock is terrible, but luckily I found a render with a higher quality. So it's all good.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry about that, I can barley see the difference on this laptop.


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2012)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Sorry about that, I can barley see the difference on this laptop.



That's fine, don't worry. (:


----------



## Narsha (Jan 6, 2012)

Can you make a set with this with dotted border?


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2012)

Narsha said:


> Can you make a set with this with dotted border?



I'm not taking requests atm, sorry.


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2012)

Synn do you do custom user titles?


----------



## Synn (Jan 7, 2012)

Legend said:


> Synn do you do custom user titles?



Yes, but I am not taking requests atm. Sorry. :<


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2012)

Ahh ok, when you start taking them please tell me ok?


----------



## Synn (Jan 7, 2012)

I will               . :33


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2012)

Indeed. I await for your services


----------



## fraj (Jan 8, 2012)

Synn can I please wear your sotw entry ? I'm in love with it. I will link your profile to it as well.


----------



## Synn (Jan 9, 2012)

frajosg said:


> Synn can I please wear your sotw entry ? I'm in love with it. I will link your profile to it as well.



Sure, go ahead. :33


----------



## Synn (Jan 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Immortal_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Aeion - Synn [248]
Federer - Synn [249]
Emo_Princess - Synn [PM]
Hariti - Synn [250]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [251]
Savage - Synn [251]
Seraphine - Synn [251]
Spartan1337 - Synn [251]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Rosie (Jan 9, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. Thanks sweetie 

I'll rep when I can~


----------



## Distracted (Jan 12, 2012)

unlocking by request


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2012)

Cleared the list and I won't be taking _any_ request prior to this post.

*Housekeeping*

None. You can request!


​


----------



## Melodie (Jan 12, 2012)

*Request Type :* Signature
*Stock :*
*Border :* Rounded
*Effects :* Please make the effect similar to  if possible 
*Text :* Eniie ( i would like to have one with text and one without if possible )
*Note :* Please remove the Rukia text.


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Melodie - Synn [252]


​


----------



## Hariti (Jan 12, 2012)

Can you still do my request Synn?


Hariti said:


> Set please
> 
> *Effects*: Something dark and mysterious?
> *Border*:Rounded
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2012)

Request for set.

*Avatar*

Border: Black and white

Of girl upper torso and head, one with border and one without, no effects.
*
2 Signature*


Border-Black and white solid
Full picture, no effects.


and lastly need an avatar of of the two girls up at the top 160 x 64


Border:Thin black border

No effects 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 12, 2012)

set 

ava



on it "The Badass Player"

sig 





"Nothing can defeat us babe" 

dotted white borders 

sig not too big


----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2012)

Taking Requests yet?


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Melodie - Synn [252]
Hariti - Synn [252]
Sephiroth - Synn [252]
Kagura - Synn [252]


​


Legend said:


> Taking Requests yet?



Yeah.


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hariti_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 12, 2012)

150 x 200, 150 x 150 avatar, 400 x 400 signature. Try and get both Shinbou and the Donut in the avy, as well as the profile pic of 170 x 170.
Borders: Dotted
Make it cute, but not overly so, and not too bright.


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Melodie - Synn [252]
Sephiroth - Synn [252]
Kagura - Synn [252]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [252]

​


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2012)

Ur back 

Type-set
Worker-Synn
Stock-for   for 
Size-Senior
Border-blue lines
effects-again nothing too much. I like what you did with my last sig.
text-The moon shines bright!
add info- like I said I like what you did with my last sig so if you can, can you put a moon  in a cool way in the sig since the guy is a werewolf? Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Melodie - Synn [252]
Sephiroth - Synn [252]
Kagura - Synn [252]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [252]
Original Sin - Synn [253]

​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 12, 2012)

Synn do I have to redo my request or do I have to make a new one?

Just asking because you said you weren't taking request prior to clearing the list.


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2012)

Make a new one.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 12, 2012)

Type-Set
Stock []
Effects: Whatever you'd like.
Border: A black or white border, it's up to you.
Size: Senior


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jan 12, 2012)

Haven't been here in a while...

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Worker:* Anyone 

    -Avatar:  and  (can you make the avatar flash between both images?)

    -Sig:  and . Like the avatar, can you make the sig flash between both images, please?

*Size:* Senior (no really, I'm a senior member now)
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* All up to you. 
*Text:* None
*Add. Info:* Can you make sure the sig doesn't come out huge, please?


----------



## Hariti (Jan 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hariti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks,it's awesome.:33


----------



## Hero (Jan 12, 2012)

Stock: 

Effects: Whatever you want. Just make it look nice but you always do that 

Borders: None

Size: Senior


----------



## Savage (Jan 12, 2012)

Stocks: 





Size: Keep the same

Effects: Similar to the effects you used on your Green Lantern avy

Borders: none


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 12, 2012)

Set Request:
Stock:
Text 1: Owner of the Celestial flames
Text2(Under Text 1): Sawada Tsunayoshi
Alternate text: With this hand, With this Flame, I will regain everything!!
Border: Dotted
Effect(For AVA only): Something like this: 
*Notes*: I want one with text(1 and 2), alternate text and one without any of the texts. I also want an AVA with the effect and one without it.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jan 12, 2012)

Set please.

Border: Same usual border i usually request for my other request. (dont kno the name)

thx synn.


----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2012)

Can you make me a custom user title

"King of Tittayz"

in gold


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2012)

Changed the text in my request.


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Melodie - Synn [252]
Sephiroth - Synn [252]
Kagura - Synn [252]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [252]
Original Sin - Synn [253]
Skywalker - Synn [253]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [253]
Hero - Synn [253]
Savage - Synn [253]
Spartan1337 - Synn [253]
Sunagakure - Synn [253]
Legend - Synn [253]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Skywalker_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Hero_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 








​


*Rep&Credit*

Note: next time, please moderate the amount of stuff you put in your request.​


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Melodie - Synn [252]
Kagura - Synn [252]
Hollow'd Heart - Synn [252]
Original Sin - Synn [253]
Fighting Kitsune - Synn [253]
Savage - Synn [253]
Sunagakure - Synn [253]
Legend - Synn [253]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Skywalker_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you exceeded my expectations as always, thank you, I'll rep I can.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me gusta MUCHO... 

And by moderating do you mean by lowering the amount of stuff I put into the request or just keep it neater?

Well I honestly went all out with that request because I think it's gonna be the last solo Tsuna set I'm gonna have in a while.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was one more thing I needed was the first avatar without a border.

Thank you though.

Edit:

Oh, on the avatar can I get the black squigly lines on the right removed please, just whited out?


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> And by moderating do you mean by lowering the amount of stuff I put into the request or just keep it neater?



Lowering the amount of stuff tou put into a request, yes. 



Sephiroth said:


> There was one more thing I needed was the first avatar without a border.
> 
> Oh, on the avatar can I get the black squigly lines on the right removed please, just whited out?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> Lowering the amount of stuff tou put into a request, yes.



I hate to bother you one last time, but can I get the bordered one also squigly free, gonna wear the avatar for quite some time. :sweat

The borderless one is for another site.


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2012)

What do you mean by "squigly free"?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> What do you mean by "squigly free"?



The black lines on the right.


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> The black lines on the right.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

?Muy bueno mi amigo.


----------



## Raktus (Jan 14, 2012)

Would it be possible to get a transparency of this?


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 14, 2012)

Synn's not taking requests right now.


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sunagakure_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Legend_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Synn


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [252]
Savage - Synn [253]


​


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2012)

Legend said:


> Thanks Synn



No problem. (:

, which looks definitely better on dark skins. :33


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah it looks better


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 16, 2012)

Request Type- Sig

Worker - Synn 

Border- Dotted

Stock - 







Text- Those of Cursed Blood, in script please.

If four stocks is to much please tell me, I will make a different request.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm 24'd, I will rep you up tomorrow or at night, thank you Synn! Also, do u mind if I can get a junior version size avatar of it?


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunagakure said:


> I'm 24'd, I will rep you up tomorrow or at night, thank you Synn! Also, do u mind if I can get a junior version size avatar of it?


----------



## Sunagakure (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [252]
Savage - Synn [253]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [254]


​


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Synn. It's cute.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:I can't even describe how much i like it. Though, can i use it in another forums?


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2012)

Melodie said:


> :I can't even describe how much i like it. Though, can i use it in another forums?



Sure. :3 And glad you like it


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jan 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I. Fucking. Love. It.  

Awesome job, Synn. Thank you so much!


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jan 16, 2012)

Could I request a set if possible? 

*Type*- Set.

*Worker*- Synn.

*Stock*-()

*Avatar*- Have it as a close up of the man's face, but with the other half blackened out. 

*Signature Text*- Have it in a gothic font and make it say: 
*"Descend into the darkness where alexander waits.......and murder him..."*

If that's alright 

*Size*-Senior

*Border*-I'd like it to be blurred/wispy on the edges. But if that's too much work, then just black lines.

*effects*-I don't mind, but I'd like it to have a slightly horrific theme. Like blood or silhouettes of eyes in the background.
Also, I'd like you to make an emphasis on the light and darkness, with heavy focus on the lantern and the creature in the hallway.


I know it's a lot to ask, but I'd be very grateful if you could do this!


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 16, 2012)

Requesting a sexy set from Synn. It's been a long time since I've been here!

Stock:


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, okay.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Synn, can you add any sort of border to the signature you just made me?? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Jan 20, 2012)

Synn! You're the only one I trust to pull this off xD

*Type:* Flashing Set
*Worker: *Synn

*-Avatar:*  and 

*-Signature:*
 and 
Like the avatar, can you make the sig flash between both images, please?

*Size:* Avi (150x150) and whatever you think is best for the sig.
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* All up to you. 
*Text:* None

*Additional info:* I really want it to seem like there's a aura emanating around Zoro, especially through his swords in the 2nd set. If you could pull that off it would be amazing!


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Hey Synn, can you add any sort of border to the signature you just made me?? Thanks a bunch.



What kind of border?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 20, 2012)

First time requesting here 
*
Request: *Set
*Stock: *
*Size: *Junior
*Border: * Semi-rounded
*Effects: *Whatever you want, but make it charismatic 
*Text: *Font: Impact


> *Victory! Freedom online!* [As headline]
> 
> We’ve won for now -- SOPA and PIPA were dropped by Congress today -- the votes we’ve been scrambling to mobilize against have been cancelled.
> 
> ...


*Additional info: *could you make one version with the text and another without the text?


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2012)

So i requested something but i got banned and saw i got sliced off the list. Do i request again?


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah             .


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2012)

Type-set
Worker-Synn
Stock-for   for 
Size-Senior
Border-blue lines
effects-again nothing too much. I like what you did with my last sig.
text-The moon shines bright!
add info- like I said I like what you did with my last sig so if you can, can you put a moon  in a cool way in the sig since the guy is a werewolf? Thank you.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 20, 2012)

Any kind man haha,, whatever you think looks best.


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Any kind man haha,, whatever you think looks best.


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [252]
Savage - Synn [253]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [254]
Goobananas - Synn [255]
Nesha - Synn [255]
MiamiCity15 - Synn [255]
Little Neko - Synn [255]
Original Sin - Synn [255]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Little Neko_ 



I suggest you add the rest of the text in a spoiler-tag under your sig, because it would make look terrible if I put all that text in it.


​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2012)

*Savage* - what kind of request is that? A set? I don't make poster-sized requests here. :/

*Crow Master Apprentice* - four stocks is too much. Let me know the two you want me to work with.

*Housekeeping*

Savage - Synn [253]
Goobananas - Synn [255]
Original Sin - Synn [255]


​


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Jan 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're simply incredible... Absolutely love it!

EDIT: 24'd... will rep soon.


----------



## Hero (Jan 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Savage* - what kind of request is that? A set? I don't make poster-sized requests here. :/
> 
> *Crow Master Apprentice* - four stocks is too much. Let me know the two you want me to work with.
> 
> ...



savage said if you need to resize them, you can.


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2012)

Hero said:


> savage said if you need to resize them, you can.



His original post reads "_Size: Keep the same_".


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 





nice job as usual babe


----------



## Sera (Jan 21, 2012)

*Senior sized set*

Avatar: 
Signature: 

Make it sexy please. 

Thanks!


----------



## Yoko (Jan 21, 2012)

Are you taking requests now, Synn?


----------



## Tomotsu (Jan 21, 2012)

Senior Sized Set (yes I know I am not a senior) - Synn



Just make it look pretty <3 alter as you see fit.  *Can you have one sig with the text Spitfire and one without?*


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 21, 2012)

Got a request for you, Synn.


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Effects and borders are your choice. Just make it look sick, bro.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Savage* - what kind of request is that? A set? I don't make poster-sized requests here. :/
> 
> *Crow Master Apprentice* - four stocks is too much. Let me know the two you want me to work with.
> 
> ...



The first two please.


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2012)

Yokokorama said:


> Are you taking requests now, Synn?



Yeah.



Tomotsu said:


> Senior Sized Set (yes I know I am not a senior) - Synn
> 
> 
> 
> Just make it look pretty <3 alter as you see fit.  *Can you have one sig with the text Spitfire and one without?*



Turn your signature off, or I will simply skip your request.


----------



## Tomotsu (Jan 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> Turn your signature off, or I will simply skip your request.



Sorry  I often forget.


----------



## Yoko (Jan 21, 2012)

*Avatar*:  []
*Size*: 150 x 200 (& senior sized 150 x 150, if possible).
*Border*: (a) Black and white, and (b) thin black line, like the border I have on my current avatar.  Please also include a copy without the borders, if possible.

**** If possible, please try to take out the awkward elbow coming out of his head.  

*Signature*: []

**** Please make the symbol a little smaller [maybe 200 x 200], and give it a darkish red color.  Also, please make it transparent if possible. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hero (Jan 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> His original post reads "_Size: Keep the same_".



I'm his brother and I told him about your post about how you don't make poster size requests, so he just said Sig size for all will do.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 21, 2012)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Text: Dio Brando
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with the text and one without it.


----------



## Savage (Jan 21, 2012)

What hero said. Sig it.


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Savage - Synn [253]
Goobananas - Synn [255]
Original Sin - Synn [255]
Kushina - Synn [256]
Tomotsu - Synn [256]
Basilikos - Synn [256]
Yokokorama - Synn [256]
Spartan1337 - Synn [256]



​


----------



## Nami (Jan 21, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Up to you.
Effects - Up to you.
Text - If possible, one sig with 征服王の略奪 and one without it.


----------



## Vash (Jan 22, 2012)

Ava please.



Senior size.

Dotted borders and any effects you want.

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Savage - Synn [253]
Goobananas - Synn [255]
Original Sin - Synn [255]
Kushina - Synn [256]
Tomotsu - Synn [256]
Basilikos - Synn [256]
Yokokorama - Synn [256]
Spartan1337 - Synn [256]
Nami  - Synn [256]
Saiyan - Synn [256]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Tomotsu (Jan 22, 2012)

I noticed my link broke so here's another link


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey, just wanted to let you know that I changed the text a little in my request, if it's not too late. Is that Ok?


----------



## Synn (Jan 24, 2012)

Sure, but turn your signature off when posting here.


----------



## Summers (Jan 24, 2012)

too bad....


----------



## Synn (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not taking requests.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it too late to change a request?


----------



## Synn (Jan 24, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Is it too late to change a request?



I have exams this week, that's why I'm taking longer than usual, so feel free to edit your post.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 24, 2012)

Mkay. 

Good luck on the exams.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Synn, I don't see my name on the list so I wanted to know if I was first or last or anywhere between?

Also wanted to know if I can change my request as well?


----------



## Synn (Jan 25, 2012)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Hey Synn, I don't see my name on the list so I wanted to know if I was first or last or anywhere between?
> 
> Also wanted to know if I can change my request as well?



Sorry, I probably skipped you. 

You can edit your post. (: Link me to it when you're done and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 25, 2012)

I see, thank you.

And never mind I'll just wait for the original request I made.


----------



## Synn (Jan 25, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Savage - Synn [253]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [254]
Goobananas - Synn [255]
Original Sin - Synn [255]
Kushina - Synn [256]
Tomotsu - Synn [256]
Basilikos - Synn [256]
Yokokorama - Synn [256]
Spartan1337 - Synn [256]
Nami  - Synn [256]
Saiyan - Synn [256]

NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 26, 2012)

I apologize if this is getting cumbersome but I


----------



## Nami (Jan 27, 2012)

If it's okay, .


----------



## Synn (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, that's fine. (:

Will start working on your requests tonight.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Changed request one last time. Just changed the text.


----------



## Kakashi666 (Jan 28, 2012)

Request type: Avatar (Gif)
Video : 
Size: 150 x 150
From 17:27 to 17:29
Border: dotted white 
Text : none sub (I can't find the raw version anywhere)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 28, 2012)

> NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS!



He's not taking any more requests. : P


----------



## Kakashi666 (Jan 28, 2012)

Aww, that's too bad.


----------



## Sera (Jan 28, 2012)

Changed my , also. :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 29, 2012)

CloudKittyVII said:


> I hope you can start requests soon. I have one I really wanna start and have in mind. :3



Hey now... It's best not to rush those who are finishing up your request unless they haven't done the requests in like 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Savage _ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Goobananas_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Tomotsu_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Yokokorama_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Nami_ 






​



*Spoiler*: _Saiyan_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kushina - Synn [256]

​


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basilikos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work. Thanks, Synn.


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Savage _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Savage _ 





Jizzed in my pants

Edit- Actually. If you have the time. Can you change the avi? I mean as make the face area bigger like in this one 

thanks. Btw the sig is superb.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dio looks like such a sexy pimp right there. ​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Synn, one of my favs thus far.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jan 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Savage _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much!


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2012)

No problem and turn your signature off, please. :33


----------



## Yoko (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks a ton Synn, looks excellent! Even better than I was expecting, actually!

I'm going to sound like a total prick right now, but is it possible for a 150 x 200 version (I had posted that, I think you might have missed it in my post)? If you can't, no problem at all, just wondering.  Just wanted to use one of my MotM Awards for a big avatar.



Yokokorama said:


> *Avatar*:  []
> *Size*: *150 x 200* (& senior sized 150 x 150, if possible).
> *Border*: (a) Black and white, and (b) thin black line, like the border I have on my current avatar.  Please also include a copy without the borders, if possible.


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2012)

Yokokorama said:


> Thanks a ton Synn, looks excellent! Even better than I was expecting, actually!
> 
> I'm going to sound like a total prick right now, but is it possible for a 150 x 200 version (I had posted that, I think you might have missed it in my post)? If you can't, no problem at all, just wondering.  Just wanted to use one of my MotM Awards for a big avatar.



Which version do you want a 150x200 of?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 30, 2012)

Two requests:

Request Type - Set
Worker - Doesn't matter
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Silver border
Effects - Nothing too colorful
Text - Put "The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim" somewhere in there. If you could put it in the original font, that would be great. But if you can't just make it look close.
Additional Info - Nothing.




Request - Set.
Worker - Doesn't matter.
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Border - You choose.
Effects -Nothing too colorful.
Text - Put "THE WORLD EATER RE-EMERGES!" in a suitably epic/ancient looking font.  was the closest I found to what I wanted from a quick search. Or .
Additional info - None.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 30, 2012)

yo synn

avas 150x150

on all of them Music Lover







dotted white borders


----------



## Yoko (Jan 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Which version do you want a 150x200 of?



The one with the black and white border (the first one).  Thanks a ton mate, I'll be sure to rep you again when I can.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jan 30, 2012)

I would like a wallpaper based around purple, like the other wallpaper Aggressor Made for me:


I actually gave this request to Aggresor, since hes the one who pretty much made it, but I canceled it because he was taking too long. So I decided to come here..

Basically, I would like you to make that Same Wallpaper, but based on Purple, and not Green. The Text on the Side on the Wallpaper shown above, are the same text I would like on the purple one, but with purple based color text, and the SAME font, if you cannot find the same or are too lazy to fight the same font (Lol), then use one Similar. Pretty much I want the same wallpaper, all the boxes there, etc. Just the wallpaper being colored and based on purple... I would like the purple to be bright btw.

Render: 


Thanks!!

BTW, if this is a lot of work, I will be willing to rep up twice, and i will tht in the wallapaper it says: Wallpaper Made By KingStevo69. Instead, for the new Wallpaper, add it: Wallpaper Made By Synn, since ur mking the whole thing, the above wallpaper is just pretty much wat i want, but hes nt mking it, u r, xD. Anyways, THANKS!


----------



## Maerala (Jan 30, 2012)

Set, please! 



You can do whatever you feel would look best, but could you add _Tyrande Whisperwind_ on the signature? And emphasis on the face for the avatar, if you please! :33 The same size as my current set will do.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bonney (Jan 30, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - About 385 pixels high. Also Could I get both a 150x150 avatar and a 125x125 avatar.
Border - Dotted
Effects - I'll trust you expert knowledge.
Text - No text
Additional Info - I'd like the avatar to focus on his face.


----------



## zetzume (Jan 31, 2012)

Set :3 
Stock/Render: 
- Ava: 150x130
- Sig: 400x180
Text:
- Avi: Annina
- Sig: None
 ~ \(^v^)/


----------



## Kakashi666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Request type: Avatar (Gif)
Video : 
Size: 150 x 150
From 17:27 to 17:29
Border: dotted white 
Text : none sub (I can't find the raw version anywhere)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vash (Jan 31, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saiyan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dude, it looks awesome 

Shit, need to spread (I need to start repping people more ) Rep you later.


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Two requests:
> 
> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Doesn't matter
> ...





Sunagakure said:


> I would like a wallpaper based around purple, like the other wallpaper Aggressor Made for me:
> 
> 
> I actually gave this request to Aggresor, since hes the one who pretty much made it, but I canceled it because he was taking too long. So I decided to come here..
> ...



Requests rejected!



Kakashi666 said:


> Request type: Avatar (Gif)
> Video :
> Size: 150 x 150
> From 17:27 to 17:29
> ...



I'll ask rice if he's willing to take this, otherwise I'll reject this one too.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 31, 2012)

Synn said:


> Requests rejected!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask rice if he's willing to take this, otherwise I'll reject this one too.



Why? Closing up shop?


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Why? Closing up shop?



No                              .



Synn said:


> Multiple sets all at once​


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 31, 2012)

Synn said:


> No                              .



I guess I mixed this place up with some other shop. Would you be willing to do just the first then?


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I guess I mixed this place up with some other shop. Would you be willing to do just the first then?



Sure                      .


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kushina - Synn [256]
HighLevelPlayer - Synn [258]
Kagura - Synn [258]
Godaime Hokage - Synn [258]
Paradox - Synn [258]
zetzume - Synn [258]

​


----------



## Sera (Jan 31, 2012)

I've changed my . Hope you don't mind. :33


----------



## Yoko (Jan 31, 2012)

Does not being on the list mean you won't be able to do the 150 x 200 version of that avatar? Just wondering lol sorry about the annoyance and all the trouble I've been causing you.


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> I've changed my . Hope you don't mind. :33



Yeah, that's fine (:



Yokokorama said:


> Does not being on the list mean you won't be able to do the 150 x 200 version of that avatar? Just wondering lol sorry about the annoyance and all the trouble I've been causing you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it possible to make a request here?


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Is it possible to make a request here?



Yeah                   .


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2012)

Sweet. :33



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Anyone 
*Stock* - 
*Sig Size* - Any as long as its not over the limit for NF.
*Avatar size* - 150x150 
*Border* - You can pick.
*Effects* - Any
*Text* - "The King of Beverages" and if you can fit "Good for Life!" in with it, that would be nice.
*Additional Info* - That's about it. But if you can keep it Dr.Pepper themed, that would be awesome. But I don't mind either way though. 

If the text ends up not fitting with the image, you don't have to include any of it. 




I hope its not complicated or anything. :sweat


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kushina - Synn [256]
HighLevelPlayer - Synn [258]
Kagura - Synn [258]
Godaime Hokage - Synn [258]
Paradox - Synn [258]
zetzume - Synn [258]
Terra Branford - Synn [259]

​


----------



## Yoko (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you so much man! Will rep you the second time tomorrow, I've been 24'd trying to spread.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 31, 2012)

Synn said:


> Sure                      .



Thanks.:33


----------



## Empathy (Jan 31, 2012)

Set
Senior sized, and if you can make a 150x150 and 150x200 avatar and leave some extra room on the signature, that would be magnificent
Solid border
Effects are at your discretion
"_Ill end this war myself_" for the text on the signature, and please make it look pretty(maybe something in a shade of blue, as a suggestion)

Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied~


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kushina - Synn [256]
HighLevelPlayer - Synn [258]
Kagura - Synn [258]
Godaime Hokage - Synn [258]
Paradox - Synn [258]
zetzume - Synn [258]
Terra Branford - Synn [259]
Empathy - Synn [259]

​


----------



## Sunagakure (Feb 1, 2012)

But I didn't ask for multiple sets...


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2012)

Sunagakure said:


> But I didn't ask for multiple sets...



You asked for a wallpaper, which is something I don't do here. :<


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kushina_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _HighLevelPlayer_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Godaime Hokage_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Empathy_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Empathy (Feb 1, 2012)

It looks great Synn. Thank you so much. Can I just request that the border be changed to something like ? It's cool if you can't do it or just don't want to. It still looks fantastic the way it is. I haven't requested in awhile so it's probably my fault for not being specific enough.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Feb 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _HighLevelPlayer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks perfect Synn.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Dave will wear by Sunday


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is awesome! Thanks, Synn! I shall rep now! pek

Loved what you did with the text. I was afraid it wouldn't look right. xD


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad you like, guys (:


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2012)

Empathy said:


> It looks great Synn. Thank you so much. Can I just request that the border be changed to something like ? It's cool if you can't do it or just don't want to. It still looks fantastic the way it is. I haven't requested in awhile so it probably my fault for not being specific enough.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oturan (Feb 1, 2012)

requesting ava and sig

ava: 
size: junior 
border: rounded

sig: 
border: rounded

thks in advance


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Paradox - Synn [258]
zetzume - Synn [258]
Oturan - Synn [260]

​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2012)

signature

avatar



thanks brh


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2012)

*Worker:* Synn
*Request Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* []
*Size:* 150x200 and 150x150
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Up to you
Thanks~


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 2, 2012)

Set please:



Size: Senior size
Effects: Not necessary, but up to you.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 2, 2012)

Avatar request for Synn.

Stock: 



Your choice for effects and can I get the second image in the background (right behind his head) with the placement showing the 'Thunder' text on top of his head and the 'OKC' part just behind his head. 

Your choice for effects and anything else. Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Paradox - Synn [258]
zetzume - Synn [258]
Oturan - Synn [260]
Goova - Synn [260]
Thunder - Synn [260]
Palpatine - Synn [260]
Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [260]

​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 2, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: Kill me! Leave me to die in a pool of my own blood!
Text for ava: Mitsunari Ishida
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 2, 2012)

Request avatar to Synn.

Solid tiny borders, any effect is up to you but i usually prefer soft bright ones.:33
Obrigado.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 3, 2012)

Herro :33

Type: set;
Size: ava sizes 150x200 and 150x150, sig 500x200
Stock: ;

Everything else's up to you. :33
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Feb 3, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Paradox - Synn [258]
zetzume - Synn [258]
Oturan - Synn [260]
Goova - Synn [260]
Thunder - Synn [260]
Palpatine - Synn [260]
Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [260]
Spartan1337 - Synn [260]
?Rinoa? - Synn [260]
Tsukuyo - Synn [260]

NO MORE REQUESTS!​


----------



## Bonney (Feb 4, 2012)

Synn is not taking requests at the moment.


----------



## Synn (Feb 4, 2012)

Just letting y'all know that I'll start working on your requests after my last exam on Monday :3

Thanks for your patience and comprehension <3


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 4, 2012)

^Take your time. 
And good luck on that, I hope you'll do well.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 4, 2012)

Changed my


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Paradox_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _zetsume_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Oturan_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Goova_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*
​


----------



## familyparka (Feb 8, 2012)

So if you are taking requests again 

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker *- Synn
*Stock *- 
*Size *- Junior
*Border *- As you prefer, probably rounded or 2 rounded corners would be nice.
*Effects *- Kinda vintage, still as you prefer. Dont go vintage if its not looking good ^^ Also would like a striped fill.
*Text *- "Some of those that wear forces
are the same that burn crosses."
*Additional Info* - ____


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2012)

Dat sig is on !


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Thunder_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Palpatine_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks, looks good


----------



## familyparka (Feb 8, 2012)

Synn said:


> Dat sig is on !



Sorry, fixed


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Oturan (Feb 8, 2012)

thks. I like it  repped.

edit: gotta spread


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 8, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....



Edit: Dammit, I gotta spread.


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [260]
Tsukuyo - Synn [260]
familyparka - Synn [261]

​


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 8, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you so much  Synn, looks very pretty.
+reps


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 8, 2012)

Are you taking requests again ?

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Ava-150x150 & Sig 500x250
Border - Thin Black border.
Effects - Whatever you feel like.
Text - Dastan
Additional Info - Focus on the face in Ava.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [260]
Tsukuyo - Synn [260]
familyparka - Synn [261]
Last Samurai - Synn [261]

​


----------



## Bonney (Feb 8, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Looks great  

Thanks a ton Synn!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 8, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Thunder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good. Thanks Synn!


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad you like, guys :3


----------



## Ayana (Feb 8, 2012)

David, I've been waiting for this moment...

Avy: 150 x 150
Stock: 

And a sig for a senior member with mild effects.
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunagakure (Feb 8, 2012)

Avatars:




Sizes: Junior & Senior.

Boarder: 

Info: Not too many effects Synn, I would still like to see the characters. Also, I would like one with boarder, another without. Thanks. Make sure on Goku's avatar to add in Goku's face, some of his hair, chest, neck, Ears, etc. Do your magic, lol.


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [260]
Tsukuyo - Synn [260]
familyparka - Synn [261]
Last Samurai - Synn [261]
Ayana - Synn [262]
Sunagakure - Synn [262]

​


----------



## Sera (Feb 8, 2012)

Just ignore my PM. 

Senior sized set~

Stock:


Please keep the sig as possible. Thank you!


----------



## Kazuhiro (Feb 9, 2012)

Avatar Request! 



Request Type - Avatar
Worker -Synn
Stock - 
Size - Junior // 200x200
Border - N/A
Effects - Color Enhancement
Text - ''Footsie Monster''


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2012)

Kazuhiro said:


> Avatar Request!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link doesn't work


----------



## zetzume (Feb 9, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​[/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



thanks ! : )

will rep24.


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [260]
Tsukuyo - Synn [260]
familyparka - Synn [261]
Last Samurai - Synn [261]
Ayana - Synn [262]
Sunagakure - Synn [262]

​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 9, 2012)

Big Head said:


> *Worker:* Synn
> 
> *Request*: set
> *Stock:*
> ...



Didn't you actually request this at Battlestar Belief?


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2012)

Tsukuyo said:


> Didn't you actually request this at Battlestar Belief?



Thanks for the heads-up, Tsu. 

I'll remove him from the housekeeping!


----------



## Big Head (Feb 9, 2012)

It was really only because Synn wasn't available at the time, oh well


----------



## Kazuhiro (Feb 9, 2012)

Synn said:


> Link doesn't work



Sorry. For some reason the link broke. 

Fixed it.


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [260]
Tsukuyo - Synn [260]
familyparka - Synn [261]
Last Samurai - Synn [261]
Ayana - Synn [262]
Sunagakure - Synn [262]
Kushina - Synn [262]
Kazuhiro - Synn [262]

​


----------



## Sunagakure (Feb 9, 2012)

Big Head said:


> It was really only because Synn wasn't available at the time, oh well



I know that I am not the owner of this shop, but please remove your signature. ^_^

I think Synn forgot to tell you.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 9, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 

Size - Junior
Border - dotted
Effects - This is my first time having this done so if there's a certain effect that will make it look cool, you can do it 
Text - N/A
Additional Info - N/A

Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2012)

Requesting avy please



Do your cool colour enhancement stuff please 

Thank you


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker* - Synn.
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Junior
*Border* - Rounded.
*Effects* - Texture. Something like smoke or mist?
*Text* - _Phantom Miria_

Thanks.


----------



## Swift (Feb 10, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Worker: Synn
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Yup, solid black on all pieces.
Effects: Free reign, whatever looks good to you. Colors enhanced, etc.
Text: None.


----------



## Gideon G. Graves (Feb 10, 2012)

Request Type -set
Worker - any
Stock - 

Size - Junior
Border - not necessary but I'm open to whatever
Effects - the avy is actually the best pic i could find of the symbol, originally I  was gonna ask for that symbol to be in between scott and gideon but I dunno if you do that
Text - put made by: whoever makes it
Additional Info - if you can do the symbol in the middle, then scrap the request for the avy


----------



## Synn (Feb 10, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Lucifer Morningstar - Synn [260]
Tsukuyo - Synn [260]
familyparka - Synn [261]
Last Samurai - Synn [261]
Ayana - Synn [262]
Sunagakure - Synn [262]
Kushina - Synn [262]
Kazuhiro - Synn [262]
Zeus - Synn [262]
fraj - Synn [262]
X Drake - Synn [262]
Sailor V - Synn [262]
Gideon G. Graves - Synn [262]

NO MORE REQUESTS!​


----------



## Synn (Feb 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Kazuhiro_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _fraj_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Synn (Feb 11, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

familyparka - Synn [261]
Last Samurai - Synn [261]
Sunagakure - Synn [262]
Kushina - Synn [262]
Zeus - Synn [262]
X Drake - Synn [262]
Sailor V - Synn [262]
Gideon G. Graves - Synn [262]

NO MORE REQUESTS!​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OH MY GOD SYNN
THIS IS SO AMAZING
FAPTASTIC
ASJHGDJGHJDFKG

so much better than i could ever expect, kyaa 
goshhhh, thank you so much! 8D pek

I think I have to spread 

Plus if you don't mind, can I wear this in another forum as well?


----------



## Synn (Feb 11, 2012)

Glad you like it


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2012)

Can i make a request so i can be the 1st when you take them?


----------



## Synn (Feb 11, 2012)

No                                .


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok then


----------



## Ayana (Feb 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have to leave for a moment to scream like a rearded fangirl...

David! I so love you for making  aperfect set for my brand new fandom!


----------



## Sera (Feb 11, 2012)

~


----------



## Synn (Feb 11, 2012)

Noted                    .


----------



## fraj (Feb 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Now I shall spread till I can rep you again for it lol.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Feb 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazuhiro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing. Love it. pek

+rep.


----------



## Synn (Feb 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Last Samurai_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Sunagakure_ 



​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

familyparka - Synn [261]
Kushina - Synn [262]
Zeus - Synn [262]
X Drake - Synn [262]
Sailor V - Synn [262]
Gideon G. Graves - Synn [262]

NO MORE REQUESTS!​


----------



## Synn (Feb 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _familyparka_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Zeus_ 






​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

Kushina - Synn [262]
X Drake - Synn [262]
Sailor V - Synn [262]
Gideon G. Graves - Synn [262]

NO MORE REQUESTS!​


----------



## familyparka (Feb 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _familyparka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I love it so much, thank you! <3

EDIT: Already repped you a little while ago, will do it again once I can


----------



## Luffy (Feb 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __




It's amazing, thank you!
I love it!pek


----------



## Synn (Feb 12, 2012)

Glad you like, guys


----------



## Sunagakure (Feb 12, 2012)

I freaking love it, but can I have one without the borders? I put that with my request, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

I am going to start spreading so I can rep you up today.

Edit: I repped you up. ^_^


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Last Samurai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome set Synn. Thank you very much. 

Gotta spread.


----------



## Synn (Feb 12, 2012)

Sunagakure said:


> I freaking love it, but can I have one without the borders? I put that with my request, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
> 
> I am going to start spreading so I can rep you up today.
> 
> Edit: I repped you up. ^_^



No.

You originally requested two avatars, junior and senior sized. You also asked for borderless copies of each avatar... In short: 2+2+2+2 = 8 AVATARS!! That means that you don't know the rules of my shop, or that you simply don't care about them...

I would greatly appreciate if you kept in mind that I have a life, too. Other users are waiting for their sets to be done, so next time request borderless avatars (up to 3 avatars at once!!), that's easier for me.

This goes for everyone, not just you. :3


----------



## Sunagakure (Feb 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> No.
> 
> You originally requested two avatars, junior and senior sized. You also asked for borderless copies of each avatar... In short: 2+2+2+2 = 8 AVATARS!! That means that you don't know the rules of my shop, or that you simply don't care about them...
> 
> ...



k sorry...


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 15, 2012)

New set request!
Size: Senior
Effects: Cool, Fly, 
Stock:


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_ 




​


*Rep&Credit*

*Housekeeping*

X Drake - Synn [262]
Sailor V - Synn [262]
Gideon G. Graves - Synn [262]

NO MORE REQUESTS!​


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _X Drake_ 




​


Rep&Credit​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2012)

synn could i request im spreading now?


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sailor V_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Gideon G. Graves_ 






​


Rep&Credit​


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Requests are open.

​


Kagura said:


> synn could i request im spreading now?



Sure. :33


----------



## Swift (Feb 16, 2012)

_Beautiful._ Thank you very much.


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2012)

synn

sig








idk something like your previous work for me and just make me cry 

on it "Cherish the thought with you by my side"

dotted white borders also 

ava 150x150



dotted white borders as well


----------



## Sera (Feb 16, 2012)

It's so lovely. Thank you!


----------



## Vash (Feb 16, 2012)

Ava please Synn.



Can I have some lightning effects?

Senior size and dotted border.

Thank you


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Jak_ 



​


Rep&Credit

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]

​


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 16, 2012)

Finally!

May I have a set Synn?


----------



## Vash (Feb 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jak_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love it! Thanks dude 

24'd, will rep you later.​


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]
The Pseudo - Synn [264]

​


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 16, 2012)

Synn


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Effects and border are up to you


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2012)

Synn

-set
-stock, for sig for 
-senior size
-red border
-Text "Kneel before me, Ragna"
-for the avi just get most of her face and for the sig i'll leave effects up to you.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 16, 2012)

Sig Request:
Stock:  
Border: dotted
Text: How would you like to die by choking on your own blood?
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.

Ava Request:
Stock: 
Border: dotted


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]
The Pseudo - Synn [264]
Basilikos - Synn [264]
Original Sin - Synn [264]
Spartan1337 - Synn [264]

​


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 16, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - []
Size - Senior
Border - Lined, or dotted.
Effects - Whatever you feel, you always do a great job anyway.
Text - The Chosen One


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2012)

Posting a request before I finish the housekeeping and your signature on, that's a double no.


----------



## Synn (Feb 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Skywalker_ 




​


Rep&Credit​


----------



## Hero (Feb 17, 2012)

May you do this please? :33


Example: 
I want my request to look similar to this. Incorporate all images into the signature. I want it to cycle through all the photos.
Stock: 
Link the sig to this thread also if you can


----------



## Synn (Feb 17, 2012)

Hero said:


> May you do this please? :33
> 
> 
> Example:
> ...



Your signature 

Also, how do you want me to link to that thread? A text saying "Being Human: Pimping Project"?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2012)

i finally rep for the avas  will spread again for the next set Dave 

WOOHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Metaro (Feb 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hi_ 




Can I have 
Junior set

Effects : Don't edit it too much ...I like the blueish colours it has.
Dotted
Text : eyes that see in the darkness

Don't make the text too big 


Also do you think I can use this set when It's done?
Because It's a fanart of the latest episode But nobody knows that.


Thanks in advice and take your time .


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## OS (Feb 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please never leave


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Skywalker_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best set ever.


----------



## Synn (Feb 17, 2012)

Last warning: if you don't disable your fucking sigs when posting, I'm gonna remove you from the list.

Also, reporting spam posts.


----------



## Synn (Feb 17, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]
Basilikos - Synn [264]
Spartan1337 - Synn [264]
Hero - Synn [265]
Metaro - Synn [265]

​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 17, 2012)

*Request Type* - Set 
*Stock* - 
*Size *- Senior
Border - What you think looks best
*Effects* - Well what fits it. Either royal/mythical etc. They are a royal vampire family so what you think fits that though i hope its not all bloody looking because thats not what they are really. They are high class so i'm hoping the set gives off that appearence. Also i hope it has effects that seperate it from the original. Like sparkles or something dramatic you know?
*Text *- 
The Originals

"We're the oldest vampires in the world. We are the Original family, and from us all, vampires were created." 

*Additional Info* - The part "The Originals" should be bigger while the quote smaller as it describes them. Hope the set is dramatice in appearence. 
Also can the avy be on the guy at the very back? the young one leaning on the rail with his arm with the black bow not the one with his leg up.

Hopefully this is do able


----------



## Hero (Feb 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Your signature
> 
> Also, how do you want me to link to that thread? A text saying "Being Human: Pimping Project"?



Yup it's for a signature. And the text I want to say "Being Human: A whole new kind of _monster_" If that's too long, get rid of the word whole. Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Feb 18, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]
Basilikos - Synn [264]
Spartan1337 - Synn [264]
Hero - Synn [265]
Metaro - Synn [265]
Senbonzakura - Synn [265]

​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 18, 2012)

Edit

Worker - Synn

Type - Sig

Border - Dotted

Stock - 

Hopefully this is good.


----------



## Jackk (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey, I'd like to make a request... if I may. 

*Request Type -* Set

*Worker -* Synn


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









*Size - * Junior

*Border - * Dotted white border please.

*Effects -* Mostly up to you; you're a really good artist from what I've seen  ...Though something with green, or green and white (my favorite colors) would be nice.  

*Additional Info -* If it's not too much to ask, I would like one junior size avatar and one senior size avatar.

Thanks~


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2012)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Worker - Synn
> 
> Type - Sig
> 
> ...



That stock is unbearable change it because i doubt Dave will work with it.


----------



## Whitebeard (Feb 19, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - Entirely up to you
Text - Quicksword Irene  
Additional Info - n/a


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 19, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Worker:* Synn
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Solid black
*Effects:* For the avatar: Switching between the two girls if possible with a fade-in. A light-hearted effect would be nice, too, the rest is up to you.
*Text:* None
*Additional Info:* None

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Feb 19, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]
Basilikos - Synn [264]
Spartan1337 - Synn [264]
Hero - Synn [265]
Metaro - Synn [265]
Senbonzakura - Synn [265]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [265]
Jackk - Synn [265]
Whitebeard - Synn [265]
Blazing CobaltX - Synn [266]

​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Feb 20, 2012)

*Request Type*: Avatar
*Worker*: Synn
*Stock*: 
*Size*: One Senior and One Junrior.
*Border*: None.
*Effects*: Make it like a gif, make the picture shake and/or make the fish move in a cycle or something like that.
*Text*: None
*Additional Info*: None


----------



## Synn (Feb 20, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]
Basilikos - Synn [264]
Spartan1337 - Synn [264]
Hero - Synn [265]
Metaro - Synn [265]
Senbonzakura - Synn [265]
Crow Master Apprentice - Synn [265]
Jackk - Synn [265]
Whitebeard - Synn [265]
Blazing CobaltX - Synn [266]
Necessary Evil - Synn [266]

NO MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Synn (Feb 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Crow Master Apprentice_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 



​


Rep&Credit​


----------



## Synn (Feb 20, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]
Basilikos - Synn [264]
Spartan1337 - Synn [264]
Hero - Synn [265]
Senbonzakura - Synn [265]
Jackk - Synn [265]
Whitebeard - Synn [265]
Blazing CobaltX - Synn [266]

NO MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks _Synn_, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Synn (Feb 20, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Synn ​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, wasn't expecting it so soon thanks.


----------



## Synn (Feb 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 




​



*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​


Rep&Credit​


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basilikos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done.

Thank you.​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2012)

synn i thought i reped you didn't i?????


----------



## Synn (Feb 26, 2012)

yes, you did


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 26, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Worker: Synn
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Your Choice
Effects: Your Choice.
Text: None
Additional Info: None


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 26, 2012)

Synn said no more requests, and no signatures either!


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2012)

No, it's fine. The signature bothers me though, so I will skip that post.

People can request if they want. I will be closing the shop permanently soon, so might as well do this one last time...


----------



## Stripes (Feb 27, 2012)

Awe, Synn I always tell myself I gotta get a request from you but I'm always so forgetful. An I'm so used to making my own graphics, I hardly ever request. But if you'd do me the honors. ;')

*Request Type* - Set
*Stock* - 



 *Size* - Senior
*Border* - Whatever suits your fancy~
*Effects* - Scan lines/Stripes is all I ask for.
*Text* - Just my name in the siggy.
*

*


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]
Hero - Synn [265]
Senbonzakura - Synn [265]
Jackk - Synn [265]
Whitebeard - Synn [265]
Blazing CobaltX - Synn [266]
Stripes - Synn [266]


​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Feb 27, 2012)

*Request Type*: Set.
*Worker*: Synn.
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Avatar Senior. I want signature to be generally small.
*Border*: None.
*Effects*: Make 2 Avatars if possible, 1 with a 'smooth' touch and the other one as you please.
*Text*: On the Signature only, write : Usurper King.
*Additional Info*: Take your time and make it cool.

If you hate the stock let me know.


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]
Hero - Synn [265]
Senbonzakura - Synn [265]
Jackk - Synn [265]
Whitebeard - Synn [265]
Blazing CobaltX - Synn [266]
Stripes - Synn [266]
Necessary Evil - Synn [266]


​


----------



## Ayana (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope you won't mind me.
:ho


No effects this time.
Sig for a senior member,just remove the text on the bottom.
And avy with Anko, 150 x 150.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2012)

*Housekeeping*

Kagura - Synn [264]
Hero - Synn [265]
Senbonzakura - Synn [265]
Jackk - Synn [265]
Whitebeard - Synn [265]
Blazing CobaltX - Synn [266]
Stripes - Synn [266]
Necessary Evil - Synn [266]
Ayana - Synn [267]


​


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2012)

the fuck do i always say about signatures being on when you post?


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2012)

nobody gets special treatment, young one. when i make rules, they apply to everyone posting here (me included).

and lol at it being only text. next time you edit your signature in your cp, it will show up in those two posts...


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 27, 2012)

Throwing a request in. ;A;

Type:set;
Size: 15x200 and 150x150 avas, sig size up to you;
Stock:  (it would be nice if you could do something out of it, if not, I'll give you another stock);
Effects: up to you~

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Anyway I deleted my Request. I really don't see why you needed to made a fuss about this single mistake.



I have to when people clearly don't read the rules.


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2012)

i shall contact those of you who're still waiting for their sets, but i'm closing the shop permanently.
things are getting ridiculously boring here and i don't want to care anymore.
should've known that ungrateful cunts would eventually pop up and request along the way, but i'm glad i learned something from this amazing experience.

i'll still be around, just not taking requests. that is all.


farewell​


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

i'm back and i've decided to make some changes:

i will now reject multiple stocks to be included in one set;
i will limit the housekeeping to 5 requests only (might increase in the future);
i will no longer take transparencies nor banner requests.
that's all. you can start requesting. :33


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 1, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

